# Wieslauftal / Welzheimer Wald



## Mannenberger (19. September 2007)

Spontan bzw. Sonntagmorgens biken Rund um Rudersberg: über Berglen bis Schorndorf, Welzheimer Wald, Althütte bis Felsenmeer (Murrhardt) je nach dem..

Überwiegend von 9.30Uhr bis Mittag.

(ex "Hai" Teamkollege im Rems-Murr-Kreis"-Thread)


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (19. September 2007)

sodele,mein reifen ist geflickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (21. September 2007)

...und meine Felge ist wieder heile  
Also steht einer Tour am So. nur noch das Wetter im Weg?? 

Der Kollege TKBK hat mir ne PM gesendet, die wollen von Backnang aus eine Tour in den Welzheimer Wald machen, bis jetzt (noch) zu viert.

Ich überleg mir, wie wir die Tour machen, kommt halt drauf an, wer alles "_von uns_" mitfährt. 

Von BK aus wäre es sicher O.K. wenn die Jungs über Allmersbach zum Treffpunkt in Rudersberg fahren... oder sie fahren über Weissach da am Schützenhaus hoch bis zum Parkplatz nach der Moto Cross (vor Kallenberg) und ich hol sie dort ab und wir fahren runter nach Rudersberg.... mal sehen.

Alex


----------



## andreaunduwe (21. September 2007)

Hallo,

wann wäre denn Start? KM und HM wären für mich auch interessant, da ich derzeit mehr Lauftraining mache.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Mannenberger (21. September 2007)

"Die Backnanger-Truppe" startet um 9.30 Uhr, wo weiß ich allerdings nicht...
KM und HM stehen noch nicht fest. 
Bekannt ist nur, daß die BK-Truppe so um 13.00 wieder in BK sein will.

Wenn mir was gescheites eingefallen ist, klick ich die Strecke mal durch, dann kann ich Länge und Höhenmeter angeben.

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (21. September 2007)

OK, hier mal ein Vorschlag
Treffpunkt wäre dann der Wanderparkplatz zwischen MX und Kallenberg
bzw. Robert kann ja am Campingplatz der MX-Strecke zu uns stoßen...





Alex


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (22. September 2007)

Hi Alex,und der Rest der Welt.
ich weiss nicht,ob ich dabei bin am Sonntag.Ich bin heute(Samstag)eine 33Km Tour gefahren zur eingewöhnung und wiedererlangung der alten Kondition und Kraft.wegen morgen sollte aber hier noch genauere Angaben gemacht werden.
ich schaue nochmal abends hier rein.

peter


----------



## Mannenberger (22. September 2007)

Hi Peter,
tja wegen morgen... hab ja keine Ahnung, ob mein Streckenvorschlag so OK ist, aber geplant hab ich es so, daß wir über die Motto Cross Richtung Necklinsberg fahren und dann den Trail runter bis Schlechtbach. Über die Hohe Straße hoch, Edelmannshof bis zur Laufenmühle.
Evtl. könntes Du ja in Schlechtbach zu uns stoßen. Ist bloß etws problematisch wegen der genauen Uhrzeit... 
Ich denke, daß wir ca. um 9.30 - 9.45 an der Moto Cross sind und dann weiterfahren. so ca. um 10.00 Uhr eventuell in Schlechtbach??
Du kannst mir ja deine Handynummer als PM senden.

ALEX


----------



## TKBK (22. September 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal sorry, konnte heute Nachmittag nicht ins inet schauen.

Es kam, wie es kommen musste. 2 Mann haben abgesagt, weil sie nach Stuttgart zu diesem Leichtathletik-Meeting gehen   . Haben (umsonst) Karten bekommen.
Also sind wir nur noch 2. Mein verbliebener Mitfahrer kommt aus Stuttgart und
ist erst um 9:30 Uhr bei mir in Backnang.
Damit können wir erst gegen 10 am Kallenberger Wanderparkplatz sein und
das wird zu spät für die wirklich schöne Runde, die Mannenberger geplant hat.
Da seid ihr ja schon hinter unten im Tale.

 

Na ja und die gut 1600hm sind auch ein bissl viel in der kurzen Zeit für uns.
Da fehlt´s wohl noch ein bissl an Kondition, glaub ich 

Auf jeden Fall Grüße und viel Spass !!!
TKBK


----------



## Mannenberger (22. September 2007)

Hi Thilo,
hast Du deinem Kumpel schon abgesagt?
Das mit der Streckenlänge ist kein Problem, die Strecke können wir auch etwas verkürzen. Wenn Ihr um 10.00 am Parkplatz seit, ist das OK.
Dann kann ich noch länger ausschlafen 

Mal sehen, ob Robert sich noch meldet.
Ich schau in 1-2 Stunden noch mal rein.

ALEX

PS hab grad deine PM gelesen..


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (22. September 2007)

@Alex

also ich schau Sonntag früh rein.und sehe was drauss wird.entweder fahre ich komplett mit,oder stosse dazu irgendwo.
meine handynummer als PM

peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicklaus (22. September 2007)

Ähm hi, hab'n neuen PC, der musste erstmal soweit gebracht werden, dass er ins I-Net kann, deshalb die späte Meldung.
Tollerweise hat mir die Parentalgeneration heute eröffnet, dass wir morgen auf Verwandtenbesuch sind - drei Geburtstage vor- bzw. nachfeiern.
Drum kann ich net mit, was mir sehr missfällt, aber ich muss halt leider zu den Burtseltagen. Immerhin gibt's Kuchen. Viel Kuchen.
Nächstes mal bestimmt, und wie wär's mal unter der Woche, oder auch am Samstag?

Traurige Grüße,

Robert.


----------



## Mannenberger (23. September 2007)

Kollege TKBK war zu schell wieder offline, daher hat er meinen letzten Beitrag wohl nicht mehr gelesen....
Ich schau aber heute früh auch nochmal rein.
Robert kann ja nicht, daher würd ich sagen machen wir morgen früh spontan nochmal was aus. 

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (23. September 2007)

Guten Morgen Peter,
sieht so aus, als wären nur wir beiden übrig..
Dann können wir auch ganz was anderes machen.
Wenn es recht ist treffen wir uns in Haubersbronn an der Fußgänger-Unterführung (beim Kreisverkehr)... sagen wir mal so zwischen 9.45 und 10.00 Uhr? (keine Ahnung wie lange man von hier aus fährt)

ALEX

Meine Handynummer ebenfalls als PM


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. September 2007)

Hi Alex,sorry,sorry,sorry

hab verpennt und bin auch nicht an den PC gleich ,also hab ich deinen letzten beitrag nicht gelesen.ich wäre ja aufjedenfall gefahren.das ging jetzt wirklich voll in die Hose 
hätte ich gewusst,dass du in Haubersbronn bist,hätte ich mich schnell fahrbereit gemacht.das regt mich jetzt auf.


peter


----------



## Mannenberger (23. September 2007)

nicht aufregen, Peter... macht nix.
Ich bin dann ein Stück der Schnellstraße entlang Richtung Winterbach sozusagen und dann den Wald hoch zum "Hohen Stein"? 
Eigentlich wollt ich dann über die Berglen wieder Richtung Rudersberg fahren, bin aber zu früh abgebogen und letzenendes wieder in Schornbach rausgekommen    ist mir schonmal passiert. Da oben kenn ich mich einfach nicht aus..

Naja, bis nächsten Sonntag.. 

ALEX


----------



## TKBK (24. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,

also wenigstens bei uns hat´s gut geklappt.
Wir sind aber Richtung Murrhardt, weil ich mich da besser auskenne.
Aber wie schon oben geschrieben. Wir haben 61km und ca. 900hm gefahren
in 3:30, das hat aber dicke gereicht für ´ne Sonntagstour. Viel mehr wär in
Stress ausgeartet.

Vielleicht klappt´s ja diese Woche wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist.
Wenn zuhause schon richtig schifft fahr ich gar nicht erst los.

Gruß
TKBK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (24. September 2007)

also lieber länger und dafür nicht so heftig?  
OK, werds mir merken.
Vielleicht wollte ich ja zu viele TOP-Spots in die Tour einbauen.
Außerdem hab ich später gesehen, daß der Laufenmühle-Parkplatz gestopft voll war. Das hätte wohl spätestens im Edenbachtal ein Problem gegeben... ah ich hab ganz vergessen, da dürfen wir ja nicht fahren  

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (29. September 2007)

Hallo  ist da wer?
also ich wäre morgen dabei, bin jetzt aber offline bis irgenwann spät am Abend... 

ALEX


----------



## TKBK (29. September 2007)

Hi,

ich kann morgen nicht lange. Muss um 11:30 wieder Zuhause sein.
Start 9:30 in BK. Bin dann kurz nach 10:00 am Waldparkplatz
Stöckenhof Richtung Rettichkreuzung. Von da fahr ich
an der Grillhütte vorbei den Trail bis an der Crossstrecke.

Dienstag Nachmittag und Mittwoch hab ich mehr Zeit.
Aber nur wenn´s keine Katzen hagelt.

Gruß
TKBK


----------



## nicklaus (29. September 2007)

Ich bin dabei.
Wo wäre denn mein Anschluss günstig?
Auch am Parkplatz, oder direkt bei der Motocrossstrecke, oder wie?
Iss mir ja eigentlich mal wieder wurscht...
In jedem Falle bis morgen,

Robert.


----------



## Mannenberger (29. September 2007)

also gut, dann treffen wir uns alle um ca. 10.00 Uhr am Parkplatz??
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob wir alle den gleichen Parkplatz meinen, aber ich nehm auf jeden Fall mal deine (TKBK) Handynummer mit.

Bis dann,

ALEX


----------



## nicklaus (29. September 2007)

Gut, versuchen wir's...

Ciao,

Rob.


----------



## TKBK (30. September 2007)

Den Parkplatz auf der rechten Seite nach der einzigen wirklichen Kurve
Fahrtrichtung Rettichkreuzung meinte ich. Das ist ja die direkte Zufahrt
zum Blockhausweg.

CU
TKBK


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (30. September 2007)

moin,leider hat mich ein xtremer Muskelkater in den Waden nach Fitnesstudio erwischt,und meine Bewegungsfreiheit ist sehr eingeschränkt und Schmerzhaft.also fällt heute MTB aus,leider,sonst wäre ich dabei.Viel Spass beim Fahren


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (2. Oktober 2007)

Einfache Frage.Fährt morgen Mittwoch jemand?


----------



## Mannenberger (3. Oktober 2007)

bist Du gefahren? Was macht der Muskelkater?
Ich hab Äpfel aufgelesen.

Das Wetter war ja genial.

Am Sonntag ist Roberts Abschieds-Tour angesagt. Hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (4. Oktober 2007)

Nee bin doch nicht gefahren,das innere Schwein hat gewonnen.
oje,der arme Rob.


----------



## nicklaus (6. Oktober 2007)

In einem Wort: Na?

Und ergänzend: Bin erst vor kurzem heimgekommen, war in Heidelberg, die neue Heimstätte besichtigen und putzen...


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Oktober 2007)

mal wieder wie immer 9.30 Uhr an der Aral bzw. Rathaus Ruderdsberg?


----------



## nicklaus (7. Oktober 2007)

Wir können uns zur Abwechslung mal am Rathaus treffen.
Ich werde da sein.

Ciao,

Robert.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (7. Oktober 2007)

tja,da ich um 00:13hr nicht mehr online war,bin ich nach der letzten antwort vom Rob davon ausgegangen,dass nicht gefahren wird.sowas nennt man Pech


----------



## nicklaus (9. Oktober 2007)

Nicht weinen, mein Kind!
Boah, Leude, jetzt hab' ich sogar Bettwäsche!
Somit bin ich fast schon Umzugsbereit und am Freitag geht's dann in die weite Ferne... Viel Spaß noch im Wieseltal, wobei sich ja sicher noch 'n paar Touren ergeben werden.

An Gott!

Robert.


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Oktober 2007)

nicklaus schrieb:


> An Gott!


häää?

Alex reicht völlig  

So, hab jetzt mein Schaltauge beim ebay gekauft. Meine Fahrradwerkstatt bekommt leider keine SCOTT-Teile  
Ich hoffe es passt 'schwitz'
Der Rest wird dann später repariert, wenn das Teil da ist.

Also falls am So. jemand fahren will: ich bin wohl außer Gefecht..  

Robert; viel Spaß und sauber bleiben in der WG, gell


----------



## nicklaus (12. Oktober 2007)

Ähm, "An Gott"="Adieu", wobei ich weiß, dass "Gott befohlen" die bessere Übersetzung wäre...
Evtl. fahr ich dann doch nicht morgen, mal schaun, was der Verkehr macht, wenn die Bahn streikt, aber das ist nicht das, was ich eigentlich mitteilen wollte. Was ich sagen wollte, ist, dass in meinem Fahrradschrank zumindest noch ein hinterer Schnellspanner und ein XT Schaltwerk rumgammeln, wobei vermutlich auch ein LX Umwerfer auffindbar sein müsste, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, in welcher Größe. 34,9 vielleicht, downswing, uppull, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Dat war jetzt übrigens an den Alex gerichtet, der mal vor einiger Zeit gefragt hatte, was ich im Schrank rumfahren habe.
So, jetzt weißt du's - Interesse?

Ciao,

Robert.


----------



## Mannenberger (14. Oktober 2007)

nicklaus schrieb:


> Größe. 34,9 vielleicht, downswing, uppull


Ich versteh nur Bahnhof... wie passend  
Sobald ich endlich dieses blöde Schaltauge bekomme, und es tatsächlich passt, lass ich den Rest in der Werkstatt machen.
Für's CRATONI bräuchte ich einen Satz Zahnräder sowohl vorne als auch hinten, wobei das ganze noch 24-Gang ist. Kann man da hinten einfach ein größeres Ritzelpaket einpflanzen, samt anderem Umwerfer? Dann wäre Dein Angebot interessant...

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicklaus (19. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

wenn du von 'ner 8er auf 'ne 9er Kassette wechseln willst, brauchst du kein neues Schaltwerk, denn beide Kassetten sind gleich breit.
Was du brauchst, ist eine neue Kette, welche schmaler ist, als die fÃ¼r die 8er Kassette, und 'nen neuen Schalthebel fÃ¼r 9 GÃ¤nge hinten.
Vorne musst du nichts Ã¤ndern, allerdings kann es verwirrend sein, wenn du fÃ¼r hinten und fÃ¼r vorne andere Schalthebel hast, weshalb es sinnvoll sein kann, gleich beide zu wechseln. Dummerweise habe ich keine Schalthebel Ã¼ber, ein Ritzelpaket und KettenblÃ¤tter sowieso nicht und eigentlich - neben dem nicht benÃ¶tigten Schaltwerk - nur 'ne Kurbel, welche allerdings auch nicht wirklich optimal fÃ¼r dich wÃ¤re, weil auch sie neue KettenblÃ¤tter braucht, welche in etwa so viel kosten, wie eine komplette, neue Kurbel.
Ich empfehle dir, die Sachen im Internet zu bestellen, weil's gÃ¼nstiger ist, und dir von jemandem wie mir, der das nÃ¶tige Werzeug hat, selbiges auszuleihen.
Was du brauchst, ist eine Kettenpeitsche und ein Kassettenabzieher, ein Kurbelabzieher und - falls gleich die ganze Kurbel gewechselt werden soll und es keine passende fÃ¼r dein Innenlager gibt, also gleich ein Innenlagertausch ansteht - ein Innenlagerwerkzeug, wobei alles zusammen nicht mehr als 15â¬ kosten wÃ¼rde, wenn du es weder ausleihen, noch einfach alles vom HÃ¤ndler machen lassen willst.
Der Austausch der Komponenten und die Einstellung der Schaltung ist alles andere als schwer.
Alles klar?

'N flotter GruÃ in die Runde,

Robert.


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Oktober 2007)

Sodele,
mein Bike ist wieder heile und liegt in Einzelteilen im Kofferraum.
Also am Sonntag kanns nur noch am Wetter liegen...  

@Robert:
zuhause?
Zwecks der Teilebestellung für mein Cratoni könnten wir uns ja bei mir treffen, oder? Falls Du mal Zeit hast  
Wenn ich nicht wüsste, daß es schade um das Bike wäre, könnt ich mir gleich ein anderes Hardtail kaufen. Unterm Strich bestimmt die sinnvollere Lösung, mal sehen was für Unsummen herauskommen.

ALEX


----------



## nicklaus (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

nee, bin nicht zuhause, mein nächster Heimurlaub dürfte in zwei Wochen sein, also übernächstes WE... Meld' mich, wenn's näherrückt.

Frohes Radeln euch allen ( Wer auch immer derzeit "alle" sind... )

Robert.


----------



## hai biker (24. Oktober 2007)

Hai Jungs

Hallo ihr, so hab mal nachgeschaut wer noch auf meiner Seite rumhüpft , und siehe da ihr habt mich verlassen , und das ohne einen Anwalt  

Ok war treulos und das ist doch klar das ihr euch ohne meine zuwendungen  einsam fühlt. 

So Jungens hab wieder geheiratet , Bude umgebaut , und jetzt geht es total untrainiert wieder aufs Bike , aber ich hab ja ein viel leichteres Bike als ihr also komm ich locker noch mit   

Nur bei den Trails werde ich wohl der langsamste sein , hab noch etwas Titan am Schlüsselbein , bei Tempo 40 den Schotter zu Küssen war nicht so angenehm.
Aber die Wunden sind schon gut Verheilt , Hauptsache das Bike ist heil geblieben!!

So ich hoffe meine Überraschung ist geglückt , ich Leeebbbee
Gruß euer Hai biker , Frank


----------



## jr.weiss (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Hi_Biker,

ja wie?!?!?!, als ich meine Rennrad bei Dir abgeholt habe, hast du dich aber etwas anders angehört.

Aber eins kann ich dir sagen, auch Rennrad fahren macht echt spaß.  Vielleicht könnnen wir zwei mal eine runde Mountainbike fahren um gemeinsam wieder in den Tritt zu kommen.

Also ich wünsch dir viel Spaß auf deinem Bike und immer dreck unter dem Reifen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## hai biker (26. Oktober 2007)

Hai 
Hey Jens , tja ich kann halt ohne Biken nicht Leben. 
klar können wir mal wieder ne Runde drehen , ich hoffe  Peter und der Rest  ( Die einzig Treuen hier grins) kommen auch mal wieder mit .
Mal sehen was sie meinen das wir auch umgezogen sind  

Geb euch mal meine neue Handynummer , damit wir uns mal verabreden können.
01711089650 , aber keinen Versauten sachen mailen! 


Schönen Tag an die Bikerfraktion , Hai Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (26. Oktober 2007)

Also ich würd' am Sonntag fahren, von mir aus auch ab Haubersbronn. 
So gegen 9.45 Uhr an der Unterführung unter der Schnellstraße?

Alex


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (27. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal,Hallo Frank.Es gibt dich tatsächlich noch.Das mit deinem Sturz hab ich im Vorigen Thread mitbekommen.Ist aber alles wieder gut?!
Zwecks fahrt am So. müsste machbar sein um 9.45 in Haub.Alex.Ich melde mich aber heute Abend bis spätestens 00.00 Uhr hier im Forum.
Nicht vergessen,die Zeit wird heute Nacht umgestellt.

Peter


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (27. Oktober 2007)

also,ok.sonntag 9.45uhr Haub.unter Brücke
Aber gemütlich.bitte kein Marathon


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Oktober 2007)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> bitte kein Marathon


Das brauchst Du mir nicht sagen... wenn die Luft kalt ist muß ich eh' etwas langsamer machen. Aber morgen ist es ja schon etwas später als sonst um die Zeit    

Also bis dann..

ALEX


----------



## hai biker (28. Oktober 2007)

Hai Peter
Hai Alex
Tja jetzt ist es zu spät zum mitkommen  

Und zu deiner Frage Peter , also dem Schlüsselbein geht es bestens , die Platte muss noch drinbleiben .
Tja und so kommt mann von durchschnittlich 3500 MTB Kilometer auf siehe da 300 Kilommeter in diesem Jahr   
Aber letztes Jahr bin ich in Spiegelberg in der Mittelstrecke 24 ter geworden , also glaubt nicht das ihr mich jetzt abhängt 

Leider muss ich zugeben das ich mich auf meinen Bike nicht mehr so wohl fühle,
Ich weis ja nicht wie der Sturz passiert ist. 
Ich war der Meinung , auf der 3 Meter breiten Abfahrt hat mich was schweres am rechten Knöchel getroffen.?!
Auf jeden Fall wurde ich ausgehebelt und kamm hoch in der Luft wieder zu mir
, schlug hart auf der Schulter auf und den Rest erspar ich euch !! Naja Ketschup war es zumindest keins.

So genug der Alten Storrys , also wie sieht es bei euch nächstes Wochenende aus ?
Sagt mir wann ihr Biken gehr vielleicht kann ich es einrichten , würde mich freuen.

Euer Frank


----------



## Bautiger (28. Oktober 2007)

hallo

bin relativ neu hier komm aus welzheim und mal gern mit euch mitfahren wenn möglich ?

open all trails 

see ya

uwe


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (28. Oktober 2007)

wir schreiben hier immer kurz vor einer Fahrt die teffpunkte und zeiten rein.dann heissts ,aufsatteln und abfahren.
wir fahren relativ gemütlich kombinierte strecken,mehr oder weniger nach zufallsprinzip.
Es soll spass machen.
es muss niemand etwas beweisen


----------



## Bautiger (28. Oktober 2007)

hallo

würd mal gern bei euch mitfahren , sollte das heissen 

open all trails

see ya

uwe


----------



## Bautiger (28. Oktober 2007)

hallo

ja das passt dann werd ich hier regelmässig  reinschauen

open all trails

see ya

uwe


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (28. Oktober 2007)

was für Hardware hast du? 
Zählst du zu der jungen Eilzug oder der älteren Bummelzug generation?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (28. Oktober 2007)

hallo

hardware: cube attention ht xt/xtr seit neuestem red bull fully factory 900
generation :zwischen ice und regionalexpress, 10 marathonveranstaltungen pro jahr, aber immer piano der weg ist das ziel  
so ca 6000 km mit 50000hm pro jahr

open all trails

see ya

uwe


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (28. Oktober 2007)

na dann Hut ab,da kann ich nicht mithalten 
Wenn du mitfährst,dann kann das durchaus passieren,dass bu mich zumindest aus den Augen verlierst.
Der Hai Biker,also der Frank passt in deine Liga,er ist auch schlichtweg,der Marathonmann.
Aber ihr habt ja Bremsen an euren Drahteseln.


----------



## Bautiger (28. Oktober 2007)

hallo

wie du schon gesagt hast es muss niemand etwas beweisen 
bin schon gespannt auf das erste treffen  

open all trails

see ya

uwe


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (28. Oktober 2007)

@alex

und Alex,bist du heile raufgekommen?


----------



## hai biker (29. Oktober 2007)

Hai Jungens

Na , fast ist der Winter da geht hier wieder was  

Bin leider krank ,aber bis vielleicht Samstag oder Sonntag wird es schon gehen.
Und was heist da falsche Liga , also Peter du bist doch ganz fit und wir hatten immer viel Spaß , auch Robert ist doch super fit !
Und im Training , fahre ich doch immer brav  

Also würde mich freuen am Wochenende ! Und ich bin wirklich langsam geworden, muss mich noch schonen  

Peter hab gelesen das du umgezogen bist , gib mir mal deine Adresse und Tel.Nr.
Wäre schön wieder von dir und den anderen was zu hören !

Gruß Frank


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Oktober 2007)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> @alex
> 
> und Alex,bist du heile raufgekommen?



Naja... in Michelau hab ich kurz daheim angerufen, da war ich noch guter Dinge. In Obendorf ist mir dann doch die Puste ausgegangen. Der Rest war nicht so schön, dafür gabs ein leckeres (lauwames) Mittagessen  

Wenigstens ist mal nix verreckt  

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Oktober 2007)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> komm aus welzheim



Hallo Bautiger!

Endlich mal jemand der sich im Welzheimer Wald auskennt, oder?
Letzten Sonntag sind wir ganz schön im Kreis gefahren (wollten aus Richtung Plüderhausen Hohberg oder so nach Welze). Sind aber letztenedes den Neuränklesweg ?? gefahren und wieder ins Tal zurück nach Plüderhausen.

Meine Richtung ist ja eher Richtung Rudersberg / Alhütte. Seltener Richtung Walkersbach oder die Ecke. Richtung Kaisersbach ist auch noch relativ unbefahren von uns (mir). 

Freu mich schon auf deine Tourenvorschläge! Evtl. am Sonntag?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (29. Oktober 2007)

hallo alex

da lass ich mir was einfallen  
walkersbach,kaisersbach das ist so meine ecke
urbach plüderhausen nicht so meine versuche verliefen da auch immer im kreis  
was macht ihr immer so an kilometern ?

sonntag wär ganz ok,ist nur die frage wo und wann ?


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Oktober 2007)

Kilometer: zwischen 30 und 40 (zur Zeit eher weniger  )
Wann: meistens morgends um 9.30 / 9.45 je nach dem von wo...
Wo: da sind wir relativ flexibel, oder? Je nach dem wer alles mitfährt.

Offtopic: Sagmal, welche der Schwäbischer-Wald-MTB-Touren verläuft im *Rems*tal? (gesehen in "binradeln") Da muß ich als alter Murrtäler schon mal nachfragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (29. Oktober 2007)

hallo

1:0 für dich


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Oktober 2007)

konnt ich mir doch nicht verkneifen... he he he!  
Ist aber nicht böse gemeint.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (29. Oktober 2007)

hallo

treffpunkt jenachdem wer so mitfährt aus der schorndorfer ecke. wär dann wohl welzheim direkt.
treffpunkt bei den wellingtonien.
können wir im detail ja noch genau besprechen.


----------



## nicklaus (30. Oktober 2007)

Huhu...
Mich gibt's auch noch, und am nächsten WE bin ich in Rudersberg.
Mein Radel iss noch nich umgezogen, somit könnte ich am nächsten So auch mal wieder mitfahren...
Wie wär's?

Ciao,

Robert


----------



## Haferstroh (31. Oktober 2007)

hai biker schrieb:


> Hai Jungs
> 
> Hallo ihr, so hab mal nachgeschaut wer noch auf meiner Seite rumhüpft , und siehe da ihr habt mich verlassen , und das ohne einen Anwalt
> 
> ...



Hai Hai-Biker!


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Oktober 2007)

nicklaus schrieb:


> Mein Radel iss noch nich umgezogen



Das lohnt sich doch auch nicht, oder? 

Wäre ja supi, wenn wir am Sonntag mal wieder ne Tour machen könnten.

Bis dann, 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicklaus (3. November 2007)

Ja, wär supi... Wäre... Wenn da nicht meine Kette wäre, die sich gedacht hat: "Och, mir iss so langweilig, hmm, verbieg' ich mich halt mal, das ist dann mal was neues." Iss halt irgendwie blöd abgesprungen und hat sich a weng verkeilt.
Somit leider kein Radeln bis ich 'ne neue habe...
Und lernen muss ich auch noch.
*Snüff*

Ne schöne Sonntagstour wünsche ich!

Robert.


----------



## Bautiger (3. November 2007)

hallo

wie is die lage zwecks morgen  

würd mich ja riesig freuen wenns klappt


----------



## Mannenberger (3. November 2007)

Hallöle,

so, bin wieder da... hatte Dienst.

Wegen morgen:
Hab grad keine Peilung, wie lange ich nach Welze brauch  . Ich denke so 20 Min. werd ich schon brauchen. Ich fahr dann direkt hoch bis zum Park. Blos wann treffen wir uns?  Ist 10.00 Uhr zu spät? Sollte nämlich zum Mittagessen wieder zuhause sein. 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (3. November 2007)

hallo

wann isst du zu mittag ?


----------



## Bautiger (3. November 2007)

hallo

strecke sind ca. 30 km mit 600 hm so um die 1,5 h
die schönsten sachen sind grad nicht fahrbar wegen baumfällarbeiten in den wäldern 
so zwischen 9.00 und 10.00 uhr wär in ordnung


----------



## Mannenberger (3. November 2007)

Also so um 12.00 - 12.30 sollt ich wieder in Mannenberg sein.
1,5 Stunden sind doch genau richtig.. 
Evtl. könnten wir ja (zum Schluß) Richtung Kaisersbach fahren. Je nach dem was Du geplant hast.
Ich versuch mal so um 9.45 Uhr in Welze zu sein. 
Für alle Fälle hab ich Dir meine Handynummer als PM gesendet.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (3. November 2007)

hallo

alles klar dann bis morgen 
nummer hab ich


----------



## Bautiger (4. November 2007)

hallo

noch gut heimgekommen alex ?

abfahrt ab schmalenberg war genial


----------



## Mannenberger (4. November 2007)

Na siehste! Dachte ich mir doch, daß die Strecke genau nach Deinem Geschmack ist.  
Ja, ich bin noch gut heim gekommen. Und sogar noch pünktlich  

Bis demnächst mal,

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (9. November 2007)

Hallo Leutla,

ich meld' mich schon mal ab für den Sonntag.

Hab ne stressige Woche hinter mir und werd mir einen gepflegten Saunagang gönnen... 

Bis demnächst,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (10. November 2007)

viel spass Alex,ich hab mir einen Grippalen Infekt geholt,somit ist Sport Tabu.


----------



## Mannenberger (17. November 2007)

Fährt morgen früh jemand?
Bin heute Abend auf'm Wackel... also morgen eher nicht so bald. so um 10.00 wäre schön.
Ich schau später nochmal rein.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (17. November 2007)

hallo

fahre morgen auf jeden fall aber erst ab 10 00 uhr schau morgen früh noch mal rein


----------



## Mannenberger (18. November 2007)

wie wärs um 10.00 Uhr am Laufenmühle-Parkplatz (Viadukt)?
Ich schau auch morgen früh nochmal rein..

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (18. November 2007)

hallo

alles klar 
bin um 10 unten


----------



## Mannenberger (18. November 2007)

prima


----------



## Bautiger (18. November 2007)

hallo

und hats gestern arg gwackelt


----------



## Mannenberger (18. November 2007)

Hey Peter,

ich hatte heute Nachmittag das Handy noch im MTB-Rucksack und habs daher nicht gehört  
War was dringendes?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (19. November 2007)

hi ALex,nee.hab ausversehen deine Nummer gewählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (24. November 2007)

hallo

fährt morgen jemand ?


----------



## Mannenberger (24. November 2007)

ich mach morgen mal Pause! Hab heut den ganzen Tag Schubkarren gefahren, jetzt hängt mirs Kreuz durch   

Sorry,

Nächsten So. vielleicht.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (24. November 2007)

hallo

kein thema


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Dezember 2007)

wie sieht's aus mit biken am Sonntag? Jemand da?
Bei Regen natürlich nicht so gerne... ansonsten zwischen 9.30 und 10.00Uhr, jenachdem wo.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (1. Dezember 2007)

hallo

leider nicht da mein junior da ist


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallöle,

hat morgen jemand Bock auf eine lockere Sonntag-Vormittagsrunde.
Bin grad nicht so fit  und aus'm Nescht komm ich auch nicht   

Wenn's recht isch erst ab 10.00, von wo isch mir egal.

Bitte morgen früh oder heute Nacht nochmal reinschauen, bin heute Abend offline!

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (8. Dezember 2007)

hallo

alles klar morgen um 10.00 Uhr in mannenberg am brunnen wenns recht isch


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Dezember 2007)

perfekt! Hoffentlich regnets nicht (so wie jetzt grad)....
na dann, guats Nächtle  

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (9. Dezember 2007)

hallo

@ alex  und gabs noch was zum essen


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Dezember 2007)

Alu-Fisch mit Pommes  
geile Tour! Aber alles andere als locker... irgendwie können wir nicht anders  

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (9. Dezember 2007)

hallo

nee irgendwie gehts net anders 
alufish mit pommes net schlecht bei mir gibts jetzt rinderbraten mit knödel und blaukraut (für nichtschwaben rotkohl)


----------



## Bautiger (9. Dezember 2007)

hallo

das gasgeben liegt uns im blut


----------



## Mannenberger (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallöle,

ich melde mich schonmal ab für den Sonntag, wir haben eine Familienfeier.
Da reichts beim besten Willen nicht vorher zum Biken  

Aber vielleicht sind ja bald Weihnachtsferien  und der ein oder andere hat mal wieder Zeit zum fahren. 

Peter liest auch lieber unsere Beiträge und hält sich im Hintergrund!
(habs genau gesehen  )

Bis bald,

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (14. Dezember 2007)

hallo

fahre am we auch nich (junior)  

aber am 21 ten ist der letzte arbeitstag und dann gehts ab  

also bis dann und evtl mal mehr leut


----------



## Bautiger (17. Dezember 2007)

hallo

still geworden hier


----------



## Bautiger (22. Dezember 2007)

hallo

fährt morgen jemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (22. Dezember 2007)

hallo

fahr so ab 9.00-10.00 uhr richtung alfdorf/lorch/gmünd

schau gegen später und morgen früh nochmal rein


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

hast du eine gute Tour im Kopf oder fährst Du einfach so drauf los?
Hört sich nach ner längeren Runde an. Gmünd ist mir doch ne Ecke zu weit für 2 Stunden...
Ich mach wohl ne Haus-Runde.

Ich wünsche Dir und dem Rest   frohe Weihnachten. 
Vielleicht machen wir ja zwischen den Feiertagen eine größere Runde.  

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (23. Dezember 2007)

hallo

@alex
bin einfach drauflosgefahren alfdorf brech richtung lorch hab ein paar geile trails gefunden und ne tour draus gemacht 50 km 1000 hm hab vor lorch dann abgebrochen weils zu spät wurde.
ich wünsche dir und deinen lieben frohe weihnachten.
wie war deine hausrunde ?
wegen der tour schliessen wir uns noch kurz  

@all frohe weihnachten und nen guten rutsch


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Dezember 2007)

meine Haustour hat sich in einen Besuch von Opa und Oma gewandelt   so kanns auch kommen, wenn man nich schnell genug fort kommt   
Naja, zumidest wars da schön warm.

Alex


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. Dezember 2007)

Haustour hin,Haustour her.
Es ist Weihnachten.Drum Allen schöne Feiertage.
Ich wünschte mir,dass es wieder Warm wird,so 20°C.Das ist viel angenehmer zum touren 

LG Peter


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Dezember 2007)

iehciew


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (24. Dezember 2007)

Na jungs;was gabs zur Bescherung?
Neues MTB ?


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Dezember 2007)

in Teilen (Gutschein) vielleicht. Irgendwas verreckt ja immer  

Wie wärs mit einer kleinen Runde, morgen ab 9.00 / 9.30 Uhr?
Würd gern Richtung Murrhardter Wald fahren. Treffpunkt Kaisersbach-Kreisel?
Oder... 
Je nach dem wer so mitfährt.

Schau dann später nochmal rein.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (25. Dezember 2007)

hallo

morgen will der junior nicht mitfahren klappt also nicht , fasse aber diese woche noch ins auge  
zu weihnachten gabs nen selbstgebastelten Kalender,und nen akkuschrauber (kann ich noch schneller an den bikes schrauben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (25. Dezember 2007)

habs befürchtet...

Naja, soll ja eh' glatt sein. Ich werd mal sehen, wie weit ich komm.
Wie siehts mit Neujahrmorgen aus? 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (25. Dezember 2007)

hallo

bei neujahrsmorgen fällt mir ein an sylvester fahre ich die drei kaiserbergetour
falls jemand lust hat mitzufahren

also ist von meiner seite aus gebongt am neujahrsmorgen genauen termin können wir ja noch bequatschen


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Dezember 2007)

geile Sache


----------



## träk_fjul (27. Dezember 2007)

@ bautiger:

hallo, kaiserbergrunde am 31. klingt nicht schlecht. wo würde es denn losgehen? und wann? würd mich evtl. anschliessen.

gruss


----------



## Bautiger (27. Dezember 2007)

hallo

start in welzheim so um 8.00 uhr dann alfdorf/ lorch / wäschenbeuren / hohenstaufen / rechberg / stuifen so im groben.
zusammentreffen jederzeit auf der strecke möglich.
woher kommst du ?


----------



## träk_fjul (27. Dezember 2007)

komme aus weissach im tal, 8h ist aber heftig! geht auch 9h? wie ist euer niveau? deine jahres kilometer sind ja schon mal ein wort. ich bin auch nicht komplett unfit und würde gerne ohne größere pausen durchfahren (wegen der kälte) - wie lange schätzt du brauchen wir? 

kriegen wir das unter einen hut?

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (27. Dezember 2007)

hallo

9 h geht auch , das niveau wird so angepasst das jeder mitkommt bzw in der gruppe gefahren wird.
kurze pausen gibts immer auf den bergen, von der dauer tipp ich so auf 5 h
weissach im tal   dann wär treffpunkt welzheim dann bist du schon mal warmgeradelt  warum sollten wir das nicht unter einen hut bekommen


----------



## träk_fjul (27. Dezember 2007)

hört sich doch nicht schlecht an! wie groß ist die gruppe (?) denn bisher?


----------



## Bautiger (27. Dezember 2007)

hallo

du und ich aber wer weiss evtl werden es ja noch mehr 
@mannenberger


----------



## träk_fjul (27. Dezember 2007)

ach ja: was noch wichtig sein könnte  :
wo ist der treffpunkt? kenne mich aber nicht wirklich aus da oben (gut wäre also ein kreisverkehr oer so wat)

gruss


----------



## B.Z. (27. Dezember 2007)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> start in welzheim so um 8.00 uhr dann alfdorf/* lorch */ wäschenbeuren / hohenstaufen / rechberg / stuifen so im groben.
> zusammentreffen jederzeit auf der strecke möglich.
> woher kommst du ?



Die Tour führt ja praktisch bei mir an der Haustür vorbei!  

Bei gutem Wetter würde ich evtl. mitfahren, in der Ecke bin ich recht häufig unterwegs.

LG

Bernd


----------



## Bautiger (27. Dezember 2007)

hallo

treffpunkt wär der kreisverkehr am eingang von welze von rudersberg her kommend

@ b.z  na also dann gabeln wir dich in lorch auf   wenns wetter passt  
hamn ja no a bisserl zeit


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Dezember 2007)

Bautiger schrieb:


> still geworden hier


siehst Du, man muß nur das Richtige schreiben, dann kommen die Leut'  

Mit mir darfst Du nicht umbedingt rechnen, sonst klinkt sich mein Knie vollends aus   
Aber für die Neujahrstour (falls Du da schon wieder biken willst) sollte es gehen.

Im Übrigen ist Nicklaus (Robert) auch wieder da und macht seib Bike fit..

ALEX


----------



## B.Z. (28. Dezember 2007)

So wies aussieht, solls trocken bleiben, Rescht is egal!  

Zur Route: Kommt ihr von Alfdorf das Wieslauftal runter? Dann könnten wir uns dort irgendwo treffen. Uhrzeit? 

Ich schick dir per PN meine Handy-Nr., dann könnt ihr vieleicht kurz vorher anrufen.

LG

Bernd


----------



## Bautiger (28. Dezember 2007)

hallo

@b.z von alfdorf nehmen wir die trails am hohlen stein mit und kommen dann über den götzenweg nach lorch rein uhrzeit schätz ich mal 10h 10h 30 ein je nach untergrund und witterung, melde mich dann rechtzeitig übers handy hab dir auch mal meine nummer als pn geschickt.
@nicklaus bike fit   wenn ja dann schliess dich uns an an sylvester


----------



## nicklaus (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss nur die Kassette wechseln, ein bisschen was ölen und das Rad läuft wieder wie neu. Hoffe ich.
Ich bin halt vermutlich alles andere als gut in Form, aber wenn's euch nicht stört, bin ich gerne dabei!

Ciao!

Robert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (29. Dezember 2007)

Hey Robert,
den Hohlen Stein sind wir damals hochgefahren / geschoben, als wir von Gmünd heimgefahren sind. Nette Abfahrt  
Vielleicht fahr ich doch ein Stück mit...  ist jedenfalls ne coole Truppe am Start, wenn alle mitfahren.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (29. Dezember 2007)

hallo

@nicklaus   super  nee stört niemand 
@alex    
na also geht doch  
freu mich schon riesig 
genaue terminabsprache morgen so um 20h hier oder ?


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir gehts wohl doch nicht...(da hat jemand andere Pläne   )  zu früh gefreut, sorry. 

Neujahrmorgen steht aber nach wie vor, zum den Kopf frei blasen :kotz:

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (29. Dezember 2007)

hallo

tja die regierungen sind allmächtig  
neujahr steht auf jeden fall


----------



## B.Z. (29. Dezember 2007)

Hey Jungs,

ich bin echt mit mir selbst am kämpfen...

Die Vernunft sagt: Arbeiten!  

Das Herz sagt: Tour Drei-Kaiserberge  

Ich habe Heute den ganzen Tag Natursteinböden in Bad und Küche verlegt.

Als meine Frau das Ergebnis sah, erklärte sie mir, daß es super aussehen würde, wenn die Diele auch einen Natursteinboden hätte. Manchmal sollte man sich vieleicht nicht so sehr anstrengen...   

Also rechnet mal lieber nicht mit mir, es sein denn, mich überkommt kurzfristig massive Arbeitsunlust.  

LG

Bernd


----------



## Bautiger (29. Dezember 2007)

hallo

heute bad und küche morgen die diele übermorgen kaiserberge passt doch


----------



## träk_fjul (29. Dezember 2007)

hallo, 

muss leider (auch) von geänderten plänen berichten: ziehe demnächst um und muss die tage zwischen den jahren zum streichen usw. nutzen. es ist mehr als zunächst gedacht zu machen. d.h. ich muss sehen wie es läuft. wenn ich mitfahre, stehe ich einfach punkt 9h am kreisel in welzheim. falls wir uns nicht sehen: 
viel spass Euch! und bis demnächst mal!


----------



## B.Z. (30. Dezember 2007)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> heute bad und küche morgen die diele übermorgen kaiserberge passt doch



Heute ist Sonntag, da darf ich keinen Krach machen. Außerdem muss ich erst Material kaufen...


----------



## Bautiger (30. Dezember 2007)

hallo

und wie is die lage  
@b.z was hat gesiegt die vernunft oder das herz  
@nicklaus bike fit sehen wir uns  

@all die wir uns nicht sehen oder hören nen guten rutsch ein gutes neues jahr  
aber nicht so viel sonst :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (30. Dezember 2007)

Bautiger schrieb:


> @b.z was hat gesiegt die vernunft oder das herz



Leider die Vernunft... nützt alles nix.   Die paar Tage, die ich frei habe, muss ich ausnützen...

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und hoffentlich nicht zu viel Regen / Schnee.  

Bis hoffentlich demnächst

Bernd


----------



## Mannenberger (30. Dezember 2007)

tja, sehr schade...   sowas.

Dann mach ich mal ein Angebot:
Neujahrsmorgen um 10.00 Uhr Treffpunkt ARAL Rudersberg.
Dann lockere Runde   nach Neck.-berg und dann mal schauen.

Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall einen guten Rutsch  

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (30. Dezember 2007)

hallo

bin gespannt wer morgen um 9 da is 
@alex alles klar um 10h in rudersberg an neuyear einen gutenrutsch wünsch ich


----------



## nicklaus (30. Dezember 2007)

Ach, irgendwie ist doch alles sch... Am ersten kann ich mit, aber morgen früh darf ich zum Arlt trudeln, um Ersatzteile für unseren betagten PC zu besorgen, der sich heute, vor ein paar Stunden, verabschiedet hat...  Es gibt zwar seit neuestem noch das Notebook, von dem aus ich jetzt schreibe, aber leider sind da ein paar eilig benötigte Daten nit drauf. Und überhaupt muss der PC in Ordnung gebracht werden, solange ich noch da bin.  Ich könnt:kotz:, ständig geht was kaputt, mein E-Rasierer wär neulich fast in Flammen aufgegangen, mein Studenten-PC spinnt auch ungeniert und ich hab' mittlerweile genug unfreiwillige Erfahrung im PC-Flicken, um ein Servicecenter eröffnen zu können. Grrarr!
Wenigstens ist das Radel fit.
Naja, so wie's aussieht, bin ich zumindest nicht der einzige, der passen muss.

Ciao, 'n guten Rutsch, wir sehn uns dann am 1.
Und wenn es das letzte ist, was ich tue, und so.

Robert.


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Dezember 2007)

nicklaus schrieb:


> paar eilig benötigte Daten



Hallo Robert,

mir fällt grad ein, daß ich ne DVD mit Datenrettungsprogrammen hab.
Heute Nachmittag bin ich wieder zuhause, falls Du sowas brauchst.

Ansonsten, bis morgen.

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (31. Dezember 2007)

Allen hier Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2008.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicklaus (31. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

das Problem ist nicht die Datenrettung sondern die Funktion des restlichen Computers. Wobei Operation Digitaler Adler nicht geglückt ist; ich dachte, man könne das Gehäuse behalten, und nach längerer Bohrerei konnte ich auch das Mainboard einsetzen - und dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Einschaltknopf über ein nicht sehr standardmäßiges 14-ädriges Kabel verfügt...
Es muss also doch ein neues Gehäuse her. Buhuhuuu...
Naja, wir sehn uns jedenfalls morgen zu früher Stunde.

Rutscht mal gut!

Robert.


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Januar 2008)

mehr dort (nicht alles!)

Weitere Bilder gibts per eMail / PM,  sind allerdings 25 MB  
wolle Bilder habe? 
@Bautiger: bäuchte dazu Deine eMail-Adresse per PM

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (1. Januar 2008)

hallo

@alex
wolle bilder haben 
e-mail addy kommt per pn


----------



## Mannenberger (7. Januar 2008)

@bautiger
na? Den Eisbären erlegt? (Der arme  )

Wegen Freitag (Aiki) meld' ich mich nochmal 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (7. Januar 2008)

hallo

so wieder online am 2 ist mir die gesamte wlan k....... abgeraucht hab bis jetzt gebraucht das alles wieder stabil läuft   
ja der eisbär war schwer zu erlegen von den 100 km gabs auf den ersten 20 blitzeis und schwere abflüge die restlichen 80 km gabs dann dauerregen in einem satz es war geil   und danach  
@ alex ok


----------



## Bautiger (7. Januar 2008)

hallo

achja die bilder von der 1 kaiserbergetour  sind im fotoalbum


----------



## Essiggurke (12. Januar 2008)

hallo zusammen!
ich bin neu hier und hab keine luste mehr alleine zu fahren.
ich komm aus welzheim und suche mtb`ler die den wald unsicher machen!
ich glaube allerdings, dass ich dass ich nicht so gut trainiert bin wie ihr!
könnt ihr mir helfen?
mfg vic


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Januar 2008)

wenns hilft können wir ja Sonntag (morgen) eine Tour fahren. 
Ansonsten fragst Du mal den Bautiger, der kommt auch aus Welze.

Abfahrt bzw. Treffpunkt am Kreisverkehr nach Kaisersbach um 9.30 Uhr, außer es regnet wie aus Eimern. Das muß dann auch nicht sein.

ALEX


----------



## Essiggurke (12. Januar 2008)

also morgen um 9:39 hab ich leider keine ziet:
aber was für touren fhar ihr mit welchem schnitt?
kann ich da überhaupt mithalten?
grüße vic


----------



## Essiggurke (12. Januar 2008)

achso: um missverständnisse auszuräumen: ich leb hscon länger in welzheim bin nur neu im forum und suche begleitung in meiner fittnessklasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (12. Januar 2008)

Also bei unserer Sonntagsrunde fahren wir alles was geht, Waldwege, Trials, auch mal Straße, wenns nicht anders geht.

shcnitt   weis ich nicht. mal sehen... 
Wir fahren in 2,5 Stunden rund 40km, oder auch mal weniger, je nach Strecke.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (13. Januar 2008)

hallo

@alex sorry aber hatte ganz vergessen das steffen am we da ist.
nächsten freitag würd ich ins aiki kommen ich send dir meine handynummer als pn

achja heut abend so um 18,30 uhr start ich nen kleinen nightride rund um welzheim (nur asphalt/schotter) abfahrt ab ostkastell dauer so 1-1,5 h
wer bock hat mit fahren  
@ alex das heist trails nicht trials


----------



## Mannenberger (13. Januar 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> trails nicht trials



Bei den Trails die wir fahren, könnte man auch von Trialfahren sprechen    hühüpf 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (13. Januar 2008)

hallo

@alex do hosch au wiedr recht
der nightride war geil des mach i jetzt jedn obend wer lust hat mit ridn  
@essiggurke hosch bock  zum thema irgendwelche schnitten oder leistungen gibts bei uns net es wird auf jeden rücksicht genommen


----------



## Essiggurke (13. Januar 2008)

klingt ja recht gut!
dann muss ich ja fast mal bei euch ne runde mitradeln wenn
es euch nix ausmacht.
aber die ganze zeit den wald alleine zu erkunden macht auch net so viel spaß
und neue leute bringen bestimmt auch neue schöne strecken!


----------



## Bautiger (13. Januar 2008)

hallo

nee macht uns nix aus und wenn jeder neue strecken einbringt bleibts spannend


----------



## Bautiger (13. Januar 2008)

hallo

bin neugierig geworden
@essiggurke was für n bike fährts du


----------



## Essiggurke (13. Januar 2008)

die antworten sind ja mal extrem schnell!
ja, dann freu ich mal auf eine tour mit euch!
schreibt halt wann ihr wo malwieder fahrt!
thx vic


----------



## Essiggurke (13. Januar 2008)

mein bike?
net so gut! war mal n focus northern lite!
hab jetzt aber auf shceibenbremsen umgerüsten und bin mit der federgabel unzufrieden. is natürlcih n hardtail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (13. Januar 2008)

hallo

ein focus   wieso net so gut  
gute gabeln kann ich dir nur fox empfehlen haben halt ihren preis sind aber top
nächste tour von mir aus wär nightride morgen ab dem ostkastell um 18,30 h wenn du lust hast sehen wir uns morgen


----------



## Essiggurke (13. Januar 2008)

habe schon zwischendurch den rahmen gewechselt und recht viele komponenten. aber wegen morgen abend überleg ich mir noch und suche schonmal die lichter.

vic


----------



## Essiggurke (14. Januar 2008)

18:30 am ostkastell?
wieviele leute kommen ca?


----------



## Bautiger (14. Januar 2008)

hallo
na du und ich wie du gesehen hast  
war ein geiler nachtritt 
wir hören
ich schick dir ne pn mit den daten


----------



## Essiggurke (14. Januar 2008)

ok 
und ja war n supper trip.
immer wieder gerne!
grüße vic


----------



## Bautiger (17. Januar 2008)

hallo

hallo alex fahr mer am sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

nachdem es bei mir am Samstag (Aprés Ski Party) wohl recht spät bzw. früh wird, ist Sonntagmorgen ausschlafen angesagt  . 
Für Sonntagnachmittag könnte man sich's überlegen...

ALEX


----------



## Essiggurke (18. Januar 2008)

hallo
falls des angebot immernoch gilt dass ich mitfahren kann..
ich würde auch leiber gegen später fahren würde für euch 
mir aber den wecker auch stellen!

vic


----------



## Bautiger (19. Januar 2008)

hallo

also dann mache mer nägel mit köpf sonntag 14.00 uhr bei den wellingtonien richtung alfdorf hoher stein
wär das was   wegen der uhrzeit können wir uns ja noch feinabstimmen
@vic klar bist dabei wenn zeit hasch
@alle anderen schöneres wetter krieg mer im winter neeme MIT FAHREN


----------



## Essiggurke (19. Januar 2008)

sers
wie lange wollt ihr fahren?
weil ab 17 uhr braucht man ja theoretisch licht
und ich hab eingentlich keine lust des mitzunehmen
wir könnten ja n schluck früher fahren oder halt nur 3 stunden!


----------



## Bautiger (19. Januar 2008)

hallo

wie i scho gschriebana könne mer die feinabstimmung des termins noch vornehmen würd hier gerne auf alex und seine verfügbarkeit warten


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Januar 2008)

So, guten morgen die Herren,

also von mir aus kanns um 14.00 Uhr losgehen, wobei ich halt noch hochkurbeln muss. Keine Ahnung ob ich bei dem Wind pünktlich bin  
Arg viel früher geht's nicht, da ist noch Mittagessen angesagt.

Äh.. 3 Stunden??   Muß ich Vesper mitnehmen?  

Na denn, bis nachher

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (20. Januar 2008)

hallo

@alex alles klar um 14.00 Uhr sehen wir uns 
guck halt das du den wind im rücken hast


----------



## nicklaus (22. Januar 2008)

Wow!
Ich hab's geschafft, mich vom Uni-PC hier einzuloggen und nicht gleich rausgeschmissen zu werden... Premiere!
Ich wollte eigentlich nur kurz mal vorwarnen, dass ihr euch ab etwa dem 10.02 mit einem vollkommen entformten Robert herumschlagen müssen werdet, ein Zustand aus dem ihr erst irgendwann anfang April enthoben werden werdet. ( das Wörtchen "Werden" mag ich heute wirklich ).
Ach, was freu' ich mich auf die Semesterferien...

Ciao!

Robert.


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Januar 2008)

herumschlagen muß ich mich auch.... und zwar mit der Erkältung die ich mir am Sonntag geholt hab  

So wie's grad aussieht, bin ich wohl am Sonntag noch nicht wieder fit 
sch***e das hat mit grad noch gefehlt.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (23. Januar 2008)

hallo

@alex gute besserung 
wenn ich samstag zurück bin meld ich mich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (26. Januar 2008)

hallo

wieder zurück aus österreich,wie siehts morgen aus  
mal die schorndorfer ecke austesten


----------



## Essiggurke (26. Januar 2008)

sers
ich wäre morgen dabei wenn es net soo früh ist . wäre 14 uhr wieder ok?


----------



## Bautiger (26. Januar 2008)

hallo

ok 14 h an der bushaltestelle


----------



## Essiggurke (26. Januar 2008)

ich bring vielleicht meinen bruder mit wenn ihr nix dagegen habt
und bis  morgen 14 uhr an der bushalde...


----------



## Bautiger (29. Januar 2008)

hallo

@vic  morgen werd ich wenns klappt früher feierabend machen dann könnten wir wieder nen nightride starten 
meld mich morgen nochmal obs klappt
gilt natürlich für alle die lust haben mitzufahren treffpunkt vorraussichtlich um 18,30 uhr am ostkastell in welze


----------



## Essiggurke (30. Januar 2008)

@uwe - bin dabei, 18:30 am kastell
aber nur ne kleine runde bin net so fit heute..


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Januar 2008)

hallole 'schnief' 
bin noch die ganze Woche "krankgeschrieben", wenn man so will  

Aber dank der Pharmaindustrie bin ich schon fast wieder wie neu  

@uwe: ich werd am Freitag in's  Aiki gehen, mal sehen ob mir die Luft ausgeht, oder nicht.

Für's Biken wirds wohl am Sonntag noch nix.. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (2. Februar 2008)

hallo

so wie siehts denn mit morgen aus ? frag ich mal locker in die runde  
ich bike auf jeden fall   als richtung schwebt mir laufenmühle vor  
meldet euch  
so jetzt werd ich meine neuen dual control hebel fertig montieren das das morgen auch klappt


----------



## Essiggurke (2. Februar 2008)

joa ich würde mitkommen - hab n bissle husten aber wer abends feiern kann kann auhc biken gehn!
undn wenn ich net verschlaf - 14 uhr?
und es gibt son wanderweg (blauer punkt) da kommt man dann so richtung klaffenbach und dann ebni und dann richtung murrhard...
ich glaub der könnte gut sien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (2. Februar 2008)

hallo

@vic so machamers 14 h wie gehabt


----------



## Essiggurke (2. Februar 2008)

@uwe bushalde 14 uhr . ich versuch pünktlich zu kommen


----------



## Bautiger (2. Februar 2008)

hallo

keiner mehr da der mitbiken möcht 
na kommt schon das wetter is top


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (7. Februar 2008)

sodele,melde mich zurück.und bin Fahrwillig


----------



## Bautiger (8. Februar 2008)

hallo

@peter so neues bike 
diesen sonntag kann ich erst abends so ab 18.00 uhr aber nächsten so. fahr ich auf jeden fall


----------



## Essiggurke (9. Februar 2008)

uhrzeit is doch voll egal . so wie des wetter ca..!
ich freu mich auf sonntag!
n little night ride übers strümpfelbchtal?
jehahaaaaa gut nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. Februar 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @peter so neues bike
> diesen sonntag kann ich erst abends so ab 18.00 uhr aber nächsten so. fahr ich auf jeden fall



Jo,will mich von meinem Hardtail trennen,oder bessergesagt ich habs schon.Steht zum Verkauf bereit 

Ich bin Freitag mittag schon mal gefahren.Von Schorndorf(da wohn ich) nach Rudersberg,dann durch den Wald richtung Motocross,dann Neckinsberg diesen bekanten Trail runter ins Wieslauftal nach Haubersbronn zum Döner essen 
Bin scho lang nicht gefahren,das hab ich gemerkt.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. Februar 2008)

Ich werde morgen fahren,aber mittags.genaue Uhrzeit sag ich hier noch.muss meie Ausdauer wieder aufbauen


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Februar 2008)

Hey Peter,
hast Du Dir n' Fully gekauft oder was? Wo sind die Bilder?

Irgendwie fährt morgen jeder zu einer anderen Tageszeit... ich wollte morgen eigentlich zur altbekannten Uhrzeit 9.30Uhr starten. Abends hab ich schon was vor.
Je nach dem wann Peter fährt, werd ich mich evtl. anschließen.

Nächsten So. bin ich zum Mittagessen eingeladen..

TERMINE TERMINE :kotz: 

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. Februar 2008)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Hey Peter,
> hast Du Dir n' Fully gekauft oder was? Wo sind die Bilder?
> 
> Irgendwie fährt morgen jeder zu einer anderen Tageszeit... ich wollte morgen eigentlich zur altbekannten Uhrzeit 9.30Uhr starten. Abends hab ich schon was vor.
> ...




Ja,hab jetzt wieder ein Fully.is irgendwie besser fürs Gelände Du wirst denken"man,der muss ja geld han" is aber nicht so.hab jetzt keins mehr

9.30 uhr ist mir ehrlich gesagt arg bald.Muss das überdenken.Die andere sache ist,weisst du noch als ich mit Robert dir davon gefahren sind(Bergrauf) 
Jetzt ist sense mit davonfahren.momentan bin ich eine Schildkröte 
Das hab ich Freitag bei meiner Solotour gemerkt.Nach dem Moto"als peter das Biken laufen lernte"
Tja.
und nun kommst du.

Foto von meinem neuen "links bei Fotos"


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Februar 2008)

heul doch    
ne, im Ernst... es ist kein Problem wenn Du aus der Form bist. 
Ich hab auch erst ne' fette Erkältung hinter mir und werde keine Bäume ausreißen. Aber zum alleine Biken hab ich irgendwie auch keinen Bock.

Wir können ja auch später starten und dafür früher aufhören  

10.30 in Haubersbronn am Kreisel bei der Schnellstraße?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. Februar 2008)

ja,das ist ok.10.30Uhr wann musst du daheim sein?zu lang wirds für mich eh net,wegen Kondition Hast du ne Strecke?


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Februar 2008)

prima  
wie wäs mit dem Hang Richtung Berglen hoch, da hinten wo ich schonmal erzählt hab. Aber das sehen wir dann..

Guats Nächtle  

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. Februar 2008)

ja,von mir aus.aber nicht zuviel Strasse 

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (10. Februar 2008)

@alex

hast noch was zu essen bekommen?


----------



## Bautiger (10. Februar 2008)

hallo

na wie war die tour  

peter & alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (10. Februar 2008)

anstrengend 

im ernst.für mich das zweite mal schon ganz gut,nachdem ich sehr lange nicht gefahren bin 
Für dich vermutlich zu langsam 
Wir sind von Haubersbronn richtung Berglen Ecke nach Necklnsberg, Motocross bis zum Parkplatz zwischen Moto und mannenberg gefahren.ich bin dann zurück über Necklinsberg über den Trail nach Aserglen und durchs wieslauftal nach schorndorf .
War ganz nett ,gell Alex?


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Februar 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> @alex
> 
> hast noch was zu essen bekommen?



ja, das Gemampfe war noch voll im Gange 

Nett war die Tour auf jeden Fall, bei dem Wetter  

ALEX


----------



## Kupferle (11. Februar 2008)

Da ich noch neu auf dem MTB bin such ich auch noch Leute die mir die Gegend zeigen können.Komme aus Lorch und könnte nach Schorndorf kommen um von dort aus zu starten.Kondiotionell bin ich momentan noch nicht fit und Gewichtsmäßig bin ich auch keine Bergziege(geb aber mein Bestes!!)

War Samstag von Lorch nach Strauben über Walkersbach zum Haaghof nach Welzheim und anschließend zum Ebnisee unterwegs.Heim bin ich über das Wieslauftal nach Haubersbronn Richtung Urbach(über die Felder) nach Plüderhausen und dann wieder nach Lorch.


Wenn es für Euch ok ist würde ich mich bei passendem Wetter am WE anschließen.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Mannenberger (11. Februar 2008)

Klar, wir nehmen jeden mit.. die meisten untertreiben hier sowieso   mit ihrer Form und Kondition..

Noch ein Nachtrag zur Tour am Sonntag:
@Peter
Ich hab unsere Tour mal grob durchgeklickt und es waren von Haubersbronn bis zum Parkplatz bei Kallenberg nur lächerliche 20,7 Km!  
Maximale Höhe (Hohenstein) 455m, Anstiege gesamt 505m.

ALEX


----------



## Kupferle (11. Februar 2008)

Wann und wo trifft man sich dann?Das Wetter soll bis nächste Woche so bleiben 


Freu mich echt drauf in der Gegend rumzurollern...ist ne schöne Gegend!!

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (11. Februar 2008)

@alex

danke erstmal für die PN

oha,20km ?   
wenn ich meinen Weg zurückrechne dann komm ich auch auf 30km 
du bist ja auch nach haubersbronn gefahren


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (11. Februar 2008)

@kupferle
Hallo erstmal,wie Alex schon sagt,wir nehmen jeden mit.Auch auf den Gepäckträger Leider haben wir keinen 

Wie alt biste denn?


----------



## Bautiger (11. Februar 2008)

hallo

@alex fr.aikido   ich hätt zeit
@kupferle was für ein bike bikst du ?

@all wenn das wetter so bleibt fahr ich samstag und sonntag muss jetzt eh das training anziehen


----------



## Kupferle (12. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen...war gestern Abend bei der Feuerwehr...

Also ich bin im Januar 30 geworden und fahr ein Focus Black Forrest LTD.-Hardtail....ist silber- schwarz...fährt sich bisher echt ganz gut...im Herbst will ich evtl die Federgabel wechseln....mal sehen....

Das einzige was mich beim biken massiv behindert ist mein zarter Körperbau 

 Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (12. Februar 2008)

@uwe: hab leider Hauptversammlung am Freitag, aber Du kannst gerne auc ohne mich hin, Du hast ja gesehen, die beissen nicht (ist streng verboten)  

@kupferle: ha! auch ein Löschknecht, sehr schön  Kondition aufbauen, die nächste G26 kommt bestimmt...
(ich war gestern auch beim Dienst= Knoten und Stiche    )


ALEX


----------



## Kupferle (12. Februar 2008)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> @uwe: hab leider Hauptversammlung am Freitag, aber Du kannst gerne auc ohne mich hin, Du hast ja gesehen, die beissen nicht (ist streng verboten)
> 
> @kupferle: ha! auch ein Löschknecht, sehr schön  Kondition aufbauen, die nächste G26 kommt bestimmt...
> (ich war gestern auch beim Dienst= Knoten und Stiche    )
> ...




Uns wurden gestern unsere neuen Atemschutzgeräte vorgestellt...feine Sache!!!

Und die nächste G26 ist erst im Oktober fällig-bis dahin müßte ich bzw will ich ne deutliche Steigerung zur letzten haben!So ne Art Leistungsdiagnostik...umsonst!!


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Februar 2008)

Ja, wir haben jetzt auch welche mit Kombiniertem Hoch- und Niederdruckschlauch und Niederdruck-Abzweig zur Atemluftspende. Dafür ist der Schlauch jetzt fast 2m  
Aber das gehört hier nicht her.. können wir ja bei einer Tour am So? besprechen.

Du hast nach dem Treffpunkt gefragt.
Normalerweise machen wir das kurzfristig (Samstagabend) aus, je nach dem wer alles mitfährt.

In diesem Sinne

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (12. Februar 2008)

hallo

@alex beissen  kein thema kann mich wehren
@kupferle kennst du dich a bisserl aus raum schorndorf urbach was trails und gute strecken angeht fürn sonntag


----------



## Kupferle (13. Februar 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @alex beissen  kein thema kann mich wehren
> @kupferle kennst du dich a bisserl aus raum schorndorf urbach was trails und gute strecken angeht fürn sonntag




Leider noch nicht so wirklich.mit dem RR bin ich immer das Remstal runter um gemütlich Ga zu trainieren.Kann aber mal nen Bekannten fragen-der fährt schon seit Jahren Rad, der sollte was wissen.Ich hab auch ne ganz gute Karte, da findet sich auf jeden Fall was!


----------



## nicklaus (13. Februar 2008)

Huhu!

Steht vielleicht in den nächsten Tagen eine entspannte, kleine Tour an?
Ich würde mich gerne anschließen, jedoch bin ich nicht in der Lage, bei wirklich sportlicher Fahrweise mitzuhalten, da muss ich mich ersteinmal wieder assimilieren...

Ciao!

Robert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (13. Februar 2008)

nicklaus schrieb:


> vollkommen entformt


 ?


----------



## Bautiger (14. Februar 2008)

hallo

na so wie aussieht könnt das am sonntag ne nette truppe werden
mein vorschlag : manneberger,nicklaus,essiggurke,bautiger treffpunkt um 9.00 uhr in welze abfahrt nach schorndorf über den geiststein dort aufsammeln von kupferle und cube xc comp  

was haltet ihr davon


----------



## Kupferle (15. Februar 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> na so wie aussieht könnt das am sonntag ne nette truppe werden
> mein vorschlag : manneberger,nicklaus,essiggurke,bautiger treffpunkt um 9.00 uhr in welze abfahrt nach schorndorf über den geiststein dort aufsammeln von kupferle und cube xc comp
> ...



Bei mir hat sich leider eine kleine Änderung ergeben!Ich geh mit meiner Freundin und einem Freund am Sonntag brunchen.Haben ihm das mal geschenkt und meine Freundin hat für dieses We nen Tisch bestellt.Entweder wir verschieben das um eine Woche oder wir könnten uns auch morgen Mittag schon zum fahren treffen!?Das Wetter wird ja weiterhin gut bleiben.Wie schauts bei euch morgen aus?
Ansonsten halt nächsten Sonntag..


Gruß Sascha


----------



## Mannenberger (15. Februar 2008)

@bautiger
Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund  
Ich kann nur sagen, daß ich Punkt 12.00 Uhr beim Geburtstags-Essen sitzen werde... komme was wolle. 
Von daher wäre mir auch ne' Nachmittagstour nicht unrecht.
Mal sehen was der Rest so meint.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (15. Februar 2008)

hallo

@kupferle  morgen mal sehen muss einiges erledigen ich meld mich wenn ich zuhaus bin evtl kriegen wir dann was zuwege

@alex nachmittagstour hört sich nicht schlecht an ich fahr ab morgens dann müssten wir uns übers handy finden aber mal sehen was der rest so meint


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. Februar 2008)

nicklaus schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> Steht vielleicht in den nächsten Tagen eine entspannte, kleine Tour an?
> Ich würde mich gerne anschließen, jedoch bin ich nicht in der Lage, bei wirklich sportlicher Fahrweise mitzuhalten, da muss ich mich ersteinmal wieder assimilieren...
> ...



   
Robert,ich kenn dich so nicht


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. Februar 2008)

@all
ich beobachte mal fleissig hier.und entscheide mich knapp. 

heute bin ich ne kurze tour gefahren.Samstag fahr ich auch ne bequeme Tour um die Mittagszeit


----------



## nicklaus (16. Februar 2008)

Öhm...
Ich werd' einfach morgen mittäglich reinschauen, um herauszufinden, worauf ihr euch denn nun geeinigt haben werdet - mir isses egal.
Bis dann!

Robert.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (16. Februar 2008)

nicklaus schrieb:


> Öhm...
> Ich werd' einfach morgen mittäglich reinschauen, um herauszufinden, worauf ihr euch denn nun geeinigt haben werdet - mir isses egal.
> Bis dann!
> 
> Robert.


moin rob.

vielleicht fahr ich sogar richtung Rudersberg heute.dann brauchst nur aufspringen und losfahren melde mich hier ab 11 Uhr.


----------



## Essiggurke (16. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen!
mir ist wie immer eingentlich der spätere termin (mittags) lieber
da ich heute noch auf eien geburtstag geh.
aber wenn ihr morgens fahrt versuch ich natürlich auch zu erscheinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (16. Februar 2008)

bei mir gehts doch nicht heute.


----------



## Bautiger (16. Februar 2008)

hallo

ich mach mir jetzt grad was zu essen danach gehts bei mir los
noch jemand der biken möcht 
ich denk ich komm zwischen 13 und 13.30 h bei mir los


----------



## nicklaus (16. Februar 2008)

Hmmja, ich würd' ja gerne, aber halb zwei wäre mir eher unpassend, außerdem wär' ich derzeit sowieso ein wenig verzögernd, also: Wer auch immer fährt, wartet nicht auf mich! Ich schau mal, ob ich eine nachmittägliche Rentnertour organisieren kann. Doch morgen würd' ich gerne an einer eventuell in die Existenz gerufenen fahrt teilnehmen...


----------



## Bautiger (16. Februar 2008)

hallo

ich düs jetzt


----------



## Mannenberger (16. Februar 2008)

So Leute...
wie wärs dann mit morgen 15.00 Uhr? Parkplatz Laufenmühle z.B...

Alex


----------



## nicklaus (16. Februar 2008)

Hervorragende Idee.

Ciao,

Rob.


----------



## Bautiger (16. Februar 2008)

hallo

ist gebongt


----------



## Bautiger (16. Februar 2008)

hallo

ich selber starte schon so um 11.00 uhr wer da lust haben sollte
auf jeden fall um 15.00 uhr an der laufenmühle bin gespannt


----------



## nicklaus (17. Februar 2008)

Welche Art von entspannter Runde solls eigentlich werden?
Etentevül würde ein Kumpel meinerseits mitkommen wollen, dieser ist jedoch noch länger nicht gefahren, als ich und darüberhinaus nicht so extrem geländegängig... Ich hoffe, ihr seid nicht auf eine flotte Downhillrunde fixiert?
Aber da es ja Tiggers zweite Tour an dem Tag wird, und Alex gemütlichkeitstolerant ist, bin ich mal sehr zuversichtlich, dass es keine Probleme geben wird.
Wie auch immer, morgen, 15 Uhr, ich werde da sein.

Ciao!

Robert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Essiggurke (17. Februar 2008)

was ist des für ne tour die um 11 uhr startet?
und ich bräuchte n mittagessen!...

aber 15 uhr laufenmühle is sicher gebucht!


----------



## Essiggurke (17. Februar 2008)

ich würde über den schlängelesweg und ebnisee zur laufenmühle fahren wenn jemand mitkommt aber 11 uhr is mir zu früh.
meldet euch nacher halt nochmal!


----------



## Essiggurke (17. Februar 2008)

ich würde über den schlängelesweg und ebnisee zur laufenmühle fahren wenn jemand mitkommt aber 11 uhr is mir zu früh.
meldet euch nacher halt nochmal!


----------



## Bautiger (17. Februar 2008)

hallo

tour um 11.00 uhr wird schorndorf zu orientiert sein ende ca 13.30 uhr essen und 15.00 uhr gehts weiter
@nicki wegen mir bring deinen freund ruhig mit wir fahren immer als gruppe
@essiggurke aber 2.39 und 3.11 uhr nicht


----------



## Mannenberger (17. Februar 2008)

@Robert
demnächst brauch ich Nachhilfe in Deutsch um Deine Antworten zu übersetzen.   aber gemütlichkeitstolerant gefällt mir. Zumindest bergauf  

bis später ...*nicki*...   huaa ich werf mich weg  

Alex


----------



## Essiggurke (17. Februar 2008)

14:40 am amselweg für die die aus welzheim kommen?
und dann übers wasserwerk oder des edenbachtal zur laufenmühle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (17. Februar 2008)

hallo

14.30 an der bushalde und dann edenbach


----------



## Essiggurke (17. Februar 2008)

ist gebucht - und ich verschlaf diesemal net  !!


----------



## Kupferle (17. Februar 2008)

Guten Abend!

Hoffe Eure Touren waren gut!Ich hab super gegessen und mußte erst mal ne Stund auf die Rolle um net zu arg anzusetzen!!Kennt jemand das Kullinarium bei Murrhardt?Super Essen-unbedingt zu empfehlen!! 

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich nächstes We auf jeden Fall mitfahren!!Bzw wollte ich fragen ob von Euch auch jenabd unter der Woche fährt?Hab vorraussichtlich am Mittwoch-Mittag frei...
Grüße Sascha


----------



## Essiggurke (17. Februar 2008)

wo willste mittwoch mittag fahren?
wenn es richtung welzheim geht wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Bautiger (17. Februar 2008)

hallo

@peter wo warst du heut


----------



## Kupferle (18. Februar 2008)

Essiggurke schrieb:


> wo willste mittwoch mittag fahren?
> wenn es richtung welzheim geht wäre ich dabei!



Woher kommst DU? Welzheim wäre ok..würde durchs Walskersbacher tal hochfahren und dort oben mal sehen wo man fahren kann... 

Evtl Ebnisee?

Schau heut Abend nochmal rein...
grüße Sascha


----------



## Essiggurke (18. Februar 2008)

@sascha - ich komm uas welzheim und würde ne runde mitfahren wenn mir bis mittwoch mittag nix dazwischen kommt..
mit dem ziewl ebnisee bin ich voll zufrieden. woher kommst du?


----------



## Kupferle (18. Februar 2008)

Essiggurke schrieb:


> @sascha - ich komm uas welzheim und würde ne runde mitfahren wenn mir bis mittwoch mittag nix dazwischen kommt..
> mit dem ziewl ebnisee bin ich voll zufrieden. woher kommst du?




Aus Lorch.Also ich würde auf jeden Fall fahren, außer meinem Chef fällt noch was ein.. 

Morgen früh weiß ich auf jeden Fall bescheid.Würde so zwischen eins und zwei losfahren.Wo könnten wir uns treffen?
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Essiggurke (18. Februar 2008)

überall um welzheim rum -
ich hab aber erst so ab ca 15 uhr zeit!


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (18. Februar 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @peter wo warst du heut


ich hatte Besuch um 1600 Uhr.bin allerdings schon vorher gefahren.Deshalb konnte ich nicht mit 

ich war in der Berglen Gegend unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kupferle (20. Februar 2008)

Essiggurke schrieb:


> überall um welzheim rum -
> ich hab aber erst so ab ca 15 uhr zeit!




So ein Mist!!Muß heut Mittag doch schaffen und kann frühestens ab 16.oo Uhr Feierabend machen.Und bis Welzehiem brauch ich n Weilchen.Wird dann doch eher was fürs We.Sonntag soll es 16 Grad geben und Sonne pur!! 

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Essiggurke (20. Februar 2008)

dann buchen wir mal den sonntag!
es gibt ja bestimmt noch mehr die diesmal mitkommen!


----------



## Kupferle (20. Februar 2008)

Denk doch auch, daß bei diesem vorhergesagten Wetter einige biken gehen.ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf!!
Uhrzeit ist bei mir eigentlich wurscht...muß nur morgens mit meinen Hunden spazieren gehen

grüße Sascha


----------



## Essiggurke (20. Februar 2008)

ich bin eher der langschläfer und daher für mittags -
aber ich werde antürlcih auch versuchen morgens zu kommen wenn ihr morgens fahren wollt!


----------



## Bautiger (20. Februar 2008)

hallo

so wies aussieht bin ich am sonntag am start uhrzeit besprechen wir noch
als tour schlag ich den hasi vor


----------



## Essiggurke (20. Februar 2008)

der hasi rockt - müssen ihn nur noch finden - und viellleciht ist er ja länger als des stückle des wir gefahren sind!


----------



## Kupferle (21. Februar 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> so wies aussieht bin ich am sonntag am start uhrzeit besprechen wir noch
> als tour schlag ich den hasi vor



Jetzt müßt Ihr mir nur erklären was der Hasi ist!!??


----------



## Essiggurke (21. Februar 2008)

hasi ist ein schöner singeltrail bei der schelmenklinge - glaub ich!


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (21. Februar 2008)

*neulich kam es zur "Unheimlichen Begegnung der Dritten Art"*Steven Spielberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (21. Februar 2008)

hallo

@vic der hasi ist beim hohlen stein
die schelmenklinge ist in der nähe aber da dürfen wir nicht fahren


----------



## Bautiger (22. Februar 2008)

hallo

endlich we wie siehts denn morgen so aus hab vor zu fahren so ab 12/13.00 h
richtung ist noch offen


----------



## Bautiger (22. Februar 2008)

hallo

@peter wie siehts morgen


----------



## träk_fjul (22. Februar 2008)

hallo, verfolge Euren thread schon ne weile. komme aus schorndorf. fahre ganz gerne ab und zu mal mit neuen leuten. was hast du morgen vor? km- und hm-mäßig und so? würde gerne bisschen länger ohne große pausen (mittagessen oder so) fahren.


----------



## Bautiger (22. Februar 2008)

hallo

wenns so konkret wird schwebt mir gleich ne tour vor is nicht ohne ca 50 km mit 700 hm ab welzheim
mittagessen was ist das
als ersatz sozusagen für die kaiserbergetour


----------



## träk_fjul (22. Februar 2008)

hört sich doch gut an. wo könnten wir uns treffen? müßte halt u.u. noch nach welzheim hochkurbeln... 
13h wär mir lieber zwecks hausmännlicher pflichten etc  grobe tourenbeschreibung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (22. Februar 2008)

hallo

13.00 h am kreisverkehr von rudersberg hoch in welze dann laufenmühle über schlänglesweg wasserwerk strümpfelbachtal hinter vorder westermurr wieder richtung welze lauter geile singletrails
grobe beschreibung für die ausschmückung bräucht ich ne karte


----------



## träk_fjul (22. Februar 2008)

strümpfelbachtal mitm hardtail...schaun mer mal wie das klappt. 

alles klar also: 13h am kreisverkehr. kann aber 5min später werden oder so. weiss net so genau, wie lang ich brauche. ist das in der nähe der agip-tanke?


----------



## Bautiger (22. Februar 2008)

hallo

5min no prob ich bin früher da ich pass dich dann ab ja ist in der nähe der agip (elsser) tanke keine angst wegen ht bin die tour mit vic gefahren hat auch ein ht no problem


----------



## Bautiger (22. Februar 2008)

hallo

wir könnten uns ja auch an der laufemühle treffen möcht dir aber nich die trails bei uns vorenthalten und die sind geil


----------



## Bautiger (22. Februar 2008)

hallo

@träk 

du hast post


----------



## Essiggurke (23. Februar 2008)

samstag 13 uhr tanke oder wo geht jetzt fest?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. Februar 2008)

Hi zusammen,würde fahren ist aber von der Zeit ungünstig.werde hier ne runde drehen.


----------



## Bautiger (23. Februar 2008)

hallo

also sa 13.00 h tanke agip elsser
alles geht bloss der frosch hüpft


----------



## Essiggurke (23. Februar 2008)

ich kann heute leider net  - aber morgen warscheinlich - euch viel spaß!


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. Februar 2008)

@Bautiger
das war ja ein Zufallstreff neulich im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kupferle (23. Februar 2008)

Ich muß für dieses Wochenende leider schon wieder absagen 

Ich lieg mit ner Grippe flach...wie mir die Nase weh tut!!!Wünsch Euch viel Spaß und hoffe, daß es nächste Woche endlich klappt!!!

Bis dann und viel Spaß!!


----------



## Bautiger (23. Februar 2008)

hallo

@peter das kannst du aber laut sagen  noch pünktlich heimgekommen
@basti noch gut heimgekommen

@all wie siehts jetzt morgen aus  
ich fahr auf jeden fall auch wieder zweimal morgens und mittags je nachdem
wie das resümee hier ist


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin noch hin und her gerissen, ob morgens oder nachmittags.
Letzten So. wars eigentlich auch top... ohne Streß  

@Robert: wann oder überhaupt?

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. Februar 2008)

@bautiger
bin um 14:20Uhr daheim gewesen.keine Dresche bekommen 

Zu morgen:eher Vormittag,sehe aber hier mal rein wie und was.

@kupferle
Gute Besserung

@alex

siehe oben


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Februar 2008)

@Peter
ich hab's mir überlegt. Wann solls losgehen?
Sollen wir uns wieder in Haubersbronn treffen? 10.00 Uhr oder früher?

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. Februar 2008)

@alex 10 Uhr Haubersbronn ortsmitte an der Kreuzung,wo es Richtung Welzheim geht.


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Februar 2008)

alles klar.
sonst noch jemand?

ALEX

@uwe
wo fährts Du morgen früh?


----------



## Bautiger (23. Februar 2008)

hallo

alles klar 10.00uhr am kebab eck


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. Februar 2008)

als Strecke dachte ich irgendwie richtung welzeüber Wellingshof,da hab ich irgendeinen weg durchs Gelände entdeckt,weiss aber nicht wo der hinführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (23. Februar 2008)

hallo

jeder weg führt nirgendwo hin bis man ihn gefahren ist und weiss wo er hinführt  
den nehmen wir


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. Februar 2008)

hier die Markierung


----------



## nicklaus (24. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich bin leider ein wenig im Häusles-Stress, ich könnt' wenn, dann am Nachmittag, und selbst das ist eher unsicher. Wie wär's ab Do nächste Woche? Ich schätze mal, nächsten Sonntag kann ich dann auch wieder mit, und ich schwöre, ich werde pünktlich kommen.

Fröhliches Radeln!

Robert.


----------



## Essiggurke (24. Februar 2008)

ich wäre morgen mittag dabei .
aber morgen 10 00 is zu früh für mihc - sorry...


----------



## Bautiger (24. Februar 2008)

hallo

@vic ich meld mich mal wenn ich zurück bin.


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Februar 2008)

ich bin tot  
Aber schee wars  

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo

so  auch zu haus schee wars  

kleine pause dann gehts weiter so ab 14.30 h mal schauen wohin


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (24. Februar 2008)

ja,war schön.

@alex     Wenns da ein Aufzug geben würde nach Manne 

@Uwe     Und ,hast den Neunränkles nochmal krachen lassen


----------



## Bautiger (24. Februar 2008)

hallo

@all termin 14.30 h welzheim bei den wellingtonien fahrziel alfdorf hohler stein hasi trail irgendwie wieder zuruck

@peter des weisch aber neunränkle voll gas   dann komplett nach walkersbach runter und wieder nuff nach welze uff


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (24. Februar 2008)

@uwe
woher nimmst die Energie her   ich hab dich vom Auto aus in Welzheim um 18Uhr mit jemand an der Umgehung stehen gesehen


----------



## Bautiger (24. Februar 2008)

hallo

aus dem training  
der andere war essiggurke das war am ende unseres 50km ritts


----------



## Essiggurke (25. Februar 2008)

wei schaut es bei euch unter der woche aus?
gibt es da n paar die n ründle drehne wollen?
(nightride oder so)


----------



## Bautiger (25. Februar 2008)

hallo

hab heut gemerkt das bis um 19.00 hell ist mal sehen wann ich mal zeitig feierabend machen kann dann steigt auf jeden fall einer


----------



## träk_fjul (26. Februar 2008)

@ bautiger: sorry für die späte antwort. etwas stressig z.zt. 

bin noch gut angekommen. hab allerdings noch n unfreiwillligen uphill eingebaut, nachdem ich durch den hof, dessen name mir grad nicht einfällt (irgendwas mit "k", durchgerauscht bin bis ins tal. da war dann aber schicht mit fahren. musste also komplett nochmal hochkurbeln. 

fand die aber tour echt gut, auch wenn sie mitm fully u.u. noch mehr spass gemacht hätte. aber was nicht ist...
und für die jahreszeit war sie recht knackig, v.a. die höhenmeter...
also, ich würde sagen das sollten wir mal wiederholen, halt mich doch aufm laufenden wenn du sowas in der liga nochmal fährst. 
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (26. Februar 2008)

hallo

@basti
du bist durch den köshof gerauscht hab ich aber no gsagt   net richtung köshof  
na egal war wirklich ne gute runde ist klar wenns wieder losgeht sag ich bescheid


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (28. Februar 2008)

bin heut mal ausnahmsweise nach der Arbeit 16.30Uhr in den Wald,Plüderhausen den Bekanntesten Trail (Name will ich vermeiden)in beiden Richtungen gefahren,bin a bissl rumgeirrt,konnte den nicht finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Essiggurke (29. Februar 2008)

moin moin

ich hab heute in gaildorf n lustigen trail gefunden!
aber ob ich den noch finde - kennt sich da hinten jemand aus?
wann startet der  nächste ride?


----------



## Bautiger (1. März 2008)

hallo

ich fahr nich da mein junior da is


----------



## Mannenberger (1. März 2008)

Ist auch nicht ganz ungefährlich... bei dem Wetter


----------



## Mannenberger (1. März 2008)

Ich hab den Hasi als Karte gefunden  http://karte.wanderwalter.de/np-sfw/2405_Hasenrundweg.html

dort gibts noch mehr, so wie es aussieht.

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (2. März 2008)

heut jemand Unterwgs?


----------



## Bautiger (2. März 2008)

hallo

und war jemand unterwegs und hats ihn vom bike geblasen  
wahnsinn das wetter am we oder

wenn morgen alles so läuft wie ichs mir vorstell gibts nen nightride 19.00 uhr ostkastell falls sich was ändert schreib ichs hierein wenn nich dann see ya am kastell in welze


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (2. März 2008)

Ja,ich bin genau die gleiche Strecke,wie wir am Sonntag gefahren sind auch abgefahren.es sieht wüscht aus viellerorts.Aber der Schaden hällt sich in Grenzen.







Nach Orkantief Emma am 2.3.2008


----------



## Bautiger (2. März 2008)

hallo

a hast das ht genommen damit dem fully nix passiert  
ganz schön mutig wenn nicht leichtsinnig aber ganz ehrlich wenn mein junior nicht da gewesen wär wär ich auch gefahren


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (2. März 2008)

jo,das HT muss auch bewegt werden 
war ganz ok,ab undzu Bääume im Weg,das Ht wiegt ja wenig kann es als Handtasche benutzen  bin sogar den Ne........... gefahren.da liegen auch kleinere Bäume im Trail 
Windig wars allemal

bin zwischen 14.30 und 17 uhr gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (3. März 2008)

hallo

wird leider nix mit dem nightride bin auf baustelle schon komplett nass gworden und muss mich jetzt aufwärmen sonst gehts richtung krankheit


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (3. März 2008)

wird ja ganz schön kalt die nächsten tage.


----------



## Kupferle (7. März 2008)

Guten Morgen!!
Wie sieht es denn am We aus?Werde Sonntag-Nachmittag ne Runde fahren...Wird ja zum Glück wieder wärmer!!! 

Wer hat noch Lust und Zeit??


Gruß Sascha


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (7. März 2008)

jetzt ist Freitag,13.30Uhr ich fahre.Haubersbronn-Gaistein-wohinderwegführt


----------



## Essiggurke (7. März 2008)

sonntag mittag bin ich dabei!
wenn mich bis dahin der husten losgelassen hat.


----------



## Mannenberger (8. März 2008)

Gibts morgen Sauwetter oder was?  

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (8. März 2008)

hallo

nee s wetter sieht tiptop aus bin aber nich mit bei der junior is da

wünsch allen viel spass


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (8. März 2008)

wetter gut,alles gut 

meld mich morgen früh @alex so um 8 Uhr hier.


----------



## Mannenberger (8. März 2008)

willst Du morgens fahren?
Ich guck mal rein um 8.00 Uhr (hoffentlich bin ich da schon wach)   

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (8. März 2008)

ja,werde morgen gemütlich fahren,noch vormittags.schau rein morgen früh.kannst auch bissl später reinschauen.


----------



## Essiggurke (9. März 2008)

werde morgen gegen 11 uhr reinschauen und gerne mittags fahren
hab vielelciht noch jemdanden dabei!
hoff mal dass morgen bei dem top wetter n paar leute zusammenkommen!


----------



## Mannenberger (9. März 2008)

bin da, wer noch? 

Mein Vorschlag:
Sollen wir mal die Trails unterhalb vom Hohenstein näher anschauen? Treffpunkt Huabersbronn, wie gehabt. Uhrzeit?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. März 2008)

9.30Uhr? oder 10Uhr


----------



## Mannenberger (9. März 2008)

So, jetzt aber rein in die Klamotten und dann los.. bis später


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. März 2008)

@alex

hats was leckeres zum Mittag gegeben?


----------



## Bautiger (9. März 2008)

hallo

na alle spass gehabt am we
vic und ich haben noch einen 33 km nightride hingebracht
ankündigung je nach wetter hab ich vor die drei kaiserberge tour zu machen entweder am next we oder an ostern gibt halt ne tagestour mit so schätzungsweise 120 km und 2000 hm also wer lust hat aber wie gesagt das wetter muss passen
genauers können wir ja hier je nach feedback noch bequatschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kupferle (10. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> na alle spass gehabt am we
> vic und ich haben noch einen 33 km nightride hingebracht
> ...



Hört sich gut an...aber wohl eher Ostern-im ZDF hat der Wettermann heute früh gesagt, daß es die Woche einschl. We Sauwetter gibt 

Bin gestern von Lorch nach Gmünd ins Schießtal, hoch nach Lindach- da Richtung Pfersbach-Runter ins Haselbachtal-wieder Richtung Alfdorf hoch-am Schellinghof wieder ins Haselbachtal-dann den Hermann Löns Weg zum Kloster Lorch hoch und dann gemütlich heim...macht laut Polar 35 km und 500 hm...war echt ne schöne Tour, wobei ich meine Beinchen gutgespürt hab...bin halt immer noch zu klein für mein Gewicht 

Wäre aber super wenn es demnächst mal klappt!!


----------



## Essiggurke (10. März 2008)

wenn ich zeitlich keien probs hab bin ich natürlcih auch bei dem großen ritt dabei obwohl ich nicht weiß ob ich bei so langen touren mithalten kann!
aber wers net ausprobiert der wirds nie wissen!


----------



## träk_fjul (10. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> na alle spass gehabt am we
> vic und ich haben noch einen 33 km nightride hingebracht
> ...




-> ja, da wäre ich auch am start. wollten wir ja eh noch nachholen vom letzten jahr... also melde Dich doch mit ein bisschen vorlauf wann's losgehen soll. 120km und 2000hm klingt ziemlich gut - und das ohne mittagessen, wie immer?   hm. bis denn!

gruss


----------



## Kupferle (10. März 2008)

Fährt von Euch eigentlich auch jemand die Hügeltour Ende April mit?Ich werd mich auf der 95 km Runde versuchen....

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bautiger (10. März 2008)

hallo

@kupferle
hügeltour wo wann erzähl mal mehr


----------



## Kupferle (10. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @kupferle
> hügeltour wo wann erzähl mal mehr




Das ist die Plüderhäuser Hügeltour...schau mal unter www.huegeltour.de nach.Da wird alles erklärt...Ist ne RTF die man mit dem Renner oder MTB fahren kann...ist wirklich ne empfehlenswerte Tour..super Verpflegung unterwegs(wobei ich erst einmal gefahren bin!) und die komplette Strecke ist gut ausgeschildert 

Findet am 27.4.08 statt...
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bautiger (10. März 2008)

hallo

sieht nach ner sinnvollen trainingsergänzung aus werd mich für die 180 er anmelden


----------



## Mannenberger (10. März 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> @alex
> 
> hats was leckeres zum Mittag gegeben?



klaro 

War ne geile Tour. Hast Du's Rädle noch sauber heimgebracht?
Würd mich doch mal interessieren, wie weit es war, aber bei dem rauf und runter bring ich die Strecke wohl nicht mehr zusammen...  

Alex


----------



## Kupferle (11. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> sieht nach ner sinnvollen trainingsergänzung aus werd mich für die 180 er anmelden



Fährst Du mit dem Bike oder eher mt dem Renner?Ich werd mit nem Kollegen das Bike nehmen...


Gruß sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (11. März 2008)

hallo

mit dem bike natürlich


----------



## Essiggurke (11. März 2008)

wieviele mtb s sind da unterwegs? auf den bildern sind nur "komische" räder drauf!
vielleicht fahr ich die kleine runde mit wenn ich zeit hab (90km)


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (11. März 2008)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> klaro
> 
> War ne geile Tour. Hast Du's Rädle noch sauber heimgebracht?
> Würd mich doch mal interessieren, wie weit es war, aber bei dem rauf und runter bring ich die Strecke wohl nicht mehr zusammen...
> ...



Ja,Alex war echt super.Hab von Manne runter laufen lassen.Danach übers Täle gegen den Wind gekämpft 
Ich hab mit Google Earth nachgefahren komme auf 55km


----------



## Bautiger (11. März 2008)

hallo

@vic na wenn der kupferle und company du und ich mit dem bike antreten sind wir ja schon zu 4ert und halten die biker ehre hoch


----------



## Kupferle (12. März 2008)

Also letztes Jahr waren schon ein paar Leute mit dem Bike unterwegs, wobei die Mehrheit schon mit dem Renner unterwegs ist.Stört mich aber auch net wirklich-mir geht es ja ums genießen und nicht darum als erster an der Verpflegungsstation zu sein! 

Vorher steht ja aber noch die ein oder andere Trainingsrunde an, wo ich Euch hoffentlich mal persönlich kennen lern!! 

Und jetzt erst mal schaffen


----------



## Essiggurke (12. März 2008)

am samstag soll top wetter sein!
wolkig uind 20 C° da könnte man doch n türle machen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (13. März 2008)

hallo

klar da mache mer a türle würde gaildorf vorschlagen im hellen müsst mers ja finden  
meld mich morgen abend nochmal
die drei kaiserberge würd ich an ostern machen wer fährt mit


----------



## Essiggurke (14. März 2008)

wenn ich zeit hab und gesundheitlich nix im wege steht natürlcih ich!
aber erstmal samstag schauen! und dann langsam mal planen!


----------



## Kupferle (14. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> klar da mache mer a türle würde gaildorf vorschlagen im hellen müsst mers ja finden
> meld mich morgen abend nochmal
> die drei kaiserberge würd ich an ostern machen wer fährt mit



Wenns nicht am Samstag ist, bin ich einen Teil auf jeden Fall dabei!Ob es für 120km schon reicht muss ich schauen.Samstag zieht die Schwester meiner Freundin um, da wird es nichts mit dem biken....Wobei der Wetterbericht nichts gutes vorhersagt 

Hören uns vorher nochmal...

Wie lange soll die Tour morgen werden?Hätte am Nachmittag(ab 13.OO Uhr) Zeit..
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Essiggurke (14. März 2008)

nachmittag is toll
is ja auch shcon mindestens bis 18 00 uhr hell!


----------



## Mannenberger (14. März 2008)

Gestern ist endlich meine Lampe gekommen.. mal sehen wie das mit dem Helm funktioniert. Noch 'n paar gute Batterien gekauft, dann kann ich euch bei euren Nachtfahren begleiten.  

Samstag geht leider bei mir auch nicht (wer hat schon Samstags Zeit zum Biken ??  )

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (14. März 2008)

Wenns wieder milder ist,fahre ich auch bei Dunkelheit die Wälder ab,aber nicht alleine,ist zu gefährlich,wer weiss was hintern Baum einen erwartet   

Ich habe so ne schöne Sigma Mirage Beleuchtung 15+5Watt


----------



## Mannenberger (14. März 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> wer weiss was hintern Baum einen erwartet



Wer hat Angst vor'm schwarzen Mann  ...... wir nicht  

TL257  LED Stirnlampe von Mellert 
Mellert  TL257

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (14. März 2008)

Ob deine Lanmpe genug hell ist


----------



## Bautiger (14. März 2008)

hallo

13.00 uhr morgen hört sich gut an
@kupferle treffpunkt welzheim  
@vic und all wie schauts für morgen


----------



## Mannenberger (14. März 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> Ob deine Lanmpe genug hell ist



MuÃ ich noch testen.... jedenfalls wenn alle 5 LED's an sind ist es ganz ordentlich. Die Lampe hat 3 Stufen: 2 oder 3 oder alle 5.
Jedenfalls hab ich keine 50â¬ gezahlt, wie dort auf der Seite   

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Essiggurke (15. März 2008)

heute ging es wieder etwas länger - und wenn ich morgen aus den federn komm dann radel ich mit . so ca 13 oder 14 uhr oder was wollt ihr machen?
ich schau gegen später malwieder rein!
gut nacht!


----------



## Bautiger (15. März 2008)

hallo

13,30 uhr wellingtonien  
dann gaildorf


----------



## träk_fjul (15. März 2008)

moinsen!


was geht'n morgen hier so ab? heute kann ich leider nicht biken. 
bisschen was flotteres? soll zwar schiffen, aber nass ists sowieso von unten...


----------



## Bautiger (15. März 2008)

hallo

für morgen ist noch nix geplant ich fahr auf jeden fall 
streckenvorschläge bitte


----------



## träk_fjul (15. März 2008)

hi,

ok. meld mich im laufe des tages bzw. morgen früh nochma. würde so gegen 14h losfahren. ist das ok? bin morgens brunchen.


----------



## Bautiger (15. März 2008)

hallo

@träk passt scho


----------



## Kupferle (15. März 2008)

Mahlzeit...war den ganzen Morgen für meine Schwiegermutter unterwegs...bin ich jetzt zu spät??Hab eben noch ne Kleinigkeit gegessen und würde bis um zwei losfahren...falls noch jemand da ist!!

Werde Richtung Kaiserberge fahren...da war ich mit dem bike noch nicht!!und wenn wir Ostern da rumfahren wollen, muß ich ja wissen auf was ich mich einlaß!!


----------



## Bautiger (15. März 2008)

hallo

ja bin noch da @kupferle wo fährst du genau ?
würd mich anschliessen


----------



## Kupferle (15. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ja bin noch da @kupferle wo fährst du genau ?
> würd mich anschliessen




Weiß noch nicht..aber da wird sich bestimmt was finden!Kennst Du Dich da aus?Wenn du Lust hast können wir uns ja treffen...nur wo und wann?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (15. März 2008)

hallo

von wo ab fährst du bzw.wohin


----------



## Kupferle (15. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> von wo ab fährst du bzw.wohin



Von Lorch über Gmünd auf den Staufen und Umgebung...werd um Zwei losfahren...


----------



## Bautiger (15. März 2008)

hallo

ich düs jetzt los alfdorf lorch treffpunkit lorch kloster so um 14.15 UHR


----------



## Kupferle (15. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich düs jetzt los alfdorf lorch treffpunkit lorch kloster so um 14.15 UHR



Alles klar...bin dann am Kloster...
Gruß Sascha

PS:Wenn noch jemand anderst lust hat, kann er ja zum Kloster kommen..hoff ihr kennt das..


----------



## Bautiger (15. März 2008)

hallo

so wie siehts morgen aus wer fährt wann wie und wohin


----------



## Mannenberger (15. März 2008)

.... wüsst ich auch gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (15. März 2008)

hallo

@alex was heisst des den jetzt


----------



## Mannenberger (15. März 2008)

des heisst daß ich auch kein Plan hab... Morgen solls ja wettermäßig nicht so toll sein.
Hätte Bock mal wieder eine Runde im Murrhardter Wald zu drehen. Ist halt für den Rest etwas umständlich..


----------



## Bautiger (15. März 2008)

hallo

murrhardt hört sich gut an wann willst du los
viel rest gibts ja noch nich


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. März 2008)

Ich wart erstma das morgige Wetter ab.wenn ich keinen Scheibenwischer brauch,fahr ich ne Tour,die nicht zu Schlammig sein wird.


----------



## Mannenberger (15. März 2008)

Hmm.. wen Du mitfährst könnten wir uns am Kaisersbacher Kreisel treffen und dann über den Ebnisee zum Felsendings fahren. Der "Downhill" am Ebnisee ist was für Feinschmecker (gell Peter)   

Ich könnt so am 9.30 Uhr oben sein, oder später?

ALEX

huch, wo kommt denn jetzt der Peter her...


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. März 2008)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Hmm.. wen Du mitfÃ¤hrst kÃ¶nnten wir uns am Kaisersbacher Kreisel treffen und dann Ã¼ber den Ebnisee zum Felsendings fahren. Der "Downhill" am Ebnisee ist was fÃ¼r Feinschmecker (gell Peter)
> 
> Ich kÃ¶nnt so am 9.30 Uhr oben sein, oder spÃ¤ter?
> 
> ...




 Feinschmecker  und geÃ¼bte SchlammschlÃ¤chter

.........ich komme jetzt von der SchlachthofgaststÃ¤tte her,da gabs Tagesangebot:2Wiener Schnizel mit GetrÃ¤nk und Salat zu 10â¬


----------



## Bautiger (15. März 2008)

hallo

also 9.30 am kaisersbacher kreisel den downhill bin mit vic am sonntag beim nightride hochgeschoben sieht genial aus bin gespannt gibt bestimmt ne riesen sauerei


----------



## Mannenberger (15. März 2008)

aber wer wird denn den Schlamm schlachten? der arme..

War doch lustig, oder?

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. März 2008)

Lustich aufjedenfall


----------



## Mannenberger (15. März 2008)

also bei uns war der Downhill noch einigermaßen befahrbar aber ihr habt jetzt bestimmt alles zertrampelt  

Also dann bis morgen, mal sehen wie das Wetter wird.

Wenn es Katzen hagelt telefonieren wir halt kurz 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (15. März 2008)

hallo

schlammschlachter also gut geil is sowieso
so macher mers


----------



## träk_fjul (15. März 2008)

so, morgen wird bei mir bisschen eng. hab nachmittags bzw. früh abends was vor. sorry!
aber wie siehts mit ostern denn aus? ich wäre in jedem fall dabei. drei kaiser-berge-tour? georg-fahrbach-weg komplett (sehr geil, ab stgt, ca. 110km, 2000hm)? limes-weg? was anderes?  mir egal. welcher tag denn?
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (15. März 2008)

hallo

@träk haben ja 4 tage zur auswahl gfw würd mich sehr interessieren
aber wir können ja an einem tag den gfw fahren und am nächsten die 3 kaiserberge
aber wir schreiben am do abend mehr dazu


----------



## träk_fjul (15. März 2008)

@bautiger: hört sich doch prima an. schlechter als in den kommenden tagen kann das wetter auch nicht mehr werden. passt. 

bis denn!


----------



## Essiggurke (16. März 2008)

morgen früh bin ich net dabei - aber wer mittags fahren will bitte melden!

wollte heute um den aichstruder stausee rum - konnte fast net treppeln weil er so voll war - mit gummistiefel kommt man aber viellleicht rum ...
(nur als tipp für morgen um danach des fahrrad zu putzen  )


----------



## Kupferle (17. März 2008)

Hallo Bautiger...
fand die Tour Samstag echt gut...wiederholenswert!! 

Hier der Link zum Westweg: http://www.westweg.de/pdf/westweg_karte.pdf


Könnte man sich  für den Sommer überlegen....

Werd die Tage wieder reinschauen um das Wochenende zu planen...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bautiger (17. März 2008)

hallo

@kupferle ja da is was dran hier wie versprochen der link fürs sulzbach mtb
http://www.ffw-sulzbach-murr.de/iframe/adetail/MTB/MTB1.htm
@alex arschgeiler ritt gestern singletrials pur 45 km mit 1200 hm habs gut gespürt in den beinen


----------



## Mannenberger (18. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @kupferle ja da is was dran hier wie versprochen der link fürs sulzbach mtb
> http://www.ffw-sulzbach-murr.de/iframe/adetail/MTB/MTB1.htm
> @alex arschgeiler ritt gestern singletrials pur 45 km mit 1200 hm habs gut gespürt in den beinen



@kupferle
Da ich der Webmaster der o.g. Internetseite bin werde ich alle Fragen und Aktuelles dazu in diesem IBC-Beitrag beantworten. TERMINÄNDERUNG BEACHTEN!

@uwe
so viele Höhenmeter? Wo haben wir den die gemacht? war doch fast alles eben auf den Trails  

ALEX


----------



## Kupferle (19. März 2008)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> @kupferle
> Da ich der Webmaster der o.g. Internetseite bin werde ich alle Fragen und Aktuelles dazu in diesem IBC-Beitrag beantworten. TERMINÄNDERUNG BEACHTEN!
> 
> @uwe
> ...



Hab gesetrn mit meinem Kommandanten gesprochen.Ich soll bei uns mal eine Umfrage starten, wer Lust und Zeit hat und dann kommt die FFW Lorch evtl freiwillig zu diesem Spaß 

Wenn die Jungs keine Lust haben, werd ich alleine kommen-versprochen!! 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (19. März 2008)

so isch's recht  
wir haben auch nette  und  außerdem  

ALEX


----------



## Kupferle (20. März 2008)

Guten Morgen...
wißt Ihr schon wie es an Ostern mit dem biken ist?Das Wetter soll ja nicht ganz so gut werden 

Würde aber trotzdem gern fahren, allerdings nicht ganz so lang...Pack halt nochmal die Winterhose aus... 

Schau heut Abend nochmal rein...muß nur bis 13.00 Uhr arbeiten 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bautiger (21. März 2008)

hallo

heut wirds bei mir später mit dem biken so ab 14-15 uhr mal sehen wohin


----------



## träk_fjul (21. März 2008)

moinsen!

mit ner längeren tour wirds heute ja wohl nix bei diesen sommerlichen verhältnissen...

morgen solls ja im gegensatz zu heute zumindest z.t. trocken bleiben. was geht da bei euch? ich würde nachmittags 3-4h fahren wollen.
wie siehts aus?
treffpunkt in welzheim?


----------



## Essiggurke (21. März 2008)

morgen nachmittag hört sich gut an - und treffpunkt welze auch!
sag halt wo und wann genau!


----------



## Bautiger (21. März 2008)

hallo

war grad auf wetter.de siehtgut  aus morgen werd wenn sichs wetter nich mehr ändert die kaiserberge in angriff nehmen
abfahrt so zw 9 und 10 uhr ab welze bikt jemand mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (21. März 2008)

hoi,

wie lange dauert die tour ca.? ist ja 1. arschkalt und 2. immer wieder nass von oben. für ne bier-einkehr und pausieren find ichs a bisserl zu frisch. 
also erzähl doch mal.
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (21. März 2008)

hallo

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10738&id2=10738&ort=Welzheim&near=&tag=1
also kalt is mir beim biken eigentlich nie  
also mit 5 bis 6 stunden müssen wir schon rechnen je nach streckenwahl
einkehren is gar nich mein ding das bier lieber hinterher


----------



## Essiggurke (21. März 2008)

hi
muss morgen leider komplett passen.
hab gerade ne tour gemacht und bin als schneemann wieder heimgekommen. die kälte ist ok aber wenn man nach den ersten 20 min 
seine füße nichtmehr spürt weil sie im eiswasser schwimmen ist es keie schöne angelegenheit! 
aber nur bei schöpnem wetter fahren ist ja was für rennradfahre! 
wünsche euch morgen viel spaß!


----------



## Bautiger (21. März 2008)

hallo

@vic es gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung  
und in dem schneetreiben das wir hier hatten zu fahren da bleibt der schneemann nich aus wasserdichte schuhe besorgen


----------



## Essiggurke (21. März 2008)

aber danach fühlt man sich einfach wieder gut!
tut gut! ist gut!


----------



## Bautiger (22. März 2008)

hallo

da hast du 100% recht vic  
die drei kaiserberge sind wieder bezwungen hatte recht mit dem wetter bis lorch schneefall dann sonnenschein erst ab pfahlbronn wieder schnee
90 km mit 2000 hm in 5 std bin zufrieden der stuifen war zäh   total versulzter harschschnee den ganzen aufstieg.temperaturen so zwischen +2 und +5 grad
hat laune gemacht.
wie siehts denn morgen aus   fährt jemand


----------



## Essiggurke (22. März 2008)

bei mir sihets mau aus!
hab hinten öl verloren - und nur mit vorderbremse kann man solche wege net bestreiten!
aber am dienstag rockts dann wieder!


----------



## Bautiger (23. März 2008)

hallo

@peter wie ist das wetter im tal ?


----------



## Kupferle (23. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @peter wie ist das wetter im tal ?



Mahlzeit...
wie siehts denn morgen aus?Werde gegen 13.00 Uhr fahren gehen...ne kleine Runde..und nur wenns net regnet!!??

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bautiger (23. März 2008)

hallo

@all

frohe ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (23. März 2008)

hallo

mahlzeit

13.00 uhr hört sich gut an von wo ab und wohin oder kommsch nach welze ruff kann dir a bisserl die gegend zeigen


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @peter wie ist das wetter im tal ?



feucht,wenig Schnee.

Bin Nachmittags gefahren.Haubersbronn-Gaistein-Waldhausen-Elisabethenberg-Plüd




Nach der Tour


----------



## Bautiger (23. März 2008)

hallo

hätsch ja au was schwätze könne wär i mitgfahre  
hab heut nur kleine runde um welze gedreht mim hardtail


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. März 2008)

Schade,war kurzschlusshandlung von mir


----------



## Bautiger (23. März 2008)

hallo

egal wie siehts morgen auch ne ksh vor 
wenn ja gib bescheid


----------



## Mannenberger (23. März 2008)

Hallöle,
ja.. frohe Ostern auch von mir... Bei mir läft grad das volle Osterprogramm ab (Besuche, fressen, Kaffeesaufen) 
Vielleicht kann ich mich morgen Vormittag kurz ausklinken und eine Runde drehen. Versprechen kann ich nix.
Im Zweifelsfall schau ich morgen kurzfristig ob und wo jemand fährt  
Hach ja, so ischs halt  

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (23. März 2008)

hallo

@alex besuche fressen na hoffentlich schmecken die auch
wir schauen morgen früh mal weiter


----------



## Mannenberger (23. März 2008)

deswegen auch die Kommas dazwischen, sonst wirds ekelig...  
Würd's auch Nachmittags gehen? So wie es aussieht passt das besser   

Alex


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. März 2008)

vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (23. März 2008)

Mal was anderes, habt Ihr schon vom geplanten Landschaftspark Limes gehört? http://www.rems-murr-info.com/limes-landschaftspark-im-rems-murr-kreis.html
Falls das je etwas wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß es hier mal wieder auf unsere Kosten geht.  
Warten wir's ab...

Alex


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. März 2008)

nee,hör ich zum ersten mal.was soll das den sein?Steckt da wieder ein Wirtschaftliches denken beim Fuchs?
 

kommt da,dann die MTB-Maut? (alle 5Km Mautstellen von Tolkollekt oder wie die Pleitegeierfirma heisst)

oder wir haben von diesem Limespark vollen Nutzen,schöne angelegte(selbstgemachte) Trails Kilometerlang,alles legal.


----------



## Bautiger (24. März 2008)

hallo

@alex würd auch nachmittag gehen  
@kupferle wie siehts bei dir ?
landschaftspark limes  hamer doch schon die leut müssten bloss mal die augen aufmachen


----------



## Mannenberger (24. März 2008)

boa, was für ein geiler Morgen...
Ich geh jetzt mal Frühstücken und schau nachher nochmal rein.
Vielleicht ist ja bis in 15 min. jemand online

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (24. März 2008)

hallo

jop passt sonnenschein weisse dächer was will man mehr
natürlich biken wann gehts los


----------



## Mannenberger (24. März 2008)

aber schnatterkalte 3 °C  zum Glück inzwischen +

Hmmm, wo und wie?

Treffen wir uns in Klaffenbach, an der Wirtschaft, dann brauchts jeder blos runterrollen lassen, geht wohl am schnellsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (24. März 2008)

hallo

wie ? mit dem bike natürlich   wo ? pfahlbronn limesweg lorch
oder bei dir ? und dann ?


ok ok ok wann


----------



## Mannenberger (24. März 2008)

ich hüpf grad in die Klamotten, brauch aber noch kurz bis ich fahrbereit bin.
Würde vorschlagen so in 15 Min. unten.
Aber kein Streß, ich weiß nicht obs glatt ist. Bzw. ich fahr ein Stück durch den Wald, da dürfte Schnee liegen...


----------



## Bautiger (24. März 2008)

hallo

dann hüpf ich auch mal würd sagen so in 30 min bis einer halben stunde unten


----------



## Mannenberger (24. März 2008)

supi


----------



## Bautiger (24. März 2008)

hallo

so zurück von einer kleinen aber käftezehrenden tiefschneetour  
@kupferle schon weg oder noch da ,s wetter würd ja passen


----------



## Kupferle (24. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @alex würd auch nachmittag gehen
> @kupferle wie siehts bei dir ?
> landschaftspark limes  hamer doch schon die leut müssten bloss mal die augen aufmachen



Bin wohl wieder zu spät hier drin!! 

Werde um halb drei Richtung Hohenstaufen aufbrechen..durchs Beutental und dann mal schauen wo ich da oben rumgondel 

Versuch ne Strecke zu finden wo ich nicht absteigen muß 

Fährt sonst noch jemand um diese Zeit?

Gruß Sascha

PS: @Bautiger: hat sich wohl grad überschnitten!!


----------



## Bautiger (24. März 2008)

hallo

würd gern nochmal fahren heut aber nich die richtung
fahr doch mal auf den rechberg


----------



## Kupferle (24. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> würd gern nochmal fahren heut aber nich die richtung
> fahr doch mal auf den rechberg



Wäre auch ne Idee...willst Du generell heut net in die Richtung oder passt der Staufen net in deine Planung?

Ich ess jetzt noch ne Kleinigkeit(lecker Lachs ) und dann schau ich nochmal rein...
Gruß


----------



## Bautiger (24. März 2008)

hallo

generell die richtung aber fahr ruhig werd mich auf die couch schmeissen
fröhliches bergtraining


----------



## Mannenberger (24. März 2008)

Der Kirchweg an den Ebnisee war traumhaft. Naja zum Schluß war's recht tief und ich hab ausgesehen wie ein Schneemann. Hättest mal die Gesichter der Um-den-Ebnisee-Wanderer sehen sollen (wo kommt den der her?)   

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (24. März 2008)

hallo

tja einen schneemann auf nem bike im frühling der aus dem wald kommt wer würd da nich komisch gucken   
die waldautobahn war gut eingeschneit


----------



## Bautiger (24. März 2008)

hallo

so fotos von der 3 kaiserbergetour sind online sind leider nur handy bilder hatte die kamera vergessen  
@kupferle hast du den berg bezwungen


----------



## Kupferle (27. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> so fotos von der 3 kaiserbergetour sind online sind leider nur handy bilder hatte die kamera vergessen
> @kupferle hast du den berg bezwungen



Guten Morgen...
war gestern unterwegs und konnte net antworten..bin nur bei uns in und um Lorch geradlet..haben noch Besuch bekommen!

Am Wochenende soll ja das Wetter gut werden-wie sieht es da bei Euch aus?Möchte wenn alles gut läuft einen kleinen Radblock von Fr-So machen.Praktisch das Osterwochenende ne Woche später 

Schau heut Abend nochmal rein...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Kupferle (28. März 2008)

Mahlzeit...

da ich um eins Feierabend mache, werde ich mich um zwei aufs Rad schwingen und Richtung Ebnisee fahren...  

Fährt sonst noch jemand heut Mittag?

Schau ansonsten heut Abend nochmal rein wegen Samstag/Sonntag

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bautiger (28. März 2008)

hallo

bin am we anderweitig beschäftigt sonntag abend rockt wieder ein nightride wer bock hat so ab 18-18.30 ab welze


----------



## träk_fjul (29. März 2008)

moinsen!

wie siehts denn am *sonntag nachmittag* aus? würde gern mal wieder ne runde biken...könnten uns in schorndorf oder welzheim treffen.
wetter soll ja soweit ok sein (u.u. wärmerer regen... )

also?


----------



## Bautiger (30. März 2008)

hallo

so zurück vom nightride
vorab planung für nächsten samstag : gfw ab uhlbach mal schauen wie weit ich komm mit der s-bahn nach uhlbach start so ab 9.00 uhr in uhlbach wer bock hat mitfahren
ist eigentlich jemand am we gefahren wetter war ja traumhaft


----------



## Kupferle (31. März 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> so zurück vom nightride
> vorab planung für nächsten samstag : gfw ab uhlbach mal schauen wie weit ich komm mit der s-bahn nach uhlbach start so ab 9.00 uhr in uhlbach wer bock hat mitfahren
> ist eigentlich jemand am we gefahren wetter war ja traumhaft



Guten Morgen...
war gestern auf dem Staufen und wollte noch rüber zum Rechberg-da kam mir eine Menschenmasse entgegegn, daß ich den Rechberg wieder gestrichen hab.War dann die fast selbe Runde die wir gefahren sind.Diesmal mußte ich auch weniger absteigen!! 

Wegen We weiß ich noch nicht, da bei uns Kreisputzete ist und ich evtl arbeiten muß.Stellt sich die Tage raus.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Mannenberger (31. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab am So. die warme Luft für eine kurze Jogging-Runde genutzt.
Herrlich... vor allem der Muskelkater  

Mal sehen was am WE geht?!

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (31. März 2008)

Ich hab den Radweg nach Schw.Gmünd mit meiner Madam genutzt Immerhin 50km


----------



## Bautiger (31. März 2008)

hallo

@peter in dem fall ist die erde dann doch flach  
joggen so richtig gut für die knie


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (31. März 2008)

@uwe

Berge kann jeder fahren  

Joggen find ich für mich eher langweilig,da fahr ich lieber MTB nach Schw.Gmünd flach


----------



## Mannenberger (31. März 2008)

soll ich lieber durch die Gegend stöckeln. oder was?
nee nee.. :kotz: 
Mit dem Knie gehts eigentlich ganz gut (momentan) 
Jedenfalls werden beim Laufen Muskeln angesprochen, die beim Biken wohl nicht so gebraucht werden. Jedenfalls fühlt es sich so an.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (31. März 2008)

hallo

das is richtig joggen beansprucht ganz andere muskelregionen
für mich als miniskus geschädigter aber absolut tabu da reicht mir das gelaufe auf der baustelle


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (1. April 2008)

Joggen :kotz: 

Biken 


Deshalb bin ich kurzfriestig nach der Arbeit um 16.30 Uhr durch den Wald nach Breitenfürst-Gaistein-Neunränkles-Plüd(31km) Morgen schneits wieder.
Es war goil.
Sorry Uwe,wieder nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (1. April 2008)

hallo

16.30 fa wenn ich auch mal nen halbtags job hab komm ich mit peter


----------



## Essiggurke (1. April 2008)

heute wieder den lehrpfad beim eisenbach mit der furt gefahren!
und danach durch den teilweiße überfluteten eisnebach - war bis zum sattel im wasser aber war geil und des bike sauber!
und es ist ja auch warm!
wer hat morgen abend vielleicht lust aufn nightride?
muss schauen wann ich vom schaffen zurück bin, aber interesse is da!


----------



## Bautiger (3. April 2008)

hallo

also samstag 8.18 uhr abfahrt schorndorf mit der s-bahn nach uhlbach und dann gfw wetter is mir egal wer mitwill


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (4. April 2008)

Uhlbach? wat is dat?


----------



## Kupferle (8. April 2008)

Guten Morgen...
wie war Eure Tour am Samstag?War ja ziemlich naß...ich bin jetzt seit Sonntag letzter Woche nimmer geradelt und werd das heute Mittag ändern..allerdings werd ich ganz flach das Remstal runter und rauf rollen...ich mach um 12.00 Uhr Feierabend und werd spätestens um 14.00 Uhr auf dem Bike sitzen.Wenn noch jemand Lust und Zeit hat kann er gerne mitkommen.  ICH WILL ENDLICH FRÜHLING HABEN!!!!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bautiger (8. April 2008)

hallo

war geil am samstag geregnet hats nur zur grabkapelle hoch danach erst wieder kurz vor mannenberg dann allerdings bis welze durch bin erst um 13,30 in stuttgart gewesen waren dann aber alles in allem auch 115 km und 2800 hm der gfw rockt  
übers wetter sollte man sich nicht ärgern denn es gibt nur schlechte kleidung
die nächste tour startet dann ab mannenberg den rest des gfw am übernächsten we


----------



## Kupferle (11. April 2008)

Das mit der Kleidung ist wohl wahr..zähl mich aber eher zu den lieber trocken Fahrern 

Wie siehts dieses We aus?Sonntag soll trocken bleiben und Samstag nur wenig Regen 

Hab jetzt deutlich weniger km wie geplant..bin mal gespannt was für eine Plagerei die Hügeltour wird... 

und jetzt erst mal schaffen


----------



## Bautiger (13. April 2008)

hallo

nightride heut wieder ab 18,30 in welze am ostkastell  
wer lust hat   mit biken


----------



## Mannenberger (13. April 2008)

Servus,

hab heute unsere Murrhardter-Wald-Tour wiederholt. 
Naja, war ziemlich grenzwertig... 
Und jetzt fängt DTM an. Was für ein geiler Sonntag.  

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (13. April 2008)

Ganz alleine? 

Guten morgen Alex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (13. April 2008)

hallo

so war ein kurzer ride das rechte klickpedal hat gefressen und hat sich ständig rausgedreht sah bestimmt lustig aus wie ich einfüssig nach hause bin ersma rechnung raussuchen ob noch garantie drauf is 

@alex kann ich mir vorstellen nachdem so geschüttet hat


----------



## Mannenberger (13. April 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> Ganz alleine?
> Guten morgen Alex.



Wärst Du denn raufgefahren?  
Außerdem war ich schon zeitig wieder zuhause (diesmal ohne Irrfahrten quer durch den Wald). Beim nächsten mal fahren wir wieder zusammen...  

Alex


----------



## Kupferle (14. April 2008)

Guten Morgen...
ich war gestern am Ebnisee...hat mit dem Wetter super hingehauen...Hab unterwegs allerdings nur einen Biker gesehen(dafür viele motorisierte).
Mal schauen wie das Wetter die Tage wird...

@Mannenberger: 
Wie hoch ist denn die Startgebühr bei Eurem MTB-Tag?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Mannenberger (14. April 2008)

Kupferle schrieb:


> Guten Morgen...
> ich war gestern am Ebnisee...hat mit dem Wetter super hingehauen...Hab unterwegs allerdings nur einen Biker gesehen(dafür viele motorisierte).
> Mal schauen wie das Wetter die Tage wird...
> 
> ...



guckst Du http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4672755&postcount=33


----------



## Bautiger (18. April 2008)

hallo

so wie siehts denn morgen aus bei euch ich start so um die mittagszeit den rest des gfw abdüsen 
und am sonntag sowieso


----------



## träk_fjul (18. April 2008)

guten abend,

ich kann morgen nachmittag. du willst doch ab mannenberg fahren, oder. da könnte ich um 14h sein (am parkplatz unterhalb der haube). wenns nicht zu arg pisst. 
früher gehts leider nicht. aber da kommen wir trotzdem über die schönsten abschnitte und können ja z.b. auf dem limes-weg (z.t.) zurück. guck ich mir mal an.
wie siehts aus? ich poste morgen früh noch mal wie's aussieht.

gruss


----------



## Bautiger (18. April 2008)

hallo

is gebongt 14.00 uhr manneberg


----------



## träk_fjul (19. April 2008)

moin uwe,


ich gucke hier grad mal ausm fenster und es ist mir definitiv zu nass für nen entspannten ride. denke ich droppe besser gleich aufs sofa... 

falls Du fährst (wetter ist Dir ja ziemlich egal, oder?): viel spass! können die tour aber gerne demnächst auch mal zusammen fahren wenn's zumindest von oben trocken ist.

gruss


----------



## Kupferle (19. April 2008)

Mahlzeit...
hier kommt grad langsam die Sonne raus, so daß ich noch nen gemütlichen Spaziergang mit meinen Hunden mach.
Wie sieht es morgen aus?Will morgen ein wenig länger fahren-um mal zu sehen wie lange ich auf dem Bike sitzen kann.Dachte  ich fahr Richtung Kaltes Feld und Furtles Pass.Mal sehen was die Karte sagt.. 

Hat noch jemand Lust?Fahr gegen zehn nach dem Boxkampf los...Schau da nochmal rein..Schönen Abend noch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (19. April 2008)

hallo

so nach nochmaligem betrachten des gfw bin heut zum schluss gekommen das das wohl bei dem wetter keinen sinn macht bin dann denn limes wanderweg gefahren war sehr sehr grenzwertig  macht aber bei trockenem wetter sicher einen riesen spass
@kupferle sag mal an was das für ne tour ist was du da vorhast   
wer fährt denn sonst noch ?


----------



## Mannenberger (19. April 2008)

Hallöle,

also ich hätte morgen Vormittag auch Zeit für ne Runde...  

Kaltes Feld ? Boxkampf??  --> Bahnhof! Koffer klauen!  

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (19. April 2008)

hallo

koffer klauen   ich hab doch keinen gepäckträger  
vielleicht antwortet kupferle ja noch vor morgen
@alex was würd dir denn so vorschweben


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (19. April 2008)

hallo zamn.Bin au no da  
Gestern bin ich mal zum Hohenstaufen hin und natürlich zurück.Falls es jemand interessiert 
Morgen weiss ich noch nicht was abgeht.Das zeigt sich.


----------



## Mannenberger (19. April 2008)

Hallo Peter,

latürnich intressiert uns das    

Lasst uns doch einfach irgendwo treffen und der Rest ergibt sich.
Vorschlag: Döner-Ecke Haubersbronn 10.00 Uhr
was sagt Ihr?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (19. April 2008)

hallo

is gebongt 10 uhr in haubersbronn werde da sein
@peter nur hin oder auch hoch auf den staufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (19. April 2008)




----------



## Bautiger (19. April 2008)

hallo

@kupferle weisch bscheid um 10e in haubersbronn


----------



## Kupferle (20. April 2008)

Guten Morgen...bin wohl zu spät dran 

Ich fahr dann jetzt Richtung Kaltes Feld.Hab grad entdeckt, daß die Strecke die ich fahren will, Teil des Alb-xing ist.Bin echt gespannt wo ich lang fahr.
Werd mich später nochml melden und beschreiben wo ich lang bin..

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (20. April 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> is gebongt 10 uhr in haubersbronn werde da sein
> @peter nur hin oder auch hoch auf den staufen



natürlich ganz rauf ,hab 1,5 h von Schorndorf gebraucht ohne Pause


bin vorher aufgestanden,also den Treff in Haubersbronn verpasst.


----------



## Mannenberger (20. April 2008)

Hallo Peter,
10:19 Uhr sind wir grad Richtung Hohenstein rauf getreppelt.
Wir haben die Bergels-Tour gemacht und sind in Necklinsberg wieder runter.
Dann über Rudersberg -> Kallenberg bis zu mir und ers ma ein kühles Radler gezischt  
Uwe ist dann weiter auf'm GFW... mal sehen was er schreibt.

Geile Tour bei geilem Wetter  

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (20. April 2008)

hallo

bin den gfw nur bis sechselberg gefahren der treibstoff ging aus bin dann nach rotenmad kesselgrotte ebnisee kaisersbach kirchweg runter nach ebni rauf schmalenberg geldmachers klinge runter laufenmühle nach langenberg hoch und dann nach welze  uff  
@alex geniale tour


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (20. April 2008)

nicht schlecht.Bin auch gefahren,allerdings alleine mit meinem Rad 
Bin auch Haubersbronn hoch richtung Holzlagerplatz/Forstschule,dann irgendwie durch den Wald runter nach Plüd,anschliessend an der Skihütte des Alenvereins den Wildschweinweg 19% Steigung bis Adelberg mit vollem Dampf hoch und den Trail am Waldrand richtung SOS und runter nach Schorndorf.Am spätnachmittag gemütliche Tour mit Frau.


----------



## Kupferle (21. April 2008)

Guten morgen..
da ich ja gestern zu spät war, hier nun meine Tour Richtung Kaltes Feld:

Lorch-Gmünd-Waldstetten-Weiler in den Bergen-Richtung Ölmühle,Falkenberg/-höhle-Richtung Himmelreich(Waldheim)-Bargauer Horn-Kinzighöfe-Bartholomä-Richtung Rosenstein-Rosenstein-Heubach-Bettringen-Gmünd- Lorch

Am Rosenstein war ein Hammertrail, den ich leider zu spät entdeckt hab und nimmer rüberfahren konnte-ob das die Bike the Rock Strecke war?

Die Alb x-ing Strecke ist super ausgeschildert und man kann von Aalen bis Tuttlingen fahren-sehr empfehlenswert! 

@Bautiger: Wie sieht es jetzt nächstes WE aus bezüglich Hügeltour?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bautiger (22. April 2008)

hallo

@kupferle  hört sich gut an die strecke
in der jetzigen ausgabe der moutainbike zeitschrift ist ein artikel drüber drin
der trail in heubach geht hinterm funkturm runter das ist dann die rennstrecke bin letztes jahr mitgefahren
an der hügeltour werd ich wohl nicht teilnehmen da mein junior da ist


----------



## B.Z. (22. April 2008)

Kupferle schrieb:


> @Bautiger: Wie sieht es jetzt nächstes WE aus bezüglich Hügeltour?
> 
> Gruß Sascha



Fährst Du mit?

ich bin beim biks´n boards Team angemeldet. Wollte eigentlich Tour A fahren, aber seit Ostern bin ich wegen schlechtem Wetter und wenig Zeit kaum zum Trainieren gekommen, so daß ich die Anmeldung von A auf B geändert habe.

LG

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kupferle (23. April 2008)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Fährst Du mit?
> 
> ich bin beim biks´n boards Team angemeldet. Wollte eigentlich Tour A fahren, aber seit Ostern bin ich wegen schlechtem Wetter und wenig Zeit kaum zum Trainieren gekommen, so daß ich die Anmeldung von A auf B geändert habe.
> 
> ...



So jetzt hallo...ja ich fahr auf jeden Fall mit-außer es regnet in Strömen.Ich wollte eigentlich die C-Runde mit dem Bike machen und schauen die anständig zu fahren.Jetzt hat mich eine Fahrerin aus dem Fit und Fun überredet die 140km mit dem RR zu probieren.Das hab ich heut vom Kundendienst geholt und werd morgen erst mal ne Runde testen.Ich starte dann auch fürs Fit und Fun, wenn hier niemand sonst fährt.Wo wohnst Du in Lorch?Ich am Kellerberg.
Evtl haben wir uns ja schon gesehen!
Gruß Sascha


----------



## B.Z. (23. April 2008)

Kupferle schrieb:


> Ich starte dann auch fürs Fit und Fun, wenn hier niemand sonst fährt.Wo wohnst Du in Lorch?Ich am Kellerberg.
> Evtl haben wir uns ja schon gesehen!
> Gruß Sascha



Habe heute mit Dietmar W. telefoniert. Er startet auch für fit & fun, allerdings will er die große Runde fahren.

Bis Februar habe ich in Waldhausen gewohnt. Seither aus Beziehungsgründen in Urbach...


----------



## Mannenberger (26. April 2008)

Hallo Leutla,

ich wolllt ich für morgen und den nächsten Sonntag abmelden, bin jeweils bei Geburtstagen.. Eventunnel Nachmittags... mal sehen  

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (1. Mai 2008)

hallo

so morgen gehts per auto nach aalen und dann mal die erste tour vom alp cross testen 

fährt jemand mit ? kann per auto 2 bikes transportieren


----------



## Bautiger (2. Mai 2008)

hallo

so nun gehts los


----------



## Kupferle (2. Mai 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> so nun gehts los




Viel Spaß!!!
Ich sitz im Büro und muß bis 13,00 Uhr arbeiten


----------



## Mannenberger (2. Mai 2008)

dito


----------



## Bautiger (2. Mai 2008)

hallo

alp cross eher fürs rennrad des geht ja an allem vorbei da sind ja die bin radlen touren heavy metal dagegen.
aber eins nach dem anderen wetter hat ja gepasst war um 8,30 in aalen am bahnhof auch gleich die ausschilderung gefunden nur nachdem anstieg an den limes thermen kein schild mehr da egal den hw 1 richtung rosenstein heubach genommen und was soll ich sagen geile trails rauf wie runter irgendwann traf ich dann wieder auf die alp xing strecke verläuft manchmal auf dem hw 1 aber nur da wos keine trails gibt  
und bei heubach dann der hammer obwohl der downhill runter nach heubach legal ist (gut evtl zu schwierig) aber die aufwärts rennstrecke abwärts fahren das wär allemal drin aber ne die alp x will die strasse runter  nicht mit mir gut dann unten dann gehts per asphalt richtung bargau dann fehlt wieder die beschilderung da wars dann genug denn da gibts geile trails 2 mal bargau runter und wieder hochins himmelreich dann über den jakobusweg zum bargauer horn dann richtung heubach den teufelsklingen trail runter  in heubach die rennstrecke hoch zum rosenstein und dann wieder hw 1 richtung aalen dort hoch zum aalbäumle 
und dann den blauen dreiecks trail runter nach aalen
insgesamt 100 km mit 3000 hm   
alp cross kanste vergessen ist wie gesagt was fürs rennrad 
das geld hätte man sich sparen können 

wie siehts denn morgen aus werds dann wohl etwas lockerer angehen lassen aber auf jeden was trailastiges so gegen nachmittag


----------



## Mannenberger (2. Mai 2008)

mir wird schwindelig... schon mal was von Punkt und Komma gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (2. Mai 2008)

hallo

. .
 ,
 -

fertig ist das mondgesicht
nee gibts beim fahren ja auch nich


----------



## Bautiger (3. Mai 2008)

hallo

so hab den heutigen tag zur regeneration genützt  

morgen werd ich mal den limes weg richtung murrhardt erkunden.
start am kaisersbacher kreisel uhrzeit   mal schauen wann ich wach bin
noch jemand am start ?


----------



## Bautiger (4. Mai 2008)

hallo

werd so gegen 12-13.00 uhr am kreisel sein


----------



## Essiggurke (4. Mai 2008)

ich bin zwar voll aus der übung aber ich würde ne runde mit trebbeln!
sollmer uns irgendwo in wleze treffen?
so eher 12e rum muss noch nahrung aufnehmen!


----------



## Bautiger (4. Mai 2008)

hallo

12 e hushalde ?
ich bring dann endlich mal die gabel mit


----------



## Essiggurke (4. Mai 2008)

ok um 12 an der bushalde!
bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (17. Mai 2008)

Das Forum ist Tot


----------



## Bautiger (17. Mai 2008)

hallo

wie meinst du das peter


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (17. Mai 2008)

ist doch nicht tot  

Hi,mir ist aufgefallen,dass seit geraumer Zeit sich hier nix mehr tut.


----------



## Bautiger (17. Mai 2008)

hallo

das stimmt aber so nicht alex vic und ich haben unsere letzten touren immer hier übers forum ausgemacht.
beim sulzbacher mtb tag hats sich dann in das forum dort verlagert.
ist wohl eher bei manchen die lust aufs fahren am sterben


----------



## Essiggurke (17. Mai 2008)

des forum is doch net gleich tot wenn man mal 5 tage nix schreibt
aber jetzt haste es ja wieder belebt


----------



## Mannenberger (17. Mai 2008)

Hey Uwe,

deine Aufkleber sind fertig!

Bin nur noch am überlegen, wie wir die Übergabe machen.
"Schwiegerleuts" haben angekündigt am So. essengehen zu wollen...
Evtl. könnten wir dann Nachmittags etwas kurbeln gehen wollen   ??

oder so..

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (17. Mai 2008)

hallo

so hört sich gut an allerdings mit junior wenns net stört


----------



## Mannenberger (17. Mai 2008)

prima,

sollen wir uns dann morgen so um 14.30 Uhr an der Laufenmühle treffen? 
Wie weit fährst Du so mit deinem Junior? 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (17. Mai 2008)

hallo

wunnebar 14.30 passt entfernung und downhills sind kein problem nur bergauf sollts nicht so arg sein


----------



## Mannenberger (17. Mai 2008)

schon den Wetterbericht gesehen  

Naja, solange es nicht gewittert  

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (17. Mai 2008)

hallo

na ja lassen mer uns überraschen


----------



## träk_fjul (20. Mai 2008)

hi, 


jmd. böcke am kommenden do. (feiertag) auf ne längere mtb-tour durch die heimischen wälder??? z.b. ab schorndorf georg-fahrbach-weg (ab buoch) bis sulzbach (oder weiter) und zurück u.a. auf limes-spuren (seeehr geil)...und für unsere verhältnisse ziemlich viele tracks. 
unterwegs genügend "tankstellen" (sehr nett: die kultige hörschof-kneipe)

also, wie siehts aus?
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (20. Mai 2008)

hallo

hört sich nach ner geilen tour an diese woche gehts bei mir nicht aber next we  wär frei wollt sowieso mal den gfw zu ende fahren näheres dann hier und evtl. mal in ner grösseren gruppe


----------



## träk_fjul (21. Mai 2008)

hi uwe, 


alles klar. ich fahr die strecke auch 2x, kein prob. ist schon echt gut, und auch nicht ganz stressfrei durchs andauernde auf und ab.  

würde sagen, wir schwätzen dann kurz vorm nä. we noch mal.

gruss


----------



## AntaresH (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo

mag jemand Samstag bissle zu biken...bin aber erst im Formaufbau...also gemach...komme aus Berglen und würde dann Richtung Königsbronnhof fahren oder anderweitig!


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (22. Mai 2008)

AntaresH schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> mag jemand Samstag bissle zu biken...bin aber erst im Formaufbau...also gemach...komme aus Berglen und würde dann Richtung Königsbronnhof fahren oder anderweitig!



hallo,bitte stell dich vor,damit wir bisschen Vorstellung haben von deie r Person


----------



## AntaresH (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo

das habe ich doch schon längst getan, wo ich mich angemeldet habe


----------



## Bautiger (23. Mai 2008)

hallo

@peter er meint das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320705

und das reicht auch,willkommen antaresh immer dranbleiben und als frage kennst du gute trails um berglen herum ?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. Mai 2008)

moin,

ja hab ich schon gesehen 

neue trails,Strecken sind immer gut,bin in letzter Zeit auf der anderen talseite gefahren um Adelberg herum,aber alleine trau ich mich nicht unbekannte trails zu befahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (23. Mai 2008)

hallo

@peter   unbekanntes oder trails im allgemeinen


----------



## AntaresH (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo

also zur Zeit fahre ich sehr gern rund um Königsbronnhof...dann entweder nach Rudersberg rüber oder richtung Heutersbach/Allmersbach....Samstag soll ja richtig tolles Wetter werden...freu mich schon!

LG Sven


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. Mai 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @peter   unbekanntes oder trails im allgemeinen



 beides


----------



## AntaresH (24. Mai 2008)

also ich fahre heute rund um Adelberg...denke mal, werde das Auto entweder in Schorndorf oder am Kloster Adelberg parken


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (24. Mai 2008)

würde fahren,aber muss nach stuttgart,was erledigen.


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

was geht morgen?
In Altehütte ist Naturparktag, da könnte man nach der Tour eine kleine Erfrischung  zu sich nehmen..   


ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (24. Mai 2008)

also ich fahre wenn morgen früh die Sonne scheint wieder zum Herrenbachstausee und radel bissle drum herum


----------



## Bautiger (25. Mai 2008)

hallo

@alex wann wird denn gefahren bzw


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Mai 2008)

Ich werd heute Nachmittag fahren (jetzt ist eh' zu spät)...
Irgendwann nach dem Mittagessen, so um ?? 14.30 oder so.

Ist der Junior noch da? 
Wo treffen wir uns? Kaisersbacher Kreisel? Ebnisee?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (25. Mai 2008)

hallo


@alex
meld mich um 12.00 uhr nochmal dann machermers fest !


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Mai 2008)

alles klar, bin eh noch am klar-schiff-machen :kotz:

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (25. Mai 2008)

hallo

alles etwas knapp müssen um 16.00 uhr zurück in welze sein
würde sagen 14.00  uhr ebnisee


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Mai 2008)

Sollte zu schaffen sein.. 14.00 Uhr am Kiosk  

Bis denn,

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (25. Mai 2008)

hallo


----------



## Bautiger (25. Mai 2008)

hallo

@alex so heim gefunden   
war ne geile downhill tour steffen hat noch die ganze heimfahrt geschwärmt
hab ihn nach dem aufstieg sogar noch zu einem endspurt überreden können  
ot welchen mr perfect hast du denn


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Mai 2008)

Mann, da gehts ganz schön rauf... im unteren Teil der Straße kommt man übrigends an dem Erleuchtungspfad vorbei.. Da steht nix daß man nicht mit dem MTB fahren darf    

Schön, daß Euch die Tour gefallen hat, dein Kleiner hat ganz schön was auf'm Kasten!  


Mr. Perfect


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (25. Mai 2008)

hallo

ja da gehts granatamässig nuff bin i au scho gfara n nextä mal fahra mr dr erleuchtete


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo mitnadr

@alex

schon was vom Robert gehört? lebt der noch?


----------



## Mannenberger (26. Mai 2008)

jaaaaaa  er lebt noch, er lebt noch, er lebt noch, stirbt nicht  

Außerdem kommt er mit dem Uni-Pc scheinbar nicht aufs Forum (login geht nicht).

Mehr weiß ich auch nicht.

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (26. Mai 2008)

oh der arme,von der aussenwelt abgenabelt


----------



## Essiggurke (26. Mai 2008)

hallo malwieder!

wie schaut es aus mit nem kleinen nightride?
wobei jetzt des wort night eher unter den begriff spätnachmitag fällt - es ist ja noch bis 22 uhr hell


----------



## träk_fjul (30. Mai 2008)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> 
> jmd. böcke am kommenden do. (feiertag) auf ne längere mtb-tour durch die heimischen wälder??? z.b. ab schorndorf georg-fahrbach-weg (ab buoch) bis sulzbach (oder weiter) und zurück u.a. auf limes-spuren (seeehr geil)...und für unsere verhältnisse ziemlich viele tracks.
> ...


__________________________________________
hi,

@uwe: wie siehts denn jetzt aus mit ner längeren bike-tour am we . ich könnte auch am samstag so bis ca. 17h.
wie siehts bei dir aus?

gruss


----------



## Bautiger (30. Mai 2008)

hallo

@träk
klar gehts auch am samstag bei mir wo treffen wir uns


----------



## Bautiger (31. Mai 2008)

hallo

und wann


----------



## träk_fjul (31. Mai 2008)

hi,

also wie wärs um 12h am bahnhof in aschorndorf? kann wie gesagt aber nur bis spätnachmittag. aber das wird schon reichen, für mich zumindest.  
könnten also auf dne gfw und bis... und ann zurück über limes und co.

und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (31. Mai 2008)

hallo

also ich bin um 12.00 in schorndorf


----------



## Bautiger (31. Mai 2008)

hallo

@träk war ne gute tour, bist du noch trocken heimgekommen  
bei mir hats gehalten bis kurz vor eselshalden dann hagel bis höhe bausche
dann nur noch,starkregen war klatschnass  .

@all wie siehts morgen mit ner tour aus


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Mai 2008)

klatschnass war ich heut auch schon, ganz ohne bike  

Ich wär ja für ne Tour am Nachmittag. Außer es hagelt 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (31. Mai 2008)

hallo

ne tour am nachmittag ok so um 14.00 uhr ? richtung eher bei mir oder dir


----------



## träk_fjul (1. Juni 2008)

hi uwe,


das timing war perfekt. wollte grad die radklamotten raushängen zum trocknen, da hats angefangen zu schiffen. 
also, bis demnächst mal zum "unternehmen gfw". 

gruss


----------



## Bautiger (1. Juni 2008)

hallo

so werd mal losdüsen richtung pfahlbronn limes runter lorch so die richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

sorry, muß mich für heute abmelden.. mein Kreuz ist im Eimer  
Hab gestern und heute morgen gehackt und Blumen gesäht. 

ALEX


----------



## Kupferle (2. Juni 2008)

Auch mal wieder hier!!

Da ich in letzter Zeit sehr viel unterwegs war und wenig Rad gefahren bin,will ich mich kurz zurück melden.
Mein letzter  Stop am WE war in Dublin und ich bin echt begeistert von Irland!!
Fährt von Euch auch jemand unter der Woche?Wenn nicht, dann evtl am WE...
Grüßle Sascha


----------



## Bautiger (6. Juni 2008)

hallo

wie siehts morgen nachmittag aus  
wohin und ab wo steht noch nich fest aber fahren tu ich in jedem fall
wer macht mit


----------



## Essiggurke (7. Juni 2008)

ich hab leider keine zeit - aber ab dienstag sind meine prüfungen rum!
und dann gehts radeln wieder los!!


----------



## Kupferle (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo Bautiger...
am Mittag hab ich leider keine Zeit, da bei uns Stadtfest(Löwenmarkt)ist und ich arbeiten muß.Wie wäre es Sonntag früh?Ich will um 8.00 Uhr los und bis ca 11.00 Uhr fahren, da ich ab 12.00 Uhr arbeiten muß.

Ich schau heut Abend nochmal rein.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bautiger (7. Juni 2008)

hallo

@kupferle wohin?, um 8.00 uhr is kein prob


----------



## Kupferle (7. Juni 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @kupferle wohin?, um 8.00 uhr is kein prob



Bin eigentlich sehr offen für alles 

Könnt ja nach Welzheim hoch kommen und Du zeigst mir ein paar Strecken.Muß halt wirklich um elf daheim sein wegem schaffen..


----------



## Mannenberger (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

das ist ja witzig, ich wollte auch ne Tour am Morgen machen, aber 8e in Welze, schaff ich beim besten Willen nicht    

Macht ja nichts... es kommen ja noch genügend Sonntage  

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (7. Juni 2008)

hallo

@kupferle ok dann kommschruff nach welze um 8.00 uhr bei der tankstelle elsser ok.
@alex wann gedenkt der herr denn aufzustehen


----------



## Bautiger (8. Juni 2008)

hallo

da ja offroad keiner da war bin ich wieder online  
@alex schon wach, wann fahren wir los ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (8. Juni 2008)

ja, bin schon wach..
Wir haben hier Geburtstags-Frühstück... hab mich grad weggeschlichen.
Ich werd mich jetzt mal umziehen  
Voraussichtlich sollte ich pünktlich zum Mittagessen wieder da sein, also eher eine kürzere Runde (meinerseits).
Meld' mich gleich nochmal


ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (8. Juni 2008)

hallo

treffpunkt ? bis gleich


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Juni 2008)

OK, kann losgehen... 
Treffpunkt Kaisersbacher Kreisel?
Mußt Du halt kurz warten bis ich meine 2 Buckel hinaufgeschnauft bin.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (8. Juni 2008)

hallo

alles klar bis gleich


----------



## Kupferle (8. Juni 2008)

Sorry Bautiger..
mein Chef hat mir meinen Sonntag sauber verdorben-muß jetzt schon los zum arbeiten und konnte gestern nimmer reinschauen.
Viel Spaß beim fahren!

Hoff es klappt demnächst mal!!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Juni 2008)

Hey Uwe,
 guckst du.. http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2862602/Downhill_Murrhardt_...


----------



## Essiggurke (17. Juni 2008)

hammer video - mag mal jemand die tails mit mir fahren?
und wie schaut es malwieder mit nem nightright aus?


----------



## Stromberg (17. Juni 2008)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Hey Uwe,
> guckst du.. http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2862602/Downhill_Murrhardt_...


Nett, mal wieder die alte Heimat zu sehen.


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Juni 2008)

@ victor
Sulzbach ist etwas weit für ne Sonntags-Tour.. aber Murrhard Felsenmeer ist kein Problem, bin ich neulich mit Uwe gefahren. 
latürnich nicht so wie auf dem Video  (sieh an, wir haben neue Smileys)
Termin machen wir noch aus, gell.... evtl. Sonntag?

@ Stromberg
alte Heimat? Wo genau? Wo jetzt?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Essiggurke (20. Juni 2008)

subba - dann guck ich mal dass ich mir den sonntag frei halte!


----------



## tlang78 (20. Juni 2008)

Servus, 

wollte mal fragen wie ihr so unterwegs seid? Würde gerne mal ne Runde in der Gruppe Biken gehen aber hab so meine Bedenken, dass ich mithalten kann.

Fahre so oft wie es geht ca 30-40 km am Abend 3-4 mal die Woche.

Also lasst mal hören. Komme aus Alfdorf das würde sich ja anbieten.

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (20. Juni 2008)

hallo

@tlang 78 3-4 mal die woche 30-40 km das ist ein wort 
ich denk das du sicherlich mithalten kannst (das untertreiben im forum ist glaub ich sport  )
aber auch wenn nich wir fahren als gruppe punkt.

auf mich müsst ihr leider bis zum 4.august verzichten da ich jedes we ein race hab


----------



## tlang78 (21. Juni 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @tlang 78 3-4 mal die woche 30-40 km das ist ein wort
> ich denk das du sicherlich mithalten kannst (das untertreiben im forum ist glaub ich sport  )
> ...



Na dann schau ich mal das ich das nächste mal mit von der Partie bin wenn ihr ne Tour macht. 

Ihr kündigt die Touren ja hier im Forum immer an oder verabredet ihr euch auch ausserhalb des Forums?

@Bautiger: Dir viel Erfolg bei deinen Rennen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Essiggurke (21. Juni 2008)

wie schaut es aus morgen aus? eventuell das felsenmeer?
mir wäre eher so gegen mittag recht . bin ein langschläfer!
meldet euch halt mal


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Juni 2008)

@ victror
Felsenmeer am Sonntagnachmittag  
Mein Vorschlag 14.30 Uhr am Kaisersbacher Kreisel.
Ich schick Dir mal meine Handynummer als PN,
da ich nach diesem Breitrag wieder offline bin.
Kannst mir ja kurz ne SMS senden, dann hab ich Deine auch..

@ Thomas:
wie Du siehst machen wir die Touren immer im Forum aus, in besonderen Fällen auch per Handy, eMail, PN ect...

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Essiggurke (22. Juni 2008)

alles klar morgen 14:30 kreisel kaisersbach!
bis dann!


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Juni 2008)

prima !

Mir ist grad eingefallen, daß es in Kaisersbach auch einen Kreisel gibt, den mein ich natürlich nicht.. 
Vorne an der Straße nach Welze, den mein ich, gell.

Bis denn,
ALEX


----------



## Essiggurke (22. Juni 2008)

jepp! den hätte ich auch genommen!
bis nachher


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo Victor,
ich hab unsere Tour vom Sonntag mal kurz durchgeklickt.
Waren ja echt nur popelige 24 km (ohne Anfahrt).

Karte bei mir im Fotoalbum http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/125683

Bei der Hitze hat es mir allerdings gereicht. 

ALEX


----------



## Essiggurke (24. Juni 2008)

mit welchem programm biste die strecke abgefahren?
und mit anfahrt hatte ich nacher ca 55 km


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Juni 2008)

TOP 25 (hab ich beruflich) vom Landesvermessungsamt BaWü.
Die Höhenmeter sind nur ungefähr, wenn man etwas danebenklickt wird's schon ungenau.
Die Stecke sollte so ungefähr stimmen.

ALEX


----------



## Stromberg (24. Juni 2008)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> @ Stromberg
> alte Heimat? Wo genau? Wo jetzt?
> 
> Alex


früher: Backnang-Waldrems

jetzt: Rottenburg a.N.

Beides gut, aber in Waldrems kann man mehr Trails fahren, ohne das Auto bemühen zu müssen. Dafür hab ich jetzt mit 20 min Fahrzeit die Alb und mit 40 min den Schwarzwald. Trützdem gilt: Schwäb-fränk. Wald 

Tobias


----------



## Essiggurke (24. Juni 2008)

ok ich hab des top 50 - is dann warscheinlihc so ähnlich
bis eventuell nächsten sonntag dann!
oder? nightride gibts keinen mehr?


----------



## Bautiger (24. Juni 2008)

hallo

habe vor morgen evtl einen nightride zu machen auf jeden fall aber am sonntag abend 
wer zeit und lust hat melden


----------



## tlang78 (25. Juni 2008)

Servus Bautiger,

heute ist Fussball - Halbfinale . Aber am Sonntag bin ich dabei!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (26. Juni 2008)

hallo

also zum sonntag da ja endspiel ist und ich das auch sehen will schlage ich folgendes vor start spätestens um 18.30 dann ne geiststein runde mit nrw so das wir spätestens um 20.00 uhr wieder in welze sind.


----------



## Essiggurke (27. Juni 2008)

1,5 h sind aber kanpp kalkuliert!
geht sonntag mittag nicht bei euch?


----------



## tlang78 (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

etwas früher wäre nicht schlecht aber ich richte mich da nach euch.

Da ich Ende Juli von Passau nach Budapast radel hab ich z.Z. Marathon Plus ATB Tourenreifen druff. Ich hoff das ist für das Gelände ausreichend. Geiststein ist Richtung Urbach (Köshof) gell?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Essiggurke (27. Juni 2008)

jepp da is der geiststein!
ich hatte letzte woche auch kein profil mehr auf den reifen!
wenns halbwegs trocken ist ist dass ja dann auch kein prob.


----------



## Bautiger (27. Juni 2008)

hallo

früher geht bei mir leider nich da junior da ist.
wenns trocken ist und so siehts ja grad aus is das mit den reifen wirklich kein prob.


----------



## Essiggurke (27. Juni 2008)

und ich muss jetzt leider den nachmittagtermin am sonntag absagen!
werde dann warscheinlich vormittags fahren!
euch viel spaß!


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich werd morgen auch nicht fahren, hab (leider) einen Krankenbesuch zu machen. 
Außerdem hab ich ein böses Aua in der Hand  

ALEX


----------



## tlang78 (28. Juni 2008)

@Bautiger: Bleibt es dann bei Sonntag 18:30 Uhr? Wenn ja wo ist der genaue Treffpunkt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (28. Juni 2008)

hallo

@tlang ja bleibt dabei, als treffpunkt würd ich die wellingtonien vorschlagen 
wär das ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tlang78 (29. Juni 2008)

wellingtonien sagt mir nix aber habs gegooglet und ich hoffe du meinst den Parkplatz bei den Mamutbäumen (Waldsportpfad). 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (29. Juni 2008)

hallo

genau


----------



## tlang78 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich habs überlebt 

Und jetzt! DOITSCHLAND! Bin Fussball schauen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (29. Juni 2008)

hallo

@thomas war ein geiler nightride
schon zuhaus


----------



## Bautiger (29. Juni 2008)

hallo

das geht aber besser mit dem spiel 

@thomas nich vergessen bei gelegenheit mal die google earth tour schicken


----------



## Bautiger (29. Juni 2008)

hallo

na ja vize em meister is ja auch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (29. Juni 2008)

Gratulation Spanien.
Haben besser gespielt.
2 ter platz ist auch schön.

Ausserdem ist es nur Fussball und kein MTB


----------



## tlang78 (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

war ein richtig schlechtes Spiel! Ballack, Frings waren nicht zu sehen. Lahm verletzt  und Schweinsteiger leider auch nicht so wie bei den anderen Spielen! Aber die Spanier haben einen Klasse Fussball gezeigt!

Google Earth Datei sollte im Anhang drin sein. Wenn man da die Tour so anschaut hätten wir nach den Trails mal links müssen. 

Hat Spass gemacht auch wenn ich doch an meine Grenzen gestoßen bin 

In diesem Sinne!

Heute nix mit Autokorso  sondern früh schlafen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## tlang78 (10. Juli 2008)

Ist ruhig geworden hier 

Geht jemand am Sonntag fahren?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bigfishwalli (10. Juli 2008)

Zuerst mal ein Hallo in diese Runde!
Freut mich das der Welzheimer Wald hier so rege vertreten ist!!
Als dauerhafter Newbie in diesem Bereich versuche ich nun in nächster Zeit mich vermehrt dieser Sportart zu widmen. Also wenns erlaubt ist werde ich ein paar hier in nächster Zeit mit Fragen löchern oder evtl. würden sich auf diesem Wege auch zu ein paar gemeinsame Meter ergeben!

Grüße Walli


----------



## Essiggurke (10. Juli 2008)

umso mehr leute hier desto toll 

wie sieht es bei euch bei dem wetter bei nem schönen kleinen nightride aus?
so ab nächster woche hätte ich wieder zeit!


----------



## Mannenberger (11. Juli 2008)

tlang78 schrieb:


> Ist ruhig geworden hier
> Geht jemand am Sonntag fahren?



Hallo Thomas,

ich habs vor, bin aber etwas aus der Form (seit 2 Wochen nicht gefahren) 
Mal sehen, was geht.
Hast Du ne' Idee wo wir evtl. fahren sollen? Ecke Welzheim würde Dir passen, oder auch weiter Richtung Althütte bzw. Richtung Rudersberg?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (11. Juli 2008)

hallo

wäre auch mit dabei wenn ich nach dem rennen morgen noch trepple kann am sonntag, aber bitte nich so früh 
wohin wär mir wurscht


----------



## Bautiger (11. Juli 2008)

hallo

also mein vorschlag wäre 14.00 uhr treffpunkt laufenmühle und von da ab gmütlich a bissle im kreis bleiben


----------



## tlang78 (12. Juli 2008)

Moin,

ich kann noch nicht genau sagen ob ich morgen fit sein werde. Heute Fussballtunier und dannach ne Feier. Ich gebe auf jeden Fall noch mal hier im Forum Bescheid.

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Essiggurke (12. Juli 2008)

wenn mein husten bis dahin weg is und ich wieder luft im hinterreifen hab würde ich mich evetnuell anschließen - aber eher spontan!
macht ne zeit aus und ich melde mihc dann ob ich dabei sein werde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (12. Juli 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> also mein vorschlag wäre 14.00 uhr treffpunkt laufenmühle und von da ab gmütlich a bissle im kreis bleiben



gemütlich hört sich gut an!

14.00 Uhr sollte gehen. 

bis denne,

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (12. Juli 2008)

hallo

grad zurück vom race, also 14.00 uhr an der laufenmühle ist gebongt
bis morgän


----------



## Essiggurke (13. Juli 2008)

sorry muss mich aber abmelden  - gesundheit noch net so fit!
euch viel spaß!


----------



## tlang78 (13. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen,

bin erst gerade aufgestanden und muss auch absagen für heute. Muss jetzt dann noch die Reste vom Festle aufräumen und das haut dann nicht hin mit Radfahrn.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mannenberger (13. Juli 2008)

man bin ich vollgefressen... bis gleich?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (13. Juli 2008)

hallo

bis gleich


----------



## Bautiger (13. Juli 2008)

hallo

@alex war ne schöne gmütliche runde gell , kannst du mal durchklicken wieviel das waren.
http://www.graubuenden.ch/de/sommerurlaub/aktivurlaub/bike/wettbewerb/bike-wettbewerb.html


----------



## Mannenberger (13. Juli 2008)

kann aber ne Weile dauern, hab die Karte im Büro.
Kilometermäßig dürften es so um die 30 sein, oder?

die Steinböcke sind je ech geil 
kämpfa!

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (13. Juli 2008)

hallo

@alex kein thema, ja tipp auch so um die 30 km 

hopp hopp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bin morgen Mittag - Nachmittag nicht da..

Falls jemand morgens fahren will, wär ich dabei 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (21. Juli 2008)

hallo

so wieder da vom kämpfä aus der schweiz 120 km 5000 hm aua
am mittwoch fahr ich ab 18.00 ne lockere traingsrunde
am sonntag geht dann nach ischgl zum iron bike also wer am mittwoch bock hat mitfahren aber wie gesagt locker


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Juli 2008)

Hey Uwe,

am gestern hat's nicht mehr gereicht, war bis um 20.00 Uhr im Büro.
Danach bin ich ne kleine Runde gelaufen.

Sag mal, wie heißt dein Bikeladen in Welze? 
Ich brauch umbedingt nen neuen Dämpfer hinten. Der Rebound lässt sich nicht mehr einstellen.
Mit dem Dämpferkauf für mein Bike ist es allerdings etwas knifflig, siehe dazu meinen Beitrag im Techtalk http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=347959.
Ich brauch nen 165mm Dämpfer, am liebsten Federdämpfer. Was hast Du für einen?

ALEX


----------



## träk_fjul (24. Juli 2008)

@alex: komme aus schorndorf, war auch schon mal mit euch/dir (?) biken und hätte noch einen intakten fox vanilla-dämpfer. war in meinem alten schott g-zero fx-1 eingebaut. super zustand, stahlfeder, rebound kann verstellt werden, ohne extrenen ausgleichsbehälter. 

vielleicht kommen wir ins geschäft!?
melde dich!
gruss


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Juli 2008)

@träk
Hört sich gut an, vor allem dürften die Maße mit dem FX 1 passen. Was für ne Feder ist drinn? Im alten Dämpfer hab ich die 550er.
im eeebai ist einer der steht grad bei knapp 12  (neu)
Dein Preis und ne Telefonnummer per PN an mich? Dann sehen wir weiter 

ALEX


----------



## träk_fjul (24. Juli 2008)

@alex:

12 euro??? als endgebot? da würde ich sagen: zugreifen. oder besser vorher checken obs ein original ist. ich habe ne 1000er feder drin, war perfekt für meine 75kg, da die g-zeros nicht ganz wippfrei sind/waren. ansprechverhalten war trotzdem noch für meine zwecke passend (mags etwas straffer).

das teil von mir ist in perfektem zustand, verschenken will ich ihn aber nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (24. Juli 2008)

... zu spät... Endpreis hab ich nicht mitgekriegt, kannst ja trotzdem Deinen Preis nennen. Kann auf die Schnelle keinen Referenzpreis im Internet finden.

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Juli 2008)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> da die g-zeros nicht ganz wippfrei sind



Das bedeutet, Du bist (nach Handbuch) mit einer zu starken Feder gefahren, damit es nicht so wippt? 
Ich wieg so um die 80 Kg und fahr die 550er 
Ich hab deshalb seither die Zugstufe (Rebound) fast zugedreht gefahren.. Das ging eigentlich auch recht gut... zumindest seither.


----------



## träk_fjul (25. Juli 2008)

nabend,

zugstufe komplett zu? die regelt ja die AUSFEDERgeschwindigkeit. wenn die zu ist, wird der dämpfer träge. ansprechverhalten wird eher mau und baumarktrad-mäßig, finde ich. das hat ein g-zero nicht verdient. 

ob ne  1000er feder zu hart für dich ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. mußte mal testen.  

ich will 50,- euro für das teil. der bei ebay war übrigens ohne jede einstellmöglichkeit - hab mal nachgeguckt...deshalb der gute preis...

gruss


----------



## Bautiger (27. Juli 2008)

hallo

@all bin in ischgl aufgeschlagen ersma kleine runde nach galtür gedreht danach sauniert und whirlpool ,ein 4 gänge menü uff ich hoff nur das ich auch zum biken komm aber jetzt gehts ersma an die bar


----------



## biker.erro (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo ,
wie wärs mit biken statt Aikido?
Gruss Rolf


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Juli 2008)

@biker.erro
Gute Idee, wann und wohin? 
Freitags geht's bei mir allerfrühestens 19.30 Uhr

ALEX


er ro? Ah, jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen, dachte schon, was das für ein beknackter Benutzername ist


----------



## Mannenberger (1. August 2008)

Na Rolf, wie siehts aus? Fahren wir heute abend eine Runde? 
Bei Gewitter natürlich nicht, aber sonst gings schon, oder?

Ich kann schon ab 19.00 Uhr.. 
Meine Handynummer schick ich Dir per PM

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (1. August 2008)

Hey Peter,
fahren wir mal wieder am So. ?
Wollte sowieso mit'm Träk ne Runde drehen.. evtl. Schorndorfer Ecke?

ALEX


----------



## träk_fjul (1. August 2008)

wenn schon von mir die rede ist, mische ich mich auch ein 

@alex: sonntag ist ok, bringe Dir dann den dämpfer gleich mit, ok? schorndorf ist an sich ok, falls peter mitfährt. ich hab hier (noch) keinen plan von trails und so. fahre immer nach bouch oder neklinsberg hoch und dann ins alt bekannte revier. oder über urbach und so weiter bis edelmannshof und dann das gleiche. gibt glaub ich auch nicht so viel her hier, die schorndorfer, mit denen ich bisher unterwegs war, fuhren auch immer in diese richtungen.
naja, wir können ja mal schaun...

wann eigentlich? nachmittag wäre mir lieber. 

gruss


----------



## Mannenberger (1. August 2008)

Hallo (hastDuauchnenNamen?) Träk,

in und um Schorndorf kenn ich nur den Hohenstein, google-Maps-Link
und dann halt ne Berglen-Runde (wenn man schon mal oben ist..)
Raufzus haben wir damals ein paar Trails gesehen, uns aber für's weiterfahren entschieden. 
Sonntag Nachmittags wäre bei mir auch prima, 14.30 oder so..
Ich meld mich spätestens am Samstagabend nochmal.

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (2. August 2008)

@alex: 

nein, einen namen hats leider nicht gereicht. hätte extra gekostet...
aber der witz an einem forum sind ja auch die alias, gell? 

nachmittag ist ok, können uns ja dann am bahnhof zur warenübergabe und so weiter treffen (da treffen sich nämlich alle zur warenübergabe in jeglichem sinne..).
ich würde sagen 14h. meld dich doch dann noch mal kurz wie es aussieht. was macht der peter, der remstal-experte? 

gruss


----------



## Mannenberger (2. August 2008)

@träk
ich würde 14.30 Uhr am Bahnhof Schorndorf sagen, kann sein, daß wir morgen erst etwas später Mittagessen...

Den Fuffi bring ich mit, dann kannst Du mir nen Dämpfer geben 

Sonst noch jemand, der mitfährt, hä? 

ALEX


----------



## träk_fjul (3. August 2008)

gudntach!

alles klar. 14h30. will für keinen hungerast verantwortlich sein. allerdings pisst es hier grad noch. tuts im remstal aber scheinbar mehr als sonst wo hier in der gegend. 
also bis denn!

wart ihr nicht mal mehr biker?


----------



## Mannenberger (3. August 2008)

tja mancheiner beklagt daß der Thread tot sei, davon kann ich allerdings nichts feststellen. 
Ich glaub eher da bei manchen die Lust am Biken (in der Gruppe) tot ist..


----------



## Nukama (3. August 2008)

Hey, 

werd auch versuchen am Schorndorfer Bf um 14:30 zu sein. 
Wo trefft ihr euch da genau? Alex, oder soll ich mit dir schon da hinfahren?

Gruß


----------



## Mannenberger (3. August 2008)

Hallo,
also ich fahr jetzt bis in 5min los... ich komm schnell bei Dir vorbei.

Bis gleich,

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (3. August 2008)

hallo

aarghh ne stunde zu spät aufgeschlagen da wär ich doch glatt mitgefahren 
egal ma gucke was next we geht


----------



## Mannenberger (3. August 2008)

ja, schade.. war ne lustige Truppe diesmal..
Die Tour steht in meinem Fotoalbum http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/151507

ALEX


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (3. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schau jetzt auch hier mal öfters vorbei und hoffe, dass ich mal nen passenden Termin für eine nette Runde finde!

Viele Grüße aus Murrhardt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tlang78 (4. August 2008)

Servus,

ich melde mich auch nach meinem Urlaub wieder zurück im Ländle. Denke dass ich nächsten Sonntag auf jeden Fall dabei bin. Wobei wenn ich mir die Tour von gestern so anschauen...  4000hm  Da geh ich drauf...

Bin zwar viel geradelt im Urlaub. Am Tag mit schwerem Rucksack und schmerzendem A... zwischen 120 - 150 km. Aber bei max 100 hm 

Also, schön wieder Daheim zu sein 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mannenberger (4. August 2008)

... jetzt wo Du's schreibst, kommt mir's auch komisch vor 
Da hat sich das TOP25 wohl verrechnet??
Wenn man das Profil anguckt und die Steigungen zusammenzählt (ca. 3x300m) kommt man höchstens auf 1000 m Steigung. 

Ich hoffe träk und Nukama sind noch gut den F.-sprung runtergekommen
(Vorderrad )

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (5. August 2008)

so, hab die Tour nochmal von Hand durchgeklickt.... und siehe da: es sind 882 Meter Steigung 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (5. August 2008)

hallo

882 hm nicht schlecht , wie siehts denn am we aus ich bike auf jeden fall ,werd wahrscheinlich erst am fr wieder online sein da ich ab morgen ne urlaubsvertretung auf ner baustelle in ulm wahrnehme


----------



## Bautiger (9. August 2008)

hallo

so wieder im lande 
wie siehts denn morgen so aus mit ner tour,hab mir so richtung lorch vorgestellt,von der zeit wär ich flexibel.


----------



## Mannenberger (9. August 2008)

lass mal sehen, wer sich noch so meldet... 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (9. August 2008)

hallo

genauuu 
meld mich heut abend wieder


----------



## tlang78 (9. August 2008)

Hallo,

wäre morgen auch mit von der Partie.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (9. August 2008)

hallo

na das wird doch bin mal gespannt wer noch mitbiket,nur die zeit müsse mer noch klarmache


----------



## träk_fjul (9. August 2008)

nabend allerseits,

wäre morgen auch dabei. lorch klingt gut, vor allem der letzte teil des limes-weges ins tal. nur single-tracks über mehrere kilometer. und vorher?
wo und wann?


----------



## Bautiger (9. August 2008)

hallo

treffpunkt welzheim wellingtonien dann limes weg richtung alfdorf/pfahlbronn dann runter nach lorch in lorch noch ein stück richtung hohenstaufen hab da auch nen trail entdeckt.
das wo hätten wir und wie gesagt bei der zeit wär ich flexibel,mal hören was die anderen meinen


----------



## Mannenberger (9. August 2008)

bei der Strecke würd ich den Nachmittag vorschlagen, da kanns dann auch etwas länger dauern...
Treffen wir und um 14.30 in Welze?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (9. August 2008)

hallo

ok gebongt  was sagt der rest


----------



## tlang78 (9. August 2008)

Ok, 14:30 Welze.


----------



## träk_fjul (9. August 2008)

alles klar! dann kurbel ich hoch, wie immer plus/minus 5 minuten (bei DER anfahrt..)
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (9. August 2008)

hallo

@träk bei DER ! anfahrt die paar hm dürften ja für dich kein prob sein 
ich freu mich auf morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (9. August 2008)

was is mit essiggurke?


----------



## tlang78 (9. August 2008)

bzw. kann ich ja in Pfahlbronn zu euch stoßen. Würde dann so 14:45 beim Rathaus sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (9. August 2008)

hallo

@tlang wie und willst dir die welzheimer limes trails entgehen lassen ,wie du meinst


----------



## tlang78 (9. August 2008)

Ok! überredet ich bin 14:30 Uhr in Welzheim


----------



## Bautiger (9. August 2008)

hallo

dacht ich mirs doch


----------



## Mannenberger (10. August 2008)

ich bin tot 
in ner knappen Stunde über Plüderhausen - Wieslauftal - Mannenberg.
Jetzt erstmal duschen..

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (10. August 2008)

hallo

@alex nich schlecht und das ganze nur mit einer bremse 
wir sind den hohenstaufen dann auch nich mehr gefahren, über lorch nach alfdorf dann mit guido übern leinecksee am schwabenpark vorbei nach welze 
war ne geile tour insgesamt 75 km mit 1200 hm müssen wir bei gelegenheit mal wiederholen 
@thomas super hast dich wacker geschlagen nur weiter so


----------



## Mannenberger (11. August 2008)

ich hab auch 70 km auf der Uhr gehabt...
Hm kommen noch..

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (11. August 2008)

hallo

@alex hm wahrscheinlich 5000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (11. August 2008)

gut geschätzt 6158, aber noch geiler ist die max. Geschwindigkeit: 506.45 km/h 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (11. August 2008)

hallo

ach deshalb war mir stellenweis so kalt na bei dem fahrtwind 
dein tracker passt zu meinen bauleitern die wollen auch immer so schnell bauen


----------



## tlang78 (11. August 2008)

Hallo, 

@uwe: ich war geschlagen  Aber nach dem 2. Steak und Salat + Radler gings dann wieder besser 

Sowas passiert mir aber auch kein 2. Mal!

Mein Tracker hat mir 53 km mit 640 Hm angezeigt als ich heute bei Kräften war ihn an den PC anzuschließen 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (11. August 2008)

hallo

wie schon gesagt thomas alle achtung bei mir hätt das nicht funktioniert ne laugenstange mit nutella da häts mir der schütz nausghauen aber endgültig
nach ende der tour mit guido hat ich nen 18,5 er schnitt aufm tacho stehen


----------



## Mannenberger (11. August 2008)

OK, bin fertig mit durchklicken.. 66,3 km und 1043m Steigung 
Die letzten Km waren aber auch nicht mehr schön.. Flasche leer sowohl die am Rahmen als auch die auf dem Sattel  *lechts* 
Und kein Trinkwasser weit und breit.. nur unreife Äpfel 

ALEX

ähm eigenlich wollt ich auch meine kml-Datei hochladen... ist aber zu groß


----------



## tlang78 (14. August 2008)

Servus,

ich bräuchte mal euren Rat  Als Guido am Sonntag zu mir sagte, "Verkauf das Fahrrad und kauf dir ein Fully!" hab ich mir gedacht man kanns ja mal für 850 Euro bei E-Bay reinstellen. Kaum 1 Tag drin haben sich auch schon 2 Leute gemeldet die meinen Würfel kaufen möchten :O

Mein Limit liegt bei 1500 Euro. Habt ihr ein Tipp für mich? Ich würde wieder zu Cube tendieren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (15. August 2008)

Hallo

sagt mal kann man mit den Bike Kesselgrotte und Forellensprung von der Laufenmühle aus fahren?


----------



## Mannenberger (15. August 2008)

konnen: ja, dürfen ? 
Der Weg bergauf beim Laufenmühle-Parkplatz führt direkt zur Kesselgrotte.
-> Lettenstich -> Langenberg -> Forellensprung

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (16. August 2008)

sodele,
meine Vorderbremse ist wieder heile 
Robert ist mal wieder im Lande und wir machen eine *gemütliche * Sonntagmorgen-Rour rund um Rudersberg.
Voraussichtlicher Treffpunkt 9.30 am Kreisel bei der Schule in Rudersberg.

ALEX


----------



## tlang78 (18. August 2008)

Hallo ich muss noch mal den Fred missbrauchen 

Hat keiner einen Rat bzgl. Fully für mich? Hab folgende Angebote momentan im Auge.

1. http://www.bikx.de/cube-ams-125-k18-p-9059.html für 1550 
2. http://www.bikx.de/cube-ams-125-k24-p-9050.html für 1800  

Das 2. ist zwar 300 Euro über meinem Limit aber ein Top Angebot!

Hab ihr ne Alternative?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (18. August 2008)

hallo

@thomas
als alternative zum 2 ten bike auf deiner liste http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=1000&detail2=14846
klar mit cube machst du nix falsch aber die red bulls von rose sind auch nicht ohne hab ja auch eins
Und von der ausstattung definitiv besser wie das cube


----------



## Mannenberger (18. August 2008)

das Scott Contessa FX-25 sieht doch auch ganz ordentlich aus  und liegt im Limit...

Ich würde auf jeden Fall sagen: draufsitzen hilft mehr als rumsurfen. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (18. August 2008)

hallo

@alex das scott contessa fx 25 ist ein damen bike 
ich emphfele die red bulls nur weil ich selber eins hab 
und die austattung ist bei weitem nich so gut


----------



## Mannenberger (18. August 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> das scott contessa fx 25 ist ein *damen *bike



OK, wollte nicht gehässig sein... war ein versehen 

Dann halt ohne Knick im Rohr  Scott Reflex FX-25 2007

ALEX .... so nu muß ich aber wieder arbeiten, gell


----------



## tlang78 (18. August 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @thomas
> als alternative zum 2 ten bike auf deiner liste http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=1000&detail2=14846
> ...



Hm... das ist mir zu teuer  Bei den 1800 muss ich schon kräftig schlucken!
Aber erstmal muss meins verkauft werden. Am liebst wäre es mir es würde geklaut werden, da ich es wegen der Ungarnreise versichert hab


----------



## Bautiger (18. August 2008)

hallo

also lassen wir butter bei den fischen ,ich wÃ¼rde an deiner stelle das erste cube auf deiner liste nehmen reicht vollends aus ,
und zum aufrÃ¼sten ist das cube erste wahl 
wobei das scott fx 25 (ohne knick im rahmen)  auch nicht zu verachten ist  
http://www.bikx.de/cube-ams-125-k24-p-9050.html Ã¤hhhh ich les das was von 2200 â¬ und nich von 1800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tlang78 (18. August 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> also lassen wir butter bei den fischen ,ich würde an deiner stelle das erste cube auf deiner liste nehmen reicht vollends aus ,
> und zum aufrüsten ist das cube erste wahl
> ...



Ja aber der hat das Rad im Laden stehen und will es los werden. Würde es für 1800 bekommen.


----------



## Bautiger (18. August 2008)

hallo

dann würd ich zuschlagen


----------



## tlang78 (22. August 2008)

Hallo,

wie schauts am Sonntag mit ner gemütlichen Runde aus?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mannenberger (23. August 2008)

Hallo 

bei uns im Haus ist Geburtstag angesagt, daher weiß ich nicht genau wie der Zeitplan aussieht. 

Macht mal was aus, wenns klappt komm ich dazu, wenn nicht dann halt nächstes mal... 

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (24. August 2008)

Sodele:

also ich bin ab 15.00 Uhr biketechnisch u jeder Schandtat bereit 
Dann zwar vollgefressen, aber irgendwie geht's schon 

Muß jetzt wieder... schau dann nachher nochmal rein...MAHLZEIT

ALEX


----------



## Essiggurke (24. August 2008)

bin wieder zurück aus dem urlaub!
und hätte heute mittag ne runde zeit!
bin halt voll aus dem training!
wann wer wo?


----------



## tlang78 (24. August 2008)

Hallo,

15 Uhr ist bisschen spät da ich 18:30 wieder zu hause sein sollte. Ich hab Guido ne SMS geschrieben. Warte noch auf Antwort. Hast du ne Ahnung was mit Bautiger los ist?

Gruß
Thomas

PS: Meine ICQ Nr.38587371


----------



## tlang78 (24. August 2008)

so, hab noch nichts von Guido etc. gehört. Treffpunkt? Wird zeitlich langsam etwas knapp!


----------



## Mannenberger (24. August 2008)

wir könnten uns ja in Welzheim am Kreisel Richtung Rudersberg treffen (Umgehungsstraße). 
Hab aber keine Ahnung wie lang ich dahin brauch... 15 - 20 min?

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tlang78 (24. August 2008)

ok, dann radel ich jetzt los. brauche da auch um die 20 min.


----------



## Mannenberger (24. August 2008)

alles klar!


----------



## tlang78 (24. August 2008)

So, hab wieder ne Google Earth Datei erstellt und rangehängt. Bin jetzt Samstag und Sonntag 104 km gefahren... 

War heute ja ne richtige Schlammschlacht  Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (25. August 2008)

hallo

so auch wieder im lande,@thomas hast du zugeschlagen ? stell mal ein bild rein sil vou plais 
ich war hier etwas biken http://www.grand-raid-cristalp.ch/


----------



## tlang78 (25. August 2008)

Servus,

ja hab zugeschlagen, und wie ich heute feststellen musste hab ich schon einen Plattfuß vorne 

Brauch noch so ein Kettenstrebenschutzding... Die schon nach 2 Touren aus wie Sau!

So long...
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (25. August 2008)

hallo
das is jetzt das erste bike auffer liste oder ,das für 1500 
Kettenstrebenschutz das ist ein stichwort brauch ich auch noch 
ein plattfuß wo bist du denn wieder rumgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tlang78 (26. August 2008)

Moin,

ja das ist das AMS 125 in der K18 Ausführung. Gekostet hat es mich 1429,-. Alex und ich sind am Sonntag halt bisschen gefahren. Buxeiche Trail Richtung Ebnisee usw. Ich glaub hab mir irgendwo ne Dorne eingefahren weil die Luft wirklich sehr langsam entweicht. Naja heute mal schauen.

Das 2. Bild auf der Homepage die du gepostet hast ist ja lustig! Kollektives bergauf schieben 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. August 2008)

ahoi! werde morgen (start ca. 13:30h) von alfdorf aus auf'n hornberg radeln...nur für den fall, dass jemand böcke hat... route geht über gmünd - waldstetten - und dann stramm bergauf  und dort oben dann rocken (gen reiterleskapelle/schwarzhorn etc. pipapo)


----------



## Bautiger (30. August 2008)

hallo

so wie siehts denn morgen so aus mitdem biken 
auf jeden fall wirds was gmütliches aber technisches zumindest bei mir da mein junior mitfährt,wer lust hat 
Uhrzeit  mal schauen was ihr so vorhabt


----------



## tlang78 (30. August 2008)

Moin, also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei  Sag einfach Bescheid wo und wann treffen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Essiggurke (30. August 2008)

hey!
wenn dann nachmittags... 
aber sicher kann ich erst mrogen zusagen!


----------



## Bautiger (30. August 2008)

hallo

also uhrzeit so zwischen 13.00 + 14.00 Uhr so das sich jeder auch noch den Ranzen vollschlagen kann 
Treffpunkt entweder Laufenmühle und dann die trails da in der Gegend.
oder mal wieder Alfdorf-Hohler Stein , Hasi Trail wenm fändat.


----------



## Mannenberger (30. August 2008)

Hallöle,

Hasi-Rundweg müssten wir doch finden 
http://www.alfdorf.de/Hasenrundweg.html#a2064

14.00 Uhr bei den Wellingtonien wäre bei mir OK

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (30. August 2008)

hallo

also gschwätzt 14.00 Uhr  Wellingtonien.
@thomas kommst du rüber nach welze oder treffen mer uns in alfdorf


----------



## tlang78 (31. August 2008)

Servus,

ich bin am 14 uhr in Welzheim. Abschließend können wir ja in Alfdorf ein Bierle trinken oder was essen. Da ist Strassenfest.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Essiggurke (31. August 2008)

14 uhr wellingtionien  - bin dabei!
bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (31. August 2008)

hallo

war ja mal wieder ne astreine tour technisch ohne ende 
hab mal steffens bike gewogen satte 20 kg 
@vic,alex noch gut heimgekommen


----------



## Essiggurke (31. August 2008)

natürlcih bin ich gut heimgekommen!
hab den schnitt gepimpt und den puls noch rasen lassen!


----------



## Mannenberger (31. August 2008)

logo! Und war garnich anstrengend 
Mein Bike wiegt 95kg mit Dreck und Fahrer ;-)


Alex


----------



## Bautiger (31. August 2008)

hallo

und was wiegt der fahrer alleine


----------



## Mannenberger (1. September 2008)

sag ich nich  jedenfalls wiegt das Bike 15 kg 

Das Problem mit dem mittleren Kettenblatt ? sollte auch gelöst sein.
Hab jetzt mal den ganzen Dreck rausgerubelt (vorne und hinten) und das Bike geputzt  
Und ohne Schmierung überhopfts jetzt nichtmehr. Mal mit Schmierung testen, sobald alles wieder trocken ist.
Wenn nicht hab ich ja nen guten Grund am Sonntag auszuschlafen 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (1. September 2008)

hallo

wie ausschlafen 
ich hab noch zwei kurbelgarnituren lx da also gibts keine ausreden


----------



## Mannenberger (1. September 2008)

Hab mir grad' nen Reifen bestellt.. Mal wieder einen IRC (Trailbear 2.25) bin echt gespannt, wie der so rollt... und gleich ein paar Koolstoppers dazu.
Dann sollte ich wieder ausgerüstet sein.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (6. September 2008)

hallo

so moin allerseits 
wie ist die Lage,fahren wir morgen 
Anregungen  Fragen  Wünsche


----------



## tlang78 (6. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin diese Woche nicht dabei. Bin schon die ganze Woche krank und lieg im Bett. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (6. September 2008)

hallo

dann gute besserung thomas ,ich hoffe nix ernstes.


----------



## Essiggurke (6. September 2008)

wie ich schon sagte bin ich heute über nacht in gmünd.
ich weiß daher net wann ich morgen wieder im lande bin!
schreibt einfach wann und wo und ich werde da sein oder net!


----------



## Mannenberger (6. September 2008)

wann solls denn eigentlich losgehen?
Wettermäßig siehts ja nicht so toll aus..

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (6. September 2008)

hallo

zumindest solls bis zum nachmittag trocken bleiben.
korrigiere es soll generell trocken bleiben.
gute Frage  und wohin


----------



## Mannenberger (6. September 2008)

Du wollest ja die lange Tour machen, über die 7 Berge 
Aber bei schwindender Mannschaft bringts das auch nicht.

Muß jetzt weg, bin heute Abend wieder online!

ALEX


----------



## Nukama (6. September 2008)

Bin heute abend auch weg, und komm vielleicht erst morgen früh wieder online. Aber würde gern mal wieder mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (6. September 2008)

hallo

7 Berge ok ich find noch 4 zu den 3 Kaiserbergen dazu 
nee im ernst bei schwindender Mannschaft bringts nix.
evtl fahren wir nur einen Berg,nur welchen  
und wann


----------



## Mannenberger (6. September 2008)

Also Donnerwetter bringt erst für Nachmittags Regen.
Von dem her wärs wohl morgens besser zu fahren.

Den 9ränkles sind wir schon lang nicht mehr gefahren (ich zumindest), wird aber ganz schön matschig sein.. 
Verdammt hätt ich doch den neuen Reifen aufziehen sollen.

Treffen wir uns an der Laufenmühle und fahren quer nüber?
10.00 Uhr?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (6. September 2008)

ok 10.00 uhr laufemühle


----------



## Bautiger (12. September 2008)

hallo

am sonntag bin ich im schwarzwald bei nem race wie siehts am samstag bei euch aus ? ne entspannte runde drehen


----------



## Essiggurke (12. September 2008)

wenns mittags is bin ich glaub dabei!
sciher kann ich es aber wie immer erst kurz vor knapp sagen!


----------



## Bautiger (12. September 2008)

hallo

also ich fahr auch nich vor 13.00 uhr mal am samstag nochmal posten


----------



## träk_fjul (12. September 2008)

grüß gott! 

ich wäre auch am start - wenns zumindest einigermaßen von oben trocken ist. wo? welling-dingens...?
gruss


----------



## Essiggurke (12. September 2008)

und wann genau?
weil ich hab heute abend 2 geburtstage und daher umso später desto toll!
odr ich bin nocht dabei - muss schauen wie es mir morgen geht - melde mcih dann nochmal!


----------



## Bautiger (13. September 2008)

hallo

also treffpunkt 14,30 bockseiche


----------



## Essiggurke (13. September 2008)

sorry ich muss absagen!
muss noch ne zimmerdecke ausgleiten!

euch viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (13. September 2008)

hi uwe,

ich klemme auch ab. komme grad erst vom einkaufen zurück (glaube heute gabs zum letzten mal was zu kaufen-total krank was da los war). ist mir jetzt zu knapp müßte ja erst hochkurbeln.
viel spaß beim race morgen! wie heisst denn der marathon?
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (13. September 2008)

hallo

http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/default.asp?seite=1
ich fahr die 60 km genau richtig gewählt bei dem wetter


----------



## Mannenberger (13. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,
morgen steht erstmal eine Faulenzertour an.
Nur Waldautobahn... Treffpunkt 9.35 Uhr Althütte, am Brunnen.
Geplante Tour:
Althütte Kallenberg Bruch Däfern Ebersberg Waldenweiler Althütte
easy

außer es pisst wie aus Kübeln 

ALEX


----------



## tlang78 (14. September 2008)

Moin, wie ich grad lese hab ich alles verpasst  Naja dann nächsten Sonntag wieder.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mannenberger (14. September 2008)

Hallöle,
wir sind schon wieder da... war nur ne kurze Ausfahrt.
Hätte sich wohl nicht gelohnt dafür extra herzufahren.

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (14. September 2008)

Hier noch die KML für Jo,
allerdings recht verkleinert...


----------



## Bautiger (14. September 2008)

hallo

so auch wieder da
@alex bist du nächstes we daheim dann bring ich dir die kurbel vorbei


----------



## Mannenberger (14. September 2008)

Hallo Uwe,
rein theoretisch ja.. am besten Samstags.
Werkzeug nicht vergessen, da siehts bei mir mau aus, was die spezial-Sachen angeht.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (14. September 2008)

hallo

alles klar ich phon dich rechtzeitig an werkzeug ist kein thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (23. September 2008)

So, hab jetzt endlich die Kurbel an meinem Cratoni abbekommen (wucht).
Dummerweise ist dort das große Ritzel angenietet. Daher hab ich nur die beiden anderen ausgetauscht.
Irgendwie hakts aber noch. Es zieht mir immer den hinteren Umwerfer (?) nach vorne und dann klemmt die Kette. Kann es sein, daß meine Kette jetzt zu kurz ist? 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (26. September 2008)

hallo

hey alex ist das genietete kettenglied freigängig 
wenn nich einfach mit nem schraubendreher die aussenlaschen etwas auseinander drücken 
ist der häufigste grund für schaltwerkhänger.
sind die neuen blätter identisch mit den alten 
hat das cratoni einen acht oder neunfach ritzelsatz hinten


----------



## tlang78 (27. September 2008)

Hallo ihr schrauber 

Wie schauts morgen mit einer gemütlichen Runde aus?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mannenberger (27. September 2008)

Hallole,
nur ganz kurz, weil ich gleich zum Geburtstag muß:
Wenn Ihr für Nachmittags was ausmacht, bin ich dabei!

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (28. September 2008)

was isch los? wo senn'er denn?

Mein Vorschlag:
14.30 am Kaisersbacher Kreisel -> Trails rund um Althütte und wieder Richtung Welze... oder so.

ALEX


----------



## tlang78 (28. September 2008)

Guten Morgen 

Bin gerade ausm Bett gefallen. 14:30 Kapa Kreisel. Wird zwar etwas knapp aber werde da sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (28. September 2008)

15.00 wäre auch OK, kein Problem. Wird keine Mega-Tour.
Schreib halt, wann.


----------



## tlang78 (28. September 2008)

Ok, dann machen wir 15 Uhr. 

Brauch ja auch gute 45 min bis ich nach Kaba.


----------



## Mannenberger (28. September 2008)

tlang78 schrieb:


> Kaba.



Aber verfahr dich nicht in den Kakao-Plantagen 

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (28. September 2008)

sodele,
jetzt erstmal duschen... 
War ne nette Tour!


----------



## tlang78 (28. September 2008)

Ja, war gerade auch in der Wanne abliegen 

Im Anhang noch die Google Earth Datei. Bin aber irgendwann bei den Hammertrails wohl auf die Stop Taste gekommen da die Linie von Althütte bis zur Mannenberger Haube bolz gerade ist  Oder sind wir geflogen? 

Bin auf 45 km gekommen und bin jetzt auch Brot fertig...

Die Couch ruft! Ich folge mal dem Ruf und sag

Bye Bye


----------



## Mannenberger (28. September 2008)

Da kann ich aushelfen, genau bis zur Haube hat mein Akku noch gehalten.
Wie Du die Koordinaten dann in deine Tour einbauen kannst, weis ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Mannenberger (29. September 2008)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hey alex ist das genietete kettenglied freigängig
> wenn nich einfach mit nem schraubendreher die aussenlaschen etwas auseinander drücken
> ...



Hab mir die Sache mal genauer angeguckt.. und festgestellt, daß die Kette schwer vom vorderen Kettenblatt geht. 
Dann ist mir eingefallen, daß ich bei dem Bike eine spezielle Kette kaufen mußte. Warscheinlich passt die jetzt nicht zu den ausgetauschten Blättern


----------



## Essiggurke (30. September 2008)

moin!
wollte nur bescheid sagen dass ich jetzt in darmstadt studier und dahher eher selten mit euch biken kann!
wenn ich in welzheim bin melde ich mich malwieder hier!


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (3. Oktober 2008)

es gibt mich tatsächlich noch


----------



## Mannenberger (3. Oktober 2008)

ja nee echt jetzt oder wie 
Und wann fährst Du so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (4. Oktober 2008)

gestern z.B.

immerhin bin ich dieses jahr nur 1731,7km gefahren

lustich gell?


----------



## Bautiger (4. Oktober 2008)

hallo

ja peter wo hast du denn gesteckt 
und schon wieder ein neues Bike 
na lustich sind die 1731,7 km schon,ein stumpjumper fährt die doch alleine 
p.s wieviele höhenmeter


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (4. Oktober 2008)

Kennst das lied ?"Ich bin wieder hier,in meinem revier,war nicht wirklich weg,hab mich nur versteckt" *lol*
jaja,irgendwie klapts nicht mit dem Biken mit euch.aber ich beobachte ständig im Hintergrund diesen Thread.
Naja,ich hab doch was leichteres gebraucht,deshalb der Entschluss zum Verkauf/kauf.
Mit dem Stumpi bin ich zufrieden bisjetzt.
Höhenmeter denk ich sind ziemlich gefallen.Ich binde immer Berge in meine Touren ein.
Hab nur einen billigen Tacho,seit ich den Cyclo verloren hab.


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

bin heut Nachmittag auf dem Dach (streichen). Also mit mir könnt Ihr heute nicht rechnen... schade, bei dem Wetter 

Peter:
was hast du mit dem Schoko-Bike gemacht (aufgegessen ) ?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (5. Oktober 2008)

hallo

also ich bin heut au net unterwegs zumindest net mim bike
aber nächsten samstag start ich nochmal für nen trainingsreiz vor dem race in spiegelberg wer mitwill (lockere runde) ich meld mich nochmal vor sa

ohh  wenn der peter das bike gevespert hat ok aber die ein oder andere komponente hät man schon noch verwenden können


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (5. Oktober 2008)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Peter:
> was hast du mit dem Schoko-Bike gemacht (aufgegessen ) ?
> ...




verscherbelt mit kaum verlust

Deshalb nicht wundern und denken "Der Alte hat doch nen Schuss"


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (5. Oktober 2008)

so,und ich bin heute schon gefahren.Schorndorf-Rudersberg-Welze-Breitenfürst-Urbach.
Fahre aber gleich nochmal 45km


----------



## Bautiger (5. Oktober 2008)

hallo

@peter  eins hast du am forum aber falsch verstanden bitte posten bevor du fährst nich hinterher


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (5. Oktober 2008)

@uwe  allerdings hast du recht Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (11. Oktober 2008)

hallo

so um 14,30 uhr gehts los ,gmütlich um welzheim herum,noch jemand da mit lust aufs biken 
14,30 an der bockseiche


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (11. Oktober 2008)

bei mir leider nicht.Nachmittag verplant.

gruss
Peter


----------



## tlang78 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich kann heute auch nicht. Muss bei nem Bekannten WLan einrichten und noch zum MediaMarkt zwecks Materialbeschaffung (WLan-Kabel usw.) 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mannenberger (14. Oktober 2008)

Hey Uwe,
hab dich gar nicht in der Wertungsliste (war heute in der Zeitung) gesehen 
Hattest Du nen Platten? 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (14. Oktober 2008)

hallo
@alex
von wegen platten http://www.lautertal-bikemarathon.de/ergebnis08.html
26,7 km strecke gesamt platz 25 altersklasse platz 8


----------



## Bautiger (14. Oktober 2008)

hallo

moral von der geschicht muss unbedingt meine rennhärte verbessern
wie siehts am we aus mein jun. ist da wär ne gelegenheit für was entspannt technisches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

bin etwas Flügellahm, aber bis zum So. ist's hoffentlich wieder gut.
Mehr kann ich frühestens am Sa. sagen.

ALEX


----------



## bigfishwalli (17. Oktober 2008)

moinsen männers,

ihr könntet mir evtl. einen tipp geben! ich möchte morgen zsamm mit ein paar anderen jungs ne runde drehen! start und ziel wäre in rudersberg. die tour steht soweit bis auf den schlussteil...also genauer wir stehn am ebnisee und überlegen wie wir wieder nach rdb runterkommen....das ganze sollte natürlich einen höchstmöglichen waldbodenanteil haben! ich denke da an folgende möglichkeiten:
-strumpftal: bin ich allerdings bisher nur einmal seit dem umbau gefahren und das von der anderen seite.... war für mich nicht der bringer da es zu diesem zeitpunkt sehr nass und und das holz rutschig war
-geldmachersklinge.....bin ich noch nie gefahren...habe es irgendwo bei euch hier gelesen
-lutzenberg parallel zur hauptstr.
so frage an euch.....was empfehlt ihr oder kennt ihr noch ne alternative??
wäre top wenn ich etwas hören könnte!
greetz walli


----------



## Mannenberger (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallole Walli,

nichts leichter als das; 
Ihr dreht ne kurze Runde um den Ebnisee und fahrt Richtung Rotmad den Wald hoch bis zur Straße (nach Rotmad). Die überquert Ihr und fahrt den Ebniweg im Ochsenhau (Waldgebiet). Wenn Ihr euch immer links haltet solltet Ihr Richtung Spielplatz / Grillplatz (in der Senke vor Althütte) kommen.
Falls Ihr dort rauskommt, überquert Ihr die Straße und fahrt Richtung Nonnenmühle. Nach ca. 100 m kommt am Waldrand ein Bänkle und ein Wanderweg, der nach Alhütte - Friedhof hochführt. 
Am Friedhof angelangt fahrt ihr weiter bergauf Richtung Sporthalle Althütte.
Dort am Tennisplatz vorbei durch den Wald (links abbiegen) Richtung Lutzenberg (Abstecher über die Haube / Mannenberg würde sich lohnen)
Entlang der Straße nach Kallenberg, durch Kallenberg, am Ortsende ein Stück der Straße entlang (Richtung Rettichkreisel) und dann links Richtung Jux (Berg). Kurz bevor Ihr an den Jux kommt, geht rechts der Jubiläums-Weg nach Rudersberg hinunter. Gemütliches Ausrollen nach Rdbg.

Alles klar?

ALEX


----------



## bigfishwalli (18. Oktober 2008)

alex tipptop! schaut gut aus....denke die werden wir mal antesten.... falls es demnächst ne neue schneisse im wald geben sollte.....waren dann wohl wir?!

thx


----------



## Bautiger (18. Oktober 2008)

hallo

so wegen morgen wir werden so um 10-11 uhr rund um welze starten vorwiegend technisches 
wer kommt mit


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Oktober 2008)

Aha!
Ausschlafen ist angesagt 
10.00 in Welze wär OK, 11 ist mir zu spät.. 
Ich guck spätestens morgen früh nochmsl rein.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (19. Oktober 2008)

hallo

bei uns wird das nix heute sorry


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Oktober 2008)

OK, dann leg ich mich nochmal aufs Ohr..

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallole,

ich hab gestern ne kleine Hausrunde gedreht (1,5 h) Rund um Kallenberg / Jux.
Hab paar schöne Stellen gefunden, aber leider nichts zusammenhängendes. Man könnte auch sagen ich bin kreuz und quer umhergeirrt 

Aber es hat sich wiedermal gezeigt: Wo man im Wald nen Grenzstein findet gibts mit Sicherheit auch einen Pfad. Also: Augen auf 

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (20. Oktober 2008)

ich  hab gestern auch ne kleine Hausrunde gedreht(3h).Schdf-Welze-Ebni-Athütt-Moto-Necklins-schdf.
heute auch ne kleine runde am Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (24. Oktober 2008)

hallo, meine lieben,


wäre mal wieder bereit für n kleinen ride. wie siehts bei Euch aus am kommenden we? wer fährt schon am samstag? könnte mich ja mit dem "spezialisierten" peter treffen und wir kommen nach welzheim hochgekurbelt...!?
uwe??? wie siehts aus?

gruss
s.


----------



## Bautiger (25. Oktober 2008)

hallo

heute geht nix ,aber morgen auf jeden fall , wann wohin  nka


----------



## träk_fjul (25. Oktober 2008)

mahlzeit uwe,


ich könnte morgen so ab ca. 13h starten in schorndorf. hast du ne idee wo wir fahren könnten??? wie wärs mit treffpunkt kneipe edelmannshof und dann mal schaun...ebnisee, hinterwestermurr, grenzstein, ....zurück über limes...oder so?

grüße
s.


----------



## Bautiger (25. Oktober 2008)

hallo

mahlzeit 
ja ok treffpunkt edelmannshof so um 13,45 bis 14.00 uhr
werd aber schon ab morgends fahren falls aus der fraktion jemand böcke hat


----------



## träk_fjul (25. Oktober 2008)

alles klar. aber nicht übertreiben morgen früh. sonst muss ich immer warten bei der kälte. 

grüße
s.


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Oktober 2008)

Na da ist man jedenfalls warm, bis zum Edelmannshof hoch 

Bis denne

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (25. Oktober 2008)

hallo

ich und übertreiben 

@alex bist du morgen bei


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (25. Oktober 2008)

bei mir wirds eng und klappt wahrscheinlich garnicht.Organisatorisch.
ich schau,wann ich morgen fahre.Je nach zeit.
Hallo miteinander.


----------



## Nukama (26. Oktober 2008)

Alex, kannste uns abholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (26. Oktober 2008)

@ uwe

bist du heute(Sonntag)um ca.14 Uhr zwischen Eselshalden und Holzlagerplatz(BW Depot)  unterwegs gewesen?
Ich bin da durchgefahren und vermutlich dir gerufen und gewinkt
da hast du dich umgederht und weitergefahren (wenn es du warst)


----------



## Bautiger (26. Oktober 2008)

hallo

@peter nein das war ich nicht um 14.00 uhr war ich mit den anderen unterwegs richtung ebnisee
war ne geile tour viele zornige gute trails bei mir so um die 50 km mein hac 4 hats aber nicht so richtig aufgezeichnet oder ich hab die falschen tasten gedrückt


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (26. Oktober 2008)

ahh,ok.der Gute hat auch einen blauen kittel gehabt,auch von ganzen hat der ausgesehen.Dein Klon

bei meiner tour wars eine kurze entscheidung.und ich musste um 15.30 daheim sein.


----------



## Mannenberger (26. Oktober 2008)

Nukama schrieb:


> Alex, kannste uns abholen?



hups.... war gar nemme online um die Zeit


----------



## Nukama (27. Oktober 2008)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> hups.... war gar nemme online um die Zeit



So ein mobiles Kommunikationsgerät wäre schon nützlich, wenn man die Nummer von dem Kommunikationspartern wüsste.


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Oktober 2008)

Nukama schrieb:


> So ein mobiles Kommunikationsgerät wäre schon nützlich, wenn man die Nummer von dem Kommunikationspartern wüsste.



Der Hörr BIKERERRO hätt se ja... aber er ruft ja net o 

Also ein Hausinternes Kommunikationsproblem!

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (31. Oktober 2008)

hallo

so wie siehts ich weiss das wetter is schei!!!!!!!!!!e
aber trotzdem werd ich am sa und so unterwegs sein wer noch


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Uwe,
bin übers WE in HH  bei unserer Partner-FW 

ALEX


----------



## träk_fjul (31. Oktober 2008)

nabend,


will morgen auch biken - sonntag geht bei mir nix. das wetter ist doch gar nicht sooo schlecht (im vergleich zu montag bis freitag). muss allerdings um 17h auf nem geburtstag sein. abfahrt so um 12h am edelmannshof??? 

kotz und gruss


----------



## Bautiger (31. Oktober 2008)

hallo

@träk wieso :kotz:
geht klar um 12 am edelmannshof
@alex in hh bei de fischköpp


----------



## Bautiger (1. November 2008)

hallo

was is mit morgen hat keiner lust das wetter soll ja bombig sein 
thomas  peter  wo seid ihr


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (2. November 2008)

Nach kurzer Entscheidung ,fahre ich jetzt von schorndorf richtung Motocross über Necklinsberg.Danach entscheide ich die weitere Richtung.vermutlich bin ich etwa um 13.20 am motocross.


----------



## Bautiger (4. November 2008)

hallo

@peter sorry aber war am sonntag schon unterwegs ganz easy etwas um welzheim herum


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (6. November 2008)

na schade,manchmal mach ich nur spontan kurz entschiedene touren.


----------



## Mannenberger (8. November 2008)

Moin Moin 

Wie wärs morgen mit einer Vormittags-Tour. Wir gehen Nachmittags das neue Hallenbad in Schöndoof ausprobieren. 

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (8. November 2008)

Hallo Alex.Wahrscheinlich fahre ich morgen vormittag.werde um 8 uhr hier mal reinschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (9. November 2008)

Hallo Peter,

wie wärs mit 9.45 Uhr am Döner in Haubersbronn?

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (9. November 2008)

OK... das wird jetzt zu knapp, 
muß erst noch Frühstücken.

Ein andermal vieleicht.

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. November 2008)

moin Alex,erst jetz wach geworden. ich meine mich.
fährst du ?


----------



## Mannenberger (9. November 2008)

ja, hab einen fahren lassen  und danach bin ich los.. und schon wieder daheim.
Dafür hab ich mal wieder eine geile Waldautobahn gefunden. 
Ein dickes Lob an die Planer von Staatsforst-Waldwegen. Genau das Richtige für ne entspannte Runde im Wald, und dazu relativ legal -> 2m 

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. November 2008)

jaja,die sch.... Forstarbeiten.Die zerstören die schönen Wälder,und da regen sich ein paar dumme Wanderer,wenn man mit einem 12kg Rad auf einem 1m trail fährt und nix kaputt macht.
Hauptsach wichtig gemacht.


----------



## Bautiger (9. November 2008)

hallo

@peter dein spezi wiegt 12 kg 
dieses we hats grad mal für ne testrunde mit meinem neuen tacho sigma rox 9,0 gereicht
nächsten samstag möcht ich mal wieder die 3 kaiserberge unter die räder nehmen falls jemand interesse hat sonntag dann was trailigs


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. November 2008)

@Uwe

das war nicht auf mein Rad bezogen
Meins wiegt 12,3kg.soll zumindest laut angaben,hab es nicht gewogen


----------



## träk_fjul (13. November 2008)

[email protected],

ja, uwe, das mit der 3-kaiser-berge tour klingt net schlecht, wollten wir ja schon mal machen...aber ist die nicht ziemlich untrailig und asphalt-lastig? habe zumindest mal so wat inner beschreibung gelesen. 

aber grundsätzlich wäre ich dabei. wie lange brauchen wir bei nem 30er-schnitt dafür? 
wann und wo soll's losgehen? lorch?

gruss


----------



## Bautiger (13. November 2008)

hallo

@träk meine variante ist traillastig 
ich komm von pfahlbronn nach lorch runter möcht eigentlich so um 8-9,00 uhr in welze los 
als ichs letzte mal gfahren bin warens bei mir so rund 90 km in 5h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (14. November 2008)

hallo

ich meinte von alfdorf nach lorch runter wann sollen wir uns treffen


----------



## Bautiger (15. November 2008)

hallo

also ich fahr um 9.00 mez in welze los


----------



## träk_fjul (15. November 2008)

hi,


das wird heute nix. hab noch nicht mal n kaffee intus. muss ausserdem noch einkaufen etc. wie siehts morgen aus? fährts du da auch? viel spass heute und bis denn!
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (15. November 2008)

hallo

also war doch pfahlbronn 
hab meine drei kaiserberge tour weiter verfeinern können zwar nur noch 80 km aber dafür traillastiger aber auch steiler.
wie siehts morgen hät lust auf schwieriges gelände 
pass mich aber an je nachdem wer mitfährt


----------



## Mannenberger (15. November 2008)

Fahrt Ihr Vor- oder Nachmittags? 
Hätte Vormittags noch bissl was zum werkeln...
Schau mer mal. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (15. November 2008)

hallo

wär auch für mittags,wo ich heute morgen um 9,00 h los bin hatte es an schattigen stellen im wald grad mal 0 grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. November 2008)

hallo erstmal zusammen,mal anders gefragt.
Fährt ihr auch mit Licht?
Ich hab da so ne schöne Lampe.Aber alleine durch den Wald ist zu anstrengend


----------



## Bautiger (16. November 2008)

hallo

scho jemand wach ? 
vorschlag : 14.00 in welzheim dann gst nrw plüderhausen rudersberg
oder alfdorf hasi und co ,oder was richtung sulzbach (alex).
oder gmütliche waldautobahnen da gibts ja überall genügend von.


----------



## träk_fjul (16. November 2008)

salve, sehr geehrte trailsurfer,


ich fahre heute etwas später los oder auch gar nicht, je nach wetter...

@uwe: das war gestern eindeutig zu früh, sonst wäre ich natürlich am start gewesen. dachte du fährst wie gewohnt mittags los...
bis demnächst!

muchos saludos


----------



## Bautiger (16. November 2008)

hallo

für die drei kaiserberge ist 11.00 uhr ab welze so das späteste zum losfahren 
sonsch kommst im donkle heim.


----------



## Mannenberger (16. November 2008)

Hallole,
bin noch nicht fertig mit meiner Baustelle... lässt sich leider nicht aufschieben. Sackelzement! 
Sorry, Uwe, falls Du extra gewartet hast mit dem Losfahren 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (16. November 2008)

hallo

also ich düs jetzt los richtung alfdorf hasi


----------



## Bautiger (16. November 2008)

hallo
@peter
ja ich fahr auch nightrides nexten so so um 19.00 uhr am kastell in welze
würd ich mal wieder einen starten


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (17. November 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

muss überlegen wie ich das mache.problem ist die doofe Entfernung,da müsst ich schon mit licht fahren,was für Verbrauch des Akku sorgt.


----------



## Bautiger (17. November 2008)

hallo
@peter wie lang hält dein akku ?
meiner hält 4h 1 h rauf 1 h runter heisst 2 h biken wenn nich komm ich zur dir runter


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (18. November 2008)

@Uwe

Ich hab meine Lampe erst Neu und bin am Probieren,wie lange sie Hält,aber 2 H aufjedefall.Gebe dir sowieso noch bescheid.Unter der Woche fahre ich eventuell auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (18. November 2008)

hallo

hallo peter was ist denn das für ne lampe


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (18. November 2008)

Ich hab die Sigma Power LED Black ohne den Akku.
Habe aber 4 AA NIMH mit 2700mah gekauft.Bin heute gefahren (temp. 5.5°C) und haben sich ganz gut verhalten.2 Stunden.
Waren aber noch nicht leer,als ich heim gekommen bin.


----------



## Mannenberger (20. November 2008)

Hallole,
@Uwe:
hast Du mal was vom tlang78 gehört? 
Der wollte eigentlich mal in's Training kommen  ..ein Mann ein Wort 

ALEX

Wochenende = Schnee ? schee!


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (20. November 2008)

Hallo Alex


----------



## Bautiger (20. November 2008)

hallo

hallo alex nee von tlang scho lang nix mee ghört
am we schnee schreit nach ner tour


----------



## träk_fjul (21. November 2008)

hi,


@uwe: wenn Du nicht wieder so ne samstagnacht-tour ab 9 uhr  machen willst, wäre ich dabei. so um 13h z.b. wie siehts aus?

ob das mit dem schnee allerdings was wird...???
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (21. November 2008)

hallo

morgen fahr ich nicht aber am sonntag auf jeden fall und bei jedem wetter


----------



## Mannenberger (22. November 2008)

Morgen Nachmittag? So ab 14.30 Uhr?
Wo?


----------



## Bautiger (23. November 2008)

hallo

laufenmühle also peter  und rest fahr mer bei tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. November 2008)

Morgen 

Ich fahr aufjedenfall,bin aber um 17 uhr zum essen eingeladen.Konkret heisst das,dass ich früher fahre.Ich werd um 12 uhr hier in Schorndorf losfahren.Werde richtung Rudersberg fahren und Laufenmühle richtung Plüderhausen.
@Uwe Falls du möchtest,kannst ja dich schon aufwärmen und mich begleiten  damit du am späteren nachmittag warmgefahren bist  wenn mit Alex & Co fährst


----------



## Mannenberger (23. November 2008)

Hallöle,
14.30 Uhr Laufenmühle.. ist OK 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (23. November 2008)

hallo
@peter 12,30 laufenmühle passt das


----------



## Bautiger (23. November 2008)

hallo

also passt wohl nich
14.30 laufenmühle geht klar


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. November 2008)

@Uwe

sorry Uwe,ich war nicht mehr online,zumindest da wo ich noch ein letztes mal reingeschaut hab,hast noch nicht geschrieben.Ich war bissl später losgefahren und war nach 13 uhr in Laufenmühle.Schade.


----------



## Mannenberger (29. November 2008)

Hallole,

ich muß morgen meine Kuttel vollends auskurieren. (hust) 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Welze auf'm Weihnachtsmarkt ?


ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (2. Dezember 2008)

nabend,

kann mir bitte mal jmd. erklären, wo der einstieg zum teil 2 des geiststein-weges anfängt (nachdem der forstweg quer kommt und der eigentliche geistst.-weg aufhört)!? hab ich am wochenende vergeblich gesucht...ist das dann immer noch ein albvereins-weg? symbol?

kann mir auch einer am kommenden wochenende zeigen, wenn ihr lust und zeit habt...
thx und gruss


----------



## Bautiger (4. Dezember 2008)

hallo

wie siehts denn so aus am we wer fährt wann und wohin ?
ich meld mich morgenabend nochma ,fahren tu ich aber in jedem fall


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Dezember 2008)

'löle,

Bin am Sa. im Schwarzwald. Am So. wird's wohl nicht mehr reichen, je nach dem wann wir zurückkommen 

ALEX


----------



## träk_fjul (5. Dezember 2008)

hi uwe,


ich wäre am start. fahre morgen auch - wenn es nicht pisst wie blöd so gegen 13h. wie siehts bei Dir aus? gucke morgen früh nochmal rein.

greetz


----------



## Bautiger (5. Dezember 2008)

hallo

also 13.00 passt mir sehr gut 
wo und wohin


----------



## träk_fjul (6. Dezember 2008)

hoi uwe,

kannst du mir mal deine handy-nummer in ner pm schicken??? ist immer so umständlich mit dem forum für kurzfristige sachen. sms'en ist doch deutlich schneller....
heute? ich kann frühestens um 13h30 am edelmannshof sein. ist das i.o.?

gruss


----------



## Bautiger (6. Dezember 2008)

hallo

alles klar 13.30 am edelmannshof
nummer kommt


----------



## Bautiger (6. Dezember 2008)

hallo

war nicht schlecht heut träk bis auf die heimfahrt meine handschuh waren dann auch völlig durchnässt ich hab gedacht mir fallen die finger ab.
wie siehts morgen wenn keiner fährt hab ich ein leichtes techniktraining rund um welze vor .
meldet euch mal
p.s @träk http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles.storefront/493b08bf000e6917271ac3b341ca064e/Product/View/123710
thema handschuh


----------



## träk_fjul (7. Dezember 2008)

moin uwe,

ja, die runde von gestern ist echt gut-hat feierabendrunden-chancen im sommer...plus/minus 2,5h von schorndorf.

ich war auch kurz vorm sterben. habe ne halbe stunde heiss geduscht. 
mannohmann. nass oder kalt -kein prob. aber beides ist beschissen.
handschuhe werde ich mal checken. danke für den link, gucke aber auch mal in schorndorf - da krieg ich % bei bikes n boards  - trag ja auch immer brav das trikot von denen. 

hast Du schon rausgefunden, wie Du Deinem sigma bilder entlocken kannst? würde mich mal interessieren, wie die herzfrequenz an manchen steigungen aussieht.

gruss


----------



## Bautiger (8. Dezember 2008)

hallo

@träk schau mal in meine bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (8. Dezember 2008)

hi uwe,


thanx für die bilder! die herzfrequenz ist schon ziemlich sprunghaft, was? 

also grundlage aufm mountainbike kann mal wohl knicken...zumindest auf unseren strecken. 
auch gut: der kalorienverbrauch. in der adventszeit kein fehler. also hau rein die weihnachtsplätzchen...
vielleicht geht ja biketechnisch was am kommenden wochenende...schaun mer mal.

gruss


----------



## Mannenberger (14. Dezember 2008)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> vielleicht geht ja biketechnisch was am kommenden wochenende...schaun mer mal.
> gruss



Hallöle,
bist Du grad (14.45 Uhr) durch Mannenberg gefahren? 
Wir sind grad vom Weihnachtmarkt zurück.. und jetzt kommt Besuch.
Wieder eine Woche ohne MTB  Ich krieg noch Muskelschwund 

Hoffentlich klappt's nächste Woche.
ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (14. Dezember 2008)

mahlzeit.
ich bin heut gefahren,aber das will ja keiner wissen


----------



## Mannenberger (14. Dezember 2008)

heul  doch


----------



## Nukama (15. Dezember 2008)

Ach, ich bin gestern auch gefahren. Bei so schönem Wetter kann man doch nicht drinnen bleiben. 
Ich hab auch 2 Radspuren auf dem Igels Weg (oder doch Igelsweg) gefunden. War das einer von euch?


----------



## träk_fjul (15. Dezember 2008)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> bist Du grad (14.45 Uhr) durch Mannenberg gefahren?
> Wir sind grad vom Weihnachtmarkt zurück.. und jetzt kommt Besuch.
> Wieder eine Woche ohne MTB  Ich krieg noch Muskelschwund
> ...



nabend alex,


ja das könnte ich gewesen sein. war zwar sack-kalt (und mein sack ziemlich kalt), aber trotzdem recht witzig im schnee. auch oder gerade ohne spikes.
also, bis demnächst mal!

gruss


----------



## Bautiger (15. Dezember 2008)

hallo

so am we leg ich nen kurzurlaub in berchtesgarden ein mit bike nat. soll ja 30 cm neuschnee geben aber fahrtechnik rulez 
mal den watzmann rauf und runter 
@peter nochmal der sinn des forums ist es zu posten wann man fährt nicht wann man gefahren ist


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. Dezember 2008)

@Uwe



was bringts,wenn man es postet und in 5 minuten losfährt?

oft ne kurzschlussentscheidung bei mir.


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallole,

hat morgen früh jemand Böcke zum mitbiken. Schätze mal, das Wetter wird ähnlich grausam sein wie heute 
Tour steht noch nicht fest, auf den Trails dürfte alles recht weich sein 
ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukama (20. Dezember 2008)

Hey, 

werde morgen um 15 Uhr in Backnang erwartet, kann also bis da fahren, örtlich und zeitlich.


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Dezember 2008)

@ Nukama
wenn sonst keiner mitfährt, könnte ich dich morgen früh um 9.45 Uhr abholen.


----------



## Nukama (21. Dezember 2008)

Von meiner Seite geht das i.O.

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Dezember 2008)

ich schau morgen früh noch mal rein.... guts Nächtle


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Dezember 2008)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> ich schau morgen früh noch mal rein.... guts Nächtle



ha! Gedankenübertragung!


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Dezember 2008)

na?
Schwimmflügel schon aufgepustet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukama (21. Dezember 2008)

Ne, isch such noch ne regendichte Hose, sieht aber wenig erfolgsversprechend aus. Sonst wirds halt untenrum en bissle naß. Wielang willst du fahren?


----------



## Bautiger (22. Dezember 2008)

hallo

wie siehts denn morgen bin zu jeder schandtat bereit um 14.00 uhr muss ich halt wieder zuhaus sein.


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Dezember 2008)

ja wie... hamm'er scho Urlaub?
Und seit wann bist Du Kindergärtner 

Am Sonntag sind Nukama und ich die Liemes-Tour Richtung Felsenmeer gefahren, mit leichter Abwandlung. Nass aber trotzdem genial. 
Vielleicht stellt er ja noch die Bilder ins Fotoalbum?? 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (23. Dezember 2008)

hallo

ja seid heut is urlaub.
kindergärtner ? seit ich als polier arbeite 
limes felsenmeer hört sich gut an wann 
heut start ich um 12.00 für ne kleine technische runde um welze.


----------



## Bautiger (24. Dezember 2008)

hallo

so wie siehts morgen früh aus so um 9-10.00 uhr
@all frohe weihnachten und mögen die glocken nie süsser klingen


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Dezember 2008)

ja ja die Glocken....

Bei mir geht garnix über die Feiertage ... Termine Termine 

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (26. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten zusammen.

Das Wetter ist schön,die Mücken zwicken,es ist zeit zum Radfahrn 

Ich werd um 13 Uhr in Schorndorf losfahren (unter der B29 Brücke Haubersbronn).Wird eher gemächlich ohne Stress und um 16 uhr muss ich eh zurück sein,zwecks Besuch.


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leutla,

wie siehts morgen Nachmittag aus? 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (27. Dezember 2008)

hallo

@alex steffen ist da und wir sind dabei , wo und wann


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Dezember 2008)

supi!
Was haltet Ihr von 15.00 Uhr am Kaisersbacher Kreisel? 
Dann könnten wir entw. Richtung Limesweg/Felsenmeer oder von mir aus auch Richtung Kaisersbach (kenn ich mich aber nicht aus) oder...

... Mahlzeit

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (28. Dezember 2008)

hallo

alles klar 15.00 uhr Kreisel Mahlzeit


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Dezember 2008)

oder ist euch das zu spät?
Hab nicht drann gedacht, daß es um 17.00 schon dunkel wird.
Wenn die Sonne weg ist, wirds wohl recht frostig sein.
Meinetwegen kanns auch schon etwas früher los gehen.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (28. Dezember 2008)

hallo

start um 14.00 in welze ich denk ma wir sind so um 14,30 uhr am kreisel


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Dezember 2008)

alles klar... bis denne


----------



## Bautiger (30. Dezember 2008)

hallo

so morgen is ja wieder soweit sylvester 3-2-1 kaiserberge je nach witterung 
und startzeit in welzheim spätestens 11.00 uhr rückkehr 16-17.00 uhr.
wer lust mitzufahren oder sich unterwegs anzuschliessen sei es auch nur ein stück des weges,ist herzlich willkommen das zu tun.


----------



## träk_fjul (30. Dezember 2008)

hi junx,


bin morgen bei nem silvesterlauf - kann also nicht mit Euch biken. wünsche Euch allen n guten rutsch und schätze wir hören & sehen uns demnächst in 2009 mal.

bis denn!
gruss 

(und sauft nicht soviel - is schlecht für die ausdauer UND die potenz)


----------



## Bautiger (30. Dezember 2008)

hallo

wer säuft denn hier 
sylvesterlauf 

@all falls mann sich nicht mehr liest einen guten Rutsch.
Die Neujahrsausfahrt ab wo wann wohin, evtl Mannenberg und dort die gegend unsicher machen


----------



## Mannenberger (30. Dezember 2008)

Hey Uwe,

ist ja riesig der Andrang bei deiner Sylvester-Tour 
Bin zwar etwas hin und her gerissen, aber 2x hintereinander biken ist mir zu heavy.

Ich lass mir dafür für die Neujahrsausfahrt etwas einfallen...
Jedenfalls Nachmittags, oder? Da kann dann jeder ausschlafen 

Wie wärs denn mit einer Grotten-Tour. 

Na dann... guten Rutsch?

ALEX


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (30. Dezember 2008)

ich würd gern,aber mich hat ein starker Erkältungsinfekt erwischt 

Die Silvesterfeier wird auch ausfallen.


Einen guten rutsch und a gutes Neues 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (30. Dezember 2008)

hallo

@alex na das mit dem andrang an der sylvester tour bin ich ja gewohnt 

die grotten tour ist gebucht so um 13.00 bis 14.00 uhr


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Dezember 2008)

Also falls mich die Luft im Hinterrad nicht im Stich lässt,
folgender Plan:
Treffpunkt Oberndorf an der Bahnbrücke um 13.30 Uhr.





Gemütlicher Anstieg nach Althütte -> Ebnisee -> Gallengrotte -> Ebni -> Schmalenberg -> Geldmachersklinge -> Laufenmühle -> Kesselgrotte -> Forellensprung -> Welzheim.
Wird nicht überall zu fahren sein (Eis, Denkmalschutz usw.) aber das sehen wir ja..

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (31. Dezember 2008)

hallo

sieht ja richtig gut aus  kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Bautiger (1. Januar 2009)

hallo

@all
ein gutes neues 2009 wünsch ich euch


----------



## Bautiger (1. Januar 2009)

hallo

so wie siehts denn so die nächsten Tage wer fährt denn so


----------



## Bautiger (2. Januar 2009)

hallo

morgen 14.00 uhr ostkastell in welze technische runde um welze rum.
wer is mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (3. Januar 2009)

schaaad,

Nachmittags sind wir auf'm 60er.

Ich glaub ich brauch auch ne neue Kette. Wo war deine her?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (3. Januar 2009)

hallo

@alex http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...55;page=1;ID=8c6a4d0dfd8e63d257d5238f81ef44ee

wenns einem das wert ist die haben aber auch normale ketten (preis)

also ist bei dir morgen nix los,na ich versuch mal so um 11.00 uhr loszudüsen evtl kommt ja noch einer hinterm warmen ofen hervor


----------



## Mannenberger (4. Januar 2009)

uiuiui ganz schön teuer.. 
Eigentlich brauch ich nur nach der Schaltung 8 / 9 schauen, oder?
Mal gucken, ob auf der alten Kette was drauf steht.

Jedenfalls ist es so, daß wenn ich das Rad auf'm Kopf stehen hab und langsam am Pedal drehe, merkt man, daß die Kette "ruckt".
Denke mal, daß die Kette zu lang geworden ist.

Wie wärs denn mit der http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;product=7770;group=55;page=3;ID=8c6a4d0dfd8e63d257d5238f81ef44ee

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (4. Januar 2009)

hallo

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...55;page=1;ID=8c6a4d0dfd8e63d257d5238f81ef44ee

die hier reicht dicke http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...55;page=1;ID=8c6a4d0dfd8e63d257d5238f81ef44ee


----------



## Bautiger (5. Januar 2009)

hallo

fährt morgen jemand ,im schnee machts ja laune 
so als strecke gst/nrt/über schorndorf nach rudersberg start so um 13.00 -14.00 uhr


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Januar 2009)

Treffpunkt?
Meld mich morgen Mittag.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (5. Januar 2009)

hallo

gut alles klar, treffpunkt wellingtonien


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Januar 2009)

ups.. hab gar nicht auf die Uhr geguckt... 
Wir sind grad noch beim Mittagessen, also auf 13.00 Uhr wirds nix mehr.
Wenn ich mich beeil, klappts noch auf 14.00 Uhr.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (6. Januar 2009)

hallo

also 14.00 uhr an den wellingtonien


----------



## Nukama (10. Januar 2009)

Schwingt ihr euch morgen wieder aufs Rädle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (11. Januar 2009)

bei -16°C machts ja richtig spass 

Ich bin leider immernoch angeschlagen mit der Sch.... Erkältung


----------



## Nukama (11. Januar 2009)

Ja, mit Handschuhen und Kopfhaube gut möglich. Wollte heute ein bisschen aufm Ebnisee fahren, da aber mein Dad mit den gerade genannten Gegenständen skifahren ist, wurde nichts aus dem Abenteuer. 
Na dann bleibt mir nur eins: Ich wünsch dir gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jo,
mein Bike ist grad in der "Werkstatt", daher hab ich auch nicht ins Forum geschaut. War dafür Spazieren an den Hörschhofer Wasserfällen... auch schön 
Man sieht sich am Freitag!

ALEX


----------



## Nukama (12. Januar 2009)

So heute ne kleine Testrunde auf dem Ebnisee gedreht. 
Die Bilder unserer letzten Tour sind im Album.


----------



## Mannenberger (17. Januar 2009)

Mein Rädle isch wieder fit! 
Wegen mir könnten wir morgen eine Runde drehen..

ALEX


----------



## Nukama (18. Januar 2009)

Ich werd mich erst morgen wieder aufs Rad schwingen.


----------



## AntaresH (18. Januar 2009)

Moin,

also ich habe heute morgen hier in Berglen, wo ich mit meinen Hund Gassi war geschaut...und ich fahre noch nicht, da die Wege hier zum großen Teil vereist sind...einmal liegt noch gefrorener Schnee, zum anderen ist das getaute über Nacht gefroren....

LG


----------



## Bautiger (18. Januar 2009)

hallo

wir ham heut mal keine lust, euch viel spass beim biken


----------



## Bautiger (23. Januar 2009)

hallo

fährt jemand am samstag,würd mich anschliessen.
sonntag bin ich beim ice rider in schömberg bei calw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (25. Januar 2009)

Hallöle,

ich fahr heute Nachmittag ne' kleine Hausrunde.
Wer mitfahren möchte: 15.00 an der Haube (Parkplatz) in Mannenberg.
Grobe Richtung Rettichkreisel.. mal sehen.

ALEX


----------



## Nukama (25. Januar 2009)

Jo, ich werd wohl auch kommen, wenn ich bis dahin meine neune Schaltzüge verlegt hab.
Sonst fahr ich Singlespeed


----------



## Bautiger (25. Januar 2009)

hallo

so schon wieder da aber 15.00 uhr manneberg des reicht mir net.
euch viel spass.


----------



## Bautiger (30. Januar 2009)

hallo

wie siehts mit morgen und sonntag aus wer fährt wann wohin 
ich könnt mir wieder was richtung alfdorf hohler stein vorstellen so  hasi


----------



## Bautiger (31. Januar 2009)

hallo

so jetzt gehts los grobe richtung murrhardt


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Januar 2009)

14.30 an den Wellingtonien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (31. Januar 2009)

hallo

ist gebongt


----------



## Nukama (1. Februar 2009)

Jo, bis nacher!


----------



## Bautiger (7. Februar 2009)

hallo

so wie siehts morgen ?


----------



## Bautiger (8. Februar 2009)

hallo

ich zieh um 13.00 uhr los richtung rienharz


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Februar 2009)

Grrr. entweder spinnt das Forum oder mein Firefox...

jedenfalls ist mein Arm noch nicht wieder fit.
Nächste Woche bin ich in HH.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (8. Februar 2009)

hallo

@alex wie der arm schmerzt noch,mein knie hat am montag richtig probs gemacht dienstag gings wieder.
so nu aber los


----------



## Bautiger (22. Februar 2009)

hallo

@alex zurück aus hohenhaslach 
wie siehts fahrtechnisch aus


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Februar 2009)

... würd mal sagen bescheiden. War am Freitag im Training. Da hat mir's Aufwärmen schon gereicht (links) 

Naja... vielleicht ist ja nächsten Sonntag besser Wetter 
Dann machen wir nen Versuch?!

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (28. Februar 2009)

hallo

so das wetter soll ja morgen passen,wer ist mit am start 
den waldverhältnissen nach sollten wir etwas talwärts planen,die frage ist nur noch wann und wo


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Februar 2009)

Hallöle,

wäre auch für etwas leichteres Geläuf... 
Ne schöne Nachmittagsrunde, so ab 14.30 Uhr wäre doch toll.

Wohin?

Ich überleg beim Vesper weiter... 
(Bis später)


ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (28. Februar 2009)

Hey Uwe,
sollen wir uns an der Laufenmühle treffen und danach Richtung Steinenberg runter fahren? Evtl. auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch (Buhlbronn) und dann zürück über die MX , Kallenberg...?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (28. Februar 2009)

hallo

hey alex ist gebongt 14.00 oder 14.30 uhr


----------



## Nukama (1. März 2009)

Hey, 

ich fahr auch mit.


----------



## Mannenberger (1. März 2009)

Würde sagen... ich bin um 14.00 in Althütte und wir treppeln dann hoch an die Laufenmühle.. KO äh OK?

ALEX


----------



## Nukama (1. März 2009)

Ko


----------



## Mannenberger (1. März 2009)

Sunblocker nicht vergessen!


----------



## Nukama (1. März 2009)

Ich hab was ganz anderes vergessen, und auch nicht wiedergefunden. Hat halt ein anderer Freude daran.


----------



## Mannenberger (13. März 2009)

Hallo Leutla,

am Sonntag ist brunchen  angesagt, das wird wohl bedeuten, daß ich am So. nicht biken werde... sonst :kotz: 

schad

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (13. März 2009)

hallo

Ich werde am sonntag aus welzheim winnenden wendlingen fahren 
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (14. März 2009)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> Ich werde am sonntag aus welzheim winnenden wendlingen fahren
> .



Wird das eine Trauerfahrt?


----------



## Mannenberger (14. März 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
habs mal kurz durchgeklickt ... machbar ist das, sind rund 35 km von Winnenden über Aichwald, Plochingen, Deizisau (knappe 800 hm).... 

Dann viel Spaß


----------



## Bautiger (14. März 2009)

hallo

@alex

danke schön


----------



## Mannenberger (21. März 2009)

Hallo Leutla,

ich werd morgen nach dem Frühstück eine kurze Invalinden-Runde fahren  Schätze mal so 9.30 bis zum Mittagessen. 
Nachmittags hab ich leider keine Zeit.

ALEX


----------



## Nukama (22. März 2009)

Hallo. 

viel Spaß bei der Runde, wenn ich morgen ...heute noch rechtzeitig aufwach, komm ich mit. Aber dann ließt du noch was hier im forum/bzw sms. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Nukama (22. März 2009)

Bei uns kannste zwei abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (22. März 2009)

Bis gleich


----------



## Bautiger (29. März 2009)

hallo

fährt heut jemand


----------



## Mannenberger (29. März 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

wir (Jo, Rolf und ich) haben gestern und heute bei unserem Trainer Möbel geschleppt. 

Nächsten So.? 

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (5. April 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
schade, daß es heute (zumindest bei mir) nicht klappt mit dem Biken. 
Wenn ich fit wäre würd ich auf den Regen sch... hauptsach gfahra 
Nachdem der Arm jetzt wieder einsatzbereit ist spinnt das Knie.
Ich könnt echt :kotz: 

Sorry..

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (5. April 2009)

hallo

@alex kein thema,da steffen einen leichten schnupfen hat wärs mim biken bei uns sowieso nix gewesen.
next we kommt 
was ist denn mit dem knie los


----------



## Mannenberger (7. April 2009)

Bautiger schrieb:


> was ist denn mit dem knie los


ach, altes Kriegsleiden... 
Übrigends ist nächstes WE Oktern  mal sehen wie ich mich da ausklinken kann. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (9. April 2009)

hallo

so wie siehts denn so über oktern,heut is ruhetag , ab morgen bin ich zu jeder biketat bereit ,wer noch .


----------



## träk_fjul (10. April 2009)

hi uwe, 


bin auch wieder ausm winterschlaf erwacht, ostersamstag nachmittag kann ich können, wie siehts bei dir aus? bin allerdings nicht in einem zustand, der sich als form oder sowas ähnliches bezeichnen lässt...

also: GA1-geschleiche?
wenn ja: kommst Du runter? ich komme wahrscheinlich gar nicht erst hoch nach welze...

gruss


----------



## Bautiger (10. April 2009)

hallo

Frohe Ostern ersma allen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Morgen also OK wo und wann


----------



## träk_fjul (10. April 2009)

selber frohe ostern, ihr häschen!


würde sagen am bahnhof in schöndoof. 14h? dann können wir ja versuchen nach bouch zu kommen (wie auch immer) und dann bissi gfw-trails, oder? wär doch n guter start in die mtb-saison...

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (10. April 2009)

hallo

ok 14.00 schorndorf bahnhof


----------



## Bautiger (10. April 2009)

hallo

falls noch jemand mitwill 
abfahrt 12h welze über geiststein nrt rosenränkle plüderhausen schorndorf
dann gfw,trails satt


----------



## Mannenberger (10. April 2009)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> n guter *start* in die mtb-saison...


hää?


----------



## Bautiger (10. April 2009)

hallo

@alex er schrieb doch das er jetzt aus em winterschlaf erwacht ist 
bist du morgen bei


----------



## malicom (11. April 2009)

Hallo,

kann ich heute auch mit Euch Fahren? Komme aus Oberberken und heute 14 Uhr passt mir sehr gut. Ich weiss es nicht, ob das jeamand noch so kurzfristig liest, aber ich versuche da zu sein.

MFG

Martin


----------



## träk_fjul (11. April 2009)

hallo malicom,

logisch! kein problem. 14h am taxistand am schorndorfer bhf.
bis denn.
gruss


----------



## malicom (11. April 2009)

O.K. werde da sein.

Gruss Martin


----------



## Bautiger (11. April 2009)

hallo

wie siehts denn morgen so aus mim biken,ebnisee wär ne gute richtung 
muss aber ersma denn hinterreifen flicken,habs auf der heimfahrt durchs edbtal etwas übertrieben
ist jemand dabei


----------



## Mannenberger (11. April 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

ich nehm mir noch n' bissle Auszeit. Über Ostern ist auch kein Training, dann sollte es aber wieder gehen. Ansonsten muß ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen machen 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (11. April 2009)

hallo

hallo alex

hast ja recht gut genesen ist besser gebikt,dann greif ich morgen halt nochma allein an 
ma gucken ob sich was im haselbachtal tut


----------



## malicom (11. April 2009)

Hallo,

war eine klasse Ausfahrt heute. Ein paar hm haben wir in den 4std. auch gemacht.
Morgen geht es leider bei mir nicht.

@träk_fjul
@bautiger
Bilder stehen in meinem Fotoalbum.
Bis zum nächten mal.

Gruss Martin


----------



## Mannenberger (12. April 2009)

Hey Uwe,

wie ihr wart auf der Haube.. ohne mich.. frechheit!  

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (12. April 2009)

hallo

tja alex regeneration und genesung erfordert opfer 

wie siehts morgen 
was leichtes lockeres, ich komm zu dir rauf


----------



## Mannenberger (12. April 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

ich bin da... wir können ja nen Zwerg köpfen  

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (12. April 2009)

hallo

alex ,so um 14.00 uhr bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tlang78 (13. April 2009)

Hallo Ihr! Froher Ostern wünsch ich euch noch auch wenn es schon fast wieder vorbei ist. Melde mich auch wieder zurück. Typisch Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## Bautiger (13. April 2009)

hallo

ich glaubs ja garnicht,der lebt noch.
dir auch schöne ostern.
wie siehts aus 12.30-13.00 uhr welzheim und dann leichtes geschleiche


----------



## tlang78 (13. April 2009)

Hi Uwe, hm.. klingt gut 13 Uhr Wellingtonie?


----------



## Bautiger (13. April 2009)

hallo

13.00 h wellingtonien gebongt


----------



## Nukama (13. April 2009)

Owe, hab bis jetzt nicht ins Forum geschaut. Wünsch euch allen noch Frohe Ostern. 
Zumindest hab ich ein bisschen an meinem Rad geschraubt, das Wintertraining ist jetzt endgültig vorbei.


----------



## Bautiger (13. April 2009)

hallo

@jo dir auch noch schöne ostern ,schade war ne nette ruhige runde mit besuch bei alex 
na dann hast du die spikes ja runter 
schau mer mal was next we geht alex meint er will ma probieren


----------



## Bautiger (18. April 2009)

hallo

so wie siehts heut so um 14.30 Uhr aus kleine runde im regen 

für die schönwetterfahrer  solls dann ja morgen besser wetter haben.


----------



## tlang78 (18. April 2009)

Hi Uwe, heute ist nix mit Schlammschlacht... heute heißt es Sauna und Wellness mit Anhang 

Morgen wäre ich wieder dabei 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (18. April 2009)

hallo

so wieder da hm war das lecker 
so wie siehts mit morgen ?
wir könnten ja mal den hohenstaufen besuchen 
oder hat jemand andere vorschläge


----------



## Mannenberger (18. April 2009)

Hey Uwe,

dachte schon Du fährst mit deinen Gmünder Kumpels 

Also ich für meinen Teil werd nicht bis auf den Hohenstaufen fahren.
Höchstens bis Lorch und dann gemächlich heimzus (Wieslauftal).
(Falls ich überhaupt bis Welze komm )

Und wann? Nachmittags?

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (18. April 2009)

hallo

nee 10,30 uhr ist mir in dem fall zu früh 
abfahrt so um 13,30 14,00 uhr passt für den staufen,aber dich kriegen wir da auch noch rauf


----------



## Bautiger (18. April 2009)

hallo

un nu was mache mer jetzt,ich mein mir müasst ja net auf der staufe,bin für vorschläge jederzeit offen.


----------



## Mannenberger (19. April 2009)

mir Wurscht.. von mir aus können wir ja Richtung Lorch fahren. 
Bis zum Staufen ist's mir mit dem dicken Knie zu weit. 

Wie siehts da beim Hagerwaldsee / Hüttenbühlsee http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/331837aus? Gibt's da evtl . schöne Trails? 

Wir können uns ja um 14.00 Uhr in Welze treffen und dann entscheiden.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (19. April 2009)

hallo

so macher mers 
14.00h wellingtonien


----------



## Mannenberger (19. April 2009)

@Nukama,

Hey Jo, fährst Du mit?
Bin um 13.15 Uhr an der Busshaltestelle beim Kindi.

ALEX


----------



## Nukama (19. April 2009)

Hey, 

schade, ich fahr heute nur von A nach B, und wieder zurück.

nächstes Mal dann hoffentlich wieder.
Geniesst die Sonne, und viel Spaß beim Radln.


----------



## Nukama (19. April 2009)

Alex, um 13:15 wird eine Person auf dich beim Kindi (Strohhof?) warten. Viel Spaß beim Radfahren wünsch ich euch.


----------



## tlang78 (19. April 2009)

Servus, 
hier mal die Runde von heute als Google Earth Datei.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mannenberger (25. April 2009)

Hallo Leutla,

bin morgen nicht da... 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tlang78 (29. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

was los? Alle ausgewandert? Wie schauts am Samstag mit einer kleineren Tour aus? Von mir auch auch 1-2 Kaiserbergetour. Sonntag bin ich im Schwarzwald. Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (29. April 2009)

hallo

@tlang ok kaiserberge sind gebongt 
Start wo und wann 
können uns ja in pfahlbronn treffen und dann den limes runter 
nur die uhrzeit müssten wir noch festlegen


----------



## tlang78 (30. April 2009)

Also mir ist es egal wann am Samstag. Nur halt nicht so früh am Morgen


----------



## Bautiger (30. April 2009)

hallo

so spätestens um 11.00 uhr sollten wir aber los.

ist morgen jemand unterwegs


----------



## tlang78 (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

alles klar. Treffen wir uns dann um 11 Uhr in Pfahlbronn an der Bushaltestelle gegenüber der Sparkasse. Dann können wir von da aus los den Limes runter.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (1. Mai 2009)

hallo

alles klar bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (2. Mai 2009)

hallo

so nun die alles entscheidende frage : wer fährt morgen mit 
und wann und wohin 
ich wär mal wieder für was in alex seiner richtung wenn er mitfährt


----------



## Mannenberger (2. Mai 2009)

Hallöle,

biketechnisch geht morgen leider nix. (so kann's nicht weitergehen )

Ich bin morgen ab ca. 11.00 Uhr in Enderbach (ohne "s") bei Alfdorf. Dort ist Fuhrmannstag.
Falls Ihr die Richtung fahrt, können wir uns ja auf ein Radler dort treffen.
Hab auf jeden Fall s' Händi dabei.

Ansonsten... viel Spaß! 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (2. Mai 2009)

hallo

also gut  dann halt morgen bissel hasi  und dann enderbach  wo is das genau


----------



## Mannenberger (2. Mai 2009)

Hey Uwe,
so groß kann das K... auch nicht sein. 
Frag mal Thomas. Ich fahr halt den Schildern nach...






ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (2. Mai 2009)

hallo

mal schauen ob ich thomas noch erreich ist ja morgen nich da,obwohl werd das k..... schon finden


----------



## tlang78 (2. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Enderbach ist ein sau kleines Kaff hinter Alfdorf

Du fährst Alfdorf rein, an der abbiegenden Vorfahrsstraße (abgerissenes Haus) links weg. Dann immer der Nase nach gerade aus... Irgendwann kommt links ein Sportplatz und rechts ne Schule. Am Ortsausgang dürfte dann Enderbach schon angeschrieben sein.

Ist kein Problem zu finden 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (2. Mai 2009)

hallo

danke


----------



## Bautiger (3. Mai 2009)

hallo

noch jemand da?, um 14 h gehts los


----------



## träk_fjul (4. Mai 2009)

hallo uwe und martin (und alle anderen natürlich... ),


am wochenende waren die schorndorfer naturfreunde auf der schwäb. alb - leider ohne mich, da ich nicht an allen tagen konnte. shit aber auch. hab mit malicom alias martin schon mal gesprochen:

würde trotzdem gerne mal da oben cruisen - vor allem der wanderweg hw 1 ist ein einziger singletrack an der albkante antlang (bin da schon mal n stückle gewandert...). die 2m-regel vergessen wir an dieser stelle mal...
hat jemand böcke, mal 2 tage mitzufahren (1 übernachtung zb von samstag auf sonntag in nem naturfreundehaus)? transalB sozusagen... an zwei tagen schafft man schon n ganz gutes stück. 
alles weitere dann, würde ich sagen...
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (4. Mai 2009)

hallo

na klar da wär ich mit bei müssten nur mal den termin abstimmen.
bin auch mal ein stück hw 1 gefahren bei mir war der aber 2,20 meter breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malicom (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

sehr gute Idee , wie @Bautiger schon gesagt hat, muss man nur ein Termin abstimmen.

Gruss Martin


----------



## träk_fjul (7. Mai 2009)

nabend martin und uwe,


super dass ihr mit am start seid, ist echt lohnenswert "da oben". @uwe: ja, es gibt auch ein paar kilometer forstweg, aber auf der inoffiziellen bikestrecke ab mitte der route wirds gut trailig...

also, macht doch mal termin-vorschläge; ich schätze, samtags / sonntag und eine übernachtung wäre am besten. auch wenn dann einige wanderer "umgefahren" werden wollen...
ich habe keine kinder und bin sicher flexibler wie ihr. ich würde dann die route, an-und abfahrt und die übernachtung planen, wenn das ok ist.

gruss


----------



## Bautiger (7. Mai 2009)

hallo

der einzige termin den ich zusagen könnte wär der 13-14 juni 09
evtl 4-5 juli oder 11-12 juli ansonsten alles voll mit race terminen und junior wochenenden.
wie siehts in der richtung bei euch aus.
@träk wär super wenn du die orga machst.


----------



## malicom (7. Mai 2009)

Super,

bei mir geht es alles bis auf den 4-5 Juli (Grosse Geburtstagsfeier).

Gruss Martin
PS. Wobei am 14. Juni gibt es den Bikemarathon in Waldhaus, vielleicht nehme ich da teil. http://www.waldhaus-bier.de/index.html?inhalt=4896


----------



## Bautiger (7. Mai 2009)

hallo

also am liebsten wär mir ja der 13-14-juni 2009
@träk bring das ding auf den weg und ich kanns eintragen


----------



## Bautiger (7. Mai 2009)

hallo

@martin,träk

also was jetzt  13-14-Juni 09 oder 11-12-juli-09 aüßert euch


----------



## tlang78 (7. Mai 2009)

Servus,

ein "TransALB" klingt recht interessant. Wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist würde ich gern mit, falls es terminlich bei mir hinhaut.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## malicom (7. Mai 2009)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @martin,träk
> 
> also was jetzt  13-14-Juni 09 oder 11-12-juli-09 aüßert euch



OK, bei mir gehen beide Termine .
Sonst will keiner mit  ?! Schade.

Gruss Martin


----------



## malicom (7. Mai 2009)

tlang78 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ein "TransALB" klingt recht interessant. Wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist würde ich gern mit, falls es terminlich bei mir hinhaut.
> 
> ...


 Sorry, war ich zu langsam.

Gruss Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (7. Mai 2009)

hallo

@martin abwarten der thomas hat ja schon interesse geäussert (jetzt war ich zu langsam)
fährst du denn marathon in waldhaus doch nich mit


----------



## malicom (7. Mai 2009)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @martin abwarten der thomas hat ja schon interesse geäussert (jetzt war ich zu langsam)
> fährst du denn marathon in waldhaus doch nich mit



Habe mich noch nicht angemeldet und es ist mir nicht so wichtig wie Siegelberg.

Gruss Martin


----------



## träk_fjul (8. Mai 2009)

junge, junge!


ihr habt ja n ganz schönes tempo beim posten. *13./14. juni* geht bei mir auch, also _loggen wir den termin definitiv ein_, ok? dabei sind uwe, martin, seba und tlang(???-> bitte nochmal durchfunken wegen übernachtungsplätzen). ich organisiere alles und geb' euch im forum oder auf dem bike  bescheid, wie es aussieht. ich hoffe ihr könnt mit bed&breakfast bzw. (alp)vereinshütten leben...?

alles klar?
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (8. Mai 2009)

hallo 

@träk also der 13-14-Juni 2009 ist gebongt.


> ich hoffe ihr könnt mit bed&breakfast bzw. (alp)vereinshütten leben...?


klar guck halt das genügend  und  dasind dann passt das schon 

p.s wer ist seba  ich zieh die frage zurück


----------



## malicom (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

13-14 Juni halte ich mir jetzt frei. Übernachtung mit Frühstück bzw.Vereinshütte gehen in Ordnung (bin pflegeleicht ). Ich freue mich schon drauf.

Gruss Martin


----------



## tlang78 (11. Mai 2009)

Alles klar! 13.-14.06. klingt gut. Mir ist es wurst wo ich übernachte. Hauptsache ein Dach überm Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (16. Mai 2009)

Hallöle,

was geht morgen?
Würd gerne morgens fahren, Nachmittags sind Gewitter angesagt. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (16. Mai 2009)

hallo

morgen bin ich mit thomas in bb zum fahrtechnikkurs 
wobei um 9.00 an der laufenmühle,edelmannshof ,forellensprung,sollt halt um 12.00 uhr wieder in welze sein
passt das alex ?


----------



## Mannenberger (16. Mai 2009)

um 9.00 
dann muß ich's Frühstück ausfallen lassen..
Sagen wir 9.30?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (16. Mai 2009)

hallo

ok 9,30 uhr


----------



## Nukama (20. Mai 2009)

Wann startet morgen die MTB-Tour, und wer ist mit dabei?


----------



## Bautiger (20. Mai 2009)

hallo

um 10.00 uhr 
in sulzbach murr
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5931926#post5931926
mit
Alex
Martin
Seba
Thomas
Uwe
und dir ??????


----------



## malicom (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

@träk_fjul und ich (@malicom) treffen uns um 8:30 bei Bikes&boards in Schorndorf.
Wenn jemand noch Lust hat, kann noch mit.

Gruss Martin


----------



## Nukama (20. Mai 2009)

Ja, bis morgen dann, werd wohl ab 9 in Althütte aufbrechen.


----------



## Nukama (21. Mai 2009)

Bei dem Wetter sollt ma net durch Trails fahra.
Wie siehts aus, soll sich das Wetter noch bessern?


----------



## Bautiger (21. Mai 2009)

hallo

NEIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (22. Mai 2009)

hallo

morgen jemand unterwegs bzw. hat jemand lust zum fahren


----------



## tlang78 (22. Mai 2009)

Hi Uwe, ich hätte lust auf ne ruhige Runde 

Muss nur noch schauen, das ich bis dahin meine Schuhe trocken bekomme.


----------



## Bautiger (22. Mai 2009)

hallo

schau mal das du deine schuhe so bis 14.00 uhr trocken hast,ich komm dann zu dir rüber,passt das


----------



## tlang78 (22. Mai 2009)

Geht klar! War vorhin auch ne kleine Runde radeln... Socken waren wieder nass aber die Schuhe sollte jetzt trocken sein


----------



## tlang78 (29. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Es ist so ruhig hier geworden... Uwe hast du Lust heute Abend ne kleine Feierabendrunde zu drehen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Mai 2009)

Hey Uwe,
was machst Du am Sa.? Meine Ersatzteile sind da.
Evtl. könnt ich kurz mit dem Hinterrad bei Dir vorbeikommen (Adresse per P.M.)

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (29. Mai 2009)

hallo

@thomas ja geht klar,wann ,wo ,wohin wüsst ich was


----------



## tlang78 (29. Mai 2009)

Wenn du ne Tour hast dann sagen an... Wenn die um Welzheim ist, dann wie immer Wellengtonie oder es ist bei mir in der Gegend dann kommst bei mir vorbei 

Würde sagen so 17:30 Uhr.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (29. Mai 2009)

welleningtonien 17,30 ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (31. Mai 2009)

Hey Uwe,
wann startet die Montags-Tour?


----------



## Bautiger (31. Mai 2009)

hallo

da von den welzheimern ausser mir und steffen keiner mitfährt,sind wir vom terminlichen her frei 
tlang wollt ja auch mitfahren 

also jungs wo wann wohin


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Mai 2009)

hallole,
wie wärs mit 14 Uhr am Kaisersbacher Kreisel? 
Und dann die Murrhardter Runde?
Oder??

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (31. Mai 2009)

hallo

hört sich gut an ,wegen mir ists gebongt 
tlang hab ich ne pn gschickt


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Mai 2009)

alles klar,
schau mal in meine Fotos, hab noch ein Bild von Dir bei den anderen Bildern entdeckt..
Und ACTION!


----------



## tlang78 (31. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

morgen nachmittag gehts bei mir nicht da ich aufm Geburtstag bin. Sorry.. Dann wieder nächte Woche.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (31. Mai 2009)

schaaad!


----------



## Bautiger (31. Mai 2009)

hallo

ja schaad !

achja der Link zu dem angeblichen MTB Unfall:  http://www.suedwest-aktiv.de/region/geislingerzeitung/aus_stadt_und_kreis/4373232/artikel.php


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Juni 2009)

Sch*** die Wand an 
Mir ist eine Seite der Dämpferaufnahme an der Schwinge gebrochen 
Mal sehen was mein ZEG Händler meint, ob da wohl nach fast 5 Jahren noch Garantie drauf ist?? 
Mit kleben wird's wohl nicht lange halten.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (1. Juni 2009)

hallo

@alex na so ein schei-.........
wenn zeg da nich reagiert würd ichs mal direkt bei scott probieren.
kannst du mal ein bild von reinstellen.


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Juni 2009)

Bild geht schlecht, versuch grad den Mist zu kleben...
Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mal etwas gegoogelt und festgestellt, daß Scott hier relativ kulant sein soll. Allerdings gibt es auf Rahmen usw. nur 4 Jahre Garantie... das wäre 11/2008 gewesen. Vielleicht hab ich auch Glück.

ALEX

Im Prinzip sieht's so aus wie beim Kollegen hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=292149


----------



## tlang78 (1. Juni 2009)

Hiho,

Üble Sache Alex.. 

GPS Tour im Anhang.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## tlang78 (1. Juni 2009)

Datei zu groß Uwe.. ich schick die per E-Mail.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (1. Juni 2009)

hallo

@alex  KLEBEN 
das wird keinen wert haben  eher wirds da richtig gefährlich,ich würd da ersma rücksprache mit scott halten


----------



## träk_fjul (2. Juni 2009)

hallo jungs,


mal n kurzes update wegen unseres alb-x:

aaaaaalsooo:
die strecke wie ich sie ursprünglich geplant hatte in den 2 etappen, die wir haben, beträgt samstags zum einrollen ca. 80km und 2700 hm, sonntags knappe 90 km und 3400hm - alles nach guten karten mit hm-angaben gerechnet-also keine fantasy-zahlen... DAS IST ZUVIEL!!! 

würde also sagen wir fahren in schw. gmünd los, nach heubach auf den hw 1 (den wanderweg) und gucken dann nach lust, laune, anzahl der pannen, mittagsschläfchen aufm bike, usw...wie weit wir kommen, meine karten zeigen auch jeweils die umgebung in gewissen grenzen an, man muss im prinzip nur vom hw1 ins tal heizen und n gasthof oder ne pension mit weizen-flat-rate uns so suchen (und finden). zumindest betten gibts immer. ich denke das ist besser als was vorzureservieren, eventuell anzuzahlen zu müssen und es dann nicht in anspruch nehmen zu können, oder?
ich frage auch nochmal meinen dad - der ist schwäb. alb wanderer...und kennt vielleicht noch nen guten gasthof in unserer gegend.

am zweiten tag (ich schätze wir kommen nicht ganz bis jungingen - das wäre die komplette distanz-siehe oben) das heisst wir müssen im tal rollen bis zum nächsten bahnhof, zb bei der etappe am zweiten tag nach ca. 60 km und 2000 hm runter vom hw 1 und nach pfullingen...von dort mit der db nach schorndorf.

ich denke martin und ich kommen aus schorndorf zusammen angerollt. uwe und thomas aus welze. nukuma hat sich ja nachnominiert-weiss jetzt gar nicht genau wo du wohnst, kannst dich aber, wenn es sinn macht, uns gerne anschliessen...   .  also sind wir zu fünft wenn alles läuft wie geplant...

*vorschlag: treffpunkt in gmünd am samstag, den 13.6.2009: würde sagen: 8h plus/minus 10min; bahnhof taxistand. ist das ok für alle??? 
wenn nicht, bitte meckern...*

*@martin*: wir könnten mit den zug fahren...
7h44 in schorndorf-regionalexpress ankunft gmünd 8h04. was sagst du?

*@uwe*: du hast gps? und daten? kann ja nicht schaden, obwohl der albvereinsweg an sich gut ausgeschildert ist - zumindest fürs wanderer-tempo...

sollte das wetter total beschissen sein und der wanderweg einen zustand wie in sulzbach vermuten lassen, wäre ich dafür dass wir am freitag nochmal kurz telefonieren und hier posten wie es aussieht. wird aber eh bombenwetter werden!

*noch was vergessen??? *


_ALTERNATIVE: möglich wäre es auch nach bad urach mit autos zu fahren-dann kommen wir weiter in richtung westen voran, müssetn aber dann nen rundkurs oder so nach urach zurück fahren (ginge zb über den hw 2...) vorteil wäre die ersparte bahnfahrt am sonntag-kann ziemlich lange dauern und mit 200 mal umsteigen verbunden sein. 
was meint ihr?_

sodele, das wars erst mal!
gruss und bis bald!


----------



## Mannenberger (2. Juni 2009)

Bautiger schrieb:


> ..kannst du mal ein bild von reinstellen.






Kleben hält tatsächlich nur bedingt. Vor allem bei der Belastung, die auf das Ding kommt. 
ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (2. Juni 2009)

hallo  



> Kleben hält tatsächlich nur bedingt. Vor allem bei der Belastung, die auf das Ding kommt



und nu  warsch scho bei der zeg ,was sagen die ?
http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/support
was hast du für ein scott Fx 10 oder 25


----------



## Mannenberger (2. Juni 2009)

G-zero FX 25 Bj. ca. 2002 (lt. Handbuch)
ZEG meint: Scott könnte eventuell unter Umständen Kulanz zeigen. Garantie gibts nach der Zeit jedenfalls nicht mehr.. 

Aber ich hab noch ein paar andere Kollegen im Forum gefunden, bei denen auch die Dämpferaufhängung bzw. die Schwinge  gebrochen ist.
Meistens bei G-Zero Modellen.

Mal sehen. So kann ich auf jeden Fall nicht fahren. Falls die andere Seite auch noch bricht ist ganz Schicht im Schacht. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (2. Juni 2009)

hallo

dann drück ich dir auf jeden fall mal die daumen das scott da kulant ist,wenn du ein neues brauchst ,ich steh zur kaufberatung zur verfügung


----------



## tlang78 (3. Juni 2009)

> die strecke wie ich sie ursprünglich geplant hatte in den 2 etappen, die wir haben, beträgt samstags zum einrollen ca. 80km und 2700 hm, sonntags knappe 90 km und 3400hm - alles nach guten karten mit hm-angaben gerechnet-also keine fantasy-zahlen... DAS IST ZUVIEL!!!



Das wäre für mich wohl der absolute Overkill! Ich bin vorher noch nie so viel hm am Stück gefahren.

Die Alternative find ich schon besser  Treffpunkt Gmünd ginge auch i. O.

Auf jeden Fall wird die Tour eine neue Erfahrung für mich werden 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (3. Juni 2009)

hallo



> aaaaaalsooo:
> die strecke wie ich sie ursprünglich geplant hatte in den 2 etappen, die wir haben, beträgt samstags zum einrollen ca. 80km und 2700 hm, sonntags knappe 90 km und 3400hm - alles nach guten karten mit hm-angaben gerechnet-also keine fantasy-zahlen... DAS IST ZUVIEL!!!



Och Menno  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im Ernst da hast du recht seba,soll ja auch noch Spass machen.

Also Schwäbisch Gmünd als Startpunkt ist in Ordnung,Uhrzeit passt auch.
Gps und Daten meinerseits sind vorhanden und verfügbar.

Autos sollten wir aussen vor lassen,meine Meinung.


----------



## Bautiger (3. Juni 2009)

hallo,

so hab mich mal schlau gemacht was die Zugrückverbindung angeht.
Pfullingen hat keinen Zugbahnhof,wir müssten weiter nach Reutlingen,von dort aus ist unkompliziert mit Rb oder Re bis Gmünd oder Schorndorf mit 1-2 mal umsteigen.


----------



## träk_fjul (3. Juni 2009)

nabend, 



was!? pfullingen keine bahn-anbindung...? mannohmann, das ist dann schon der ar*** der welt, was? wobei pfullingen ja nicht unbekannt ist und recht zivilisiert klingt. aber in so nem kaff gibts dann bestimmt n saloon fürs wochenend-abschluss-weizen...

ok, dann warten wir noch die posts von nukuma und martin ab, thomas hat sich ja eher für ne rundstrecke ausgesprochen ab urach, könnte ich mit leben, allerdings ist das mit den autos natürlich immer etwas umständlich. ausserdem müßten wir unter umständen 2mal den gleichen weg nehmen (hin-und z.t. zurück). aber wenn die mehrheit dafür ist, schauen wir halt mal. karten usw. hätte ich allerdings für den hw 2 keine.

ich denke wir machen LANGSAM (auch du uwe) und dann schafft man die distanzen easy. weiss ich von meinem ersten alpencross... erst der dritte oder vierte tag ist ziemlich unlustig...sowas machen wir ja net. selbst bei nem 10er-schnitt (und das ist laaangsam) und eher mehreren, dafür kürzeren pausen (ist besser als zu lange) würden wir unter umständen die ganze distanz schaffen - wenn wir nicht um 11h am sonntag mit kater losfahren. aber wer weiss.
alos, bloß kein stress.

gruss


----------



## Mannenberger (3. Juni 2009)

Hey Uwe,
guck mal da:
http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwan...waebische-alb-nordrand-weg-hw-1-etappe-4.html

vielleicht kannst Du dir da die Etappen fr dein GPS runterladen

ALEX


----------



## malicom (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
nach den Ferien, bin ich auch wieder im Lande.
... und alle wieder erholt nach dem Vatertag (meine letzte Fahrradtour)?
@träk_fjul, unsere Strecke habe ich in mein Fotoalbum reingestellt, es waren bei mir 125km und weit über 2000hm!!!

Zu Alb-X: ich bin auch für die Schwäbisch Gmünd als Startpunkt - Variante. Ansonsten passe ich mich an. Die Zahlen klingen schon gewaltig, wird auch für mich eine neue Erfahrung.
Zu dem Zug: 7h44 in schorndorf-regionalexpress ankunft Gmünd 8h04 sage ich nur .

Gruss Martin

PS. Kartenmaterial habe ich auch, leider nur in  Papierform, also nicht kompatiebel mit Garmin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (3. Juni 2009)

hallo

@alex  danke für den link

@träk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  geht klar


----------



## Nukama (4. Juni 2009)

Hi, 

von Althütte aus über Welzheim nach Schwäbisch Gmünd wäre eine Möglichkeit. 
Aber ich glaube, dass ich dann auch am 13.6. um 7:44 in Schorndorf sein werde. 
Bis dahin.


----------



## Bautiger (4. Juni 2009)

hallo

also ich werd von welze aus nach pfahlbronn düsen dort thomas aufgabeln dann über lorch nach gmünd


----------



## Bautiger (4. Juni 2009)

hallo

und alex was spricht scott( ist das Ransom schon unterwegs)


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Juni 2009)

wieso? Hab ich jemand entführt 
Ich weiss von nix!

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (5. Juni 2009)

hallo

 @alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (8. Juni 2009)

HURRRRRAAA!
Ich bekomm ne neue Schwinge auf Kulanz 
Nur s' Aus- und Einbauen muß ich zahlen... kann ja nicht die Welt sein.
Danke  SCOTT 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (8. Juni 2009)

hallo

@alex lass dir die schwinge geben und wir bauen sie selber ein


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Juni 2009)

Ne,
kann nicht verlangen, daß die für'n Nuller mit SCOTT telefonieren und rummachen... und dann nix dran verdienen. 
Außderdem baut er mir den Fox-Dämpfer vom Träk um (Buchsen) wenn's klappt.
ALEX


----------



## träk_fjul (10. Juni 2009)

nabend männer!


nochmal n kuzes update wegen samstag "nacht": ich komme mit martin um kurz nach 8h an in gmünd, dann kann es losgehen.
wetter soll laut sven plöger von vor 20min bombig werden- am sonntag gut warm, aber auf der alb ist das eh nicht so extrem. allerdings dürften gut wanderer unterwegs sein, also sonnenbrillen und sturmhauben einpacken. hilft gegen gegenüberstellungen und beweisfotos enorm...

ich checke nochmal potentielle gasthöfe in unserer umgebung.
in diesem sinne!
gruss und bis denn!
*
@martin: 7h30 am taxistand? *


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Juni 2009)

Leider ohne Träks Fox Dämpfer


----------



## Bautiger (10. Juni 2009)

hallo

schick  das schreit ja nach ner tour morgen,so um 14.00 uhr


----------



## Mannenberger (11. Juni 2009)

servus,
komm grad vom Wandern  mit meinem Dad... ja das böse Wort 
jetzt ist estmal Pause angesagt...

ALEX


----------



## Nukama (11. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch grad von ner kleinen Tour heimgekommen. 
Hab das Regenwetter gut umfahren. 

Fahr dann am Samstag morgen von Haubersbronn nach Schorndorf und mit dem Regio nach SG.


----------



## Bautiger (11. Juni 2009)

hallo



> servus,
> komm grad vom Wandern mit meinem Dad... ja das böse Wort
> jetzt ist estmal Pause angesagt...


----------



## malicom (11. Juni 2009)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> *
> @martin: 7h30 am taxistand? *



Hallo,
7:30Uhr  geht in Ordnung. Ich glaube @Nukama kommt auch in Schorndorf an. 
So wie ich richtig gezählt habe, sind wir zu fünft. Und damit wir nicht alle alles fünffach mitnehmen, sage was ich dabei habe: Luftpumpe, Minitool(mit Kettennieter), Ersatzschläuche, Schlauchreparaturset und mini Verbandskasten. Der @Bautiger (Uwe) nimmt die Dämpferpumpe mit. 
Sollte ich was vergessen haben, bitte schreiben, oder selber mitnehmen.

Gruss Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (11. Juni 2009)

hallo

@martin top idee hier reinzuschreiben was jeder mitbringt 
dämpferpumpe,tool,2 ersatzschläuche av,ersatzschaltauge,kettennietstifte,bremsbeläge shimano

ansonsten wird morgen s bike nochma gecheckt,kette,lager usw. geschmiert.

und am samstag um 6,45 h gehts in welze los.


----------



## tlang78 (12. Juni 2009)

Servus,

tja ich nehm 2 Ersatzschläuche mit und das wars dann auch schon.
Evtl noch ein Paar Ersatzbeine falls meine müde werden 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nukama (12. Juni 2009)

Ich nehm noch mein wasserdichten Foto und Sonnencreme mit. Eine alte Sonnenbrille hab ich auch noch gefunden.


----------



## träk_fjul (12. Juni 2009)

gudnabend,


also gut, wenn hier jeder postet was er mit nimmt, will ich nicht fehlen. ich nehme sitzcreme, ein schaltauge für die cube-fahrer unter uns (passen vielleicht auch woanders), kettenöl, und pfefferspray gegen wanderer(hunde) mit...was vergessen????

gruss und bis morgen!


----------



## tlang78 (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo, wollte noch ein paar Kabelbinder einpacken. Musste jedoch feststellen, dass ich keine mehr habe.

Bis morgen...
Thomas


----------



## malicom (12. Juni 2009)

tlang78 schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte noch ein paar Kabelbinder einpacken. Musste jedoch feststellen, dass ich keine mehr habe.
> 
> Bis morgen...
> Thomas


Hallo,

die nehme ich mit (gute Idee!). Foto ist auch O.K., für meine DigiCam bräuchte ich einen zweiten Rucksack  (nehme nur Fotohandy ).

Gruss Martin


----------



## malicom (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
seid Ihr alle, nach unserer sehr schönen Tour (Alb-X), gut nach Hause gekommen?
Die Bilder habe ich gespeichert und schicke Euch einen PM mit Link.
Eure Bilder könnt Ihr mir auch zukommen lassen.

Gruss Martin


----------



## Bautiger (14. Juni 2009)

hallo

so bin auch grad heimgekommen.
bin noch über plüderhausen den nrt hochgetreten 
gesamt daten : 205,21 km   4045 hm  13,85 km/h schnitt 
das war ne saugeile tour 
@thomas noch gut heimgekommen ?
@martin anbei die links für die klettergärten:http://waldkletterpark-hohenlohe.de/
http://www.abenteuerpark-schlosslichtenstein.de/home.htm
in hohenlohe ist tel. anmeldung erforderlich , in lichtenstein nicht.
am besten morgens hingehen ist nicht so viel los.


----------



## flowbike (14. Juni 2009)

verdammt, ich lese das erst jetzt hier, da wäre ich auch gerne mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (14. Juni 2009)

hallo

@flowbike ja schade 

@ thomas morgen 18.00 uhr in welze


----------



## Nukama (14. Juni 2009)

So ich bin auch noch gut angekommen. 
Die Tour war wirklich wunderschön. 
Nur merke ich, dass ich meine linke Bremse ein "bisschen" zu straff eingestellt habe.
Martin, ich schick dir noch einen Link zu meinen Bildern, wenn ich mal bei meinem PC bin. 

Ach, der Tomas ist bestimmt noch unterwegs. 
Wäre ich jetzt auch, wenn mein Knie nicht nein sagen würde. 

Gute Erholung


----------



## tlang78 (15. Juni 2009)

Hi Ihr,

bin noch nach Plochingen gerollt und dort gemütlich mit der Bahn nach Hause  Um 17 Uhr war ich daheim. Irgendwie zog mich da die Couch magisch an und ich verweilte den ganzen restlichen Sonntag dort 

@Uwe: Bin heute sicher nicht dabei! Mit 2 verschlissenen Bremsen fahren ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Außerdem weiß ich noch nicht was mich heute auf der Arbeit erwartet und wie lange ich arbeiten muss.

Gruß
Thomas

PS: Schreib mit eure E-Mail Adressen per PM bitte. Dann kann ich euch für meine Webgalerie freischalten.


----------



## Bautiger (15. Juni 2009)

hallo

@thomas hast ja recht mit den bremsen,können ja evtl am mittwoch abend ne fa runde drehen.


----------



## tlang78 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

mal schauen ob das am Mittwoch was wird. Bring mein Bike am Donnerstag zu B&B zum Komplettcheck (auch wegen dem Höhenschlag am vorderen Laufrad). Kanns dann am Freitag nach Feierabend wieder abholen. Ich hoffe das Bike von meiner besseren Hälfte ist dann auch fertig 

Also ist diese Woche eher mau was radeln angeht 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## malicom (17. Juni 2009)

@tlang78 und @Nukama,

danke für die Bilder, habe nicht gewusst, dass Ihr so viele gemacht habt. Sind sehr viele sehr gute dabei .
Das beweist, dass die Tuor klasse war.

Gruss Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (17. Juni 2009)

Hallole,
bin dieses WE bei de Schluchties (leider ohne Bike).

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (17. Juni 2009)

hallo

@alex wo genau bist du denn und wie lang ab sonntag mittag bin ich in kitzbühel mit bike nat.


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Juni 2009)

Hey Uwe,
falsche Ecke, bin in Tirol, in Fiss. Das sind so 150 km Luftlinie von Kitzbühel.
Na dann viel Spaß... hop hop 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (25. Juni 2009)

hallo

schöne grüße aus dem veregneten kitzbühel 
seid ihr am we gar nicht gefahren 
heute den rest der strecke abgeradelt,45 km mit 2200 hm 
morgen is ruhetag

ps: ergebniss des 24 h race münchen 10 platz von 22


----------



## tlang78 (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

na das klingt ja dann nach einer richtigen Schlammschlacht. War nur die Tage meine Haselbachtalrunde drehen ( 38 Km und 1012 HM  ). Bike ist vom Service zurück und läuft wie geschmiert  Schaltauge war verbogen und darum ist die Schaltung immer gesprungen.

Bist du am Montag wieder im Lande? Meine bessere Hälfte hat ihr MTB bekommen. Wir sind auch schon den Limes gefahren.

So long..
Thomas


----------



## träk_fjul (26. Juni 2009)

hoi uwe,



gruss zurück nach kitzbühel aus dem (noch) sonnigen schorndorf. "uns franz" schon getroffen...?
24h-race-ergebnis klingt gut; wie waren die massage-damen?

bis bald im (schwäbischen) wald!
s.


----------



## Bautiger (28. Juni 2009)

hallo

so wieder im lande 

war eine geile schlammschlacht beim kitzalp bike,320 hm mehr und ne 1/2 h schneller als am tegernsee 

die massagedame in münchen war top,bin danach meine schnellste runde gefahren


----------



## tlang78 (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Uwe,

nicht schlecht  wie schaut es heute abend aus?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (1. Juli 2009)

hallo

wie siehts denn morgen abend 18.00 uhr bei euch aus ,werd ne runde im haselbachtal drehen ( thomas hasch lust ?) ich phon dich morgen mal an


----------



## Mannenberger (4. Juli 2009)

Hallole,

hat morgen früh jemand Böcke zum biken? Da ist's noch nicht so warm.

9.00 / 9.30 Uhr an der Laufenmühle?

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (5. Juli 2009)

..... und weg!


----------



## Bautiger (5. Juli 2009)

hallo

ich geh heut abend so 18.00-19.00 uhr biken,noch jemand böcke


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Juli 2009)

sodele... 

bin den F-Sprung gefahren... naja, gefahren kann man nicht sagen 
der obere Teil ist echt sch...e. 
Vermisst der Jo ne Regenjacke? unten am Bächle hängt eine dunkle an nem Baum.
Eigentlich wollt ich den 9R fahren, war mir aber zu weit. Der wird aber genau so feucht sein.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (5. Juli 2009)

hallo


> bin den F-Sprung gefahren... naja, gefahren kann man nicht sagen



na wohl eher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




der nrt geht eigentlich immer in letzter zeit bei nässe,ausser am anfang


----------



## Bautiger (13. Juli 2009)

hallo

@all morgen um 18.00 h wird aus den montagsmalern die dienstagsmaler
treffpunkt in welze ziel haselbachtal


----------



## malicom (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

man kann sich wieder für den Marathon in Spiegelberg anmelden. Ich habe gesehen, dass @Bautiger sich schon für eine Runde angemeldet hat. Ich habe mich auch angemeldet, allerdings für zwei Runden. Was ist mit Euch? Es sind nicht mehr viele Plätze frei!!

Gruss Martin


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Juli 2009)

Nee. das is nix für mich.. zu viel Streß 

Ich fahr morgen früh ne' Hausrunde... muß um 11.30 schon wieder daheim sein (Termine Termine...) Ist jemand morgen unterwegs?

Alex


----------



## Nukama (18. Juli 2009)

Kommt drauf an, ob mein Reifen das mitmacht. 
Der war am Dienstag nach einer längeren Ruhephase platt. Ist wieder aufgepumpt und die Luft ist bis jetzt noch drinn. 
Wann willst du losfahren?


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Juli 2009)

ich dachte so um 9.15 Uhr ab Althütte  ... am Brunnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukama (18. Juli 2009)

Jo, hört sich gut an.


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Juli 2009)

na dann.. hoffen wir mal auf wenig Regen


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Juli 2009)

Sauwetter :kotz:
Erstma Frühstücken... dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Nukama (19. Juli 2009)

Ja, erstmal essen, dann sehen wir wetter.


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Juli 2009)

Scheint so, als ob das Wetter hält?
Und? Fahr' mer?


----------



## Nukama (19. Juli 2009)

Die Wetterfront ist größtenteils vorbeigezogen. Danach seh ich nichtsmehr auf dem Radar. 
Also radeln wir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (19. Juli 2009)




----------



## träk_fjul (19. Juli 2009)

nabend an alle,


@ malicom: ja, spiegelberg werde ich mich auch demnächst mal anmelden. hoffentlich gibts dann auch noch n platz...scheint ja sehr beliebt der marathon...dabei ist das aber so ne schinderei...

@uwe: mensch, warsch aber gmütlich unterwegs vorher... wie war denn dein race? schick mir doch mal deine (festnetz)nr. per pm, dann können wir die woche mal quatschen wegen marathon.

so, nen angenehmen wochenstart für alle, wünsch' ich!
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (19. Juli 2009)

hallo

@ seba  na das salzkammergut musste noch etwas ausgekurbelt werden,
100 km im vollem gekübel aber voll nach 10 km war ich durch 
allerdings war nach 130 km und ca 5000 hm rennabbruch, eigentlich schade war super drauf und hät den rest locker gepackt,auf der anderen seite war ich eigentlich ganz froh drüber hab jetzt noch probleme mit den fingern und zehen,next jear nehm ich vorsichtshalber auch ein schlauchboot mit.


----------



## Mannenberger (26. Juli 2009)

hey... 
wass'n los hier? Tote Hose oder was? 
Tss tss.
ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (26. Juli 2009)

hallo

@alex ja wieso fahrt ihr denn net 
bei mir is grad schwierig entweder is mein junior da oder ich hab ein race,next we könnt mer aber was mim steffen zusammen fahren 
und wie siehts am dienstag um 18.00 h bei dir aus treffpunkt welze lockere runde so um die 2 h


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Juli 2009)

Ja wieso fahr' mer denn net? Frag ich mich auch... OK diesen So. wärs echt nicht gegangen, hatte fast den ganzen Tag Besuch.. 

Dienstags um 18.00 Uhr schenk ich mir noch nen Kaffee ein und dann gehts noch 2 Stunden....im Büro

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (1. August 2009)

Hallole,

ich muß morgen erstmal ausschlafen  
Würde also eher auf Nachmittag tendieren... soll aber Gewitter geben  

Schau mer mal

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (1. August 2009)

hallo

@alex so um 13.00 uhr laufenmühle


----------



## Mannenberger (2. August 2009)

sagen wir 13.30... sonst wird's evtl. hektisch mit dem Mittagessen..

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (2. August 2009)

hallo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker.erro (2. August 2009)

Hallo Alex,
kommst du um 13:00 Uhr in Althütte vorbei.


----------



## Mannenberger (2. August 2009)

alles klar


----------



## Mannenberger (9. August 2009)

Hat jemand Lust heute Nachmittag auf ne Runde schwitzen, hecheln, kurbeln??
Hab allerdings nur das ungefederte zur Verfügung. 
Ich schau so um 13.00 Uhr nochmal rein.

Mahlzeit!
ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (9. August 2009)

... und weg!


----------



## Bautiger (15. August 2009)

hallo

wie siehts denn morgen so aus,bikt jemand mit ?
als richtung würd ich kaisersbach vorschlagen


----------



## Nukama (16. August 2009)

Also ich war heut schon biken. Heute Mittag gehts dann noch nach Oppenweiler (Ankunft 13Uhr).  
Wünsch euch auf jeden Fall einen schönen Austritt.


----------



## träk_fjul (16. August 2009)

hallo jungens,


hier im forum ist wohl auch das sommerloch ausgebrochen, was? komme grad von der transalp zurück und dachte ich hätte 1000 neue posts zu lesen, aber...gäääähn.

bin im moment bike-technisch ausser gefecht und sozusagen in recovery. bin grad am umrüsten aufn hardtail (ihr wisst ja, min. 1x/jahr ein neuer rahmen, hardtail - fully und wieder zurück), ausserdem schmerzt der arsch und einiges andere...ja, ich habe mich mal wieder flach gelegt. kann einfach net radfahren.

@_uwe:_ schweiz wird leider nix, da ich im september dort auch schon wieder sein werde für ne kleine tour in graubünden
spiegelberg bin ich auf der warteliste...schaun mer mal.

machts mal gut und bis die tage aufm bike!

träk


----------



## Bautiger (16. August 2009)

hallo

@träk wie ein bisschen über die Alpen und schon geht nix mehr 
ich für meinen teil düs jetzt mal los,falls noch jemand dazu kommen will.
handy is bei


----------



## träk_fjul (20. August 2009)

mensch jungs,


wie siehts aus? jmd. böcke auf ne zünftige mtb-tour die tage (freitag oder am wochenende)? 
wär doch mal wieder nett. also?
gruss
träk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (20. August 2009)

hallo

bei mir geht nix am we bin auf der 24 h wm 
next week in scoul nationalpark,dann wirds aber wieder ruhiger


----------



## Mannenberger (21. August 2009)

Servus Träk,

am Sonntag würd ich für jede MTB-Schandtat zur Verfügung stehen...
Hab allerdings nur 's CRATONI 

 da mein Fahrradspezi im Urlaub ist und mein Bike dort in der Werkstatt steht 

Naja, wenn's zu holprig wird mach ich halt das Schlußlicht. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (21. August 2009)

hallo

hier kann man die 24 h wm verfolgen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6255514#post6255514


----------



## Nukama (22. August 2009)

Wann/wo treffen wir uns morgen zu ner Runde?
Wäre auch zu fast jeder Schandtat bereit.


----------



## Mannenberger (22. August 2009)

Also ich wär für morgen Nachmittag.... mal sehen wer noch Lust hat..

ALEX


----------



## träk_fjul (23. August 2009)

hi jungs,

muss nun leider doch absagen für heute. sorry und bis denn
gruss
träk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (23. August 2009)

Tja,... schad.
Ich kann auch noch keine genaue Uhrzeit sagen, wir sind über Mittag unterwegs. Schätze mal daß es bei mir so 15.00 Uhr wird.

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (23. August 2009)

Kann losgehen.. 
So... fahr dann mal Richtung Altehütte..


----------



## Mannenberger (29. August 2009)

Was geht am Sonntag?


----------



## Mannenberger (5. September 2009)

.... und was geht diesen Sonntag? 

ALEX


----------



## Nukama (5. September 2009)

Vielleicht geht was, dann kann ich nicht mit dir fahren. Ansonsten freu ich mich schon auf eine Runde. Hast du dein Drahtesel wieder repariert, und wie siehts mit deinem Schaukelpferdle aus?


----------



## Bautiger (5. September 2009)

hallo

tja bei mir geht nix diesen sonntag ,steppi is da,wie siehts nextes we aus


----------



## Mannenberger (5. September 2009)

Nukama schrieb:


> Hast du dein Drahtesel wieder repariert, und wie siehts mit deinem Schaukelpferdle aus?



Ja. Die Felge hat's überlebt... sieht gut aus. Nen neuen Reifen hab ich auch gleich montiert...
Mit dem Schukelpferdchen bin ich letzten Sonntag schon gefahren.  Wo ist die Kraft geblieben? Das war ganz schön ernüchternd.
Sollte ich mir ein Hardtail kaufen? hmmm..

Dann schau ich morgen nochmal rein.

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (6. September 2009)

Hey Uwe,
keine Ahnung was nächstes WE ist... rein theoretisch sollte as klappen.

Ach ja..
Robert hat heute morgen ge smst daß mit ihm nicht zu rechnen ist 
schade..
Ich werd jedenfalls so gegen 14.00 Uhr losfahren, wenn jemand mitfährt ist's recht, wenn nicht dann halt ein andermal..

ALEX


----------



## Nukama (6. September 2009)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Mannenberger (6. September 2009)

tiptop

Ich hol Dich um 14.00 Uhr ab.

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (6. September 2009)

hallo

ich hoffe es war heut für alle was drin an schönem biken 
nachdem ich meinen sohnemann nach hause gebracht hab hab ich mich noch kurz zum training auf die neuner geworfen und bin ganz zufrieden 32 km 800 hm in 1:17.29  lief wie sau 

aber nägel mit köpfen nexten samstag will ich wieder ne kombi zum trainieren fahren 9 er 2 er 1 er.
deswegen sonntag dann erst um die mittagszeit so ab 13.30 richtung plüderhausen (nrt,geiststein halt was technisches)


----------



## träk_fjul (7. September 2009)

hi uwe, 


lese grad von Deinem kommenden trainingsplan: ;-))
klingt gut, nur wa heissen die zahlen??? sind das die ausgeschilderten bike-touren?
wäre ich dabei! zumindest zum teil. an welchen tagen willst Du denn was fahren?

schöne woche und gruss
träk


----------



## malicom (7. September 2009)

Hallo,

bin auch wieder da. Der längste Urlab geht auch zu ende.
Habe mich auch schon gefragt, was die Zahlen bedeuten???
Uwe klär uns uns bitte auf ;-)

Gruß Martin

PS.
@träk_fjul bist du gestern noch gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## Mannenberger (7. September 2009)

Hallole,

bin zwar nicht gefragt, aber wenn ich eh' schon online bin:
Die Zahlen sind die ausgeschilderten MTB-Strecken im Schwäbischen Wald.

Bis Sonntag evtl..

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (7. September 2009)

hallo

http://www.bin-radeln.de/   band 2 behandelt die ausgeschilderten biketouren,sind zwar für uns nicht technisch genug (immer am besten vorbei)
aber zum trainieren sehr gut geeignet


----------



## träk_fjul (7. September 2009)

nabend jungs,


sollte mein laufrad bis zum wochenende wieder i.o. sein (@martin:hab mir gestern wohl aufm heimweg ne speiche ausgerissen...tststs-kann einfach nicht fahren), wäre ich dabei bei diesem zahlensalat.

@uwe: wann willst Du den starten? 

gruss
seba


----------



## Bautiger (7. September 2009)

hallo

so gegen 10 uhr abfahrt in welze


----------



## träk_fjul (7. September 2009)

10h, ok. nur an welchem wochentag. 
du fährst ja scheinbar nen block.
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (7. September 2009)

hallo



> aber nägel mit köpfen nexten samstag will ich wieder ne kombi zum trainieren fahren 9 er 2 er 1 er.


also am samstag um 10.00 uhr start zur 9er und 2er und 1er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (7. September 2009)

ach Du ********..an einem tag!!! melde mich nochmal ob ich mitfahre und frage vorher nochmal den hausarzt...
bis denn


----------



## Bautiger (7. September 2009)

hallo

ah jetzt komm 
 die 1er= 21 km 415 hm
 die 2er= 31 km 618 hm
 die 9er= 32 km 786 hm

summasumarum 84 km 1819 hm

des machsch doch beim alpencross jeden tag


----------



## Ryo (9. September 2009)

Servus zusammen,

Ich bin gestern tourenbedingt (http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.11177.html) im Welzheimer Wald gelandet und es gefällt mir dort echt gut Leider bot die Tour nur kurze Singletrails und teilweise den Weg Nr.9 . Die Umgebung (vorallem Ebnisee und drüber) machte aber den Eindruck, dass da wesentlich mehr an Trails versteckt ist. Hat mir einer von euch vllt ein paar schöne Trails /Tipps für die nächste Tour? (Am besten in .gpx Form )


----------



## Bautiger (9. September 2009)

hallo

@ryo seid ihr das am kirchweg gewesen,wir standen unten am ebnisee und ihr seid aus dem wald geschossen


----------



## Ryo (9. September 2009)

Hey,

Nein glaube ich nicht, da ich idR allein unterwegs bin, wie gestern auch.


----------



## Mannenberger (10. September 2009)

Hey Uwe,
fährst Du die 9er gegen den Uhrzeigersinn (Richtung Osten) ?
Wo fährst Du dann Richtung 2er? Am Kaisersbacher Kreisel?
Evtl. würd ich ne Ecke mitfahren (2er) da ich am Sonntag nicht biken kann.

Für den Gruscht müsste sogar das Kruppstahlbike reichen  

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (10. September 2009)

hallo

@alex nein ich fahr die neuner normal,richtung 2er gehts etwas später wir können uns aber am kreisel treffen,genaue uhrzeit schreib ich morgen noch


----------



## träk_fjul (11. September 2009)

hi uwe,


hätte nen gegenvorschlag: könnten doch auch nach spiegelberg fahren (ausgeschriebene strecke, z.t. marathonstrecke) und in vorderwestermurr parken - ist dann vergleichbar von den hm und km wie deine 3 zusammen. 

hab nen fahrradständer, könnte dich aber erst um 11h abholen. reicht dir das? falls ja, treffpunkt 1. kreisverkehr ab breitenfürst aus gesehen z.b.
also?

gruss
s.


----------



## Bautiger (11. September 2009)

hallo

so leichte programmänderung,da sich ein paar welzheimer mit angeschlossen haben.
1. ich fahr ab 10.00 uhr die neuner im racetempo (zwecks tempoanpassung),treff dann um 11,30 uhr
in welzheim den rest der gruppe,und zusammen gehts dann auf die neuner zweier einser und back at welze

[email protected] und seba,ne idee wie ihr dazustossen wollt.

[email protected] geiler vorschlag ,leider zu spät da alles schon eingetütet ist.

also ich höre


----------



## träk_fjul (11. September 2009)

hi,


fährst du die 9er jetzt zwei mal? 
wer isn der rest der gruppe? von wegen tempo und so mein ich...

gruss


----------



## Bautiger (11. September 2009)

hallo

@seba sehr ehrgeizige gruppe,allerdings nicht unser tempo
ja ich fahr die neuner zweimal


----------



## träk_fjul (11. September 2009)

ok,

muss gucken ob ichs bis 11h30 nach welze schaffe...wo ist denn der trefpunkt? sollteich 5min später nicht da sein, fahrt ohne mich.
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (11. September 2009)

hallo

treffpunkt ist robert-stolz str ,am besten phonst du mich an wenn du oben bist dann treffen wir uns an der bockseiche,und wegen 5 min machen wir nicht rum,um 12.00 is auch ok


----------



## Mannenberger (11. September 2009)

Na gut... dann treffen wir uns um kurz vor 12 an der Bockseiche, dann fahr ich halt die 9er mit. Alles andere wäre wohl zu ungewiss: Zeit / Treffpunkt.

Bis dann,

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (11. September 2009)

hallo

alles klar um 12 an der bockseiche,wenn ich da noch zu was fähig bin


----------



## Bautiger (12. September 2009)

hallo

so das war ein gelungener tag heute.
2 x die 9er ,2 x die 1er,einmal die 2er.
macht summasumarum 150 km mit 3300 hm,das ganze mit nem 18,5er schnitt.

wer fährt morgen ? allerdings gmütlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (13. September 2009)

ganz schön verrückt, oder nicht? 
Also mir hat's gereicht..

Wie ist Seba heimgefahren? Also nach Schöndoof wär ich am Samstag nicht mehr gekommen.

ALEX


----------



## Ryo (13. September 2009)

Autsch Nette Tour habtr da gemacht^^ Wie lange wart ihr unterwegs?


----------



## Bautiger (13. September 2009)

hallo

also seba hat sich kurz vor ende der 1er verabschiedet,ich hab dann die 1er nochmal in angriff genommen und hab die anderen so nach einem viertel der strecke eingeholt,zusammen runter nach murrhardt,dann sind alex und lars mit alex seiner holden im auto heim,den rest der 2 er und 9er hab ich dann alleine in angriff genommen(der letzte anstieg nach dem treibsee hat dann auch etwas wehgetan)
nichtsdesdotrotz hats heut zu ner ganz entspannten technischen tour über geiststein nrt rosenränkle und zurück über nrt 2 gereicht.
31 km 800 hm allerdings nur mitnem ganz entspannten 14 er schnitt 
achja wer bock hat am dienstag ab 18.00 uhr nehmen wir nrt 2 mal unter die räder(traumhaft sag ich euch)


----------



## Ryo (14. September 2009)

Also Dienstag ist echt ungünstig Da hab ich von 1800 bis 1930 Kidstraining. Aber bei ner Tour am Wochenende klink ich mich gern mal ein  (Sofern keine 150km)
Wenn ihr mit NRT2 das Stück von der Kreuzung bis nach Weitmars meint (was wirklich traumhaft ist-sofern keine 20cm Schlamm "liegen"), kann ich nur empfehlen das Stück von Weitmars kommend zu fahren, macht deutlich mehr Spaß und läuft auch besser


----------



## Mannenberger (15. September 2009)

Hallo Ryo,
das 2 beim nrt bezog sich wohl eher darauf, daß die Strecke 2x gefahren wird (hin und zurück?)..

ALEX


----------



## Ryo (15. September 2009)

aso nun, würde auch einleuchten  wie war die tour?


----------



## Bautiger (15. September 2009)

hallo

das 2 bezieht sich auf 2ter teil vom nrt.
tour war geil ,wir sind den nrt bis plüderhausen gefahren dann retour das stück bis weitmars hoch und wieder zurück (dunkelheit dämmerte )
also auch 2x gefahren


----------



## wowbagger (16. September 2009)

Servus zusammen,
kann mich mal einer aufklären was mit NRT gemeint ist?
mfg
Oli


----------



## Mannenberger (16. September 2009)

Eigentlch ists ja der NRW
guck mal in mein Fotoalbum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (16. September 2009)

neun-ränkles-weg

Der hört doch aber in Plü auf oder? Auf deinem "oldschool" Bild sieht das nach ner ganzen Runde aus


----------



## Mannenberger (17. September 2009)

Mein "oldschool" Bild ist auch ne Wanderkarte / Rundweg, hab keine .OVL vom NRW gefunden... 
Aber hast's ja eh' verraten... 

Eins muß jedenfalls immer klar sein... der "Feind" liest mit.
Also die guten Trails besser per PN... (meine Meinung) 

ALEX


----------



## wowbagger (17. September 2009)

genau so ist es, aber als "Feind" würde ich mich nicht sehen, eher als Gleichgesinnter.
Danke für die Info, würde mich auch revanchieren mit Infos.
mfg
Oli


----------



## Mannenberger (17. September 2009)

...meinte auch die *M*an *I*n *G*reen.


----------



## Mannenberger (20. September 2009)

Hallöle,
ich düs jetzt los Richtung Necklinsberg - Wieslauftal -Schorndorf und zurück über Berglen.

ALEX


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. September 2009)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> ich düs jetzt los Richtung Necklinsberg - Wieslauftal -Schorndorf und zurück über Berglen.
> 
> ALEX


 
hi alex,
leider zu spät gelesen...würde mich gerne mal anschließen.
gruß
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicklaus (27. September 2009)

Morgen, Kinners!

Hmm, es ist Sonntag, ich bin mehr lebendig als tot und darüberhinaus daheim und hier schreibt niemand was von Radeln. Wie ist dies zu erklären? Gibt es heute eine geheimgehaltene Tour, oder faulenzt man?
Auf jeden Fall wär's nett, wenn sich jemand mit Sporttrieb melden würde...

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Mannenberger (27. September 2009)

So Leute,

wie siehts heute Nachmittag mit einer Tour (keine Tortur) aus?
Ab 14.00 Uhr hätt ich Zeit

ALEX


----------



## nicklaus (27. September 2009)

Geile Sache,

bin bereit - egal wann, egal wo, ich komme, tandaradei!

Rob.


----------



## Mannenberger (27. September 2009)

ha!
wer drängelt sich da vor, hää!?

Bestens, Robert, bestens!! 
Kannst Dir mal ne Tour ausdenken  so wie früher 
Falls aus den bergigen Gefielden keiner mit will könnten wir uns ja an der ARAL treffen.

Schau mer mal bis nach dem Mittagessen..

ALEX


----------



## nicklaus (27. September 2009)

Klar, 'ne Tour ausdenken.
Entweder wir bleiben einfach am Treffpunkt stehen, oder mein interner Zufallsgenerator führt uns mit dem Kopf voran ins nächste Wasserloch.
Prima Idee.
Nein, ich denke, du wirst mal wieder kreativ sein müssen und eine Route aushecken, sofern sich nicht doch noch ein freiwilliger Mitfahrer meldet, Treffpunkt ist mir persönlich egal, nur sollte ich rechtzeitig vorgewarnt werden, falls ich irgendwo hinradeln soll...
Schreib einfach irgendwas, ich halte mich daran.

Bis denne!

Rob.


----------



## Mannenberger (27. September 2009)

14.15 Uhr an der ARAL, muß noch kurz was erledigen.

ALEX


----------



## nicklaus (27. September 2009)

Okay!

Rob.


----------



## träk_fjul (1. Oktober 2009)

hallo männer,


wollte euch nur schnell mitteilen, dass ich heute noch kurz nach der arbeit aufm 9-ränkles-weg unterwegs war. fast trocken, bis auf 2 stellen (die wohl nie trocken werden), danach sieht das bike trotz der kleinen passagen wie nach 1h schlammfahrt aus...

wie siehts am wochenende (samstag) aus? spiegelberg? was anderes? wer wann wo - und warum?

greetz
der träkige träk


----------



## Bautiger (1. Oktober 2009)

hallo

bei mir is nix
ich habmich wohl beim iron bike einsiedeln übernommen,verbesserung der vorjahreszeit um 23 min aber viel zu schnell angegangen hab jetzt noch probs
überhaupt zu fahren


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Oktober 2009)

ts ts ts *kopfschüttel*

Machsch de no hee!

@träk
Samstags ist bei mir immer schlecht..

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malicom (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

bin auch mal wieder da. Will am WE auch bisschen trainieren, habe aber recht wenig Zeit.
Am Samstag (morgen) kleine Runde wie Spiegelberg (27km und 650hm):



fahre um ca. 10 Uhr in Oberberken los.
Und am Sonntag um 10 Uhr mit den "Naturfreunden" in Schorndorf.

@träk wenn es Dir nicht zu früh ist, komm dann mit.

@bautiger hoffentich bist Du am nächsten WE wieder fit, um Deine gute Platzierung aus dem Vorjahr zu wiederholen!

Gruss Martin


----------



## träk_fjul (3. Oktober 2009)

mensch uwe,


was heisst denn "jetzt noch probs zu fahren"? hast du`s dir so dermaßen eingeschenkt oder bist derb gestürzt???
und jetzt: gips-bett oder wat? 

mach mal halblang! 

ach ja,. kann mich jmd. mitnehmen am sonntag zum marathon??? ein dame in blond ist mir ins auto gefahren...und der gutachter lässt auf sich warten...scheissndreck. bis bald!

gruss
träk


----------



## xalex (6. Oktober 2009)

hi!

ich möchte mich an einem der nächsten wochenenden mit freunden von weiters weg zu einer tour so grob in der ecke murrhardt treffen. wir haben alle kein gps..

ich hab das hier gefunden und bin schon mal anderthalb toruen draus gefahren, eine mit erschreckend wenig singletrails, ist leider nix dazu angegeben
http://www.schwaebischerwald.com/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/mountainbike_flyer_internet.pdf

kann von euch einheimischen jemand eine mit möglichst viel trailanteil empfehlen?

gibt es einfach zu findende alternativen, ohne dass jemand jetzt irgendwelche gehiemspots hier verraten muß?

danke!

alex


----------



## Nukama (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
Radeln ist bei mir grad nicht möglich. Brauche Ersatz für meine Cantileverbremsen. Da hat die Mutter das Gewinde zerfressen, somit ist keine Einstellung der Bremsklötze mehr möglich. 
Umrüsten auf V-Brakes ist wohl nur über Adapter oder neue Bremsschaltkombi möglich. 
Bin für Tipps und mögliche Restposten offen. 

Gruß

P.S. Und bautiger, gute Erholung. Bist bestimmt schon wieder am radeln.


----------



## Mannenberger (11. Oktober 2009)

Nukama schrieb:


> Brauche Ersatz für meine Cantileverbremsen. Da hat die Mutter das Gewinde zerfressen



Da würd ich mal ein ernstes Wort mit der Mutter sprechen  
Für Eisenmangel gibts doch Tabletten 

Falls Du heute Nachmittag doch noch Fahren willst, könnt Ich Dir ja mein Cratoni anbieten. Ist zwar ungewohnt mit'm fremden Hobel, aber zur Not..
Ich schau kurz nach dem Mittag nochmal rein.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (18. Oktober 2009)

hallo

so ich werd ma so gegen 15.00 h noch ne kleine runde um welze rum drehen.
falls jemand lust hat mitzukommen.


----------



## träk_fjul (18. Oktober 2009)

muss euch unbedingt noch was mitteilen:

sensation im remstal: bin heute *eine stunde am stück ohne pause *(!) mit dem rennrad gefahren...junge, junge. da geht was, oder?

bis bald dann mal und viel spass beim einsauen!


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Oktober 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> ich möchte mich an einem der nächsten wochenenden mit freunden von weiters weg zu einer tour so grob in der ecke murrhardt treffen. wir haben alle kein gps..
> ..........




Hallo Jungs,

wir bekommen am Samstag Besuch von xalex und seinen Kumpels.
Ich hab mal ne Strecke vorgeschlagen und angeboten den Guide zu machen.
Leider kann ich für Samstag keine Garantie geben, muß das erst abklären 
Jedenfalls ist Treffpunkt am 24.10. um 13.30 Uhr am Wanderparklatz zwischen Sechselberg und Waldenweiler (am Steinbach).



Falls "von uns" noch jemand mitfahren (oder die Tour übernehmen) möchte....

ALEX


----------



## Joachim1980 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mannenberger,

da ich etwas unfit bin, würde mich es interessieren wie lange und wieviele HM du geplant hast?

Ich freue mich darauf, evtl. mir noch unbekannte Trails dort zu entdecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
meine Karte sagt: 22 km, 490 hm Steigung. Die Tour führt ja nur 1x ins Tal (ganzOberesMurrtal)  und gleich wieder rauf. Ansonsten werden die Höhen und Tiefen recht ausgeglichen sein 

Ich hoff ja auf trockenes Wetter, ansonsten wirds lustig... 
Aber wir sind ja recht flexibel, was die Strecke angeht.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (21. Oktober 2009)

hallo

bin auch mit bei 
@mannenberger du mußt mir nur noch sagen wie ich zum treffpunkt komm


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wenn meine Erkältung bis dahin vollends erledigt ist, würde ich mich auch anschließen...

Greets
Bernd


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Oktober 2009)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bin auch mit bei
> @mannenberger du mußt mir nur noch sagen wie ich zum treffpunkt komm



Dein ernst? 
Althütte findest Du noch, oder? Dann findest Du auch Waldenweiler 

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leutla,
so wie das Wetter aussieht, wird das wohl nix mit Wurzeltrail.. schauen können wir ja mal, aber wenn's zu rutschig ist müssen wir kleinere Korrekturen an der Route vornehmen. 

Was machen wir wenn es richtig regnet? Trotzdem fahren oder verschieben?
xalex hat ja meine Handynummer, alle anderen bitte hier bis Samstag 11.00 Uhr schreiben. wer mit wem und so 

ALEX


----------



## xalex (23. Oktober 2009)

hi!

fahren. wetterbericht sieht ja ganz gut aus. und so richtig nass ist es nicht im wald, zumindest hier nicht. da hat es einfach seit anfang september zu wenig geregnet.
sollte es morgen wider erwarten katzen und hunde hageln, meld ich mich
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JunkieHoernchen (24. Oktober 2009)

Erklärtung weitesgehend weg: Also ich bin dabei! Bis 13:30Uhr!


----------



## Nukama (24. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch um 13:30 aufm Radl.


----------



## Bautiger (24. Oktober 2009)

hallo

wenn ichs find bin ich auch da


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Oktober 2009)

Hey Uwe, 
dann komm doch einfach so bis um 13.15 Uhr bei mir vorbei.

0 Problemo 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (24. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Bautiger (24. Oktober 2009)

hallo

so war ne geile tour heut wie siehts denn morgen aus,so um die mittagszeit


----------



## xalex (24. Oktober 2009)

Bautiger schrieb:


> so war ne geile tour heut



genau

nochmal thx!

machen wir mal wieder


----------



## Bautiger (30. Oktober 2009)

hallo

wie ists am we 
mal wieder rund um welze rum,werde morgen und am sonntag fahren wer hat lust und zeit.


----------



## Nukama (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab nur heute Zeit. Wann fährst du?


----------



## Bautiger (31. Oktober 2009)

hallo

komm grad wieder rein bin seit 9.00 h unterwegs 
das wetter muss man ausnützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallöle,
Sonntag Nachmittag könnt was gehen 
Ich meld mich morgen nach'm Frühstück nochmal...

XELA


----------



## Bautiger (31. Oktober 2009)

hallo

ok alles klar,wir hören/lesen morgen früh


----------



## Mannenberger (1. November 2009)

Sodele,
ich kann heut nicht so lang fahren, da wir gegen Abend noch einen Besuch machen müssen.. Also höchstens bis um 16.30 Uhr oder so...

Welche Richtung solls denn gehen? 
Hätte ab 14.00 Uhr Zeit.


...ich geh kurz WR montieren... bin gleich wieder da


----------



## Bautiger (1. November 2009)

hallo
ab welze grottentour
und 14 h wär gut treffpunkt bockseiche


----------



## Mannenberger (1. November 2009)

geile Sache, das!


----------



## markus.oesterle (5. November 2009)

Hallo bin neu hier und auf der suche nach Trailkollegen wann und wo trifft mann sich denn hier das ich mich mal anschliesen könnte wäre interessiert am WE ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Mannenberger (5. November 2009)

Hallole,
danke auch für die eMail...

wie schon gesagt, "man" trifft sich meistens am Wochenende (mir ist ja Sonntag-Nachmittags am liebsten). Beim Treffpunkt kommts immer drauf an wo es hingehen soll bzw. wer so fährt.

Solls eher Richtung Welze gehen, treffen wir uns meistens an der Laufenmühle oder an der Bockseiche (Wanderparkplatz bei Welzheim)
andernfalls am Kaisersbacher Kreisel oder, oder, oder...

Am besten Du schaust öfter mal rein, dann wird schon jemand schreiben..


Äh... und das mit der Kondition ist wohl eher stark untertrieben (wenn ich mir deine Plazierungen hier und da so ansehe..)
da wird sich unser Bautiger freuen 


ALEX


----------



## markus.oesterle (6. November 2009)

Also ich habe am So. Nachmittag leider keine Zeit würde eher gegen Sa. Vormittag ca 10Uhr tendieren. Fals jemand Zeit hat bitte melden!


----------



## Nukama (8. November 2009)

Hey, 
wer fährt morgen ne Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (8. November 2009)

Wir!

Würde vorschlagen ab 14.00 Uhr Start in Althütte am Brunnen (beim Rathaus) 
Falls keine anderen Vorschläge kommen.
Könnt allerdings schiffen, so wie' aussieht 

Alles Weitere sehen wir dann.

ALEX


----------



## markus.oesterle (8. November 2009)

Ich werd auch mal vorbeischauen muss dann allerdings in die Sulzbacher Richtung fahren!


----------



## Mannenberger (8. November 2009)

Servus!
prima, bis gleich.


----------



## Bautiger (14. November 2009)

hallo

wie siehts morgen,was gemütliches mein sohn fährt auch mit 
uhrzeit egal,aber spätestens 14.00 uhr.
richtung egal hauptsache technisch


----------



## Mannenberger (14. November 2009)

hmmmm..

wir gehen morgen um 16.00 Uhr in's Schenkenseebad. Mal wieder gepflegt saunieren 
Sieht also so aus, als wär ich raus... außer wir fahren morgens, aber da wird der Junior keinen Bock drauf haben, oder? 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (14. November 2009)

hallo

morgens kein thema sagen wir um 9.00 an der laufenmühle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (14. November 2009)

OK... bei uns gibt's ne Planänderung: Sauna erst nächste Woche 

Also dann doch Nachmittag? Oder was? Also wenn morgens dann erst 9.30 Uhr an der Laufenmühle. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (14. November 2009)

hallo

ok gebongt 9.30 laufenmühle,wir wollen nachmittags auf die hobby electronic


----------



## Nukama (14. November 2009)

Laufenmühle 9:30, da muss ich aber nen Wecker stellen.


----------



## Mannenberger (14. November 2009)

Na dann hoffen wir mal auf besser Wetter


----------



## Mannenberger (15. November 2009)

Moin moin Jo,

treffen wir uns nachher an der Kläranlage und fahren gemeinsam zur Laufenmühle? So um 9.10 Uhr?


----------



## Nukama (15. November 2009)

Jo, 9:10.


----------



## Bautiger (15. November 2009)

hallo

also das war ja arschgeil die tour insgesamt 32,71 km mit 700 hm für uns welzheimer.

by the way ,wer heut abend lust hat ab 18.30 nightride rund um welze


----------



## markus.oesterle (15. November 2009)

hallo Bautiger
würde gerne mitgehen warte aber noch auf meine bestellte Lampe dann können wir uns gerne mal treffen!

dir dann viel Spaß


----------



## Bautiger (20. November 2009)

hallo

so wie siehts am we ,ich fahr sowohl morgen wie am so,wer schliesst sich an


----------



## Bautiger (21. November 2009)

hallo

ich fahr so um 13.30 los richtung rudersberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (21. November 2009)

Sorry,
kann diesen So. nicht 

Bis demnächst!
ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (21. November 2009)

hallo

@alex schade 
wie siehts mit dem rest aus,möcht morgen relativ früh los,und a bisserl strecke machen.
und ab 18.00 uhr den sonntag nightride.


----------



## Bautiger (27. November 2009)

hallo

so wie siehts aus am we,wer hat wann lust,zeit 
ich fahr auf jeden fall morgen und übermorgen 
also runter vom sofa,rauf aufs bike


----------



## Mannenberger (28. November 2009)

Sodele,
ich bin dabei..
Sonntag-Nachmittag wäre schön

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (28. November 2009)

hallo

@alex
ok  wann und wo ,ich würd vorschlagen was in deiner richtung


----------



## Mannenberger (28. November 2009)

OK, ich überleg mir was bis morgen früh..


----------



## Mannenberger (29. November 2009)

Hmm... irgendwie ist in meiner Richtung Berg-undtalfahrt angesagt.

Wir können uns ja um 14.30 Uhr in Klaffenbach an der Kreuzung / Wirtschaft treffen (Da wo es nach Altütte abzweigt) und dann gemeinsam zu mir hochfahren.

Mal sehen, was meine Haustrails hergeben (oder ob sie schon zugewachsen sind..) 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (29. November 2009)

hallo

alles klar um 14.30 in klaffenbach


----------



## Bautiger (4. Dezember 2009)

hallo

so das übliche wer hat denn am we lust und zeit  zum biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus.oesterle (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Bautiger,
meine Lampe ist gekommen  wäre interessiert an einer Testfahrt heute Abend, wenn das Wetter mitmacht!


----------



## Bautiger (6. Dezember 2009)

hallo

@mö ok 18.00 uhr am ostkastell passt das

@all werd heut so um 13.00 h starten wohin noch unklar evtl rudersberger richtung


----------



## markus.oesterle (6. Dezember 2009)

Wo ist denn das Ostkastell? Sagt mir nichts. Komme aus Richtung Althütte.


----------



## Bautiger (6. Dezember 2009)

hallo

das ostkastell ist mitten in welzheim,können uns aber auch an der bockseiche treffen,das ist ortseingang welzheim an der strasse von der laufenmühle kommend


----------



## markus.oesterle (6. Dezember 2009)

18 uhr Bockseiche passt außer es regnet!


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Dezember 2009)

hey Uwe,

schad, heute gehts nicht...aber die Weihnachtszeit ist ja in Kürze wieder vorbei. Dann läuft alles wieder normal  

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex791612 (8. Dezember 2009)

würde auch mal mitfahren, wohne in Schdf.


----------



## Nukama (12. Dezember 2009)

Morgen wäre ich auch für eine Runde zu haben.


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Dezember 2009)

Okidoki..

morgen Nachmittag um 14.00 Uhr?

Alex


----------



## Nukama (12. Dezember 2009)

Ok


----------



## Mannenberger (13. Dezember 2009)

Hey Jo,
machst Du grad deine Spikes drauf   ?

Wenn sonst keiner mitfährt treffen wir uns um 14.00 Uhr am "Rathaus"-Brunnen in Althütte..

Dann mal sehen, wie es zu fahren geht.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (13. Dezember 2009)

hallo

@alex und wie ging es heut ? zu fahren ?

werd heut nur abends fahren können ,will noch jemand mit ? will gucken das ich schon um 17.30 wegkomm


----------



## markus.oesterle (13. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir wirds heut leider nichts haben Besuch vielleicht nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## Mannenberger (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
ja, ging ganz gut. Viel weniger Eis als ich dachte 
Wir haben die Neckinsberg-Runde gemacht. Danach sind wir über Steinenberg nach Edelmanshof hochgefahren.
Den oberen Teil vom Klaffenbachtrail hat der Prozessor zerstört. Wir sind dann der Waldautobahn nach einfach zum nächsten Einstieg runtergefahren. Naja, der Trail ist recht rutschig, aber es geht.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (18. Dezember 2009)

hallo

biken im schnee is schee,wer hat morgen oder,und übermorgen zeit und lust ?


----------



## markus.oesterle (18. Dezember 2009)

Morgen keine Zeit am So. Lust muss aber noch klären ob Zeit.
Ich meld mich! Eventuell nach dem Mittagessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (20. Dezember 2009)

Servus,
bin noch hin und hergerissen  wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker... andererseits sind -14°C doch ganz schön frisch.

hmmm...

Ich glaub wir (ich) verschieben's auf nächste Woche... sorry

ALEX


----------



## xalex (21. Dezember 2009)

hi zusammen,
also wir waren gestern unterwegs, ich find es großartig bei dem wetter
http://17752.homepagemodules.de/g3p32-CIMG.html
ich hab nach weihnachten 2 wochen urlaub und hoff, dass wir es da mal wieder mit einem besuch in eurer ecke hinbekommen!
grüße und schöne weihnachten
alex


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Bautiger (25. Dezember 2009)

hallo

ja wünsch ich euch auch allen ein frohes fest


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallole,
hab morgen auch mal wieder Zeit... wie siehts aus? 

Wettermäßig ist's wohl eher bescheiden.. 

Nachmittags so ab 14.00 Uhr würd's mir am besten passen.. 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (26. Dezember 2009)

hallo

ich fahr heut mim bekannten ab welze 15.00 h
aber ne gemütliche weihnachtsessen vernichtungstour


----------



## Bautiger (26. Dezember 2009)

hallo

@alex wie siehts kommsch ruff,s wetter isch traumhaft


----------



## Mannenberger (26. Dezember 2009)

Servus Uwe,

klaro...
wo ist der Treffpunkt, bei Dir?

Da kann ich dann gemütlich hochradeln und muß nicht hetzen. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (26. Dezember 2009)

hallo

@alex jop bei mir so um 14,45 ,passt das ,ohne hetze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (26. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Bautiger (27. Dezember 2009)

hallo

@alex noch gut heimgekommen 

hier wieder die obligatorische ankündigung für die drei kaiser berge tour an sylvester 
egal evtl will ja doch einer mit  oder ein teilstück mitfahren.

start um spätestens 10.00 uhr in welze


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Dezember 2009)

Naja....
konnte ja nur noch in den kleinen Gängen fahren.
Bis Rudersberg giengs noch einigermaßen, aber danach war der Akku leer... nicht nur am Licht 
Hab mich dann auch abholen lassen  
Ich meld mich jedenfalls nächste Woche bei Dir - zwecks Kundendienst 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (31. Dezember 2009)

hallo

so zurück von der sylvester tour 
wie siehts denn morgen mit dem traditionellem neujahrsbiken aus 

aber jetzt : wünsche allen einen guten rutsch.


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Januar 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> wie siehts denn morgen mit dem traditionellem neujahrsbiken aus



Hallo Uwe und der Rest der Truppe...
auch von mir: ein gutes neues Jahr! 

Tja.. wettermäßig ist es heute ja nicht so prickelnd 
Da sich die Truppe wohl auf uns beide beschränkt, würde ich vorschlagen, daß wir die Sache zwei Tage verschieben und am So. wie gewohnt unsere Runde drehen.. 
was meinst Du?
Und wie wars gestern?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (1. Januar 2010)

hallo

@alex ein gutes neues jahr dir und deinen lieben 
wieso wetter nicht pricklend hier oben ists trocken und hat 0 grad,also die besten vorraussetzungen zum biken.
ich zieh so um 14.00 uhr los 

gestern war gut trocken von oben von unten her eine jenseits sauerei,aber egal hat für 100 km mit 2000 hm gereicht,hab allerdings sylvetser verpennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (1. Januar 2010)

Mensch... Sylvester verpennt?  Das darf nicht passieren! 
Wo doch so schön Vollmond war auuuuuuuuuuuh 

OK..
Nach neuesten Informationen ist am So. bei uns evtl. Hallenbad angesagt. Mann, das Jahr fängt echt gut an... also auch nix.

Von daher werd ich dann doch meinen Kadaver aufraffen und mit Dir ne Runde drehen. Allerdings gibts bei uns erst spät Mittagessen. Wenn's Dir nichts ausmacht, dann treffen wir uns so um 14.45 bei mir?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (1. Januar 2010)

hallo

alles klar 14.45 bei dir


----------



## Bautiger (2. Januar 2010)

hallo

so alle gut ins neue jahr gekommen
wie siehts denn morgen biketechnisch aus,jemand zeit lust auf sauerei


----------



## Bautiger (4. Januar 2010)

hallo

hat jemand urlaub ,hab für morgen was vor im schnee


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Januar 2010)

kein Urlaub, trotz Schnee


----------



## Bautiger (6. Januar 2010)

hallo


Mannenberger schrieb:


> kein Urlaub, trotz Schnee



heut is feiertag


----------



## Bautiger (6. Januar 2010)

hallo

also wie siehts , um 14.30 an der laufenmühle


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Januar 2010)

Ups... war nicht online... (Feiertag)


----------



## Bautiger (6. Januar 2010)

hallo

und wie siehts morgen (kein feiertag)

war heut top viel schnee kaum eis ,kirchweg fahrbar ,grottentour fahrbar,
einfach geile wintertraumlandschaft


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Uwe,
wie sieht's morgen Nachmittag aus? Sollen wir den Pulverschnee testen?

Irgend eine Idee wohin  

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (10. Januar 2010)

hallo

heute nachmittag hört sich gut an zum powder testen habs erst gestern 100 km lang machen können,bin grad noch in kitzingen (franken) sag aber einfach mal 13.30 h laufenmühle wenns nich funzt meld ich mich per handy
richtung wär dann so klaffenbacher downhill also eher dir zu


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Januar 2010)

Hallole,

können wir so machen...

ALEX


----------



## Nukama (10. Januar 2010)

Wünsch euch allen ein gutes Neues Jahr, und viel Spaß beim Biken heute!


----------



## Bautiger (10. Januar 2010)

hallo

alles klar bin rechtzeitig eingetrudelt düs jetzt ab zur laufenmühle.


----------



## Bautiger (10. Januar 2010)

hallo

so auch wieder daheim,zuguterletzt entwich vorm letzten anstieg die luft aus dem dämpfer,so das ich durch edenbachtal heimschieben durfte


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Januar 2010)

Mann, verdammtes Pech heute...

Ääää aber doch nicht vom hinteren Dämpfer oder? 
Ich war wohl doch zu schwer


----------



## Bautiger (10. Januar 2010)

hallo

doch doch hinten, macht der aber jeden winter einmal, muss ihn doch mal zum überprüfen einschicken.


----------



## Mannenberger (16. Januar 2010)

Hallole,
morgen solls leider regnen ... also Schnee wär mir ja egal gewesen, aber Regen bei der Kälte brrrr  

Ich guck jedenfalls morgen vor dem Mittagessen nochmal rein.
Wär echt schad, gell Jo!

Alex


----------



## Nukama (16. Januar 2010)

Jo, echt schad. Mal sehen, wie es morgen wirklich wird.

Bescheiden, wird heute wirklich nichts mit ner Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (19. Januar 2010)

Hey Uwe,
hast Du den Welzheimer Alex schon nach dem Brillen-Video gefragt?
Würd ich echt gern ansehen 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (19. Januar 2010)

hallo

@alex ja habs auch schon gesehen,ich zieh uns ne kopie


----------



## Bautiger (23. Januar 2010)

hallo

wie siehts morgen aus was kleines um welze rum,steffens neues bike testen


----------



## malicom (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo Uwe,

Ist bei Euch nicht alles vereist? Ich war heute mit Spikes unterwegs und es war sehr glatt. Ich weiß es nicht, ob morgen besser wird .

Gruss Martin


----------



## Bautiger (23. Januar 2010)

hallo

hallo martin,auf der strasse  oder im wald,das eis mein ich


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Januar 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wie siehts morgen aus was kleines um welze rum,steffens neues bike testen



Weis noch nicht, mir war's heut nicht so besonders... 
Ich werd wohl eher kurzfristig Bescheid geben. 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (23. Januar 2010)

hallo

@alex alles klar ,gute besserung meldsch de halt wenns goat


----------



## malicom (23. Januar 2010)

Strassen sind bei uns frei, nur die "Waldautobahnen" total vereist, Trails gehen mit Spikes gut .

Gruss


----------



## Bautiger (23. Januar 2010)

hallo

wird schon schiefgehen ,werden mal ins leichtere gelände  einsteigen
geht um die feuerprobe fürs neue bike vom junior 

jemand dabei


----------



## Nukama (24. Januar 2010)

Gute Besserung!

Meine Spikes werden morgen nicht zum Einsatz kommen.  Wünsch euch eine sturzfreie Fahrt.


----------



## Bautiger (24. Januar 2010)

hallo

also so schlimm war s net ,das meiste im wald war verharschter schnee also gut zu fahren,klar stellenweise eisplatten auf denen man aufpassen muß  aber das hielt sich in grenzen,kein grund spikes einzusetzen


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

was geht heute Nachmittag? (es schneielet es beielet es goht a kalder Wend)

... so, fertig mit Mittagessen.
Von mir aus kanns so um 14.0 Uhr losgehen.
Jo, bist du dabei?
Falls sonst keiner mitfährt können wir ja ne Haustour machen (Ochsenhau) 

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Januar 2010)

bin weg!


----------



## Bautiger (7. Februar 2010)

hallo

ich werd mir heut so um 14.00 h die sauerei  mal anschauen


----------



## Mannenberger (7. Februar 2010)

wo schaust Du Dir die Sauerei an?


----------



## Bautiger (7. Februar 2010)

hallo

noch kein plan mach mal nen vorschlag evtl nrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (7. Februar 2010)

Hmm... 
Also letzte Woche war's echt grausam. Da waren keine Spuren im Wald. Da gieng's nichtmal bergab. Sollte ja alles soweit weggeschmolzen sein?

Wie wärs mit Laufenmühle, K-Grotte, F-Sprung, zurück über Steinenberg nach Edelmannshof hoch?

NRT dauert immer so lang bis man wieder zurück ist..

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (7. Februar 2010)

hallo

gebongt 
wann ?


----------



## Mannenberger (7. Februar 2010)

14.00 Uhr an der Laufenmühle


----------



## nicklaus (12. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen allerseits!

Seht mal, wer wieder (teilweise) da ist: Ich!
Nach langer Zeit im ätzendsten Übungszettelchens-Praktikums-und-was-auch-immer-Wahn, muss ich nur noch ein paar Tage einer jeden Woche in Heidelberg verbringen und habe somit tatsächlich mal wieder die Möglichkeit aufs Rad zu steigen, beispielsweise morgen in aller Frühe - eine gestrige, kurze Testfahrt durch Wald und Wiese ergab, dass es durchaus kein allzu großes Problem ist, sich zweirädrig fortzubewegen, auch wenn ich den Fährten zufolge mit dieser Meinung mehr oder weniger allein dazustehen scheine.
Was ich sagen will: Morgen und danach wieder ab Donnerstag werde ich sowohl Zeit als auch Lust haben, sportliche Runden zu drehen und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich dies nicht in vollkommener Einsamkeit tun müsste.
Wie sieht's aus?

Grüße,

Robert.


----------



## Nukama (12. Februar 2010)

Hi Robert, 

würde gerne morgen auch eine Runde drehen, von wo aus startest du denn?


----------



## nicklaus (13. Februar 2010)

Heja,

ich starte in Rudersberg, sollte dir's passen, wäre die Aral-Tankstelle 'n guter Treffpunkt, ich bin jedoch durchaus flexibel.
Ich dachte an einen eher vormittäglichen Startzeitpunkt, irgendwann zwischen zehn und zwölf und keine allzu viele Stunden dauernde Fahrt - am Abend muss ich bereits wieder im fernen Heidelberg sein...
Nuja, ich hoffe mal, dass das mit der rechtzeitigen Kommunikation klappt und wünsche eine geruhsame Nacht oder einen guten Morgen, was auch immer zum Zeitpunkt des Lesens angemessen sein sollte.

Ciao,

Robert.


----------



## Nukama (13. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen, 

ich würd dann um 10 in Rudersberg sein. Und kurz nach Halb hier lostreten.

ciao


----------



## nicklaus (13. Februar 2010)

Cool.
Bis dann!


----------



## Nukama (13. Februar 2010)

Sch(n)ee wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (14. Februar 2010)

ja der Roooobert 
Schön wieder von Dir zu lesen.
Hab den Sonntag-Vormittag auf der Loipe verbracht, das war auch nicht schlecht. 
Mal sehen, was nächstes WE so geht..

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Februar 2010)

Hallole,

was geht denn morgen?
Ich werd jetz erstma ein gepflegtes Erkältungsbad nehmen.
Aber wenns irgendwie geht würd ich schon fahren.... 

ALEX


----------



## nicklaus (20. Februar 2010)

Heja!

Ich wär' dabei, egal wie, egal wann.
Wetter iss ja witzig, mit Schnee und Zeuchs, da fährt man doch gerne...

Grüße,

Robert.


----------



## nicklaus (21. Februar 2010)

Hmmkay, Vorschlag:
Ich geh' jetzt ins warme Bettchen, schlalalafe tief und fest, und wenn sich jemand am morgigen Morgen vor meinem naturgemäßen Erwachen zum Radeln entscheiden sollte, klingelt der Frühaufsteher Alex in seiner unvorstellbaren Freundlichkeit rechtzeitig bei mir an, um die frohe Botschaft zu verkünden und mich in einen Radbekleidungsauffindungswahn zu versetzen.
Ansonsten spricht man sich zu späterer Stunde im Netz.
Gute Idee?

In jedem Falle mit aufrichtigsten Grüßen bis morgen,

Robert.


----------



## Bautiger (21. Februar 2010)

hallo

wär auch mit bei


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Februar 2010)

Sodele,

hab grad die Lufttemperatur getestet, sollte auch für meine Rotznas OK sein.

14.00 Uhr, wo gehts zu fahren? 


ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (21. Februar 2010)

hallo

rudersberg richtung schorndorf (wieslauftal) 

treffpunkt 14.00 uhr rudersberg oder


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Februar 2010)

OK!
14.00 Uhr an der ARAL in Rudersberg


----------



## nicklaus (21. Februar 2010)

Wunderbar!


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

bin morgen auf'm Geburtstag...

Lasst euch nicht vom Bike blasen 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (28. Februar 2010)

hallo

also mittags geht heut bei mir nix ,werde aber heut abend nen nightride starten,s wetter passt dazu.


----------



## tlang78 (28. Februar 2010)

Serus Ihr,
bin aus dem Winterschlag erwacht und heute mal wieder aufs Rad gestiegen. Hatte es erst unter den ganzen Spinnweben nicht gefunden (@Uwe: Es hing nicht am Nagel) aber die kleine Tour war dann sehr spaßig...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (1. März 2010)

hallo

ach nee  der thomas is auch wieder da,wie siehts bei dir morgen abend aus, so gegen 20.00 h bei dir n kleiner nightride


----------



## tlang78 (2. März 2010)

Hi,
ne unter der Woche keine Chance, bin nur noch am Rödeln.. Denke aber Sonntags wird das wieder was werden.


----------



## Bautiger (2. März 2010)

hallo

sonntag ist gebongt mal wieder richtung hohler stein und co


----------



## Mannenberger (6. März 2010)

wieder ein So. ohne MTB... bin mit den kleinen in der Wilhelma.. 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tlang78 (6. März 2010)

Aloa Alex, ist doch auch schön. Bei dem Schnee steig ich eh net aufs Rad.


----------



## Mannenberger (6. März 2010)

pffffffff.....   Nur die Harten kommen in Garten.


----------



## Bautiger (19. März 2010)

hallo

so schnee is passe
wie siehts am we morgen düs ich mal ins haselbachtal ne technische runde drehen
am sonntag rund um welze
wer hat lust und zeit


----------



## Mannenberger (20. März 2010)

Servus Uwe,

ich nehme an, Du fährst Nachmittags. 
Da kann ich leider nicht.

Wenn das Wetter gut ist, werd ich vielleicht Vormittags ne kleine Runde drehen. Ist aber noch nicht sicher..

Jo ist übrigens bei de Schluchties... mit dem können wir vorerst auch nicht rechnen.

Nächsten Sonntag steht mal nix auf'm Programm  

ALEX


----------



## markus.oesterle (20. März 2010)

Hallo ich bin auch mal wieder am Start für ne kleine Runde wenn das Wetter passt entweder Vormittag oder früher Nachmittag!


----------



## Bautiger (20. März 2010)

hallo

also bei mir geht morgen vor 16.00 uhr nix,aber dann werd ich mal trailmässig rund um welze gucken was die forstwirtschaft übriggelassen hat 

@markus wenn du lust und zeit hast können wir uns ja um 16-16.30 h an der bockseiche treffen


----------



## markus.oesterle (20. März 2010)

@ Bautieger habe leider um 17 Uhr nen Termin also eher nicht wann anderst mal wieder

@Mannenberger wann willst du den morgen Vormittag starten wäre wenns Wetter passt für ne kleine Runde dabei


----------



## nicklaus (21. März 2010)

Hijaha allerseits!

Mache mit am Vormittag! Die Frage, die auch ich stellen muss: Wann?

Gruß,

Rob.


----------



## Mannenberger (21. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,
ich geh jetzt erstmal Frühstücken... mit anderen Worten: bei mir wird heut nix draus... sehr schade. 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (21. März 2010)

hallo

so wieder da ,astreine tour schlängelesweg,den zornigen hoch über den limes zum kirchweg,ebni hoch geldmachersklinge runter laufenmühle übers edenbachtal heim. 

die forstwirtschaft hat sich benommen,alles fahrbar gut vereinzelt ne schlammschlacht aber genial bei dem wetter


----------



## träk_fjul (25. März 2010)

nabend jungs,


bin ooch wieder erwacht ausm winterschlaf. ;-)) habe aber mit viel respekt gelesen, dass einige regelmässig in diesem winter gefahren sind.
ich bin nun also zumindest theoretisch wieder auf dem bike (auf nem neuen...wie immer 1x pro jahr....) anzutreffen...bzw. für mtb-schandtaten bereit...wenn das knie hält...

habe mit martin (malicom) die tage mal geschwätzt wegen teil II unserer transalB. hättet Ihr lust und zeit? sollten dann allerdings ein wochenende fest einplanen. sonst wirds evtl schwierig zeitlich alle unterzukriegen...
habt ihr vorschläge, vielleicht so ab mai...? 
muss ja auch nicht schw. alb sein, karwendel ist auch genial und perfekt mit der bimmelbahn zu erreichen.

also, meldet Euch doch einfach mal.
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (25. März 2010)

hallo

karwendel hört sich gut an ,im mai gingen bei mir die ersten 3 wochen
danach gehen die races los dann wirds eng,also wer is noch mit bei 
und hat wann zeit das wir die terminschiene gebacken kriegen


----------



## träk_fjul (26. März 2010)

nabend,



ja, karwendel ist echt genial. vor allem die plumshütte (weihenstephaner-weizen!) mit panoramablick beim sch***en... ;-)
ich denke am besten wäre ne anreise freitag abends (kenne ne billige ganz gute pension bei ner omi in mittenwald), dann kann man samstag/sonntag ausführlich biken.
mai? das wochenende mit dem 1. mai-feiertag (samstags) geht bei mir. ausserdem das lange wochenende mit christi himmelfahrt (do,13. - so. 16.). 
alles andere müßten wir abklären...
was sagt der rest?

gruss


----------



## malicom (26. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich wäre auch gerne dabei. Wenn es im Mai sein soll, dann bleibt mir nur der 8/9 Mai. Am ersten bin mit Frau unterwegs und am verlängerten WE (13-16) wollen wir wandern gehen.
Ob es TransAlB2 oder Karlwendel sein soll, bin für beides zu haben .

Gruss Martin


----------



## Mannenberger (28. März 2010)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> ausserdem das lange wochenende mit christi himmelfahrt (do,13. - so. 16.).
> gruss



Servus Seba,

ich sage: ts ts ts  an Himmelfahrt ist MTB-Tag in Sulzbach 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (28. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ist heute Nachmittag jemand unterwegs?
Das Wetter ist ja echt beschi**en, bzw. weis nicht was es will.

Ich muß jedenfalls mal wieder auf's Bike. 
Ich guck so um 14.00 Uhr wieder rein, dann mach ich mich auf die Socken.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (28. März 2010)

hallo

@manneberger hy alex hab steffen da ,mit ner moe da geht nix,

wegen dem langen we am 15-16-mai, hab gans übersehen das is ja heubach  ergo keine zeit
und so wie martin zeit hat kommt ja nur noch der8.9.05.2010 in frage also lasst es uns festmachen


----------



## Mannenberger (28. März 2010)

ja dann sag mal gute Besserung... 

ALEX


----------



## träk_fjul (29. März 2010)

moinsen,


ok, 8./9. geht bei mir auch. obwohl, der 9. ist der muttertag ;-)

das entgültige ziel können wir ja noch besprechen, ebenso wie wir die kurzfristige wetterprognose abwarten müssen. aber karwendel ist geil, und einigermaßen gut zu erreichen. losfahren sollten wir allerdings entweder am freitag abend schon oder samstag sehr früh. anreise mit der banhn dauert etwa (vor allem ab münchen).

gruss


----------



## Bautiger (29. März 2010)

hallo

ok ist eingetragen Abfahrt Freitag abend 
marschverpflegung einpacken


----------



## malicom (31. März 2010)

Hallo,

8./9. Mai geht bei mir i.O. .
Zur Zeit sind wir zu dritt (Buatiger, träk_fjul und ich), oder habe ich jemanden vergessen?
Will sonst keiner?
Was machen wir Karlwendel oder TransAlb2 ?

Gruss Martin

PS. Ich fang auch schon zu packen, wie Bautiger !


----------



## Bautiger (31. März 2010)

hallo

also ich bin für karwendel 

wie siehts denn übers osterwochende aus

am freitag bin ich hier in der gegend unterwegs, so richtung hohler stein/haselbachtal
am samstag in heubach trainieren


----------



## träk_fjul (1. April 2010)

hoi,


ja, sieht eher nach 3 aus - aber wer weiss...?!
ansonsten ist karwendel auch mein favorit. sind da auf dem letztjährigen alp-x gestartet, aber die "one and only"-große karwendelrunde kenn ich auch noch nicht...

@ martin: hast Du nicht n gps-empfänger? gibt's sicher genug tracks. sollten ausserdem früh genug buchen, wenn wir auf ner hütte (plumsjoch, falkenhütte oder karwendelhaus) pennen wollen.
ich gucke mal nach ner tour. vlt. gibts ja ne 2-tages-tour als best of oder so...?

also bis denn!
gruss


----------



## Mannenberger (1. April 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> wie siehts denn übers osterwochende aus
> 
> am freitag bin ich hier in der gegend unterwegs, so richtung hohler stein/haselbachtal
> am samstag in heubach trainieren



Wann fährst Du morgen?


----------



## Bautiger (1. April 2010)

hallo

jop seba der martin hat gps und ich auch da kann ja eigentlich nix schiefgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (1. April 2010)

hallo

hallo alex

so um die mittagszeit ausser du hättest nur morgens zeit, bin da flexibel


----------



## Mannenberger (1. April 2010)

hmmm... morgen früh wirds noch recht frisch sein, außerdem sollte ich zum Mittagessen wieder zurück sein. Des kohsch beim Hohlen Stein vergessen.

Also daher würde es bei mir nur Nachmittags gehen.
Wenns nicht passt ist es auch kein Problem, muß erst wieder Kondi aufbauen.
Am So. hab ich die 4 Wochen Pause ganz schön gemerkt. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (1. April 2010)

hallo

is ja kein thema machen wir s doch so ich düs so ab 11.00 h los fahr ne runde hohler stein und back radel zur dir hoch bin so um 15 00 h oben dann ne hausrunde bei dir und gut 
was sagst du


----------



## Mannenberger (1. April 2010)

Ich bin entzückt


----------



## Bautiger (1. April 2010)

hallo

gebongt also um 15 hundert bei dir


----------



## Mannenberger (1. April 2010)

Löschzwerg steht bereit!


----------



## Bautiger (3. April 2010)

hallo

so heubach war super super wetter,super streckenzustand aber auch super anstrengend 

morgen wird s was sehr ruhiges um welze rum geben so ab 12-13.00 uhr

wer hat böcke


----------



## Mannenberger (3. April 2010)

Servus Uwe,
morgen läuft das volle Oster-Programm ab.
Evlt. Montag.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (4. April 2010)

hallo

Frohe Ostern wünsch ich allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (5. April 2010)

hallo

so wie siehts um 14.00 h grotten tour gefällig


----------



## Mannenberger (5. April 2010)

ersma Mittagessen... meld mich nochmal

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (5. April 2010)

Sodele... der Ranzen spannt.
Werd' mir nen gemütlichen Nachmittag machen, heute Abend ist wieder Stalldienst angesagt.
Sorry..
ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (5. April 2010)

????


----------



## markus.oesterle (8. April 2010)

Hallo Bautieger,
wie siehts bei dir aus am Sa. ich hätte so ab 2 Uhr Zeit würde mich über ne kleine möglichst Fahrtechnische Runde irgendwo um Welzheim freuen!

Gruß Markus


----------



## Bautiger (8. April 2010)

hallo

@markus

sa bin ich wahrscheinlich in heubach am trainieren,wenns wetter passt
bei schlechtem wetter bleib ich rund um welze 
ich meld mich morgen abend und sa früh nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (9. April 2010)

hallo

also morgen ist definitiv heubach am start,werde so gegen 11 h dort sein

so dann um welze rum


----------



## Bautiger (10. April 2010)

hallo

wie siehts denn jetzt morgen aus,ich fass mal geiststein nrt als richtung ins auge 
uhrzeit weiss ich noch nicht mal sehen wann ich aufwach


----------



## Mannenberger (11. April 2010)

Gudda Morga...
Geiststein mit dem Cratoni ist nicht so lustig... ich werd so um 14.00 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Evtl. zum Felsenmeer, Grenzweg..

ALEX


----------



## markus.oesterle (11. April 2010)

Wie wärs mit 14 Uhr Althütte an Brunnen und dann ne kleine Runde eventuell richtung Felsenmeer o.ä. ? Da wäre ich dann auch dabei.

Markus


----------



## Mannenberger (11. April 2010)

Hallo Markus,
mal sehen ob ich meine Schaltung am Scott bis dahin eingestellt hab ...
ansonsten bin ich mit dem Cratoni (v. u. h. ungefedert) unterwegs.
Das wird dann langweilig für dich, oder Du fährst alles doppelt 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (11. April 2010)

hallo

wenn du deine schaltung eingestellt hast können wir auch geiststein fahren oder nich


----------



## markus.oesterle (11. April 2010)

Also der spontane Schneefall lässt meine Lust in den Keller sinken mal sehen wie es nachher ist!


----------



## Bautiger (11. April 2010)

hallo

wo schneits ,hier regnets leicht


----------



## Mannenberger (11. April 2010)

JA, grad hats geschnien... jetzt ist wieder die Sonne draußen 

Angesichts der Wetterkapriolen wär ich trotzdem eher für ne Runde in näheren Gefielden. 
Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust nach Althütte rüberzufahren? 

Die Schaltung ist so grob eingestellt (dürfte funktionieren).

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (11. April 2010)

hallo

komisches wetter,aufgrund meiner von gestern etwas müden beine 
bleibe ich in heimischen gefilden und so gegen 2 richtung geiststein starten 
und schauen wie weit ich komm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (11. April 2010)

OK... dein Heubach hab ich vergessen...

Bin eigentlich startklar. Bis ich in Welze bin dauert aber noch etwas. Also auf 2e wird's nix.

Wartsch hald.. ich bin im Anflug! (Markus ist eh offline, der wird wohl nicht fahren.)

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (11. April 2010)

hallo

ok  14.30 bockseiche


----------



## markus.oesterle (11. April 2010)

In Sechselberg hat jetzt aber auch wieder aufgehört!
Also wegen mir dann 14:30Uhr in Althütte Brunnen bin noch am essen.


----------



## Mannenberger (11. April 2010)

nochmal neu laden, und dann lesen! 
Planänderung: Welzheim->Geiststein!

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (11. April 2010)

hallo

lasst euch zeit bin in 5 min an der bockseiche


----------



## markus.oesterle (11. April 2010)

Also ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ichs richtig mitbekommen habe aber ich komme jetzt mal auf 14:30 an die Bockseiche!


----------



## Bautiger (11. April 2010)

hallo

@markus exakt. bockseiche welzheim


----------



## Frika (12. April 2010)

hi Leuts,
bin am Samstag an der Motocross Strecke(rudersberg) vorbei gefahren und wollte diesen Trail Richtung Schlechtbach nehmen der gleich hinter der Motocrossstrecke sein soll. Das hab ich jedenfalls in diesem Thread in irgendeinem Beitrag gelesen. Leider hab ich ihn aber nicht gefunden... Wo ist den da der Einstieg. 
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Mannenberger (13. April 2010)

Hallo Frika,

hmmm... von der MX nach Schlechtbach 
Eventuell meinst Du den Trail / Downhill von Necklinsberg runter.
Der kommt (je nach dem wie man im unteren Teil fährt) entweder bei Schlechtbach oder in Asperglen raus. Einstieg schick ich Dir per PM.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (16. April 2010)

Hallole,
am Sonntag hab ich mich mit meinen Kameraden aus Sulzach zu einer Runde am Felsenmeer verabredet.
Treffpunkt ist So. 9.30 Uhr Marktplatz Murrhardt.

Hab noch keine Ahnung, wann ich losfahr ... wäre nett, wenn "von uns" noch jemand mitfährt?? 

ALEX


----------



## markus.oesterle (16. April 2010)

Also ich bin morgen in Münsingen zum Frühjahrsmarathon und am So. werd ich die Beine hoch legen!!

Euch viel Spaß

Gruß Markus


----------



## Bautiger (16. April 2010)

hallo

wenn ich meine erkältung vollens loshab bis sonntag bin ich mit bei 
werds dann halt ruhiger angehen lassen


----------



## Mannenberger (17. April 2010)

Hallo Uwe,
gute Besserung...
ich dachte der Junior ist am So. da?
Wenn Du fährst, brezelst Du dann direkt nach Murrhardt runter, oder?
Ich denke von Althütte aus, werden wir ne dreiviertel Stunde brauchen.

Also daher 8.45 am Brunnen beim Rathaus, falls Rolf oder Jo mitfährt.
Junkiehörnchen fährt vielleicht auch mit.. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (17. April 2010)

hallo

also vom jetzigen zustand ausgehend bin ich morgen mit bei,ich komm auf 8.45 nach althütte, bis morgen


----------



## Bullsbiker (22. April 2010)

Servus miteinander, vielen dank mannenberger für deine re Antwort. Weis jemand schon was Sonntag geht?  Grüssle Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (24. April 2010)

Sodele,
wie's aussieht bin ich morgen Nachmittag zum Kaffee eingeladen. 
Also wird's bei mir nix mit biken. Schad eigentlich bei dem Wetter... 

ALEX


----------



## Bullsbiker (24. April 2010)

Ach, alles faule ausreden. Egal, des holen dann andermal nach. Ist ja erst April. 
Ich treff mich auf jedenfall morgen 10 uhr in Hinterwestermurr mit jemand zum biken, wer lusthatt mitzugehn einfach melden. 
Grüssle Alex

Lassads gracha

P.S.  Schaut auch mal bei der interessen Gemeinschaft: "Schwäbisch-Fränkischer-Wald rein.


----------



## Dan (25. April 2010)

hallo!


  wollte mal nachfragen obs bei euch dahinten  auch abfahrtsstrecken gibt 

gruß Dan


----------



## Mannenberger (25. April 2010)

Bullsbiker schrieb:


> P.S.  Schaut auch mal bei der interessen Gemeinschaft: "Schwäbisch-Fränkischer-Wald rein.



Hallo Alex,
da hast Du dir ja n' ganz schön großes Gebiet ausgesucht. 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie sich der Beitrag entwickelt 

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (25. April 2010)

Dan schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> 
> wollte mal nachfragen obs bei euch dahinten  auch abfahrtsstrecken gibt
> ...



Hallo Dan,
es gibt ein paar schöne, aber recht kurze "Downhills".
Beschreib mal n' bissle, auf was du so stehst, dann schick ich Dir ne PN

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (25. April 2010)

hallo

da heut mein jun da is werd ich nur heut abend so ab 19.00 zum nightride starten


----------



## Bullsbiker (26. April 2010)

Sorry das ich so spät schreib.
Des war gestern so geil. Wir waren Zwischen Hörschhof, Siebenknie und Murrhardt unterwegs. Wir hatten schon so 5-6 schöne downhills dabei (meist kleine). Einziges opfer war an Teil meines rechten Pedals (Hobelsberger Grenzweg). So, alle neidisch?


----------



## Bautiger (26. April 2010)

hallo

@bullsbiker
wieso neidisch  waren da auch schon öfters,hinterher allerdings mit kompletten pedalen 
hast du morgen abend zeit um 18.00 h in welzheim, robert stolz str, rund um welzheim


----------



## Mannenberger (26. April 2010)

Bullsbiker schrieb:


> Sorry das ich so spät schreib.
> Des war gestern so geil. Wir waren Zwischen Hörschhof, Siebenknie und Murrhardt unterwegs. Wir hatten schon so 5-6 schöne downhills dabei (meist kleine). Einziges opfer war an Teil meines rechten Pedals (Hobelsberger Grenzweg). So, alle neidisch?



Bestimmt der eine fiese Stein im hinteren Teil... da bleib ich auch immer hängen


----------



## Bautiger (26. April 2010)

hallo

@alex
dein pedal sah aber immer komplett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullsbiker (27. April 2010)

Hab heute leider abend kei zeit mehr. Muss um 18 uhr auf ner veranstaltung antanzen. Mal schau, geh vieleicht am donnerstag abend (wen die lust willig ist). Sonntag auf jeden fall wieder.? Wenn was geht, lasst was hören. Grüssle


----------



## Mannenberger (27. April 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @alex
> dein pedal sah aber immer komplett aus



Tja... des hält halt was aus  

ALEX


----------



## Bullsbiker (29. April 2010)

Hallöchen miteinand,
und Bautiger, warst am Mittwoch noch radeln? Wär mir aufjeden fall abends lieber gewesen als da wo icke war.
 Nimand beachtet mein Forum mit dem Schwäbischen Wald. Vielleicht wirds doch noch.
Wetter sagt aufs We au nix gutes voraus.

Gruss vom anderen Alex


----------



## Bullsbiker (6. Mai 2010)

Hallöchen miteinander,
am Himmelfahrt ( Donnerstag 13.05) findet der Sulzbacher-MTB-Tag statt. Gefahren wird in Team´s. Sieger ist nicht das schnellste, sondern das größte Team.

Genau infos unter: http://www.ffw-sulzbach-murr.de/iframe/adetail/MTB/MTB1.htm


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Alex,
danke für's Werbung machen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7132892&postcount=116

Wir fahren jedenfalls als "IBC-Forum-Gruppe", kannst Dich ja anschließen.
Wie jedes Jahr sollten wir recht bald starten, weil ich nachher noch Dienst am Grill schieben muß.

Aber was geht morgen?
Muttertagstechnisch würd ich eine Runde zwischen 9.30 und 12.00 Uhr bevorzugen. Könnte für die Grottentour reichen. Hab allerdings nur's Cratoni.

ALEX


----------



## markus.oesterle (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich wäre wenns Wetter passt morgen zwischen 9.30Uhr und 12Uhr auch dabei!

Gruß Markus


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Markus,

sollte sonst niemand mitfahren, (evtl. Nukama??) können wir uns ja in Althütte am Brunnen (beim Rathaus) treffen. Ansonsten trifft man sich zur Grottentour eigentlich am Kaisersbach-Kreisel.

...hmm 9.30 Uhr in Althütte? 

Alex


----------



## markus.oesterle (9. Mai 2010)

Alles klar ich strebs mal an wenns Wetter passt bin ich da!

Markus


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Mai 2010)

OK...
so wie's aussieht ist niemand dabei. 
Man sieht sich in Sulzbach!

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullsbiker (10. Mai 2010)

Gerne geschehen Mannenberger, das mach ich doch gerne. Könnt eigentlich auch Werbung fürs essen machen. Hab mitbekommen da sei ein coller Grillmeister am Start. 
Hi hi, freu mich schon voll auf Dönnstag. Gruss Alex.W


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Mai 2010)

Hallole alle miteinander,
sollen wir schon 'was ausmachen?
Also späteste Startzeit für mich ist 9.00 Uhr.
Wie sieht's bei euch aus?

Ich fahr jedenfalls mit dem Auto runter, da es bei mir spät wird bis ich wieder heim komm.
Uwe, du fährst wieder direkt, oder?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (10. Mai 2010)

hallo

@alex  jop direkt


----------



## Mannenberger (11. Mai 2010)

Wer is nu dabei?
Bautiger 
Jo ?
wer noch? 
Robert?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (11. Mai 2010)

hallo

m.österle 
mit tlang hab ich gesprochen der kommt nicht
reifenwahl ff oder roro oder bb


----------



## malicom (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

sollte das Wetter mitmachen, bin ich natürlich auch dabei.
@träk_fjul und ich fahren uns schon warm und kommen dann mit Fahrräder aus Schorndorf . 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (11. Mai 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> m.österle
> mit tlang hab ich gesprochen der kommt nicht
> reifenwahl ff oder roro oder bb



äh... ja... würde sagen schwarz mit Noppen  aber nicht BB 

Robert hat auch grad abgesagt 

Alex


----------



## markus.oesterle (12. Mai 2010)

Also ich fahr mit ein paar Kollegen um ca. 12:30Uhr los in Sulzbach.
Wir machen dann die gemütliche Enduro Gruppe!

Ich denke man wird sich sehen voraußgesetzt das Wetter macht halbwegs mit!

Gruß Markus


----------



## Bullsbiker (12. Mai 2010)

Hallöle, ich bin dann wohl ziemlich sicher dabei. Ich würd dann auch bei euch um 9 uhr mitfahren wen ihr nix dagegen einzuwenden habt. 
Bräuchte dann halt an genauen treffpunkt weil ich ja noch niemand kenn.


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Alex,

Treffpunkt ist am Start. 



Wenn Du den in der Mitte (blaue Weste) oder den ganz rechts siehst, bist Du richtig 

Bis morgen, 
ALEX


----------



## TKBK (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werd morgen auch fahren, so gegen 10:30. Da es das erste mal ist weiss ich gar net
wie und was und wo´s eigentlich losgeht und wo ich den Obulus entrichten soll.
Am Gerätehaus ? und wo isch des ?

Gruß
TKBK

Edit : " Boah, wer klicken kann ist klar im Vorteil... Unterm Link Parkplätze ist ja eine Grafik mit Start/Ziel"
Der Rest findet sich dann sicher.


----------



## Bautiger (12. Mai 2010)

hallo

hab heut noch mit tlang telefoniert,ist morgen auch mit bei


----------



## Bautiger (12. Mai 2010)

hallo

achja bei der anmeldung IBC Team angeben


----------



## Mannenberger (13. Mai 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hab heut noch mit tlang telefoniert,ist morgen auch mit bei



 so so, das wird ja immer besser 
Leider hat Jo abgesagt...

bis nachher!


----------



## malicom (13. Mai 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> achja bei der anmeldung IBC Team angeben



das kam aber ziemlich spät, habe nicht mehr gelesen vor dem Start.

Seid ihr alle noch gut nach Hause gekommen? Ich habe noch Platten kurz vor Schorndorf gehabt .

Dank noch mal an Alex, sehr schöne Strecke . Nur mit weniger Feuchtigkeit an manchen Stellen, wäre es noch angenehmer .

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bullsbiker (14. Mai 2010)

Hallöchen, ich fands gestern sau cool und besonders sau dreckig (so gefällt immer ganz dreckig).
Nach der Pause wars zwar Arsch kalt, aber ich bin gut übers Ziel und heute ned krank. War zum ersten mal dabei und nächstmal auf jeden Fall au wieder. Grüßle Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (14. Mai 2010)

malicom schrieb:


> das kam aber ziemlich spät, habe nicht mehr gelesen vor dem Start.
> 
> Seid ihr alle noch gut nach Hause gekommen? Ich habe noch Platten kurz vor Schorndorf gehabt .
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,
werde dein Lob weiterleiten. Die Strecken macht ein anderer. (Hier MTB-Guidle).
ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,
meine Bilder sind online (hier im Fotoalbum)

ALEX


----------



## Bullsbiker (19. Mai 2010)

Servus miteinander,

vielen dank Alex für die vielen Bilder, sind ja doch einige gute geworden. 

Mein Rad isch auf jedenfall wieder sauber und die Pfingsttage können kommen. 

Mal schauen wohin´s geht und wer Lust hat.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit.  Wenn jemand am Montag (nochmal) fährt, könnten wir auch ne größere Tour machen.. 
Je nach Wetterlage.

ALEX


----------



## bikepassionalb (22. Mai 2010)

Ich würde am Montag gern mitfahren.
Was für ne Strecken willst du den fahren?

Grüße puma24


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Mai 2010)

Servus,
hab noch keine Ahnung... 
Wie wärs damit: 
9.30 Uhr Treffpunkt in Rudersberg am Rathaus, dann übers Wieslauftal nach Schorndorf, das Ramsbachtal hoch zum Hohen Stein (bei Kottweil) dann einen großen Bogen durch die Berglen Richtung Rettersburg und übern' Buckel zurück nach Rudersberg. 

Weitere Vorschläge?

ALEX


----------



## bikepassionalb (23. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir in der Zwischenzeit, ne Tour überlegt die ich mit nem Kumpel fahre.Von Heilbronn nach Esslingen.
Aber ich würde gern mal mit euch ne Runde fahren.
Wie sieht es den mit Wanderern an Feiertagen im Schwäbischen Wald aus?
Viel oder geht es noch.


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Mai 2010)

Hallole,
tja, dann ein andermal..
Mit den Wanderern ist es nicht so schlimm, wobei ich nicht für den ganzen Schwäbischen Wald sprechen kann..
In unserer Ecke konzentiert es sich meistens rund um den Ebnisee / Laufenmühle.

Wenn man rechtzeitig kingelt oder ruft  dürfte es kein Problem sein.

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Mai 2010)

keiner? 
OK 

Ich schau morgen früh nochmal rein...

ALEX

so, bis jetzt hat sich nur Jo gemeldet..

tja, Jo.. würde sagen wir haben uns knapp verpasst.
Was für ne Runde hast Du denn gedreht?
Ich hab meine Tour fast wie geplant gefahren..
Allerdings bin ich von Haubersbronn über den Sünchenberg hoch nach Buhlbronn gefahren. Dann über Streich usw. auf den Hohen Stein. Von dort in's Ransbachtal runtergedonnert. Hab mal links geguckt, aber keinen Trail gefunden  schad... 
Dann über Schöndoof zurück ins Wieslauftal und nachhause. *schwitz*

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (29. Mai 2010)

hallo

so wie siehts denn morgen aus ,will eigentlich recht früh raus um ne größere
runde zu drehen,mit der option dann die später startenden zu treffen,je nachdem wer fährt,route dann je nach erfordernis und abstimmung also arsch runter von der couch,und rauf aufs bike.


----------



## tlang78 (29. Mai 2010)

Servus,

so zurück aus Kitzbühel. War cool aber leider hatten wir nur 3 sonnige Tage. Morgen soll ess ja wieder pissen  Würde heute ne Runde drehen. Wollte ursprünglich mit meinem Schatz nach Heubach fahren und dort ne Tour machen (inkl. Bundesligastrecke).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (29. Mai 2010)

hallo

@tlang
heut werd ich was kleines drehen so ab 17.00 uhr haste böcke


----------



## tlang78 (29. Mai 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @tlang
> heut werd ich was kleines drehen so ab 17.00 uhr haste böcke



Hi Uwe, 

zu spät da wir heute Abend zum grillen eingeladen sind. Mal schauen wie es mit dem Wetter morgen ist, dann fahr ich morgen mit.

Hier noch ein paar Schnappschüsse
http://gallery.me.com/tl_privat#100046&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=17

Gruß


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Mai 2010)

Hey Uwe,
bin heute auf'm Polterabend eingeladen... könnte also spät und feucht-frölich  werden 
Daher wäre ich morgen eher für ne Nachmittagsrunde zu haben.

PS.. meine eMail hast Du bekommen, oder?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (29. Mai 2010)

hallo

@alex nachmittag gut werd mal meine routenplanung checken und dir euch  bescheid geben
deine mail bezüglich der budo tage ? ja hab ich samstag sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (29. Mai 2010)

hallo

14.00 uhr klaffenbach passt das


----------



## Mannenberger (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Uwe,
wenn's nicht grad Katzen hagelt  passt das 

ALEX


----------



## ladwien (30. Mai 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand von Euch sagen, seit wann die zwei Brücken bei Rudersberg gesperrt sind ?


----------



## Bautiger (30. Mai 2010)

hallo

@ladwien
du meinst die brücken auf dem pionier weg sind definitiv gesperrt wie heute festgestellt seit wann ka
die ausweichwege die man sich einfallen hat lassen sind aber besser wie die brücken


----------



## ladwien (30. Mai 2010)

Ja genau, die Brücken am Pionierweg. Mmhhh. Vielleicht weiß es ja jemand 

Naja, ich war gestern da und hatte die Strecke irgendwie spektakulärer in Erinnerung. Liegt vielleicht dass es schon ein bis zwei Jahre her ist, als ich das letzte Mal dort war.


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Mai 2010)

Hallole,
ich meine ich hätt es irgendwann in den letzten Wochen in der Zeitung gelesen, daß die Brücken gesperrt werden, weil sie nicht mehr sicher wären 

ALEX


----------



## Child3k (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wollt jetzt hier auch mal reinschreiben - bin selber öfter zwischen Welzheim und Loch unterwegs. Keine Ahnung ob ihr so weit nach Süden bzw ich bisher weit genug nach Norden gekommen bin 
Was fahrt ihr denn so? Also wie technisch aber auch: Wie lang (km) und hoch (hm)?

Vielleicht ließe sich ja mal was gemeinsam veranstalten ...


----------



## Mannenberger (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Child3k (?)

also unsere Sonntagstouren haben meistens so um die 35 km. HM?

In deiner Richtung z.B. Hohler Stein oder den "Hasi" bei Alfdorf..
Oder Uwes legendäre Kaiserberge-Tour an Sylvester.

Gerne was technisch anspruchsvolles. Waldautobahn ist nicht so unsere Sache, aber meistens als Verbindungsstrecke notwändig. Straße = :kotz:


ALEX


----------



## biker.erro (3. Juni 2010)

zu Pionierweg:
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=+3]*Permanente Wanderwege gesperrt!!!*[/SIZE][/FONT]                             [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif] [/FONT]
                             [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=+1]*Achtung, bedingt durch den Bau der Ethylen Pipeline, sie kreuzt die PW-Strecken gleich an 3 Stellen, müssen unsere Wege ab sofort gesperrt werden. Über das Ende der Bauarbeiten liegen keine Informationen vor. *[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ladwien (3. Juni 2010)

Hast du einen Link zu der Geschichte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker.erro (4. Juni 2010)

http://www.wanderfreunde-allmersbach.de/html/perm__wanderwege.html:daumen:


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
muß mich für heute leider abmelden. Hab heut Mittag Dienst  (Umzug sichern) und danach ne' weichgekochte Birne 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (10. Juni 2010)

hallo

am samstag is es wieder soweit die 3 kaiserberge rufen wer hat zeit und lust abfahrt so um 11 in welze zustossmöglichkeiten in pfahlbronn und lorch wäscherschloss rechberg oder kurz vorm stuifen nur dann habt ihrs meiste verpasst


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Juni 2010)

Hallole,

bei mir wird's morgen Nachmitag min. 15.30 Uhr bis ich Zeit zu biken hab.
Mal sehen... 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (12. Juni 2010)

hallo

@alex 15.30 is doch nich schlimm is ja lang genug hell
ich bike morgen auf jeden fall,das heut war nich so der bringer
bei der anfahrt auf pfahlbronn ist mir die kette vom ritzel gesprungen,durch die enorm hoch herrschende zugkraft meines rechten beins,hat das klicki den fuss nicht am pedal gehalten  wobei dann das rechte knie so dermassen gegen den lenker knallte das ich dachte ich hätte jetzt eine zweigeteilte kniescheibe,mittlerweile gehts aber wieder 

also sagen wir 15.30-16.00 uhr laufenmühle dann downhill klaffenbach althütte wieder runter nach klaffenbach dann den fahrbaren teil des HT 
wie hört sich das an


----------



## Mannenberger (13. Juni 2010)

Dann werd ich mal losdüsen Richtung Laufenmühle 
Schade... dachte eigentlich meine Herren aus Althütte  fahren auch mit!?

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Juni 2010)

Sodele,
und wieder Sonntag.. 

Was geht? wo geht? wer geh... fährt? 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (20. Juni 2010)

hallo

ich............. hier..................... auf............... jeden fall
so um 14.00 uhr


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Juni 2010)

s könnt Regen geben.... 
Kaisersbacher Kreisel 14.30 Uhr?

Lass uns mal Richtung Kaisersbach fahren.. ich guck mal auf der Karte was da so geht. 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (20. Juni 2010)

hallo

ok bin dabei


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Juni 2010)

prima!


----------



## Mannenberger (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leutla,

falls morgen jemand fährt, ich würd gern Vormittags fahren, da ist's noch nicht so warm. 
so um 10.00 Uhr am Kaisersbacher Kreisel? oder früher??

Ich guck morgen früh nochmal rein (sobald ich wach bin )

ALEX

OK....
sowas nennt man wohl Landregen. Mal sehen wann die Sauerei aufhört.
Mit 10.00 Uhr wird's wohl nix.


----------



## Bautiger (9. Juli 2010)

hallo

so wie siehts am sonntag aus werd mal ne langersehnte tour richtung fornsbacher waldsee fahren


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Juli 2010)

Hallole,
also ich meld mich ab  
Mein Bike ist noch nicht fit (das Dings ist noch nicht gekommen) und außerdem bei der Hitze  :

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (10. Juli 2010)

hallo

also ich werd morgen so um die mittagszeit starten,falls noch einer mitwill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (14. Juli 2010)

Na? wie wars...?
Bin morgens gleich ne kleine Waldautobahn-Runde mit'm Cratoni gefahren.
Im Ochsenhau wars bestimmt 10 Grad kälter als in der Sonne... herrlich. 

Übrigens: mein Scott ist wieder fahrbereit. War garnicht so schwierig, wenn man das richtige Werkzeug hat. Mal sehen, wie lange es diesmal hält. 

Am So. könnte es sein, daß wir auf einem Geburtstag sind... mal sehen.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (14. Juli 2010)

hallo

wies war  warm
ja bin den hornberg hoch dann links in wald den fornsbacher waldsee hab ich nicht gefunden aber andere interessante sachen war dann alles summasumarum 75 km 1010 hm also richtig geil 

am we bin ich im salzkammergut unterwegs auf der mädchenstrecke 211,1 km 7111 hm und das bei vorrausgesagten 30 grad nich umsonst heissen die finisher dort überlebende,also da denk ich das ich am so kein bock aufs bike hab


----------



## Mannenberger (15. Juli 2010)

na hocksch hald am Sonndich en Schatta


----------



## Bautiger (15. Juli 2010)

hallo

wenn i no hocka kaa


----------



## Bautiger (24. Juli 2010)

hallo

wie siehts morgen so bei euch aus ,ich werd so um die 14.00 Uhr fahren
ich schau morgen nochmal rein


----------



## markus.oesterle (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo Bautieger,
bei mir wirds die nächsten 2 Wochen noch nichts werden nachdem ich mir beim Downhillen in Frankreich vor 2 Wochen den Knöchel gebrochen hab . Meld mich wenn ich wieder auf dem Bike bin.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Bautiger (24. Juli 2010)

hallo Markus,

alles klar gute Besserung


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Juli 2010)

Wenns nicht grad Katzen hagelt ??!!


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Juli 2010)

OK, sieht schön aus.... und? wohin?
Mordklinge? 
14.30 Kaisersbacher-Kreisel?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (25. Juli 2010)

hallo

ok 14.30 kk
bis gleich
und weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (25. Juli 2010)




----------



## Bautiger (31. Juli 2010)

hallo

so wie siehts morgen aus jemand da der lust aufs biken hat 
könnt mir sowas richtung alfdorf pfahlbronn vorstellen


----------



## träk_fjul (31. Juli 2010)

hi man,

wie wärs mit räuberwegen? mit dem auto bis murrhardt (könnte Dich abholen), bissle einrollen,...und laaaangsam und knie schonend fahren...
also?
seba


----------



## Bautiger (31. Juli 2010)

hallo

hört sich gut an wann


----------



## träk_fjul (31. Juli 2010)

10h. da wo Dein haus wohnt...nachmittags soll's schiffen...ok?
s.


----------



## Bautiger (31. Juli 2010)

hallo

is gebongt


----------



## Bautiger (31. Juli 2010)

7


----------



## Mannenberger (7. August 2010)

na? seit Ihr knieschonend gefahren?
Kann ich das für's nächste mal auch beantragen 

Was geht morgen?
Bin Nachmittags für jede "Schandtat" bereit. 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (7. August 2010)

hallo

ja war knieschonend,zumindest meins tat nich weh 
morgen kann ich erst ab 18.30 uhr der junior ist da und hat keine böcke aufs biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (8. August 2010)

OK, muß er ja nicht.... 
Bei mir ist am SCOTT mal wieder ne Speiche im A****, also hätt ich eh' nur das Cratoni zur Verfügung gehabt.
Vieleicht hat ja Jo Lust auf ne Hardhardtail--Tour ab 14.00 Uhr??

ALEX


----------



## biker.erro (8. August 2010)

Jo schläft noch


----------



## Mannenberger (8. August 2010)

Hallole,
Du warst natürlich auch gemeint.... dachte Du bist wieder auf der TdL  unterwegs.

ALEX


----------



## Nukama (8. August 2010)

Bei dem Wetter?


----------



## biker.erro (8. August 2010)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter. Es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung.


----------



## Mannenberger (8. August 2010)

Warten wir halt mal kurz ab, wie sich das Gewitter entwickelt...
vielleicht ist's ja in ner halben Stunde wieder eitler Sonnenschein

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (8. August 2010)

Sodele, sieht doch schon viel besser aus..
Ich komm so bis 14.30 Uhr bei euch vorbei, dann sehen wir weiter.

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (15. August 2010)

Hey Biker.erro geiles Benutzerbild 

Bei mir wird's heut nix, hab die Kleinen da. 

ALEX


----------



## viperman666 (15. August 2010)

Servus erstal!

Hab mich heute hier angemeldet und bin auf den Fred hier gestoßen,da ich aus Alfdorf bin.Bin erst diesen Sommer (durch Kauf eines neuen Bikes) so richtig zum MTBler geworden.Wollte mich einfach mal "Vorstellen". Bin 34,gebunden,1 Sohn. Vor 5 Jahren wieder zum Radeln gekommen.(ein wenig Konditionstraining für den Motorsport).Bin seither auf nem Merida Matts "Whitewater" durch die Gegend gerollt.Hab mir diesen Sommer ein neues Bike geholt,da ich doch nun etwas mehr "ins Gelände gehen will".Hab mir auch den MTB-Flyer vom Schw.-Wald E.V. geholt.Bin die Strecken 9,8 und am Samstag die Route 2 in Murrhardt gefahren.Brauch dafür aber noch etwas über 2 Std.! Möchte dieses Jahr auf alle Fälle noch alle Routen schaffen!? 

Ps: An Mannenberger:

Hab meine halbe Kindheit in Mannenberg verbracht (Immer in den Ferien bei meinen Großeltern) Vielleicht kennst du ja meinen Onkel Rolf Geist!?


----------



## Bautiger (15. August 2010)

hallo

willkommen viperman
zeiten für routen sind zeitlos zumindest bei uns.
im allgemeinen fahren wir abseits dieser routen da sie am besten vorbeiführen,gut zum trainieren sind sie nicht schlecht.
würde uns mich freuen wen wir mal was zusammen in angriff nehmen könnten,bei mir allerdings erst in 3 wochen wieder da ich zuvor auf races unterwegs bin


----------



## viperman666 (15. August 2010)

Gerne,freu mich über jede "Einladung",finde es auch schöner nicht immer allein Fahren zu müssen! Ich fahre auch des öffteren aufs gerade Wohl durch die Gegend,jedoch meist auf Waldwegen.Hab bis jetzt nur wenig gute Singeltrail entdeckt,Bin abgesehen von den offiziellen Routen nur durchs Edenbach-Tal und Pfahlbronn runter den Römerweg Richtung Lorch gefahren.Bin mir halt nich sicher,wie die Wanderer und Förster/Jäger reagieren!?


----------



## Mannenberger (21. August 2010)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Ps: An Mannenberger:
> 
> Hab meine halbe Kindheit in Mannenberg verbracht (Immer in den Ferien bei meinen Großeltern) Vielleicht kennst du ja meinen Onkel Rolf Geist!?



Hallo vipermann666,

vieleicht vom Sehen oder vom Dorffest.... bin auch nur reigschmeckter 


Wie wärs morgen früh? Nachmittags hab ich voraussichtlich nicht so viel Zeit.



ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (22. August 2010)

Sodele...
noch keiner wach? 
Ich nehm mir heut mal wieder die 1er unter die Stollen.
...und weg!

ALEX


----------



## Nukama (22. August 2010)

Schon wach, aber zu der Zeit schon aufm Radl gewesen. 

[email protected]


----------



## viperman666 (22. August 2010)

Moin,Moin Alex!

Sorry,war gestern auf der 6er verbunden mit der 7er unterwegs.War gestern noch am Ebnisee beim Gerd (Rube).Unsere Fahrerin hat sich aber im Lauf des Abends entschieden doch zu saufen und mit ihrem Ex in den "Büschen" zu verschwinden! Wir mußten somit vom See bis fast nach Alfdorf laufen!!!!! (3Std.) Ich hoff das gilt als "Ausrede"

Vielleicht die Tage mal!? Hab jetzt auch 2 Wochen Urlaub.

Ps: Wie ist den die 1er? Im Flyer hört Sie sich gut an!? Von der 6/7 bin ich enttäuscht!!!! Nur motivationsloßes Auf und Ab auf meist asphaltiertem oder geschotterten Wegen/Straßen. So gut wie kein "offroad" Fand ich echt deprimierend!


----------



## Mannenberger (22. August 2010)

Hallole,
da gehts ja wild zu am Ebnisee ..

Die 1er ist an einigen Stellen nicht schlecht (Wurzeltrails) das ist aber nur ca. 1/3 der Strecke. Der Rest ist Waldautobahn bzw. Straße 
Aber von den Strecken Rund um Althütte ist mir die 1er am liebsten.

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (23. August 2010)

hallo

kleine impression von der 24 h wm in der maxhütte 
das messer zwischen den zähnen wurde wegretuschiert 
wenns interessiert auch wegen eventueller teilnahme im nächsten jahr
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479606


----------



## Bautiger (24. August 2010)

hallo

jetzt is doch noch das original aufgetaucht


----------



## träk_fjul (25. August 2010)

hi uwe,


nettes bildsche. aber warum guckst Du so angestrengt...geht doch bergab auf asphalt... 
gruss


----------



## Mannenberger (4. September 2010)

Leute was geht? 
Hat jemand Lust auf eine entspannte Sonntag-Nachmittag-Runde?
Bin nächstes WE im Urlaub und will daher etwas gemächlicher fahren... knieschonend  sozusagen...

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (4. September 2010)

hallo

so junior und ich sind zu jeder schandtat bereit,solang sie gemütlich und knieschonend abläuft 
und nachmittags hört sich auch sehr gut an sagen wir so um 14.00 Uhr laufenmühle


----------



## Mannenberger (4. September 2010)

Hallole,
hört sich gut an..

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (4. September 2010)

hallo
@alex bring dein rucksack mit dann bring i dir mal die bb s mit


----------



## Mannenberger (5. September 2010)

... au ja, und vielleicht die CD mit dem Video von Alex.

Mal sehen, eventuell bring ich auch noch einen Nachbarn mit, wenn er Zeit und Lust hat..

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (16. September 2010)

Hallo Leutla,
im Murrtal bzw. im Murrhardter Wald gibt's was neues http://www.bikepark-murrhardt.de/ 
Eher was für die DH-Fraktion.. aber vielleicht kombinierbar mit der 1er ?


Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicklaus (18. September 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Ich stelle fest, dass ich mal wieder in Rudersberg bin. Mit Rad. Und da frage ich mich natürlich: Hat jemand Lust auf 'ne kleine Tour, wann auch immer? Heut wird's wohl eher nichts, aber wie wär's mit morgen?

Grüße,

Robert.


----------



## Bautiger (18. September 2010)

hallo

bin morgen mit träk beim sauloch unterwegs,sind so ca 10,30 in murrhardt
wer böcke hat


----------



## nicklaus (18. September 2010)

Mja, Murrhardt ist mir ein bisschen zu weit; 20 km hin, 20 zurück...
Dann mach ich mal ne einsame Runde und wünsche aus der Ferne viel Spaß im großen M.

Grüße,

Robert.


----------



## Mannenberger (19. September 2010)

nicklaus schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal ne einsame Runde



Ja verdammte Hacke...  ausgerechnet heute muß ich zur Feuerwehr.
Wär gern mal wieder ne Runde mit Dir gekurbelt.

ALEX


----------



## nicklaus (19. September 2010)

Du sagst es, das Leben erweist sich erneut als eines der härtesten. Wirklich schade, 'ne nette Runde bei solch prächt'gem Wetter wär schon 'ne schöne Sache...
Kann man nix machen, aber da's Studium erst wieder am 13.10 (glaub' ich) losgeht, dürften wir es doch wohl schaffen, einen für uns beide passenden Zeitpunkt zu finden. Abgesehen von ein oder zwei kurzen Aufenthalten in Heidelberg werd' ich meine Zeit wohl vollständig in elterlicher Obhut verbringen, bin also einfach unvorstellbar flexibel.

Man Grüßt!

Robert.


----------



## Mannenberger (25. September 2010)

Hallo Leutla,

wie sieht's morgen (So.) aus?
Falls es morgens nicht Katzen hagelt, wäre ich für eine Runde bis zum Mittagessen zu haben. Nachmittags bekommen wir warscheinlich Besuch...

Start 9.30 in Althütte am Brunnen beim Rathaus.
Hinterwestermurr, Felsenmeer, Grenzsteinweg (hinten) und zurück?

ALEX

Ich schreib morgen früh nochmal, je nach Wetterlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicklaus (25. September 2010)

Heja,

ich wär' dabei. Warum auch nicht.

Grüße,

Robert.


----------



## Mannenberger (26. September 2010)

... na dann! 
Bis jetzt passt das Wetter auch noch 

ALEX


----------



## Waldtroll (26. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich möchte mich heute kurz vorstellen: Ich bin der Nachbar den Alex weiter oben erwähnt hat. Ich wohne auch in Mannenberg und habe dieses Jahr wieder angefangen zu fahren. Gerne würde ich mich Eurer Gruppe mal anschließen wenns für Euch o.k. ist. (Alleine fahren ist langweilig). 
Das Wetter sieht ja nicht so übel aus.
@Alex: Wann würdest Du losfahren?
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Mannenberger (26. September 2010)

Guten Morgen Johannes,

also ich richt jetzt kurz mein Rädle und fahr dann so gegen 9.15 Uhr zu dir rüber.. O.K.?

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (26. September 2010)

Hey Uwe,
hab heute deine Big Betty von hinten  ...äh ich meine hinten drauf probiert  bin begeistert 
Vorne hab ich jetzt den Trailbär, eine gute Kombination 

ALEX


----------



## AntaresH (30. September 2010)

Hallo, 

fährt eigendlich einer von euch am SOnntag mit beim Mountainbikerennen rund um Rudersberg?

LG


----------



## Bautiger (30. September 2010)

hallo

mtb rennen um rudersberg  hast du nähere infos evtl einen link

see ya

uwe


----------



## AntaresH (1. Oktober 2010)

HI, 

nuuu klar 

http://www.rudersberg.de/2331_DEU_WWW.php?&publish[id]=175207&publish[start]=

LG


----------



## viperman666 (1. Oktober 2010)

Mist,hab meiner Family versproche auf die "Landwirtschaftliche" auf´m Wasen zu gehen. 

Nagut,ich freu mich auch drauf,schade das sich das überschneidet,sonst wär ich dabei gewesen!!!!
Naja,vielleicht nächstes Jahr!?

Werd morgen (Sa.) für mich radeln gehen.Weiß noch nicht wohin?


----------



## Bautiger (1. Oktober 2010)

hallo

na für 10  schotterwege bolzen ich weiss nich,das kriegen wir auch alleine hin.
bin am sonntag zu jeder schandtat bereit wer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (2. Oktober 2010)

Pffffffff...

Hast Du die Strecke gesehen! 
Nicht mal den Klaffenbach-Trail nehmen die mit. Haben wohl Bedenken es könnte sich einer das Bike dreckig machen 

Wie wär's morgen Nachmittag? Mal sehen was uns so einfällt

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (2. Oktober 2010)

hallo

hi alex nachmittag hört sich gut an 14.00 h in welze grotten tour oder was fällt dir so ein


----------



## Waldtroll (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab heut nachmittag leider keine Zeit, werd heute morgen vielleicht ne kleine Runde drehen. Viel Spass heut mittag!
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Mannenberger (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Uwe,
würde mal sagen, wir meiden den Großraum Rudersberg, zumal heut' auch wieder der Zug fährt.... Da ist das Chaos rund um Laufenmühle vorprogammiert. 
14.30 an den Mammutbäumen und dann NRW?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (3. Oktober 2010)

hallo

ok 14.30 h


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallole,
wär morgen früh jemand dabei? 
Entspannte Tour bis zum Mittag.... 

ALEX


----------



## nicklaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich! Letzte Woche konnt' ich nicht, weil ich 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Hdbg. gekriegt hatte, wo ich hin musste, um mich zum elenden Master anzumelden, ab Montag bin ich wieder weg, ich muss ich muss ich muss also morgen radeln.
Was, wann, wo?

Grüße,

Robert.


----------



## biker.erro (10. Oktober 2010)

i , what time, what place
erro


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leutla,
bin grad erst wach geworden 
OK.. sagen wir 9.30 Uhr wie gehabt, in Althütte am Brunnen beim Rathaus?

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicklaus (10. Oktober 2010)

OK.

Bis dann,

Robert.


----------



## biker.erro (10. Oktober 2010)

ok erro


----------



## nicklaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Und nur mal so: Es waren Äpfel.

Seid gegrüßt!

Robert.


----------



## Mannenberger (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallole,
morgen ist bis nachmittags Aikido-Lehrgang angesagt... 
also mit biken is daher nix.. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (16. Oktober 2010)

hallo

werd morgen so ab 14.00 uhr mal wieder richtung alfdorf hohler stein düsen hat jemand böcke


----------



## biker.erro (17. Oktober 2010)

ALEX, 
soll ich vorbeikommen?
Gruß ERRO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker.erro (17. Oktober 2010)

und tchüss


----------



## viperman666 (17. Oktober 2010)

Servus Leute,

mal ne allgemeine Frage:Hat jemand interesse an der Reverb von Rock Shox!? Hab vor mir das Teil zuzulegen(angeblich ab Nov. lieferbar!??!)Hab da jemand an der Hand,da könnten wir bei zahlreichem Interesse ne Sammelbestellung rausgeben.Wollt mal vorab Fragen wieviel zusammen kommen? Dann könnt ich mal ne Preisanfrage starten.Ich denk aber ca.15-20% sind schon drin.
Ps: Hat mir jemand ne Empfehlung für ne gute Radhose für das kommende kalte Mistwetter?
Denk ihr,das wär was?:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## Bautiger (17. Oktober 2010)

hallo

@viperman
ne verstellbare sattelstütze is mir zu viel gewicht,geht auch so 
für das geld is die hose nicht schlecht ,zuschlagen


----------



## viperman666 (22. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

@Bautiger: Nee,ich gönn mir das Teil auf alle Fälle! Der  Luxus muß sein! Find ich einfach entspannter als immer absteigen.Da ich  sowieso ein einsteiger Hardtail mit über 12!!! kg hab,macht das auch nix  mehr aus!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Aber  da du ja der Profi bist,nehm ich gerne Tips zur Gewichtsreduktion  an!!!  Eine andere Kurbelgarnitur und Faltreifen hab ich schon im Auge.


----------



## Bautiger (22. Oktober 2010)

hallo

@viperman leichte teile gibts hier http://www.superlight-bikeparts.de/
kann dir die KCNC kurbel empfehlen top preis leistungsverhältniss
hab die Blätter auf meiner XTR Kurbel drauf kosten grad mal ein drittel und sind top und auch noch leichter 
als reifen entweder roro s oder conti x-king race sport,oder race king supersonic (wobei da dann die fahrtechnik stimmen sollte)

@all am sonntag nehm ich die grottentour in verbindung mit dem klaffenbach trail unter die reifen
wer hat zeit und lust,uhrzeit mässig bin ich flexibel,treffpunkt wär dann in welze an der bockseiche,also runter vom sofa rauf aufs bike


----------



## viperman666 (23. Oktober 2010)

@ Bautiger

wäre morgen event. dabei,vorausgesetzt es pisst nicht in Strömen!(Ja,Ja ich weiß:Schönwetterbiker,Weichei,etc...)
Aber ich warn Dich,bin max. halb so schnell wie Du


----------



## Waldtroll (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will morgen auf jeden Fall auch fahren. Wenn Ihr noch nen nicht so schnellen vertragen könnt, wäre ich gerne dabei.
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Bautiger (24. Oktober 2010)

hallo

ich schau heut nach dem aufwachen mal rein,komm grad ausem geschäft


----------



## Waldtroll (24. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen, 
heute nachmitag ab 15.00 Uhr sind wir eingeladen. Könnte also nur bis ca. 14 Uhr fahren.
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## viperman666 (24. Oktober 2010)

Mist,hab´s wohl am Freitag übertrieben!? Irgendwie ziehts bei mir am rechten Bein von der Ferse bis zum A... ,Shit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (24. Oktober 2010)

hallo



> Mist,hab´s wohl am Freitag übertrieben!? Irgendwie ziehts bei mir am rechten Bein von der Ferse bis zum A... ,Shit!



tja da hilft nur biken 

ich starte um 14.00 uhr an der bockseiche


----------



## Waldtroll (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Uwe,
um 14.00 Uhr muss ich leider schon wieder zurück sein. Ich fahr jetzt ne Runde um Althütte. Das Wetter sieht schauerlich aus, egal...
Dir viele Spass heute nachmittag.
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Bautiger (24. Oktober 2010)

hallo

dito


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Oktober 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> also runter vom sofa rauf aufs bike



Mir ist heut' das Sofa lieber... gestern wurde es spät. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (24. Oktober 2010)

hallo

so wieder da ,das war richtig lecker 
was ne sauerei aber top um fahrtechnik zu üben,da habt ihr was verpasst


----------



## viperman666 (25. Oktober 2010)

Gestern ging einfach nix! Das hat so gezogen im rechten Bein,konnt kaum laufen! Hab mich wohl am Fr. Morgen nicht richtig warm gemacht bei 1°?!
Vielleicht nächstes WE? Würd den Ein oder Anderen schon mal gern persönlich Kennen lernen!


----------



## Waldtroll (25. Oktober 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> so wieder da ,das war richtig lecker
> was ne sauerei aber top um fahrtechnik zu üben,da habt ihr was verpasst



Hallo,
dem kann ich nur zustimmen, beim Fahrtechniküben da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen, da muss ich noch viel lernen....
Johannes


----------



## Bautiger (29. Oktober 2010)

hallo

wie siehts am sonntag aus,für mich gesehen wirds ein ausgedehnter bike tag

s wetter spielt ja mit.
also wer ist dabei


----------



## viperman666 (30. Oktober 2010)

Servus Bautiger,

wo willste denn hin und was bedeuted bei dir "ein ausgedehnter Biketag"!?
Und wann willste starten!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (30. Oktober 2010)

hallo

ich werd so gegen 10 uhr starten nrt unter dire stollen nehmen,bin dann gege 12 wieder in welze dann die grottentour ,gegen 14 uhr laufenmühle richtung murrhardt

mögliche treffpunkte 
10 uhr wellingtonienen
12 uhr bockseiche
14 uhr laufenmühle

allerdings bin ich flexibel wenn jemand ne andere oder evtl. auch neue tour zu bieten hat pass ich mich an
also


----------



## viperman666 (30. Oktober 2010)

14.oo Uhr wär ne gute Zeit.Jedoch war ich am Fr. schon Richtung Murrhardt unterwegs.Vielleicht fällt uns ja noch ne alternative ein!?


----------



## viperman666 (30. Oktober 2010)

Also ich geh jetzt "off". Also wenn alles klappt,bin ich dann um 2 in der Laufenmühle. Wenn sich der treffpunkt ändert,schreibst halt.Schau morgen nochmals rein bevor ich los fahr.


----------



## Mannenberger (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallole,

@bautiger
14.00 Uhr Laufenmühle hört sich gut an... vor allem wenn du da schon ne Weile unterwegs warst 

ALEX


----------



## viperman666 (1. November 2010)

@Bautiger & Mannenberger:

War super euch kennen zu lernen.Auch die Strecke die ihr ausgesucht habt war echt genial!!!! Lauter geile trails die ich fast alle noch nicht kannte.
Wir sehen uns!!!


----------



## Bautiger (13. November 2010)

hallo

so heut was kurzfristiges starte um 14.00 h jemand dabei ?

und morgen auf jeden fall auch,wann wo wie wohin ? schauenmer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (13. November 2010)

hoi uwe,


10h bikes n boards. maddin kommt bestimmt auch, ist eher gemäßigtes tempo, aber wir können ja noch was dranhängen wenn's zu slow ist.
also?
gruss nach oben!


----------



## viperman666 (13. November 2010)

Also ich muß morgen schon früh los (8Uhr),da ich gegen 11 Uhr wieder back sein muß!
Hab noch was vor morgen,aber das geile Wetter will ich auch nicht auslassen!?


----------



## malicom (13. November 2010)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> ...maddin kommt bestimmt auch...


Bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei, obwohl ich die letzten drei Tage nicht richtig fit war und sogar zu Arbeit mit den Auto gefahren .
Gruß Martin


----------



## Bautiger (13. November 2010)

hallo

also 10 h bnb geht klar


----------



## Mannenberger (14. November 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

werd erst Nachmittags starten.. mal sehen 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (14. November 2010)

hallo

@alex

gib mal laut wann evtl bin ich ja dann wieder oben


----------



## Waldtroll (14. November 2010)

Hallo,
werd wahrscheinlich nur am am späten Vormittag fahren können. Genaue Zeit habe ich noch nicht. 
Gruß


----------



## Mannenberger (14. November 2010)

@uwe:
wird wohl zu spät sein, aber ich poste trotzdem 

Ich fahr spätestens 14.00 Uhr daheim los, und dann Richtung F-Sprung.
Bin ca. 14.20 am Laufenmühle-P.

Wenn der Herr Waldtroll da schon Zeit hätte??

ALEX


----------



## Waldtroll (14. November 2010)

@ALEX
leider sollte ich um die Zeit wieder da sein. Family first....
Ich würde ca. in der nächste halbe Stunde losfahren.
Vielleicht hast Du Lust ne kleine Aufwärmrunde heute Vormittag zu fahren?
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Mannenberger (14. November 2010)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> Hallo,
> werd wahrscheinlich nur am am späten Vormittag fahren können. Genaue Zeit habe ich noch nicht.
> Gruß



Ups... sorry hatte mich verlesen... war irgendwie ganz bei Nachmittag.
 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker.erro (14. November 2010)

14:00 Uhr am Brunnen ?


----------



## Mannenberger (14. November 2010)

ok 

Alex


----------



## biker.erro (14. November 2010)

ok


----------



## Bautiger (14. November 2010)

hallo

so wieder zuhaus
war ja wieder ein toller tag bei der anfahrt nach schorndorf plattfuß(snakebite) muss unbedingt den neuen laufradsatz auf tubeless umbauen 
war dann um 20 nach 10 bei bnb natürlich keiner mehr da,bin dann den remstal höhenweg gefahren,danach ein stück gfw naja 70 km mit 1200 hm 
bei traumhaftem wetter


----------



## Mannenberger (14. November 2010)

hmmm... keine Handnummer vom träk_fjul oder was?
Daß Du ab und zu  nen Platten hast ist ja nix Neues.

Wir sind jedenfalls den F-Sprung gefahren... eigentlich war der unfahrbar ... Der obere Teil gewohnt matschig und dann haben se' ordentlich Holz eingeschlagen. Nur der Teil nach der Brücke war OK. Allerdings nur über den seitlichen Weg zu erreichen, da oben Stämme quer liegen. 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (15. November 2010)

hallo



> hmmm... keine Handnummer vom träk_fjul oder was?


doch hilft aber nix wenns handy vom träk nicht bei is


> Daß Du ab und zu nen Platten hast ist ja nix Neues.


bei plattfüßen wo wir gemeinsam unterwegs waren heben wir ein unentschieden


----------



## träk_fjul (17. November 2010)

hei uwe,

wie wärs zu weihnachten mit gscheiten tubeless-less laufrädern....? ;-)
gruss
seba


----------



## Bautiger (17. November 2010)

hallo

@träk wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


> muss unbedingt den neuen laufradsatz auf tubeless umbauen


bin jetzt noch mit light schläuchen unterwegs bis der Reifen sich an die Felge angepasst hat,meine räuberfahrweise passt halt nicht zu schläuchen 
der ists geworden http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...ZTR-Alpine-Aero-1350g-Laufradsatz::30822.html
und das beste ist den wo ich erhalten hab wiegt nur 1290gr
zu weihnachten kommt der carbon rahmen


----------



## träk_fjul (17. November 2010)

ok, alles klar. 
dachte du hast mal wieder n tubeless-experiment gegen die physik verloren...
dein neue lrs ist gut! preis und gewicht sind doch erste sahne...

junge,junge, dann seh dich dich ja bald mit nem sub 8-kilo-hardtail...andere bauen dagegen grad n 29" auf....

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (17. November 2010)

hallo

29" is was für mädchen 
männer fahren 26 " Ht


----------



## träk_fjul (18. November 2010)

29" was für mädels? sehe ich genauso...grüße an martin! 
was geht am samstag?
gruss


----------



## malicom (18. November 2010)

29" ist tatsächlich was für Mädels (siehe Willow Koeber  ). Aber ich will trotzdem mir eins in Frühjahr aufbauen. Soviele neu Komponenten braucht man da nicht (Rahmen und Gabel) Räder und Rest von 26" habe ich schon.
Am Samstag hätte ich nur bis ca. 14Uhr Zeit. 
Wie wärs 10Uhr B&B?

Gruß Martin


----------



## träk_fjul (18. November 2010)

rr oder bike????


----------



## malicom (18. November 2010)

Da bin ich flexibel. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## träk_fjul (18. November 2010)

auf grund der kälte (ich weiss, kalt beginnt bei dir erst ab -40°c...) die am samstag herrschen soll, würde ich sagen: mtb

*@uwe? wie siehts aus???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (18. November 2010)

hallo




> 29" ist tatsächlich was für Mädels (siehe Willow Koeber ). Aber ich will trotzdem mir eins in Frühjahr aufbauen. Soviele neu Komponenten braucht man da nicht (Rahmen und Gabel) Räder und Rest von 26" habe ich schon.



tsts 29" und räder mit 26"



> @uwe? wie siehts aus???



kann ich erst morgen was zu schreiben arbeitstechnisch grad äussert schwierig


----------



## träk_fjul (19. November 2010)

hex martin,

muss nochmal gucken. 10h ist mir eigentlich viel zu früh, habe noch das eine oder andere zu erledigen...mal gucken was uwe noch so funkt.
gruß


----------



## malicom (19. November 2010)

Ok, wir können auch um 11Uhr.
Sollte es dir immer noch zu kalt sein, dann probiermal hiermit:




Gruß Martin


----------



## Bautiger (19. November 2010)

hallo

bei mir geht morgen nix junior is da


----------



## träk_fjul (19. November 2010)

heiiiii...schicke mütze. gibts die auch in alt-rosa?

alles klar, herr kommissar: 11h bnb. mtb. olé olé.


----------



## malicom (19. November 2010)

Ok, geht klar.
Das ist keine Mütze, sondern Helm:
http://www.helt-pro.com.
Vielleicht gibt es den auch in rosa .

Gruß Martin

PS. Feilen wir an der Technik, wie Danny?:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw"]YouTube        - Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home" - NEW street trials riding short film[/nomedia]


----------



## malicom (20. November 2010)

Schön war es:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/785911
es waren 62,5km 1230 hm bei durchschnittlichem Puls von 140!!!
Nächstes mal fahrmal das mit dem RR  :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]YouTube        - Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mannenberger (21. November 2010)

Hallole,

bei mir ist heut' auch Ruhetag. Hab die Erkältung vom letzten So. noch nicht ganz weg... Die kalte Bude gestern war nicht grad förderlich (insider).

ALEX


----------



## viperman666 (21. November 2010)

Servus,

ich nehm mir für heute eine kleine Runde vor,so 1,5 bis 2 Std.
Hab nur noch kein Plan wohin!?


----------



## träk_fjul (21. November 2010)

@malicom: ja, war ne coole tour, puls 140 hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber meiner war sicher irgendwo bei 150 im schnitt...
wie wars heute?

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (26. November 2010)

hallo

so wie siehts am we am samstag weng zeit der carbonrahmen ist da,aber am sonntag auf jeden fall egal wies wetter is,wer is mit bei ?


----------



## Bautiger (27. November 2010)

hallo







wer morgen bei ist siehts in natura und komplett


----------



## träk_fjul (27. November 2010)

heiheihei,



hübsches teil!!! und morgen schon fertig? komm' doch zu bnboards (zweiter anlauf)...!
also?
maddin? was los?

gruss 
seba


----------



## Mannenberger (27. November 2010)

tja... Kondition statt Carbon is dann wohl nicht mehr aktuell 

Sonntag geht's bei mir erst Nachmittags.

Alex


----------



## Waldtroll (27. November 2010)

Hallo,
bin noch am überlegen, ich schau morgen noch mal rein...
Johannes


----------



## Bautiger (28. November 2010)

hallo



> tja... Kondition statt Carbon is dann wohl nicht mehr aktuell


jetzt gilt kondition UND carbon

@seba wenn ich bis 9.00 s bike fertig hab bin ich unten,wahrscheinlich wirds aber 14.00 uhr bis ich loskomm


----------



## träk_fjul (28. November 2010)

moin,

schreib mir doch kurz ne sms ob du kommst, können auch 12h machen oder so, mir heute egal. sonst kommt eh keiner zu bnb glaub ich...
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (28. November 2010)

hallo
@seba ich tipp mal das ich so gegen 13.00 h fertig bin


----------



## träk_fjul (28. November 2010)

dann also 13h bikes n boards, oder wat? sms mir am besten wenn du losfährst, ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (28. November 2010)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin noch am überlegen, ich schau morgen noch mal rein...
> Johannes



Hallo Johannes,

ich würd' so um 14.00 Uhr zu einer kleinen Haus-Runde aufbrechen..
Mal sehen wie die Lage so ist. Bist Du dabei?

ALEX


----------



## Waldtroll (28. November 2010)

Hallo Alex,
wäre 13.30 Uhr für Dich auch o.k.? Wie lange geht Deine Hausrunde?
Johannes


----------



## malicom (28. November 2010)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> dann also 13h bikes n boards, oder wat? sms mir am besten wenn du losfährst, ok?


13Uhr bei B&B wäre ich auch dabei. Ist das noch aktuell?

@Uwe 
Sehr schön und wird bestimmt auch sehr leicht 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mannenberger (28. November 2010)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> wäre 13.30 Uhr für Dich auch o.k.? Wie lange geht Deine Hausrunde?
> Johannes



Hallo Johannes,

13.30 ist auch OK... denke ich mal. 
Kommst Du runter?

Unsere Runde dauert so lange wie wir möchten  

ALEX


----------



## Waldtroll (28. November 2010)

Hallo Alex,
also dann komm ich am halb zwei zu Dir.
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Bautiger (28. November 2010)

hallo

hab vor lauter werklen die uhr vergessen das bike war erst um 16.30 h fertig hat sich aber gelohnt











ist noch etwas feintuning nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (28. November 2010)

glückwunsch! geiles bike, junge, junge, 8.6 kg!!! 

ziemlich genau 2 kg leichter als mein scandium-hobel...kürzlich bei mailcom gewogen...heul!

heute wars ne kurze runde (90min flott), dann zu kalt...
bist du eigentlich schon damit gefahren..?
sonst biete ich mich am kommenden we als begleiter an...

greetz


----------



## Bautiger (28. November 2010)

hallo

ja kurz ne knappe stunde war aber eher mehr ein eingestelle der geometrie und ausmerzen der montage fehler


----------



## malicom (28. November 2010)

Von mir auch ein Glückwunsch. Es ist schön und leicht geworden .
Aber heute war doch der erste Advent und nicht die Bescherung, oder....
@träk_fjul
...und bis du schon aufgetaut ? Bei mir waren es über 2h und ca.800hm, für den kalten Tag ausreichend.

Gruß Martin


----------



## träk_fjul (28. November 2010)

hei jungs,

ja, bin wieder aufgetaut...;-)
würde sagen nä. we drehen wir mal ne flotte runde zu dritt, was sagt ihr?
schöne woche!


----------



## träk_fjul (29. November 2010)

sag mal uwe,

ist das mit der hinteren bremsleitung absicht so? sieht irgendwie "anders" aus...
ist der lenker n rizerbar???
gruss


----------



## Bautiger (29. November 2010)

hallo

das is der einzige kritikpunkt an dem rahmen die bremsleitungsführung zum hinterrad,beim 2011 hat merida das korrigiert.

der lenker ist ein k-force carbon light mit 600 mm breite


----------



## malicom (29. November 2010)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> hei jungs,
> 
> ja, bin wieder aufgetaut...;-)
> würde sagen nä. we drehen wir mal ne flotte runde zu dritt, was sagt ihr?
> schöne woche!



Idee ist gut, am Sa. passt mir am besten am So. nur bis ca.13Uhr.
Am WE soll aber richtig kalt sein, also nichts mehr mit Sommerkleidung .

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bautiger (29. November 2010)

hallo

am we wird wenig gehn 1. der junior ist da 2. wenn biken dann mit junior 3.das halb geplünderte fully muss wieder aufgebaut werden . 4.das fully ist das bike für den junior
5.stress pur


----------



## Bautiger (29. November 2010)

hallo

@malicom
schon mal hier geschaut http://www.superlight-bikeparts.de/
lauter geile teile die das bike leichter machen allerdings auch den geldbeutel


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallole,
bei mir wird's heute nix.. 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (5. Dezember 2010)

hallo

ich fahr was kurzes um welze rum,s carbon braucht auslauf


----------



## malicom (5. Dezember 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @malicom
> schon mal hier geschaut http://www.superlight-bikeparts.de/
> lauter geile teile die das bike leichter machen allerdings auch den geldbeutel


 Hallo,

echt coole Seite, und hast natürlich recht: Geldbeutel wird zuerst deutlich leichter .  Mit dem Gewicht meines MTBs bin eigentlich zufrieden, was noch getunt werden muß, ist das Gewicht des Fahrers!!!

...und wie fährt sich das federleichte Bike? Merkt man Unterschied zum Fully?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bautiger (5. Dezember 2010)

hallo



> ...und wie fährt sich das federleichte Bike? Merkt man Unterschied zum Fully?


bei der beschleunigung muss man sich halt festhalten 
was das handling angeht oberaffengeil mit den race king ss durch tiefschnee geheizt ne wahre freude bike und fahrer verschmelzen zu einer einheit
aber das beste das bike fährt sich sich vom hinterbau wie ein fully,keine nervigen schläge bei wurzelpassagen,die flexiblen hinterbaustreben sind ne wucht


----------



## Bautiger (6. Dezember 2010)

hallo

wie siehts extrem test next we in heubach so so ab 14.00 h am parkplatz unterhalb rosenstein


----------



## Waldtroll (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hab am Sonntag leider keine Zeit...
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallole,

hab heute Nachmittag keine Zeit, werd jetzt zu ner kurzen Hausrunde aufbrechen, mal sehen was geht 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (19. Dezember 2010)

hallo

was geht ich bin ab 14.00 h unterwegs richtung hohler stein


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Dezember 2010)

Bin schon wieder daheim 
Also bei mir um die Ecke geht so gut wie nix 

Ein paar Jungs sind auf der Straße an mir vorbeigepaced... aber da gehört mein Bike nicht hin.

Schei* drauf... hätt ich mal lieber die LL-Ski angezogen 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (24. Dezember 2010)

hallo

ich wünsch euch schöne besinnliche und vor allem bikereiche feiertage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi Uwe,
wünsch ich Dir und all den Anderen hier auch!

PsUwe:Congratulations noch zu deinem neuen Bike!Geiles gerät haste dir da zusammen gebastelt!Hab ich doch seither glatt übersehen


----------



## Nukama (24. Dezember 2010)

Hey, 

wir wünsche euch allen schöne Feiertage, und ein guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr, aber rutscht nicht in den Graben.

Wenn ich die nächsten Tage ein Radler sehe, der über die Schneedecke fährt und nicht einsinkt, dann wird das wohl der Uwe mit seinem leichtem und schicken Bike sein.


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Dezember 2010)

Nukama schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wir wünsche euch allen schöne Feiertage, und ein guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr, aber rutscht nicht in den Graben.



Ich wünsche auch schöne Feiertage... man sieht sich spätestens an Neujahr zur traditionellen Ausfahrt?? gell!

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (25. Dezember 2010)

hallo

neujahr ist gebongt 

wie siehts sylvester aus die drei kaiserberge rufen wieder,ich weiss ich weiss 
wollt ja nur mal fragen ob noch jemand mit fährt


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Dezember 2010)

die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallole,

für die diesjährige Neujahrs-Tour hab ich mir gedacht, daß wir eine Tour in's Weissacher Tal machen (Ab Althütte) ist vielleicht nicht ganz so spektakulär, aber momentan liegt so viel Schnee, daß die Auswahl an Strecken recht beschränkt ist.
Hab das am Montag kurz gestestet und eine durchgängig geräumte Tour gefunden. Leider ohne Singletrails  oder vielleicht doch, falls wir die nächsten Tage 24°C haben 

Andere Vorschläge?
Uhrzeit? 14.30 Uhr, da sollte jeder wach sein!  oder?

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (30. Dezember 2010)

hallo

ok 14.30 Althütte am Brunnen neujahr 2011


----------



## Bautiger (31. Dezember 2010)

hallo

wünsch euch allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bis morgen


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Dezember 2010)

ja, wünsche auch nen guten Rutsch 

Damit es keine Mißverständnisse gibt, der Brunnen gegnüber vom Rathaus (an der Hauptstraße) ist gemeint.

Dann bis nächstes Jahr  

ALEX


----------



## viperman666 (1. Januar 2011)

Servus alle Miteinand!!!

Wünsch allen hier "Ein gutes Neues!!!"
Und all den "Verückten" viel Spaß auf ihrer Neujahrstour.War gestern/heute
in der ROFA.

Mach heut nur Couchepflegedienst


----------



## Waldtroll (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich wünsch Euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr!
Für heute mittag wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß und kommt heile wieder nach Hause.
Johannes


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Januar 2011)




----------



## malicom (1. Januar 2011)

Von mir auch: 
ein schönes Gutes Neues Jahr 2011.

Gruß Martin

PS. Schönes Bild, wars heute nicht rutschig?


----------



## Bautiger (1. Januar 2011)

hallo

@martin dir auch ein frohes neues

mit nem race king ists nie rutschig 
wie siehts morgen aus jemand bock auf ne runde


----------



## Bautiger (5. Januar 2011)

hallo

wie siehts morgen aus ist jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## Neckarjumper (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
nachdem der Schnee weg ist - geht Ihr Morgen oder Sonntag biken?
Bitte bescheid geben,
Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (8. Januar 2011)

Hmmm,
wenn meine Bike-Stiefel bis morgen trocken sind  
War am Freitag unterwegs und bin bis auf die Socken naß geworden.

Wollte eigentlich zur Geldmachersklinge, hab aber an den Stufen kapitulieren müssen, das war nur Eis  und dann hat's mir auch noch die Befestigungsschraube am hinteren Dämpfer abgeschert... wunderbar 
Dank Kabelbinder bin ich dann doch noch nach hause geeiert.
Und dann überholt mich auch noch so'n Frechdachs kurz vor Althütte 

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Januar 2011)

So,
hab grad mit Uwe telefoniert.
Also dann konkret:
Ich treff mich morgen mit Uwe um 14.30 Uhr am Kaisersbacher Kreisel.
(48.927358,9.620841 G.-Maps)
@Andreas: wir können uns ja um 14.15 Uhr am Brunnen in Althütte treffen und dann übern Ebnisee hochradeln.

ALEX


----------



## viperman666 (8. Januar 2011)

Servus Leute,
wär morgen event. auch dabei.Leider war ich die letzten 5 Wochen nicht unterwegs.Erst wieder seit ner guten Woche.Will sagen weiß noch nicht ob ich schon voll mithalten kann,wenn ich schon bis Kaisersbach radeln,eine Tour mit euch Konditionsbolzen  durchstehen und dan wieder back to Alfdorf treten muß.
Vielleicht können wir ja von Kaisersb. in meine Richtung radeln? Oder ich pack mein Bike ins Auto?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Januar 2011)

Hey Daniel,
dann wär ich für Bike in's Auto packen (am besten mit Plane) da kann man ja gut parken..
Ich wollte Andreas paar Trails rund um Althütte zeigen (Kirchweg ect.)

Könnte allerdings regnen 

ALEX


----------



## viperman666 (8. Januar 2011)

Ja,geht auch.Aber dann bitte keine abwertenden Kommentare,wenn ich motorisiert komme!
Hab mir nen Fahrradträger zugelegt,denn kann ich ja dann vielleicht gleich testen? Hab aber noch kein 2. Kennzeichen dafür.Vielleicht riskier ichs ohne!?


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Januar 2011)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Vielleicht riskier ichs ohne!?



uiuiui


----------



## Neckarjumper (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo Alex,

danke für das Angebot - ich habe leider morgen nur am Vormittag Zeit. Dann müsst Du mir die Trails ein andermal zeigen.
Viel Spass beim Biken!
Andreas


----------



## Waldtroll (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich werde morgen früh eine kleine Runde drehen, nachmittags will ich mit den Kiddies was unternehmen, die sind grad nicht so ausgelastet, Sylvester lässt grüßen. 
Euch viel Spaß morgen nachmittag!
Johannes


----------



## viperman666 (8. Januar 2011)

@Alex: Muß mich nochmal kurz reinklinken.Also wenn es in Kübeln regnen sollte,mach ich das "Weichei". Will sagen,wenn du mit Andreas was machen willst(morgens) musst auf mich keine Rücksicht nehmen!Ihr hattet ja schon was untereinander ausgemacht!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (8. Januar 2011)

Ok, OK... da ist man mal für paar Minuten offline, dann überschlagen sich hier die Beiträge 

2x biken schaff ich nicht, ich fahr jedenfalls Nachmittags, falls es nicht grad Katzen hagelt.

ALEX


----------



## viperman666 (8. Januar 2011)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Ok, OK... da ist man mal für paar Minuten offline, dann überschlagen sich hier die Beiträge
> 
> 2x biken schaff ich nicht, ich fahr jedenfalls Nachmittags, falls es nicht grad Katzen hagelt.
> 
> ALEX



HAHA,so schnell geht´s! Nee,ich wollt einfach nur sagen,daß ich verständniss hätte wenn du mit deinem Kolegen biken gehen willst.Da du ja schon was abgemacht hattest,dachte ich.Und mit dem Wetter seh ichs einfach auch so,wenn es "schifft" ohne Ende hab ich auch keinen Bock.Da hab ich einfach keinen Spaß dran.


----------



## viperman666 (9. Januar 2011)

Moin,moin Ich nochmal.Ich werd jetzt ne Runde cruisen (zu mehr reicht´s noch nicht ) Mein Mädel braucht heut mittag das Auto und in nen Corsa zwing ich mein Bike nicht rein!
Ich glaub auch nicht,daß ich mit euch lang mithalten kann wenn ich erstmal nach Kaisersbach radeln muß.Wie gesagt,6 Wochen ohne und die Weihnachtszeit haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen!


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die heut Vormittag gefahren sind.... unsere Nachmittags-Tour fällt buchstäblich ins Wasser 

Schad.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (9. Januar 2011)

hallo

tja dann ist extremcouching angesagt


----------



## viperman666 (9. Januar 2011)

Ohje,jetzt hab ich fast ein schlechtes Gewissen,aber nur fast!
Nee,im ernst war ganz locker heut morgen.Gemütliches Forsthighway-bolzen,das ist aktuell glaub noch am besten.Wobei meine Kondition seltsamerweise gar nicht soo sehr gelitten hatt,nach den Wochen????
Aber man soll ja langsam anfangen,bin ja erst das 3x dieses Jahr auf´m Bike.
Vielleicht klappt´s ja nächste Woche besser bei Allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neckarjumper (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer ist morgen mit dabei?
Alex - hast Du Zeit für unsere SingleTrail Runde?

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Bautiger (15. Januar 2011)

hallo

also ich bin auf jeden fall morgen am biken 
14.00-14.30 h kreisel  wär das ok
oder bockseiche und dann grottentour 
schaumermal


----------



## Mannenberger (15. Januar 2011)

Hallole,
wenn, dann bin ich erst Nachmittags dabei.
Hab Muskelkater in den Unterarmen...
2 Tage Hochwassereinsatz zeigen Wirkung.

Meld mich morgen Mittag nochmal

ALEX


----------



## Neckarjumper (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wenn das mit unserem Babysitter klappt bin ich ab 14:00 bereit.
Ihr müsstet mir dann noch GPS Daten vom Treffpunkt geben. Oder eine Beschreibung.
Grüße,
Andi


----------



## Waldtroll (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich fahr heute morgen ne Runde. Nachmittags krieg ich das momentan nicht geregelt. Heute Nachmittag würde ich noch was reinstellen für nen Marathon im Juni. Ich muss die Infos aber erst zusammentragen. Viel Spaß heut nachmittag beim Fahren.
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Mannenberger (16. Januar 2011)

OK,
folgender Vorschlag:
Ich treff mich um 14.00 Uhr mit Andi an der schönen Aussicht in Lutzenberg und fahre Richtung Ebnisee.
Wenn wir ein paar Trails mitnehmen sollten wir ca. 14.30 Uhr am Kaisersbacher Kreisel sein. Ab da Grottentour? 
Kann sein, daß ich mich früher ausklinken muß, wenn's nicht mehr geht 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (16. Januar 2011)

hallo

alles klar 14.30 kreisel ich komm dann volldampf vom ersten teil grottentour rüber


----------



## Neckarjumper (16. Januar 2011)

ok 14:00 schöne Aussich in Lutzenberg
Andreas


----------



## Waldtroll (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hier nun die Infos zu dem Marathon im Juni:
Es handelt sich hier um einen geführten Marathon der in Bönnigheim startet. Bönnigheim ist in der Nähe von Kirchheim am Neckar (Kernkraftwerk Neckarwestheim) und ca. 45 km von hier entfernt. Veranstaltet wird dieser Marathon vom Strombike Team. (www.strombike.de). Angeboten wird der Shorttrack mit ca. 55 km, Powertrack mit 75 km und den Marathon mit ca. 100 km. Wichtig: Wie oben schon erwähnt handelt es sich um einen geführten Marathon, d.h. bei jeder Gruppe sind immer zwei Guides dabei. Es ist also kein Rennen im klassischen Sinne. Näheres kann jederzeit der Homepage entnommen werden. Stattfinden tut das ganze in diesem Jahr am 04.06.2011. Anmeldebeginn ist am 30.01.2011 ab 0.00 Uhr. Die Zeit ist bewußt gewählt, weil die ca. 400 Startplätze meist innerhalb Stunden vergriffen sind. Diese Infos stehen noch nicht im Internet, deshalb Zeitvorteil nutzen! Und nun viel Spaß beim Stöbern!
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Mannenberger (16. Januar 2011)

.... und als Aufwärmtraining am 02.06. zum Sulzbacher MTB-Tag 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leutla,
hab mir letztes WE eine ordentliche Erkältung eingefangen...
War zwar gestern schon wieder im Aiki, aber biken am So. wird wohl nix 

ALEX


----------



## Neckarjumper (29. Januar 2011)

Hi Alex,

ich lag 1 Woche absolut flach mit Grippe. Hoffe Du hast nicht den gleichen Virus erwischt. Bin auch erst nächste Woche wieder am Start.
Grüße,
Andi


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Januar 2011)

Neckarjumper schrieb:


> ich lag 1 Woche absolut flach


kann ich mir nicht leisten  daher war's bestimmt ein anderer 
..dann kurier dich mal aus. Ist besser für's 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (29. Januar 2011)

hallo

dann werd ich morgen halt mal allein s red bull ausführen


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Februar 2011)

Hallole,
wie sieht's morgen (So.) aus? Fährt jemand?
Ne kurze Runde wäre mir recht zwecks dem Husten...

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (5. Februar 2011)

hallo

da der junior mit kumpel da is geht nix,evtl ein nightride


----------



## Neckarjumper (6. Februar 2011)

Bei uns siehts so aus, also ob der Nachwuchs demnächst geboren wird.
--> Werde die nächste Zeit kaum biken gehen können. Ich melde mich wenn ich wieder Zeit habe ...


----------



## viperman666 (6. Februar 2011)

@Alex:

Wäre mittags dabei,14.oo wenn das nicht zu spät ist!? Wo?


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Februar 2011)

Hey, geile Sache...

gibt's bei Dir irgendwo nen Wanderparkplatz? Dann schnall ich's Rädle aus's Auto.. 
ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn´s dir nix ausmacht können wir uns ja bei mir treffen!? Wohn direkt an der Schule/Halle da kannste dein Auto dann abstellen.Würde vorschlagen dann richtung Lorch runter!?


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Februar 2011)

Achso... hatte ich schon wieder vergessen. 
Lorch ist OK... aber wer holt dann s' Auto 

Bis dann, 
ALEX


----------



## viperman666 (6. Februar 2011)

OK,bis dann!


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Februar 2011)

Sodele,
hab grad die Videos gesichtet  sind gar nicht schlecht geworden.
Bis auf das Krachen der Kette/Ritzel und dem grausigen Gschwätz .
Zur Not kann man dan Ton ja abstellen..






[/URL][/IMG]
Ich mach mal ne DVD, alles weitere über PN

ALEX


----------



## viperman666 (7. Februar 2011)

Cool!!!!

Jep,meldste dich halt wenn du die DVD fertig hast.

Ps: war auch so ne geile Tour.Auch wenn´s mir zum Schluß gereicht hat!


----------



## Bautiger (12. Februar 2011)

hallo

morgen gilts 
14 hundert edelmannhof richtung forrelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (12. Februar 2011)

Hallole, 
meinst Du die haben das Holz an der Forelle schon aufgeräumt?
Könnt schon sein.. oder auch nicht.
1400 kann ich leider noch nicht, da ich zum Mittagessen eingeladen bin.

Hmmm... kann frühestens ab 15 Uhr starten. Das wird wohl nix 

Welche Richtung fährst Du nach der Forelle?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (12. Februar 2011)

hallo

richtung rudersberg


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Februar 2011)

Wie wärs mit 15.10 Uhr an der Agip-Tankstelle und dann hoch nach Necklinsberg? 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (12. Februar 2011)

hallo

passt


----------



## viperman666 (13. Februar 2011)

Servus Leute,

Heut geht bei mir nix! Muß auf nen Kinderfasching


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Februar 2011)

Hey Uwe,
nett, daß Du mich in Schorndorf besucht hast. tlang war später auch da.

Bis Sonntag?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (27. Februar 2011)

hallo

so wie ises 14.00 uhr wellingtonien und dann richtung hohler stein


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Februar 2011)

Hey Uwe,
wie wärs mit 14.30 Uhr? Bei uns gibts vorausichtl. erst 13.00 Mittagessen.
Das wird dann zu knapp (30 Min. Anfahrt..)

Alex

(Wenn's Katzen hagelt ruf ich dich kurz auf'm Handy an)


----------



## Bautiger (27. Februar 2011)

hallo

alles klar 14.30


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Februar 2011)

buah.. nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (6. März 2011)

Hallole,

nachdem ich letzten So. mein Knie beleidigt hab, setz ich heute mal aus. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (12. März 2011)

hallo

so wie siehts morgen aus wetter traumhaft,start vormittags ?
junior ist mit bei also was ruhigeres gern aber technisch.


----------



## viperman666 (12. März 2011)

Servus Leute,war heute 4 Std im Wald und anschließend noch zwei Std. ne gemütliche Runde gezogen.Mir reicht es fürs erste.Geh auch morgen mit meinem Kleinen zum MX-Saisonopener nach Frankenbach.
Euch aber viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## Bautiger (12. März 2011)

hallo

@viper frankenbach wintermc,geile strecke allerdings wintermc bei dem wetter 

@all wie siehts


----------



## Bautiger (12. März 2011)

hallo

alea jacta est

morgen um 11.00 uhr in welzheim in der robert-stolzstr. kleine gemütliche einrollrunde als opener in die saison besser wetter gibts um die zeit nicht

also


----------



## Mannenberger (14. März 2011)

Hey Uwe,

war am Sonntag etwas groggy und hab lieber Matrazenhorchdienst geschoben... 
Aber diesen So. sollte was gehen 

ALEX


----------



## nicklaus (18. März 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Nachdem ich nun bis Anfang April in der Gegend sein werde frage ich mich:
Ist am WE oder wann auch immer was Radeliges in Planung?

Grüße,

Robert.


----------



## Bautiger (18. März 2011)

hallo

ja servus Robert logo is was geplant,nur was 
mal sehen wie der alex zeit hat
da wird sich schon was finden


----------



## nicklaus (19. März 2011)

Hmm...
Wenn Alles schweigt, sach ich mal was: Man fände es prima, wenn morgen eine morgendliche Tour möglich wäre - Start um halb zehn bis zehn, egal wo. Gibt's dagegen Proteste?

Gruß,

Rob.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (19. März 2011)

hallo

von mir aus nein 10 uhr am kaisersbacher kreisel richtung mordklinge wär das ok ?


----------



## Mannenberger (19. März 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

da muß unser Robert aber bei Zeiten starten, wenn wir uns um 10.00 Uhr schon am Kaisersbacher Kreisel treffen wollen...

Von Althütte aus sind's glaub 15 Minuten 

@ Robert: sollen wir uns an der "Schönen Aussicht" treffen? (ja/wann?)

ALEX


----------



## nicklaus (19. März 2011)

Nuja, man will am Tag nicht nur radeln, da muss man schon mal früher aufstehen.
Von mir aus können wir beide, werter Alex, uns an der schönen Aussicht treffen, zu solch einer Zeit, dass die Ankunft in Kaisersbach um 10 wäre - bei 13 Km Anfahrt müsst ich halt kurz nach neun los und wann auch immer an der Aussicht sein. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich nit so recht weiß, wo die "Schöne Aussicht" ist...
Ich würde bei 'nem Treffen in Kaisersbach allerdings darauf bestehen, in Richtungen zu radeln, die nicht wieder zurück nach Rudersberg führen.

Wie steht man dazu?

R.


----------



## Mannenberger (19. März 2011)

ääääh...
Die "Schöne Aussicht" ist eine Gaststätte in Lutzenberg (an der Bushaltestelle) da kommst Du ja eh' vorbei, oder?

Bin jedenfalls ab 9,00 Uhr übers Handy erreichbar....

Alex


----------



## nicklaus (19. März 2011)

In der Tat komm' ich da vorbei. Mit Gaststätten können sich arme Studenten nicht auskennen, da musst du verständnisvoll sein. Also treffen wir uns so ca. halb Zehn in Lutzenberg?

So oder so bis morgen!

R.


----------



## Mannenberger (19. März 2011)

so mach mers  

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicklaus (19. März 2011)

Prüma.


----------



## Mannenberger (20. März 2011)

@Rob.
Moorbirke steht (insider)


----------



## Mannenberger (20. März 2011)




----------



## nicklaus (23. März 2011)

Jaaaa! Die Moorbirke war's!s'raw ekribrooM ieD !aaaaJ


----------



## Bautiger (1. April 2011)

hallo

so morgen gehts nach heubach zum trainieren,wer lust hat treffpunkt ca. 11.00 Uhr parkplatz an der festwiese.

sonntag geht auf jeden fall was,wer bei dem wetter nicht bikt ist selber schuld,mehr dazu morgen abend


----------



## nicklaus (2. April 2011)

Nunja, da Frau Großmutter zum Essen lädt, wäre mir 'n frühes Treffen recht.
Gibt's da Proteste?

Grüße,

Rob.


----------



## Mannenberger (2. April 2011)

Wie? schon wieder nicht ausschlafen  ist ja fast wie in alten Zeiten...

Was haltet Ihr von ner 1er Runde (Sechselberg-Murrhardt-Siebenknie-Sechselberg) dürfte schön trocken sein, also beste Voraussetzungen.

Treffpunkt in diesem Fall wäre Althütte.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (2. April 2011)

hallo

also sechselberg wär ok,die frage ist nur wann


----------



## nicklaus (2. April 2011)

Zwei Möglichkeiten gibt's von meiner Seite:
Entweder bis halb eins, oder ab halb vier.
Iss halt grad 'ne Geburts- usw.tags Welle in meiner Familie...

Wie steht ihr dazu?


----------



## Mannenberger (2. April 2011)

Also für mich wäre 9.30 in Althütte am Brunnen OK... Sollte bis zum Mittagessen reichen.. Uwe, Du fährst ja sicher anschließend noch ne Runde  ich werd mal sehen, wie's so läuft.. 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (2. April 2011)

hallo

9:30 in althütte weiss nich ob ich das pack,hab heut in heubach das bundesliga rennen simuliert,hab ein leichtes brennen in den beinen,mal schauen wann ich aufwach,falls ich also nicht dasein sollte fahrt ihr einfach los


----------



## nicklaus (2. April 2011)

Danke, danke, danke für euer Verständnis!
Und sch'offe sehr, dass du trotz mir noch zu ausreichend Erholung kommst, werter Uwe.

Bis denne!

Rob.


----------



## Mannenberger (2. April 2011)

Hey Uwe,
ich hab jedenfalls das Handy dabei, falls Du in Murrhardt dazustoßen willst...
oder wie auch immer.

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (9. April 2011)

Sodele,
wie sieht's aus? Keiner da? 
Ich werd morgen jedenfalls ne Runde drehen.

Schau später nochmal rein.

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (10. April 2011)

Ich starte in ner Stunde (9.30) -> Richtung Murrhardt Felsenmeer.
ALEX

und weg...


----------



## Bautiger (10. April 2011)

hallo

@alex war bestimmt gut 
steffen is da mit erkältung da geht nix.
aber schon komisch je besser das wetter desto weniger fahren


----------



## Mannenberger (10. April 2011)

hmm... 
der 1. Versuch war nicht so gut, nach ca. 3 Min. ist mir die Kette gerissen  zum Glück nicht erst wasweisichwo...
also heimgeschoben und 2. Versuch mit dem Cratoni-Joungtimer  ich spürs zwar in den Handgelenken, aber alles in allem wars OK.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (10. April 2011)

hallo


> nach ca. 3 Min. ist mir die Kette gerissen zum Glück nicht erst wasweisichwo...



Die Neue oder die Alte


----------



## Mannenberger (10. April 2011)

die neue ist noch beim Händler  aber schon bestellt.... mitsamt Taschen-Kettennieter 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (16. April 2011)

So Männer's, 
wie siehts aus? 
Würde gern erst Nachmittgs fahren... ist das für euch OK?

14.30 Uhr egal wo, egal wohin...

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (16. April 2011)

hallo

@alex alles klar  14:30 Uhr


----------



## Mannenberger (17. April 2011)

Schön, schön... 

Treffen wir uns 14.30 an der Laufenmühle? 

Bis denne,

ALEX


----------



## Robby2107 (17. April 2011)

War gestern ein wenig im Wald radeln. 
Von der Laufenmühle, am Ebnisee vorbei und dann mal kurz nen Abstecher zur Gallengrotte. Dann bin ich weiter auf dem Limes-Radweg, auf dem ich mich ordentlich verfahren habe und nen riesen Bogen über Sechselberg, Vorderwestmurr,Sauerhöfle, Göckelhof und über Mettelbach zurück Richtung Ebnissee. Alles "schön" auf der Strasse 

Hab dann kurz vorm Ebnisee links den Abzweig über der Gallengrotte genommen um wenigstens noch etwas Wald mitzunehmen. 

Noch ne Runde um den See und dann zurück zur Laufenmühle. 

Hab ich geflucht über die Streckenführung unterwegs ...  

grüße
Robby


----------



## Mannenberger (17. April 2011)

Hallo Robby 

was für ne' Streckenführung meist Du? Doch nicht unsere Grottentour 

Ansonsten hört sich Deine Beschreibung nach ner ordendlichen Runde an, wenn auch auf der Straße... 

Fahr halt mal mit uns.... Ortskenntnis ist durch nichts zu ersetzen..

ALEX


----------



## viperman666 (17. April 2011)

@ Alex & Uwe: War gestern schon 3 Std. unterwegs.Würd aber gern mal wieder mit euch ne Runde drehen! Also wenn ihr´s heute etwas "ruhiger" angehen lassen könnt,wär ich dabei!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (17. April 2011)

hallo

ok laufenmühle 14:30 h
@viper ruhiger is gbongt


----------



## Robby2107 (17. April 2011)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Hallo Robby
> 
> was für ne' Streckenführung meist Du? Doch nicht unsere Grottentour
> 
> ...



Na die war ja ganz lustig, ich meinte ehern dieses geradel auf der Strasse. Ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding ....

War insgesamt knappe 3 Std unterwegs, was aber auch ein paar Umkehrer und Orientierungspausen an Kartenständer beinhaltet. ;-)

Aber auf eine Tour wäre ich gern dabei ... Hab zwar etwas Anfahrt dann, aber wenn sich´s lohnt 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Mannenberger (17. April 2011)

logisch lohnt sichs 

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (24. April 2011)

Hey Männers,
wollt mich mal melden... leider geht's bei mir heute nicht... allerhöchstens morgen (falls nicht noch 'was anderes auf dem Feiertagsprogramm steht) 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (24. April 2011)

hallo

so zurück vom westweg heut is relaxen angesagt,morgen was leichtes so ab der mittagszeit,mal schauen was geht


----------



## Mannenberger (24. April 2011)

OK, ausschlafen ist prima 
Ich schau morgen nach dem Frühstück nochmal rein 

Guten Morgen die Herren!
So wie es aussieht, gibt es heute Nachmittag doch noch Feiertagsprogramm...  Daher sag ich lieber mal ab. Das ist alles etwas unkalkulierbar.. 

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (30. April 2011)

und wieder ein WE ohne biken 

heute: Maibaumstellen  

morgen: traditionelles 1.Mai-wandern  mit 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (30. April 2011)

hallo

@alex pass halt beim wandern auf die biker auf 
denn ich bin auf jeden fall unterwegs , sonst noch wer


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Mai 2011)

Hey Uwe,
waren auf dem Hohenstaufen. Erstaunlich wenig Spuren auf den Trails dort... 
... ach übrigens, nette Trinkflaschen-Sammlung da am Fenster 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (1. Mai 2011)

hallo

@alex klar hats da wenig spuren war dieses jahr erst einmal oben 
trinkflaschen achja ,fahr mal nen marathon mit da gibts die zuhauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (7. Mai 2011)

Hallole,

werde heute Abend ne' Dämmerungsrunde drehen... evtl. so ab 19.00 Uhr.
Als Ersatz für morgen.
Hat jemand Lust??

Alex

...bin schon unterwegs -> Handy


----------



## Bautiger (7. Mai 2011)

hallo

@alex tja ich les grad ,wahr aber heut morgen schon mim alex in heubach 

und morgen bin auf dem auerbach marathon.


----------



## ToniTaste (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo bikende Gemeinde rund um Althütte 

Ich habe heute, vermutlich zwischen 11:00 und 12:00, auf dem Wanderweg zwischen dem Friedhof in Althütte und der (abgebrannten) Nonnenmühle mein Garmin Dakota 20 verloren. Ziemlich sicher im oberen Bereich auf der Wiese kurz nach dem Friedhof, da ich dort ein Stückchen Gummiband gefunden habe, welches ich immer unter die Halterung klemme. Da das Gummiband da war, das GPS aber nicht, wird´s wohl jemand gefunden haben ...

Falls jemand was hört oder findet würd´s mich natürlich hammermäßig freuen 

Morgen werd ich nochmal beim Rathaus in Althütte nachfragen.

In diesem Sinne. Danke schonmal vorab und
Happy Trails

Karsten


----------



## Mannenberger (15. Mai 2011)

Hallole,
leider gehts bei mir wieder nicht  grad' isch es wirklich wie verhext. Ständig ist Sonntags was los...

Vielleicht dreh' ich heute Abend noch ne kurze Runde, bevor ich ganz die Kondition verlier 

ALEX


----------



## Waldtroll (15. Mai 2011)

ToniTaste schrieb:


> Hallo bikende Gemeinde rund um Althütte
> 
> Ich habe heute, vermutlich zwischen 11:00 und 12:00, auf dem Wanderweg zwischen dem Friedhof in Althütte und der (abgebrannten) Nonnenmühle mein Garmin Dakota 20 verloren. Ziemlich sicher im oberen Bereich auf der Wiese kurz nach dem Friedhof, da ich dort ein Stückchen Gummiband gefunden habe, welches ich immer unter die Halterung klemme. Da das Gummiband da war, das GPS aber nicht, wird´s wohl jemand gefunden haben ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Karsten,
hast Du Dein Garmin in der Zwischenzeit wieder zurück? Haben die im Rathaus was gewußt?
Gruß Johannes


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Mai 2011)

Hallole,
wie siehts aus? Morgenfrüh biken  Nachmittags solls ja Katzen hageln 

ALSO? 9.30 Uhr Kaisersbacher Kreisel? 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (21. Mai 2011)

hallo

bei mir geht nix,bin krank 
viel spass


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Mai 2011)

Na dann wünsch ich gute Besserung!


----------



## Waldtroll (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo Alex
da meine Family morgen vormittag auch noch radeln will,  muss ich leider zeitig zurück sein. Ich würd halt so um 7.00 Uhr losfahren. 
gruß Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToniTaste (21. Mai 2011)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> hast Du Dein Garmin in der Zwischenzeit wieder zurück? Haben die im Rathaus was gewußt?
> Gruß Johannes



Hi Johannes,
Danke der Nachfrage UND JAAAA  Seit vorgestern hab ich´s wieder. Ein sehr netter älterer Herr hat auf meinen Aushang hin angerufen  Wirklich Top.
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Mai 2011)

Waldtroll schrieb:


> Ich würd halt so um 7.00 Uhr losfahren.
> gruß Johannes



SONNTAGS UM 7.00 UHR  

Na dann viel Spaß... ich schnarch da noch.

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Mai 2011)

... und weg


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Mai 2011)

geht morgen was?


----------



## Bautiger (28. Mai 2011)

hallo

leider net bin mim junior im klettergarten


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Mai 2011)

OK, hauptsach bisch wider fit... 

Am Donnerstag ist gebucht, oder?

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (29. Mai 2011)

hallo

@alex klaro treffpunkt wieder am start um 9.00 h ?


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Mai 2011)

Das Wetter scheint auch OK zu sein..

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs,
sollen wir morgen (nochmal) fahren? 
Nachmittags sind Gewitter angesagt, daher wäre ich für ne' entspannte Vormittags-Runde..

Vielleicht so ab 9.30 Uhr bis Mittag?

ALEX

O.K. Planänderung... vielleicht dann nächsts WE, bis denne


----------



## Bautiger (11. Juni 2011)

hallo

wie siehts morgen aus ,so ab 14:00 uhr .


----------



## Mannenberger (11. Juni 2011)

Bei mir sieht's schlecht aus, wir haben Besuch.
Ich werd jedenfalls morgens fahren. So ab 9.30 Uhr

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (18. Juni 2011)

hallo

so wie siehts morgen 14.00 Uhr Laufenmühle richtung Rudersberg Motocross Strecke ?


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Juni 2011)

Meinst Du bei dem Sauwetter fährt noch jemand mit? 

Ich bin dabei.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (18. Juni 2011)

hallo

@alex mir egal, wir sehen uns um 14 hundert


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo? Ist da noch jemand? 
Morgen früh 9.30 oder auch erst um 10 Uhr am Brunnen in Althütte?

Uwe ist unterwegs, also wie sieht's aus? Muß ich alleine fahren? 

Alex


----------



## Waldtroll (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Alex, 
ich würd so um 9.00 Uhr zu Dir kommen! Wär das o.k. oder ist das immer noch zu früh? 
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (25. Juni 2011)

Zum Frühstücken? 

O.K. sollte funktionieren... falls ich noch nicht ganz fertig bin musst Du halt kurz warten..

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (10. Juli 2011)

hallo

so junior und ich starten ne kleine runde um welze,beim junior is klicki premiere
jemand da


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Juli 2011)

sorry, bin zwar da, aber mit Kofferpacken beschäftigt...

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (22. Juli 2011)

hallo

wie siehts denn am sonntag aus jemand da ?


----------



## Bautiger (23. Juli 2011)

hallo

niemand da ? dann fahr ich morgen mal wieder die 3 kaiserberge,will jemand mit ?
by the way:






habs gepackt !


----------



## malicom (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo Uwe,
die drei Kaiserberge haben wir vor zwei Wochen gemacht. Morgen treffen wir uns bei B&B in Schorndorf um 10 Uhr. Bist auch dabei ?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bautiger (23. Juli 2011)

hallo


ok bin dabei mal sehen ob die beine wieder funzen


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Juli 2011)

hmmmm.... Ist mir zu weit. 

Sonst noch jemand unterwegs morgen (früh)? 

ALEX

.....und weg!


----------



## Mannenberger (30. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht's morgen aus? Jemand da?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (30. Juli 2011)

hallo

jop sind morgen da (junior) evtl was kleineres um welze rum ?


----------



## Mannenberger (30. Juli 2011)

Hört sich gut an..

wann? 

ALEX

Guten Morgen...
werd jetzt erstmal Frühstücken. 
Scheint ne' Nachmittagsrunde zu werden?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (31. Juli 2011)

hallo

@alex so ab 13-14.00 bockseiche


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen, die Herren 

wollt grad anrufen.

OK, 14.00 Uhr Bockseiche... sonst muß ich nach dem Mittagessen gelcih losdüsen :kotz: 

Bis denne,
ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Juli 2011)

Hallole,

hab heimzus nach der Laufenmühle die beiden Biker getroffen, die wir am Schlängeleswegle gesehen haben.
Die sind dann mit mir den Klaffenbachtrail gefahren  also nochmal nach Edelmannshof hoch  ächtz!
..Grüße ins Weissacher Täle...

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (13. August 2011)

hallo

wie siehts am Sonntag aus fährt jemand ? ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (13. August 2011)

Jepp..


----------



## Bautiger (13. August 2011)

hallo

wann wo


----------



## Mannenberger (13. August 2011)

meld mich in ner halben Stunde nochmal...

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (13. August 2011)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> meld mich in ner halben Stunde nochmal...
> 
> ALEX



Sodele,
Wetterbericht angeguckt .... also Nachmittags wirds Sudelwetter.
Daher wäre morgens ganz gut.

Vorschlag:
9.30 Uhr Laufenmühle, dann mal sehen...

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (13. August 2011)

ok


----------



## Mannenberger (27. August 2011)

Hallo Uwe,
bin morgen vielleicht nicht da (je nach Wetterlage) also rechne mal nicht mit mir.. 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (27. August 2011)

hallo

@alex, sind grad ständig auf Achse also auch nicht da


----------



## Bautiger (3. September 2011)

hallo

servus alex  bisch morga da ,mal schauen wie s wetter sich entwickelt,denk aber wenn so um 14.00 uhr in welze und dann mal wieder nrt


----------



## Mannenberger (4. September 2011)

Hallo Uwe,
wir haben gestern 8 Stunden Kartoffel "rausdoa" Kreuz und Knie brauchen heute einen Ruhetag..
Echt schad, aber des geht heut net. 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (4. September 2011)

hallo,
ah @alex also gut kurier du dein krummbierekreuz aus ,wir fahren nach heubach zum trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (10. September 2011)

Hallole,

morgen Nachmittag ist Sudelwetter angesagt... sollen wir morgen früh fahren? 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (10. September 2011)

hallo

@alex bin morgen beim sbm in furtwangen am start und hoffe auch da mit speed dem wetter zu entfliehen


----------



## Mannenberger (10. September 2011)

LASS KRACHEN 

ist sonst noch jemand im Forum unterwegs? Außer Uwe und mir schreibt ja keiner mehr 


... und weg!


----------



## Bautiger (17. September 2011)

hallo

und da : wie siehts morgen ich fahr auf jeden fall wann und wo


----------



## Mannenberger (18. September 2011)

Hallo Uwe,

war gestern spät...

Mistwetter heute  Mal sehen was der Nachmittag so bringt.
Ich schau so um 14.00 Uhr nochmal rein..

bis denne

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (18. September 2011)

hallo

ich zieh mich jetzt auf die couch zurück


----------



## Bautiger (24. September 2011)

hallo

bin am WE in der Schweiz 
dem Rest viel Spass


----------



## malicom (24. September 2011)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bin am WE in der Schweiz
> dem Rest viel Spass



Viel Spaß in der Schweiz.
Hättest aber nicht so weit fahren brauchen, Trek_fuel (Seba) und ich sind morgen in Plüderhausen:
http://www.huegeltour.de/21669/index.html
wäre auch was für dich .

Ist sonst morgen jemand dabei?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mannenberger (24. September 2011)

Ist doch alles Waldautobahn oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (24. September 2011)

hallo


> Viel Spaß in der Schweiz.
> Hättest aber nicht so weit fahren brauchen, Trek_fuel (Seba) und ich sind morgen in Plüderhausen:
> http://www.huegeltour.de/21669/index.html
> wäre auch was für dich .





@martin du weisst doch wenns technisch schwieriger geht 

euch auch viel spass


----------



## Mannenberger (25. September 2011)

Biete an:
Gemütliche Sonntagstour ab 13.30 Uhr (Althütte am Brunnen beim Rathaus), auch für 0-Konditioner 

ALEX


----------



## Waldtroll (25. September 2011)

Hallo Alex,
kann heut leider gar net . Trotzdem viel Spaß bei dem Super Wetter!!!!
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Mannenberger (25. September 2011)

Hallole,

war heute mal wieder am F-Sprung. 
Genial  ist wieder alles hergerichtet und heute war's sogar trocken.

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Oktober 2011)

Sodele,

wie sieht's morgen aus?

Morgens? Nachmittags? mir Wurscht!


.... also gut. Dann eben heute Nachmittag um 14.00 Uhr ab Althütte (Brunnen am Rathaus)

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (2. Oktober 2011)

hallo

ich versuchs mal um 14.00 oben zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (14. Oktober 2011)

hallo

bei mir geht am we nix ,hab mir ne erkältung eingefangen


----------



## Mannenberger (15. Oktober 2011)

Na dann, gute Besserung 

Wie lief's in Spiegelberg?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (16. Oktober 2011)

hallo

danke 
spiegelberg war ganz ok 10 platz ak,33 er gesamt von 300.
was machen die bremsen ?


----------



## Mannenberger (16. Oktober 2011)

Bautiger schrieb:


> was machen die bremsen ?


Noch nix.. bin noch nicht dazu gekommen. 

Wie wissen die eigentlich bei dem entlüfteten Satz, welche Länge des Bremsschlauch benötigt wird? Ist doch nicht jeder Rahmen gleich??

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (16. Oktober 2011)

hallo
ne wissen die nicht vorne passts meistens hinten nicht musst dann selber einkürzen clever gemacht klappt das ohne entlüften


----------



## perseus71 (18. Oktober 2011)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Biete an:
> Gemütliche Sonntagstour ab 13.30 Uhr (Althütte am Brunnen beim Rathaus), auch für 0-Konditioner
> 
> ALEX


 

Wäre auch mal für mich interessant
Vieleicht trifft man sich mal


----------



## perseus71 (18. Oktober 2011)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Hallole,
> 
> war heute mal wieder am F-Sprung.
> Genial  ist wieder alles hergerichtet und heute war's sogar trocken.
> ...


 

Wo isn dat???


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Oktober 2011)

Wie wärs morgen Nachmittag?
Uwe, bist Du wieder fit?

@perseus71 wie wärs? Kleine Tour zum Kennenlernen?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (22. Oktober 2011)

hallo

mit fit hälts sich in grenzen,junior ist auch da also wirds nix


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Oktober 2011)

schaaaaaaaaaaad 

Also ich werd wieder ab 14.00 Uhr fahren, falls noch jamand mitfährt...

ALEX

... und weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perseus71 (24. Oktober 2011)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> schaaaaaaaaaaad
> 
> Also ich werd wieder ab 14.00 Uhr fahren, falls noch jamand mitfährt...
> 
> ...


^


Mist...hätte gepasst


----------



## perseus71 (24. Oktober 2011)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Wie wärs morgen Nachmittag?
> Uwe, bist Du wieder fit?
> 
> @perseus71 wie wärs? Kleine Tour zum Kennenlernen?
> ...


 

Ja verda....   hätte gepasst. Habe es zu spät gelesen... grummel.
Dann ein andermal. Bin am kommenden WE im Stubaital


----------



## Bautiger (29. Oktober 2011)

hallo

wie siehts mit morgen,start in welze forellensprung,rudersberg grottentour


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Uwe,
gute Idee... so um 14.30 bei dir?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (30. Oktober 2011)

hallo

passt


----------



## Mannenberger (30. Oktober 2011)

Hey Uwe,
aufgrund der Zeitumstellung haben wir heute etwas früher Mittag gemacht.. oder anders gesagt, ich wäre so gut wie startklar...
Ich werd' jetzt mal in aller Ruhe nach dem Rädle schauen und dann gemütlich losfahren... 
Falls Du nicht da bist, kann ich ja derweil ein Eis essen.... *brrrrr* 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (30. Oktober 2011)

hallo

alles klar bin auch soweit


----------



## Bautiger (5. November 2011)

hallo,

so wie siehts denn morgen aus,ich fahr auf jeden Fall bloss wann und wohin 
Sonst noch jemand dabei ?


----------



## malicom (5. November 2011)

Hallo Uwe,

bin wie faste jeden Sonntag um 10 Uhr bei Bikes & Boards in Schorndorf, wir fahren 2 bis 3 Stunden. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (5. November 2011)

Hey Uwe,
hab jetzt zwei Weiber am bike, vorne Julie hinten Louise... wenn das mal gut geht 
Hoffentlich hab ich beim Kürzen der Leitung nicht allzuviel Luft reinbekommen.
Also morgen erstmal vorsichtig herantasten... außerdem weiß ich jetzt warum das Hinterrad eiert. Ist mal wieder ne Speiche locker.

Uhrzeit ist mir eigentlich egal, Nachmittags ists warscheinlich wärmer... aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker. 

Kaisersbach-Hornberg-Waldsee wär mal wieder nicht schlecht.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (5. November 2011)

hallo

also dann 14:00 am Kreisel wenns bei dir früher geht melden (mordklinge hatten wir schon lange nich mehr) nur steil ist geil 
@martin komm doch mal wieder hoch


----------



## Mannenberger (5. November 2011)

Alles klar!


----------



## Bautiger (5. November 2011)

hallo

@alex ,zieh die speiche mal vorsichtig an das sie nimmer locker ist.


----------



## Mannenberger (12. November 2011)

Hey Uwe,
neues Rad ist eingebaut... 
Bin allerdings nicht sicher ob ich fahr, bin irgendwie schlapp 

Meld mich morgen Vormittag nochmal.

ALEX


...hab mir's überlegt, ich mach höchstens ne kurze Solorunde zum Testen. Mehr ist heut' nicht drin.


----------



## Bautiger (13. November 2011)

hallo

@alex neuer laufradsatz da ? 
heut is junior tag und der hat keine böcke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (13. November 2011)

ja, das hintere Rad hab ich schon montiert.
Sag mal, ist das normal, daß auf den ersten Metern die Speichen knacksen? 

Ist übrigends die gleiche Felge, die ich schon Original drauf hatte...

Danke für's Raussuchen! 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (13. November 2011)

hallo

@alex ja is normal 
kein ding 
nächstes we im live test


----------



## Bautiger (19. November 2011)

hallo

morgen 14:00 bockseiche oder bei mir dann nrt


----------



## Mannenberger (19. November 2011)

NRT?... oh oh.. na gut 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (20. November 2011)

hallo

sonst hat keiner lust,auf kommt schon wetter passt  alles trocken 
woran liegts


----------



## Mannenberger (20. November 2011)

Um 14.00 bin ich an der Bockseiche... da geht's besser zum Parken 

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (26. November 2011)

Sodele,

wie sieht's morgen Nachmittag aus? 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (27. November 2011)

hallo

bei mir wirds heut nix,junior ist da next we siehts gut aus.

sorry habs zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Mannenberger (27. November 2011)

OK... kein Problem 
Guck mal in den Briefkasten! Hoffe die passen 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (27. November 2011)

hallo 

@alex warst du biken ?, und dankeschön ja passen 

jetzt können die plattfüsse kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (27. November 2011)

Ja, hab deine Betty's ausgefahren.. brutal, der Unterschied.
Nix mit lockerem dahinrollen. Permanentes Treten ist angesagt... 
Dafür hab ich mir sogar die letzten Stufen am Schlängelestrail bis auf den Weg getraut..

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (4. Dezember 2011)

hallo

und wie siehts heut ? jemand Zeit und Lust 1400 Grottentour


----------



## Bautiger (4. Dezember 2011)

hallo

aufgrund anhaltendem Regen zieh ich mich auf die Couch zurück


----------



## Mannenberger (4. Dezember 2011)

dito.. 

ALEX


----------



## flyhigh (9. Dezember 2011)

Heute Morgen kam ne Meldung im Radio, dass Unbekannte im Rems-Murr-Kreis gefährliche Fallen für Biker im Wald stellen:

Unter anderem Nagelbretter unterm Laub und gespannte Drähte auf Kopfhöhe.

Wo genau wurde nicht genannt.
Es wurde ausdrücklich darum gebeten, jeden Fall sofort bei der Polizei anzuzeigen, damit die Täter gefasst werden. Schließlich kanns hier echt lebensgefährlich werden.
(Mein Tip: Ihr seid dann natürlich auf den Trails gewandert und nicht verbotenerweise Fahrrad gefahren 

Hab nen eigenen Fred dazu erstellt: Lokale Bikeforen->Stuttgart&Umgebung->Achtung Fallen....
Wer Fallen findet, kann sie ja da posten.


So long, ride on.


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht's morgen Nachmittag aus?

Wetter sollte O.K. sein?? Naja, sieht man dann 

Alex


----------



## ToniTaste (11. Dezember 2011)

flyhigh schrieb:


> Heute Morgen kam ne Meldung im Radio, dass Unbekannte im Rems-Murr-Kreis gefährliche Fallen für Biker im Wald stellen:
> 
> Unter anderem Nagelbretter unterm Laub und gespannte Drähte auf Kopfhöhe.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info Laut einem Artikel des ZVW waren die Fallen in der Ecke Schorndorf. Werd aber morgen/nachher trotzdem die Augen auch rund um Backnang verstärkt aufmachen  

Anbei noch der Link zum Artikel ...
http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.oberberken...rer.574fc298-b3f6-46ed-9275-b767d908f1e7.html

Happy Trails


----------



## Mannenberger (11. Dezember 2011)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Wie sieht's morgen Nachmittag aus?
> 
> Wetter sollte O.K. sein?? Naja, sieht man dann
> 
> Alex



Sodele, Bautiger hat abgesagt... schade.
Ist sonst noch jemand interessiert an einer kleinen Nachmittagsrunde?
So von 14.30 Uhr bis ca. ??

Schriftliche Bewerbungen mit Bild, an diesen Beitrag senden. 

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Dezember 2011)

morgen? 
[]ja 
[]nein
[]vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (18. Dezember 2011)

hallo

(x) nein ,junior ist da
aber ab nächster woche is massig zeit da


----------



## Mannenberger (26. Dezember 2011)

Sodele,
die Feiertage haben erst mal Pause... 
Wie sieht's aus mit Biken?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (26. Dezember 2011)

hallo

feiertage ham pause, s bike nimmer wie siehts bei dir zeitmässig aus also wann


----------



## Bautiger (26. Dezember 2011)

hallo

morgen vormittag so um 9:00 Uhr


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Dezember 2011)

upps  verpasst...

Heute Nachmittag ab 14.00 / 14.30 hätte ich Zeit...

Muß nur kurz die B.B.s gegen den Trailbär wechseln, sonst hab ich keine Chanche 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (27. Dezember 2011)

hallo 14:30 laufenmühle schaff ich grad so,muss noch den Kühlschrank auffüllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (27. Dezember 2011)

Nur keine Hektik!
Wenns später besser passt, dann eben erst um 15.00 Uhr.

Is mir Wurscht. 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (27. Dezember 2011)

hallo

14:45  ok ?


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Mannenberger (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hab zwar nen leichten Defekt... am Bike  , sollte aber zu beheben sein...

Daher hier die Anküdigung für unsere traditionelle Neujahrstour.
Start ist am 01.01. (Sonntag) um 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Laufenmühle (am Viadukt).

Dauer und Stecke je nach Wetterlage. Wenn's regnet wie aus Kübeln am besten hier nochmal reinschaun..

Bis dann, 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (29. Dezember 2011)

hallo

und auch alle Jahre wieder, meine traditonielle Sylvester Drei Kaiserberge Tour.
 Welzheim,Lorch,Hohenstaufen,Hohenrechberg,Stuifen,Rückfahrt über Schäbisch Gmünd.
Start 9:00 h in Welzheim Ein und Ausstieg entlang der Strecke problemlos möglich.

Also wer Böcke hat.


----------



## nicklaus (31. Dezember 2011)

Morgen!

Würde am 01.01. um 14 Uhr teilnehmen können & wollen, aber da ich Depp nicht daran gedacht habe, meine Beleuchtung einzupacken, muss ich pünktlich zur Finsternis daheim sein. Ergo: Keine 3182 Km Tour für mich.
Wie auch immer, erwartet mich!

Grüße, munteres Umhergerutsche ins neue Jahr, frohe Ostern und überhaupt...

Robert


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Dezember 2011)

Wir sind der Meinung das ist spitzee


----------



## Bautiger (31. Dezember 2011)

hallo

Ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins jahr 2012 






in diesem Sinne bis morgen


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Dezember 2011)

Ja, gleichfalls...
wars nass?


----------



## Bautiger (31. Dezember 2011)

hallo

danke

nass kalt dreckig schnell 

aber wunderschön 

bis morchee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
etwas unbeständiges Wetter heute..  aber mit entsprechender Kleidung sollte es gehen. 

Bis gleich!

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (1. Januar 2012)

hallo


----------



## Bautiger (1. Januar 2012)

hallo

hier das Bild zum Neujahrsritt 2012


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Januar 2012)

Hey Uwe,
das Bild würde sogar dem Datenschutzbeauftragten gefallen  trotzdem super geworden, für's Handy...

Alex





hier das Profil von der gemeinsamen Strecke


----------



## nicklaus (5. Januar 2012)

Hejahaha!

Das Bild ist doch eigentlich recht nett. So fotogen bin ich schon lange nicht mehr erschienen...
Aber was anderes: War morgen nicht eigentlich Radeln geplant? Schreckt der drohende Schneeregen? Dann vielleicht am hochheiligen Sonntag?

Seid gegrüßt!

Robert


----------



## Bautiger (5. Januar 2012)

hallo

hätte nix gegen morgen,muss nur noch das bull aktivieren (pedale ranschrauben)  beim merida hat heute die vr nabe gefressen  (xtr)

also wann und wo ,und vorallen dingen wohin, wetter ist mir egal


----------



## nicklaus (6. Januar 2012)

Ach, was weiß denn ich...
Nicht zu früh, weil sonst keine erfolgreiche Kommunikation gewährleistet werden kann, nicht zu spät (wenngleich ich sogar 'n Licht dabei habe), ähm, 11 Uhr? 12Uhr?
Oder kommt das dem schwäbischen Mittagsmahl in die Quere?
Vielleicht so ungefähr in Richtung Murrhardt, weil ich da schon seit langer, langer Zeit nicht mehr rumgedönst bin, Treffpunkt dann womöglich in Althütte beim Sportplatzparkplatz (es lebe die Aneinanderreihung von Substantiven!)...
Wahnsinn.
Eine beinahe erfolgreiche Entscheidungsfindung.
Ich bin stolz auf mich.

Grüße

Robert


----------



## nicklaus (6. Januar 2012)

Okay, dann scheint's wohl doch mit Tagesplänen zu kollidieren...
Drum sag ich: Der Zeitpunkt ist mir wurscht, nur bitte ich um eine mehr als einstündige Vorwarnung.

Taschöpp!

Robert


----------



## Bautiger (6. Januar 2012)

hallo

mein vorschlag :14:00 uhr klaffenbach runde um rudersberg oder alte hütte brunnen dann routenführung von euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicklaus (6. Januar 2012)

Faules Langschläferpack!
Nuja, Großrunde iss dann eher nicht mehr, also gebe ich die Wegführungsverantwortung gerne ab.
Dann bis um zwei in Klaffenbach an der einzigen wahren Kreuzung?

Rob.


----------



## Bautiger (6. Januar 2012)

hallo

alles klar 14:00 Uhr an der einzigen Kreuzung


----------



## Mannenberger (7. Januar 2012)

Häää? 
Wie wo was? 
Wart Ihr heute biken oder wie?
Bei mir wäre heute nix gegangen, war beim Aderlass  aber morgen müsste es wieder gehen.

Also wenn's nicht grad Katzen hagelt wäre ich morgen dabei. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (8. Januar 2012)

hallo

14:00 alte hütte und wurzeltrail


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo Uwe,

gute Idee, aber warscheinlich unfahrbar  ... Versuch macht kluch 

Also, dann 14:00 am Brunnen beim Rathaus 

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Januar 2012)

Hallole,
würde echt gerne biken, aber ich hab die hsh-Seuche (hustenschnupfenheiserkeit)  
Bis nächsten Sonntag?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (28. Januar 2012)

hallo,

so wie siehts morgen gerne was längeres also auch früher aber nich vor zehn
oder ich fahr früher und wir treffen uns gegen mittag (14:00)
wohin hmm so in richtung rudersberg p-weg,aber schau mer mal


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo Uwe,
muss leider absagen. Der Husten ist echt hartnäckig 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (28. Januar 2012)

hallo,

@alex gute besserung
@the rest jemand da wenn nich fahr ich die 3 kaiserberge


----------



## Bautiger (5. Februar 2012)

hallo,

morgen 14:00 h bockseiche grottentour egal wie kalt


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Februar 2012)

trau mich noch nicht... hab erst seit 2-3 Tagen keinen Husten mehr 
Sch***  das Wetter ist echt geil..

Pass auf's Glatteis auf 

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (11. Februar 2012)

Hey Uwe,

fährst Du morgen Nachmittag?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (12. Februar 2012)

hallo

junior hat kein bock,also wirds nix.
viel spass


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Februar 2012)

mal sehen...


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Februar 2012)

sodele...

Morgen würd's bei mir entweder früh gehen, da müsste ich aber schon um 11.30 Uhr zurück sein, oder dann nachmittags um 15.00 Uhr.

Bin zum Essen eingeladen 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (18. Februar 2012)

hallo

ich schau mal nach dem aufwachen morgen rein,und entscheide dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (19. Februar 2012)

uäää :kotz:
Sauwetter.

Ich geh wieder in's Bett!

Bis heute Nachmittag vielleicht 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (19. Februar 2012)

hallo

also ich würd 15:00 ins auge fassen wo?


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Februar 2012)

Hey Uwe,

15.00 in Althütte am Brunnen, wäre das OK? 
Hab grad erfahren, daß wir erst 13.00 in der Wirtschaft sind. 
Wird alles etwas knapp heute.. 

Wird schon geh'n,

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (19. Februar 2012)

hallo

ist ok


----------



## Bautiger (26. Februar 2012)

hallo

hat heut jemand böcke


----------



## Mannenberger (26. Februar 2012)

Böcke schon, aber das wird heute (noch) nix  
Biken auf Sparflamme ist nicht mein Ding....

Sorry


----------



## Bautiger (26. Februar 2012)

hallo

na dann ich fahr so ab 14:00 h in richtung hohler stein falls noch jemand da ist ,wohl eher nicht


----------



## Bautiger (4. März 2012)

hallo,

heute nur Einstellungsfahrten betreff der 2 X 10 Schaltung


----------



## Bautiger (11. März 2012)

hallo

heut um 14:00 laufenmühle richtung FS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (11. März 2012)

....Sauwetter... hoffentlich regnet's nicht. 
Hast Du's Bike gestern Abend noch sauber gemacht? 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (11. März 2012)

hallo

na logo


----------



## Mannenberger (11. März 2012)

Meine Kette 
http://www.connexchain.com/Fahrradketten/9-fach-Fahrradkette/0_327.html


----------



## Bautiger (18. März 2012)

hallo

so wie sihts denn heut aus 
ab 14:00 h MK


----------



## Mannenberger (18. März 2012)

Hallo Uwe,

heut' gehts leider nicht.... 
Sorry.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (18. März 2012)

hallo

alles klar dann düs ich jetzt schon los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (24. März 2012)

Hey,
wie sieht's morgen aus?
Bin morgens beim Geburtstags-Brunch... wird also auf jeden Fall Nachmittag werden, bis ich Zeit hab. Aber ist ja länger hell.. obwohl, die Uhr wird ja umgestellt... 
wie auch immer, ab 15.00 könnt's evtl. gehen.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (24. März 2012)

hallo

steffen ist da und fährt auch mit , wir sollten aber um 14:00 spätestens starten.

wir können ja morgen nochmal schreiben


----------



## Mannenberger (25. März 2012)

Hallo Uwe,

hab mich grad mal abgeseilt... 
Dann wird's wohl dieses mal auch wieder nix mit uns. Jetzt ist' schon 12.00 und wir haben noch nicht mal die Weißwurst intus...
 echt schad!
So, jetzt muß ich aber wieder...

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (1. April 2012)

Sodele...

stehe heute ab 13.30 Uhr zu jeder biketechnischen Schandtat zur Verfügung 
War grad draußen... hat tatsächlich Frost gehabt heute Nacht 

ALEX


Keiner da? Oder da und kein Bock?... wie auch immer... ich mach mich auf die Socken


----------



## Bautiger (1. April 2012)

hallo

@alex war doch mit malicom auf HW 7,5,3 unterwegs


----------



## Mannenberger (1. April 2012)

na prima  hoffe Ihr hattet genau so geiles Wetter.
Nächsten So. ist ja Ostern... da gehts bei mir nicht.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (8. April 2012)

Hallo

ich düs so um 14:00 h los,noch jemand da der Lust hat


----------



## Mannenberger (14. April 2012)

Hey Uwe,
was machen wir morgen? 
Soll ja Sudelwetter werden... 

Ich schau morgen Mittag nochmal rein.. 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (14. April 2012)

hallo

@alex genau so seh ichs au ?


----------



## Bautiger (15. April 2012)

hallo,

aufgrund schlechter wetterlage und auch fehlender zeitlage ,wirds bei mir heute nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (15. April 2012)

so so...  
Naja, ist ja wirklich nicht prickelnd heute..

Bis denne,

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (22. April 2012)

hallo

und heute 14:00 Kreisel dann MK


----------



## Mannenberger (22. April 2012)

Hmmmm... bei dem Sauwetter?
Na gut, wenn's nicht pisst wie aus Kübeln bin ich dabei.

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (28. April 2012)

Hallo da draußen,

melde mich ab fürs verlängerte WE, leider keine Zeit zum biken... 
Geburtstag, Maibaumstellen usw. Das volle Programm...

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Mai 2012)

sauwetter! 

Wenn' weiter so schifft, bleib ich heut auf'm Sofa!


ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (6. Mai 2012)

hallo

nix sofa 14:00 h Laufenmühle Grottentour


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Mai 2012)

je nach Wetterlage!


----------



## Bautiger (6. Mai 2012)

hallo


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Mai 2012)

Hey Uwe,
Grottentour?
Dürfte alles recht aufgeweicht sein.
Was hältst Du von einer Waldautobahn-Tour  wasweisich Richtung Alfdorf oder ins Walkersbachertal? Zum Konditionsaufbau für Himmelfahrt.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (6. Mai 2012)

hallo

alles klar gerne auch walkersbachertal treffpunkt bockseiche oder Wellingtonien


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Mai 2012)

OK, Bockseiche...
dann muß ich mich jetzt rannhalten.. 

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (13. Mai 2012)

Hey Uwe,
hab heute Nachmittag Besuch da...
Man sieht sich dann also am Donnerstag (9.00 ?)

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (13. Mai 2012)

hallo

war heut eh beim auerberg marathon in kaufbeuren,9:00 h am feuerwehrhaus geht klar.


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Mai 2012)

Hey Uwe,

bin morgen zum Essen eingeladen... von daher ist morgen Ruhetag 

Alex

.. könnt ja mal den Schaltzug bestellen


----------



## Bautiger (20. Mai 2012)

hallo

komme grad aus der palz vom weinfest zurück da geht au nix mehr 

Innen und aussenzüge und den vorderen auch gleich tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (21. Mai 2012)

Salve Jungs,

wisst ihr ob es zum Grenz weg bei Murrhardt/Sechselberg einen geschichtlichen Hintergrund gibt? Welche Bedeutung haben die Grenzsteine? Handelt es sich hierbei um alte Grenzmarkierungen von Landesfürsten? 

Ein großes Fragezeichen, evtl. weiss ja einer von euch mehr darüber.


----------



## Mannenberger (26. Mai 2012)

Hallole,

hmmm.. Landesfürsten?

Also Grenzsteine wie die in Murrhardt gibt's jede Menge im Wald.
Zum Beispiel rund um Althütte.

Ich denke, daß hier einfach die Gemarkungsgrenzen der Gemeinden abgesteckt sind.

Fautsbach / Sechselberg ist ja Gem. Althütte... vielleicht passt meine Theorie ja  

ALEX


----------



## nicklaus (27. Mai 2012)

Heja,

morgen, bzw. heute, also Sonntag ist wohl nichts geplant?
Möglichst nach zwölf?
ich bin mal wieder hier und hab' seit neuestem ein Rudersberger Rad, sodass ich nicht ständig 's Votec umherschleppen muss und kann somit auch mal wieder mitmachen.

Grüße!

Robert


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Mai 2012)

Hey Robert,

geplant ist nix.. Ich dachte ja ich hätte keine Zeit heute, aber das hat sich nicht bewarheitet 
Als von mir aus können wir ne Runde drehen...

14.30 Uhr an der Aral (wie früher) ?

Grüßle 
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (27. Mai 2012)

hallo

sind auch dabei J and I


----------



## nicklaus (27. Mai 2012)

Prima!

Jetzt muss ich nur noch 'n paar passende Pedale suchen...

Bis denne

Rob.


----------



## Bautiger (3. Juni 2012)

hallo

14:00 Laufenmühle


----------



## Mannenberger (3. Juni 2012)

sorry,
hatte Besuch 

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (7. Juni 2012)

Hey Uwe,
warst Du heute mit dem RR unterwegs? 
Dann hab ich dich kurz vor Breitenfürst (von Haghof her) auf dem Radweg gesehen (sehr löblich )...

War auch zweirädrig unterweg, allerdings waren meine Räder min. 10x so breit 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (7. Juni 2012)

hallo

nee des war i net,bei uns laufen die Vorbereitungen zum 24 h Rennen in München auf Hochtouren,deshalb bin au am Sonntag net da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (10. Juni 2012)

OK....
hat sonst noch jemand Lust auf eine kleine Sonntag-Nachmittags-Tour?

Ich starte um 14.00 Uhr. Treffpunkt je nach Mitfahrer... 

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (16. Juni 2012)

Na, wie ist es gelaufen?
Bilder?

Wie sieht es morgen aus? 
Ich sollte morgen Nachmittag zuhause helfen, daher würde ich schon morgens bis zum Mittag fahren.
So ab 9.30 Uhr... Treffpunkt Laufenmühle?

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (17. Juni 2012)

hallo

9:30 laufenmühle geht klar


----------



## Mannenberger (17. Juni 2012)

supi


----------



## Bautiger (17. Juni 2012)

hallo

Bilder sind im Album


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Juni 2012)

... mal wieder 's Messer zwischen den Zähnen gehabt...


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

morgen ist zwar tolles Wetter (hoff ich mal) aber ich hab leider keine Zeit zum Biken..

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (23. Juni 2012)

hallo,
bin gerade in den Dolomiten und heute das Sella Ronda Hero gefahren 82 km mit 4200 hm also hab ich morgen garantiert keinen Bock auf den Bock zu steigen.


----------



## Mannenberger (30. Juni 2012)

Hallole,
bin morgen Mittag zum Geburtstag eingeladen 
Aber nächsten Sonntag wirds doch endlich mal wieder werden... oder? 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (30. Juni 2012)

hallo

nächsten Sonntag auf jeden Fall !


----------



## Bautiger (7. Juli 2012)

hallo

also was ist wann ist wo ist ?


----------



## Mannenberger (7. Juli 2012)

Mir Wurscht 

sollen wir mal wieder den einser fahren? NRW wird recht nass sein...

Oder die Murrhardt (Felsenmeer) Runde?

In beidem Fall würde ich als Treffpunkt Althütte am Brunnen vorschlagen.. 14.00 Uhr?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (7. Juli 2012)

hallo

felsenmeer ist gebongt alte hütte 14:00 h ist gebucht bis morgen


----------



## Mannenberger (15. Juli 2012)

Hallole,
heute geht leider nichts, nächsten Sonntag auch nicht....

Alex


----------



## nicklaus (29. Juli 2012)

Moin,
ich musste feststellen, dass ich heute doch nicht radeln kann, snüff.
Die Ursachen sind vielfältig und unausweichlich, aber nächstes Mal wird's garantiert gehen.

Grüße & viel Spaß!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (29. Juli 2012)




----------



## SusanneS (31. Juli 2012)

Servus miteinander,

Ich bin grad für ien paar Wochen in der Gegend (Backnang) und hab extra mein Mountainbike aus Innsbruck mit her gebracht um hier a weng zu fahren, aber allein bockts mich einfach nicht so recht nach Trails zu suchen. Hat wer Zeit und ist motiviert die Tage mit mir radeln zu gehn? 

Meine Nummer: 01577 45 91 361

Grüßle


----------



## Mannenberger (6. August 2012)

Hallo SusanneS,

schade, daß sich keiner meldet... ich würd' ja ne Runde mit dir drehen, aber ich bin noch etwas lädiert. Hatte letzten So. eine unschöne Begegnung mit dem Straßenbelag ...
Sobald es wieder geht melde ich mich hier... 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (12. August 2012)

hallo

bei mir ist auch vor dem 10 September nix mehr , nur noch Races und Urlaub


----------



## biker.erro (19. August 2012)

dann is wohl nix mit Urbach


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (2. September 2012)

guten Tag zusammen.hallo Robert.was macht die Studiererei?
Auch hallo Alex.


----------



## Mannenberger (3. September 2012)

Ja der Peter! 

Des gibts ja garnet.... wie lange ist das her? 
Hoffe Dir gehts gut.

Ich komm erst im Oktober wieder zum biken, im September sind schon alle Sonntage belegt (Ausflug,Fest,Urlaub) 

Aber dann lassen wir's mal wieder krachen, oder?

ALEX


----------



## viperman666 (3. September 2012)

Servus Alex und Uwe!

Ratet mal wer auch noch lebt!? Beruflich bedingt war dies Jahr ein bischen sehr wenig bei mir.Hab mir jetzt noch schnell ein 120er von 2012 geholt.Das war als Motivationsschub auch nötig nach der Zeit.Dafür hab ich zum Ende dieser Saison nochmal "Blut geleckt".Vielleicht können wir ja den Herbst nochmal die ein oder andere Tour zusammen machen!?
Hab halt leider jetzt noch weniger Kondi als sonst!!!!

Ps: Wer auf die AMB geht findet mich dort in Halle 3 Stand 14.
(OK,hat jetzt nix mit biken zu tun,aber vielleicht interessierts den Ein oder Anderen!?)


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (3. September 2012)

Jo,Alex,des isch scho ziemlich lange her.so etwa 3 jahre?mindestens.ich wohn in Adelberg.hoch droben auf der Alm.ja kömme mal wieder fahren.ich baue grad meine Kondition auf.


----------



## Bautiger (9. September 2012)

hallo

na endlich tut sich mal wieder was in der Gegend 
nächstes WE hätt ich Zeit für bitte total entschleunigte Touren 

also wie siehts wieder mal ne AH Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (15. September 2012)

hallo

nu wie siehts denn nu für morgen


----------



## Andymoto (15. September 2012)

Hallo, ich, hier 

Eigentlich wollte ich morgen den Räuberweg fahren, ich bin aber ein völlig orientierungslos...
Ich würde lieber hinter jemandem herfahren, der sich auskennt...


----------



## Bautiger (16. September 2012)

hallo

was haltet Ihr von 14:00 h Welzheim und dann NRT


----------



## Andymoto (16. September 2012)

Wo denn in Welzheim? Ich hab vor kurzem schon 30 km den Einstieg zu Limes Live gesucht. Bin halt nach drei Jahren Althütte immer noch ein Ostälbler 
Gibt es keine nette Tour Richtung Korb, da könnte man einen Blick auf das Downhill werfen...


----------



## Bautiger (16. September 2012)

hallo

treffpunkt entweder Parkplatz Bockseiche,oder wellingtonien.
Richtung Korb kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Andymoto (16. September 2012)

Schee war's. Bis Althütte waren es dann doch 54.5km und 1311hm - von Klafenbach bis hoch war ganz schön zornig


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (16. September 2012)

bin vor einer Woche die tour gefahren.man war ich fertig
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/PeterKiwischlucker/9i7pit5h3htktfl0


----------



## Bautiger (2. Oktober 2012)

hallo

was ist denn los  ?

egal morgen gehts zum training zum Lautertal hat jemand böcke achtung angestrengt fahradfahren ist angesagt


----------



## Bautiger (3. Oktober 2012)

hallo
ist heut wer unterwegs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (3. Oktober 2012)

hallo

ich düs dann mal los 9-2-Räuberweg und mal schauen was noch kommt


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Uwe,
rein theoretisch bin ich wieder da.
Am Mittwoch bin ich kurz nach Sechselberg rübergefahren.... da ging mir schon die Puste aus 
Bin jetzt 2 Monate nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen. Ich muß erst wieder Kondition aufbauen. 
Falls es am Sonntag was wird, meld ich mich. Das Wetter soll ja beschissen sein.

Grüßle
ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (6. Oktober 2012)

hallo

 @ Alex Sonntag bin ich in spiegelberg evtl reichts aber noch für ne 14:00 h Tour 
wir lesen am sonntag


----------



## Mannenberger (7. Oktober 2012)

oje... 
hoffentlich hast Du Schwimmflügel dabei 
Ich strampel jetzt ne Weile auf m Ergo.. da regnets wenigstens nicht.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (7. Oktober 2012)

hallo,

 @alex ergometer weichei 
war ein cooles rennen,eine schlammschlacht ohnegleichen aber schön, am ende nach 1:26:01,  41 er gesamt 7 er altersklasse sehr zufrieden 

 @Andymoto ,wie liefs bei dir auf den 3 runden


----------



## träk_fjul (7. Oktober 2012)

hey uwe, 

habe dich gesehen heute, war nur zuschauer wegen erkältung...krasser scheiss, was? wie war der untergrund? viele staus? 
grüße
seba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (7. Oktober 2012)

hallo

 @seba rattengeile schlammschlacht,untergrund war dementsprechend rutschig 
war zu weit vorne für staus


----------



## Andymoto (7. Oktober 2012)

ich bin  nach einer Runde raus. Mir war zu kalt...
Aber die Runde war zornig. Nächstes Jahr dann zwei


----------



## Markus_82 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

ich bin Hausbaubedingt 1 Jahr nicht mehr gefahren und suche nun wieder Anschluss ans MTB Fahren. Wohne in Steinenberg und suche nun auf diesen Weg nette Biker, mit denen man auch konditionell was machen kann. Ich muss unbedingt wieder in Form kommen 
Will nächstes Jahr an ein paar Rennen teilnehmen.
Freu mich schon auf eure Antworten und auf ein treffen im schönen Wieslauftal.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Oktober 2012)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @seba rattengeile schlammschlacht,untergrund war dementsprechend rutschig
> war zu weit vorne für staus



Hey Uwe, bist ja garnicht für's IBC/ DIMB-Team gefahren?? 
Zumindest steht's so in der Zeitung.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (10. Oktober 2012)

hallo

bin jetzt beim Light Bikes Racing Team.


----------



## Mannenberger (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallole,

geht heute Nachmittag noch was? 
Bin heute Mittag mit den Kleinen unterwegs, vielleicht schaffe ich es dann mich so um 14.00 abzuseilen 
Ich schau dann nochmal rein..

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (14. Oktober 2012)

hallo,

14:00 is ok,muss aber 16:00 wieder zuhaus sein

hat sich erledigt sonntags planung umgestellt,next week sollte aber mal wieder was gehn


----------



## Mannenberger (14. Oktober 2012)

Hey Uwe,

ist OK... bin zu spät.

Dann geht's jetzt auf zur Solo-Runde. Mal sehen was geht.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (20. Oktober 2012)

hallo

morgen muss was gehen 

auf gehts


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallole,

na dann los...   14:30 Uhr Laufenmühle? oder Kaisersbacher Kreisel?
Mir Wurscht.. 
Hauptsache nicht Mordklinge.. hab schon Winterreifen drauf 

Uwe... kannst Du angefahrene Racing Ralphs gebrauchen? 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (21. Oktober 2012)

hallo

kreisel ist gebucht,winterreifen ? ralphs sind nix für mich


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Oktober 2012)

Naja... ich hab die RR runtergrupft und Trail Bär draufgemacht... hatte grad' nix anderes da, außer den Big Bettys.
Muß mir mal neue Crossmark bestellen..

Also bis nachher.

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Oktober 2012)

Schnee!  Hurra!

Was geht morgen? 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (27. Oktober 2012)

hallo

würde morgen mir gerne mal die walkersbacher ecke anschauen 

wär das was 

Vorschläge ,Wünsche ,Anregungen


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallole,

hört sich gut an... ich würd's aber auf den nächsten Sonntag verschieben.
Heute Nacht war's früh (hatte Dienst) und ich bin erkältet...
Weichei halt 

sorry,

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (28. Oktober 2012)

hallo

 @alex kein problem,schau das wieder gsund wirsch.
dann kann ich heut dem wetter entsprechende reifen aufziehen und testen

gute besserung


----------



## Bautiger (31. Oktober 2012)

hallo

hat morgen irgendjemand lust ne runde zu drehen,s wetter spielt mit


----------



## Bautiger (3. November 2012)

hallo

wie siehts morgen aus ,bedingt durch die Fertigstellung des AM Bikes bitte nur Abwärtsstrecken


----------



## Mannenberger (4. November 2012)

Abwärtsstrecken... da sind wir ja bald durch...

Ich sag mal so: Wenn's um 14:00 nicht grad Katzen regnet bin ich dabei.
Dürfte allerdings ne' rechte Rutschpartie werden... Es regnet jetzt seit gestern Abend.

Wo?

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (4. November 2012)

howdy uwe, 

was? ein neues mtb??? was für eines? am=all mountain? klingt nach 150mm federweg...;-) poste mal n bild, please!
seba


----------



## Bautiger (4. November 2012)

hallo

das AM ist nicht neu es ist das Red Bull mit neuem Dämpfer Muddy Mary Reifen,absenkbarer Sattelstütze, 2X 10 Antrieb,70 cm Lenker 130 mm Federweg vorne und hinten hatte es schon immer,jetzt allerdings auch ca 15 KG fahrfertig,Bilder folgen !

Von der Tour her würd ich so um Welze rum die Abfahrten durchnehmen
fahren wird das AM heut der Junior.


----------



## Mannenberger (4. November 2012)

also... dann 14:00 Uhr Bockseiche?
Sollte ich schaffen 

Alex

P.S:
Was ist denn mit den restlichen Sonntagsfahrern?


----------



## Bautiger (4. November 2012)

hallo

OK


----------



## Bautiger (10. November 2012)

hallo

so wie siehts morgen hab eine ultimative trail verknüpfung im Kopf 
wer hat böcke 
auf leut es wird sich lohnen


----------



## Mannenberger (11. November 2012)

bin malahd ->PN

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (11. November 2012)

hallo,

bin dann unterwegs !


----------



## Mannenberger (17. November 2012)

Morgen? Ultimative Trailverbindung? 
Bin bereit!

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (18. November 2012)

hallo

bin ultimativ krank


----------



## Mannenberger (18. November 2012)

Na dann... gute Besserung!


----------



## viperman666 (18. November 2012)

Servus Alex,

was hättest denn heute vor? Hört sich nach etwas heftigerem an???!!!
Wie gesagt,meine Kondi ist gerade richtig grottig.Bin halt dieses Jahr einfach zu wenig zum Fahren gekommen.Und die letzten 4 Wochen war ich auch nicht mehr auf´m Bike!!!


----------



## Mannenberger (18. November 2012)

Och.. eigentlich hatte Uwe eine Tour im Kopf, nur war ich letzte Woche nicht fit...
Aber wenn Du fahren willst, solls an mir nicht liegen.
Die Frage ist nur wo und wie.

Wie wärs wenn Du dir ne Tour überlegst und ich komm bis um 14.00 Uhr zu Dir. Ich komm dann wieder mit dem Auto sonst bin ich schon vorher platt.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (24. November 2012)

hallo,

bin zwar wieder fit ,lasse aber dieses we aus um eine vollständige Regeneration zu erzielen ;-)


----------



## Mannenberger (24. November 2012)

Alles klar... ist auch besser für die Pumpe 

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (2. Dezember 2012)

Na, wie sieht's aus?
Kleine Runde im Schnee?

14.00 Laufenmühle? 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (2. Dezember 2012)

hallo,

junior is da,laufräder sind noch beim zentrieren 

wird also nix 

nächste woche aber auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (2. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, ich düs jetzt los...

Da sonst keiner schreibt, mach ich nur ne Hausrunde..

Alex


----------



## viperman666 (3. Dezember 2012)

Nachtrag:
Da am 22.11 unsere "Kleine" geboren ist,bin ich vorläufig mal "raus"


----------



## Mannenberger (3. Dezember 2012)

..da hat's wohl eine eilig gehabt ... alles Gute! 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (8. Dezember 2012)

hallo,

so wieder fit,bikes auf stand was geht morgen ?


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Uwe,
bin heute zum Mittagessen beim 60. Geburtstag... das zieht sich bestimmt..
sorry 
ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (16. Dezember 2012)

Hey Uwe,
fährst Du heute?
Bin ca. um 13.30 vom Weihnachtsmarkt zurück.. evtl. wäre ich so um 14.00 Startklar. ->PN

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (16. Dezember 2012)

hallo

wieder krank,aber etwas Bewegung muss sein 14:00 Laufenmühle Wanderung durchs Hölllental


----------



## Bautiger (22. Dezember 2012)

hallo,

morgen biken  ? gesund wär ich wieder !


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Dezember 2012)

hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm.... 
Ich bin echt fertig, die letzten 2 Tage waren der Horror. 
Heute Abend noch auf'm 50er.
Kann sein, daß ich morgen den Ar*** nicht vom Sofa krieg.

Ich meld mich morgen Mittag.

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (23. Dezember 2012)

Heute: Ruhetag  
Sorry...

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (24. Dezember 2012)

hallo

schöne Weihnachten wünsche ich euch


----------



## Bautiger (24. Dezember 2012)

hallo,

der Weihnachtsmann war da,oder das Christkind ? Egal !


----------



## viperman666 (24. Dezember 2012)

Wünsch Euch allen frohe Festtage!!!


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohes Fest!
Nicht vergessen:
Neujahrsfahrt ist Pflicht 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (24. Dezember 2012)

hallo

kaiserberge auch ,freiwillige vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (26. Dezember 2012)

hi uwe, 

sehr schicker frame, doch! glückwunsch! 
sieht aber verdammt nach nem 26er aus?! ist doch neuerdings verboten!!! 
baust du die hardtail-teile dran? federweg=80mm? 
grüße
____________


----------



## malicom (26. Dezember 2012)

@Bautiger 
Glückwunsch auch von mir, so wie ich Dich kenne wird bestimmt leichter, als manche Hardtails. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau .

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bautiger (26. Dezember 2012)

hallo

  @seba jop 26 zoll mehr brauch ich nicht 

das Racefully gibt nen kompletten Neuaufbau ,XX Komplettgruppe,Tune Teile,Podium Felgen mit DT Swiss Naben 
Federweg vorne wie hinten 100mm


----------



## Bautiger (29. Dezember 2012)

hallo,

fährt morgen jemand bei mir gehts nur vormittags also so um 9:00-10:00 h


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Dezember 2012)

Bin dabei...

Wann und wo? Für gewöhnlich stehe ich im Urlaub um die Zeit erst auf 

Wie wärs mit 9.30 Uhr in Althütte am Brunnen?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (29. Dezember 2012)

hallo,

und ich ers 
sagen wir 10:00 H Althütte


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Dezember 2012)

okidoki


----------



## Bautiger (30. Dezember 2012)

hallo

morgen 9:00 start welzheim Drei Kaiserberge wers is mit bei,tradtoniell wohl keiner ;-)


----------



## Bautiger (31. Dezember 2012)

hallo,

so schee wars ,schnell au 4:12 h für die 80 km 2020 hm,das bedeutet fürs Neujahrsbiken schön piano.

14:00 h Laufenmühle oder ?

Wünsche allen hier einen guten gesunden Rutsch ins Jahr 2013


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen allerseits und ein gutes neues Jahr 

14.00 Uhr Laufenmühle ist OK.
Würde vorschlagen wir fahren hoch nach Vorderhundsberg und dann rüber zum F-Sprung?? Dann mal sehen... 

Was machen wir bei Regen? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus da draußen.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (1. Januar 2013)

hallo

ein gutes neues wünsche ich.

wenn s regnet werden wir nass 

bis später


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie war's trotzdem schee..


----------



## Bautiger (5. Januar 2013)

hallo

so wann machen wir morgen da weiter wo wir letztes mal aufgehört haben ?


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Januar 2013)

Hmmm...
morgen ist der letzte Urlaubstag (für lange!).
Das Bike ist repariert, aber den Nachmittag möcht ich mir freihalten. 
Also wenn, dann morgens ab 9.30 Uhr bis mittags.
Aufgehört haben wir ja in Miedelsbach. Sollen wir uns dann in Rudersberg an der Agip (beim Cratoni) treffen?
Meinst Du wir packen den NRT rückwärts in der Zeit? 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (5. Januar 2013)

hallo

also 10:00 h beim elsser in rudersberg


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Januar 2013)

Im Übrigen hätten die Bolzen verklebt sein sollen... waren sie offensichtlich nicht.  Bei Conway geschampt, beim Händler nicht kontrolliert... dann hat man den Schei** 

Alex


----------



## viperman666 (6. Januar 2013)

Servus mal an Alle! Kennt von euch jemand den Wolfgang Hildenbrand persönlich!? (Ehemals Hildenbrand Bikes in Haubersbronn).
Ich hab seine Handynr. verloren,die hatte er mir noch gegeben bevor er geschlossen hat.

PSAlex kauf dich mal ein Merida,da passiert sowat nich!!!


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Januar 2013)

pfffffffffffff  :kotz:


Übrigends geht's bei mir morgen nicht... schade hätt ich mal die Spikes ausprobieren können. 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (12. Januar 2013)

hallo,

ok da kann ich morgen ganz entspannt auf die cmt gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (19. Januar 2013)

Sodele,
Spikes sind drauf... geht morgen was?

Alex

Hab grad den Wetterbericht geschaut: Nachmittags Eisregen!!


----------



## Bautiger (19. Januar 2013)

hallo

wär dabei aber vormittags so um 9:00 ?
auf Eisregen hab ich keinen Bock


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Januar 2013)

Hey Uwe,
ich muß morgen unbedingt mal ausschlafen... 
Sorry.
Vielleicht dreh ich vor dem Mittag ne kleine Hausrunde.
Könnte glatt sein morgen. 

Brauchst Du deine Dämpferpumpe wieder?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (19. Januar 2013)

hallo

ausschlafen was ist das 

die Pumpe kannst du behalten


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Januar 2013)

Im Ernst? Danke 

Also bei mir war heute morgen eine 1cm dicke Eisschicht im Hof. Sowas hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. 

Alex


----------



## nicklaus (23. Januar 2013)

Moooooin!

Nach so gut wie ewiger Radpause meldet sich ein etwas erschöpfter aber (beinahe) komplett studierter Robert zum Dienst. Irgendwann von Freitag bis Sonntag könnte man mal radeln gehen...
Allerdings frage ich mich, wie's mit Eis in Rudersberg aussieht - muss ich 'nen Reifenwechsel auf Spikes machen, oder geht's auch mit schwach profilierten Reifen?
Würd' mich auf jeden Fall freuen, wenn ihr Zeit und Lust hättet, euch mal wieder mit mir abzugeben.

Gruß!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (26. Januar 2013)

hallo

also ich bin morgen dabei 13:00 
Rudersberg 
Spikes hab ich keine  geht trotzdem


----------



## nicklaus (27. Januar 2013)

Heyho,

was mich gerade verunsichert, ist die Ankündigung von Eisregen ab 14 Uhr... Dafür bin ich mit den Reifen, die ich jetzt hier in Rudersberg habe, definitiv nicht gerüstet.
Evtl. vorziehen, falls das hier noch jemand liest?
Treffpunkt: Rudersberg käme mir natürlich sehr gelegen... 

Grüße!

Robert


----------



## nicklaus (27. Januar 2013)

Mhh, bin etwas im Zugzwang...
Doof, dass ich Deine Nr. nicht habe - um 13 Uhr ist's mir zu spät zum radeln, da ich bei Regen aufgeschmissen wäre. Die Parentalgeneration ruft jetzt zur Bewegung in der Freiheit auf.
Entscheidungen müssen fallen.
Wer da?


----------



## nicklaus (27. Januar 2013)

OK...
Ich glaub', ich radel heut' denn mal doch nicht, dann komm' ich immerhin garantiert irgendwie raus, und für nächste Woche bitte ich um Nummernaustausch.
In Ordnung?

Robert


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Januar 2013)

Hallole,

ich bin für heute auch raus... diesmal hat's mich erwischt *hüstel* 

Sorry..

Alex


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (31. Januar 2013)

hallo fährt von euch jemand am wochenende(bzw am samstag und würde mich und einen kumpel noch mitnehmen? gruß vom schlumpf


----------



## Bautiger (31. Januar 2013)

hallo

@dhschlumpf klar nehmen wir euch mit,allerdings kann ich erst am sonntag fahren 

weiteres am sa dann hier


----------



## Mannenberger (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

wie sieht's morgen so um 14.30 Uhr aus?
Ich würd's mal wieder probieren... ist ja grad nicht so kalt 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (3. Februar 2013)

hallo

14:30 ist gekauft wo


----------



## Mannenberger (3. Februar 2013)

hmmm....
kömmt ja drauf an, wer noch mitfährt...

Falls der ehrenwerte Hörrrr Robert sich ebenfalls an einer Ausfahrt beteiligen würde, wäre mein Vorschlag 14.30 an der Agip in Rudersberg.
Dann könnten wir Richtung Necklinsberg hoch oder oder...

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (3. Februar 2013)

muss leider passen, bin anderweitig verplant, ein anderesmal klappt es.


----------



## Bautiger (3. Februar 2013)

hallo

robert ist dabei


----------



## Mannenberger (3. Februar 2013)

Habt Ihr neuerdings ne WG? 

Bis nachher...

ALEX


----------



## nicklaus (10. Februar 2013)

Hiho,

es war ja mal die Rede von wegen Radeln und so... Ich bin nun allerdings sehr skeptisch wegen des Wetters, da ich natürlich nicht daran gedacht habe, meine Ferienzeit darauf zu verwenden, neue Reifen zu erwerben. Und bei Schnee und Eis isses mit ohne Profil doch wenig angenehm.
Also vielleicht sollte ich doch an 'nem sonnigen Märzwochenende vorbeikommen, um's nachzuholen...?

Gruß!

Robert


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Februar 2013)

Hi Robert,

Reifen wären nicht das Problem. Ich hätte da was auf Lager... 
Aber wenn Du bei Schnee nicht fahren möchtest, ist es auch OK!

Dann verschieben wir die farewell-tour eben. 

ALEX

..also dann... schnall ich mir die LL-Ski an, bei dem herrlichen Wetter....


----------



## nicklaus (10. Februar 2013)

Hi Alex,

naja, ich muss ja gestehen, dass ich zudem nicht auf diese Temperaturen ausgelegt bin. Bin zwar unverfroren, aber befürchte doch, mich in einen Eisblock verwandeln zu können.
Und das wollen wir ja nicht.
Aber am einen oder anderen WE wird mit mir sicherlich noch zu rechnen sein.

Grüße und frohes LLen!

Rob.


----------



## Mannenberger (17. Februar 2013)

Hallole,
geht heut was?
Bin jetzt für ne' Weile offline, ich schau so um 13.30 nochmal rein, bis dahin sollte ich wieder da sein...

Alex

...bin da...  was geht?


----------



## Bautiger (17. Februar 2013)

hallo,

heut geht nix 

der hals kratzt wieder so komisch


----------



## Mannenberger (17. Februar 2013)

OK... 
vielleicht hilft gurgeln mit heißem Bier  

Ist mir auch kein Bossen, fahren wir halt nächsten So.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (17. Februar 2013)

hallo,

helfen tut das bestimmt


----------



## Bautiger (23. Februar 2013)

hallo,

da aus dem Kratzen im halse letzten Sonntag sich ne richtig fiese grippe mit 40 grad fieber entwickelt hat,von der ich bis heut aufs kreuz gelegt wurde. fehlt mir für morgen die Kraft,Lust,Motativation Biken zu gehen.

Evtl geh ich mal 10 Min spazieren ,zu mehr fühl ich mich nicht imstande


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Februar 2013)

Mann... hört sich ganz nach dem Virus an, der grad rumgeht..
Die geeignete Sportart wäre dann ExtremCouching oder Ausschlafing.
Meld dich einfach wenn's wieder geht!

Alex

Werd heute Nachmittag 14.30 Uhr ne kleine Runde drehen.. falls sonst noch jemand online ist ??


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Februar 2013)

und weg... 
Bis nächste Woche dann 

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (3. März 2013)

Hallole,
und was geht, bei dem herrrrrrlichen Wetter? 

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (3. März 2013)

hallo

im Zuge einer 100 % n Genesung verzichte ich heute nochmals aufs Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (3. März 2013)

OK...


----------



## Mannenberger (10. März 2013)

Sodele,
wie sieht's heute aus?
Wir bekommen Abends Besuch, daher wäre ich für ne' kurze knackige Runde...

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (10. März 2013)

hallo

wann und wo


----------



## Mannenberger (10. März 2013)

Hallo Uwe,

hmm... würde vorschlagen 14.30 Kaisersbacher Kreisel, dann mal sehen (Grottentour?)

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (10. März 2013)




----------



## Mannenberger (10. März 2013)

Bei uns regnets grad immer mal wieder..
Wir fahren, oder?


----------



## Mannenberger (17. März 2013)

Heut geht nix


----------



## Bautiger (17. März 2013)

Hallo

 @alex gute besserung

 @Rest 14:00 Wellingtonien


----------



## Mannenberger (24. März 2013)

Hallole,

geht heut' was?
14.00 Kaisersbacher Kreisel -> Mordklinge? 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (24. März 2013)

hallo,

heut geht nix,bin unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (24. März 2013)

OK.. 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (30. März 2013)

hallo,

jetzt aber ,morgen geht was wann wo wohin,
mordklinge wär ok 14 hundert,KK


----------



## Mannenberger (30. März 2013)

Hallole,
mal sehen, was die Osterfeierlichkeiten so machen, aber ich glaub' es könnt was werden! 

Alex


----------



## viperman666 (31. März 2013)

Servus Jungs,

würd euch auch mal wieder gern "vor mir herscheuchen" ;-)
Leider ist heute Oster(fr)essen angesagt,ich möcht aber morgen früh.

Ansonsten "Frohe Ostern" an alle!!!


----------



## Mannenberger (31. März 2013)

Hallole,

 @viperman666 euch auch frohe Ostern... morgen geht's bei mir leider nicht.

 @Bautiger 14 hundert wird knapp, haben grad erst nach der "alten" Zeit gefrühstückt... demnach gibts auch später Mittach... *soviel zum Thema fressen* 
Also wäre mir 15 hundert KK sympatischer, sonst :kotz: ich noch am Aufstieg.
Wäre doch schade um den guten Rostbraten 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (31. März 2013)

hallo

Frohe Ostern 

15 hundert neue Zeit ist ja 14 hundert alte Zeit also passt 

morgen ist CC Race in Bad Säckingen also auch keine Zeit


----------



## Bautiger (7. April 2013)

hallo

heute gehts ab 12 hundert mit träk los,jemand mit bei ?
treffpunkt innenstadt welzheim


----------



## malicom (7. April 2013)

Hallo Bautiger, bin nicht dabei. Heute kleine Runde mit Sohn . Gestern war klasse Runde, hat richtig Spass gemacht. Bis auf die Panne von Seba.
Gruß Martin


----------



## Bautiger (7. April 2013)

hallo

 @Martin alles klar viel spass mit dem sohnemann.
seba fährt auch nicht mit.
viel spass in münsingen

dann zieh ich halt alleine los,ausser es bikt noch jemand mit an diesem herrlichen sommertag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (7. April 2013)

Bin dabei!
12hundert bei Dir?

Alex

ich fahr dann mal...??


----------



## träk_fjul (7. April 2013)

@ martin und uwe: ja, war ne coole rennrad-runde...müssen wir wiederholen. ich war heute bissle rennradeln...hab wohl gestern bei der panne dreck reingekriegt, daumen fürs rapid-fire-shiften ist out of order...


 @Martin: ohne die pause der panne wärs hintenraus aber knapp geworden für Dich...

grüße vom jogger, der Dich bald wieder stehen lässt


----------



## Bautiger (13. April 2013)

hallo

so wie siehts morgen ?

jemand da der Böcke hat,s Wetter soll ja passen.

also  bis morgen


----------



## Mannenberger (14. April 2013)

Hey Uwe,

bin heut in Welze nur eben ohne Bike... vielleicht sieht man sich ja. 

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (20. April 2013)

Hallole,

wir sind morgen zum Mittagessen eingeladen... 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (4. Mai 2013)

hallo

bin momentan am Gardasee bei heute herrlichen 23 Grad und Sonnenschein 

morgen fahr ich den hiesigen Marathon mit. 95 km 3800 hm deshalb schaff ichs nicht zum Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malicom (4. Mai 2013)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bin momentan am Gardasee bei heute herrlichen 23 Grad und Sonnenschein
> 
> morgen fahr ich den hiesigen Marathon mit. 95 km 3800 hm deshalb schaff ichs nicht zum Biken



Da kann man neidisch werden.

Viel Glück morgen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Mai 2013)

Hey Uwe,
trifft sich gut, ich muß heute auch noch pausieren... das Knie spinnt...

Donnerstag MTB-Tag in Sulzbach:
Wann treffen wir uns? Ich fahr auf jeden Fall gleich morgens.

Bis dann,
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (18. Mai 2013)

hallo

so wie siehts denn morgen ?

Mordklinge ?


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Mai 2013)

Hallole,

morgen siehts schlecht aus , aber am Montag hätte ich Zeit! 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (19. Mai 2013)

hallo 

ok montag bin ich auch mit bei 

frühs oder mittags ?


----------



## Besenstrich (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem sie den Traumtrail vom Forellensprung nach Steinenberg in eine
Schlammautobahn von 3m Breite verwandelt haben suche ich eine Alternative.
Kennt jemand eine? (kein Schotter)
Grüsse Ralph


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo Uwe,

was sagt der Wetterbericht? Morgen um 14.00 Uhr?

Wohin? Mordklinge?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (19. Mai 2013)

hallo

wetterbericht was ist das 

14 hundert is ok mordklinge wär ok dann aber lange fassung 

kk 14


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Mai 2013)

Oki doki
... aber lange Fassung? *schwitz* 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (26. Mai 2013)

hallo

14:00 Hohler Stein ? Haselbachtal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (26. Mai 2013)

negativ...

Bei dem Wetter bleib ich auf dem Sofa  ja, ja Weichei... schon kar... 

Sorry

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Juni 2013)

Hallole,
was machen wir morgen? Je nach Wetterlage?
Wenn's soicht wia verrickt hab ich echt keinen Bock.. 

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (2. Juni 2013)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Hallole,
> was machen wir morgen? Je nach Wetterlage?
> Wenn's soicht wia verrickt hab ich echt keinen Bock..
> 
> Alex



Heute morgen sihet's ja nicht so schlecht aus...
14.00?


----------



## Bautiger (2. Juni 2013)

hallo,

wo ?


----------



## Mannenberger (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo Uwe,

hmmm.... treffen wir uns 14:00 in Althütte am Brunnen.
Dann können wir unsere geplante Murrhardt-Runde machen?
Ich such derweil mal nach einer Route..

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (2. Juni 2013)

hallo,

ok


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Juni 2013)

Na toll...
jetzt kommt grad' die Sonne raus. 
Grrr.. hab vor 15 Min. was anderes ausgemacht, weil es da noch geschüttet hat wie aus Eimern. 

Was solls.. bis nächsten So. ?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (9. Juni 2013)

hallo,

passt scho junior ist da.

nächsten So bin ich aufnem rennen


----------



## Mannenberger (15. Juni 2013)

Hallole,
fahre um 10:00 Uhr ab Althütte, Brunnen am Rathaus bis Mittag.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (15. Juni 2013)

hallo,

ok is gebongt 10:00 Alte Hütte 

Der Triathlon war schon heute


----------



## Bautiger (23. Juni 2013)

hallo

morgen mal die lorcher ecke ? treffpunkt bei mir 14 hundert


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Juni 2013)

-> pn


----------



## viperman666 (23. Juni 2013)

Servus Jungs!
Hat heut auch vor die Lorcher(bzw.Ostälbler) Gegend unsicher zu machen.Wäre event. auch dabei!?


----------



## Bautiger (23. Juni 2013)

hallo,

 @ViperMan  um 14:30 in Alfdorf ?


----------



## viperman666 (23. Juni 2013)

OK,super! Treffpunkt Tanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (23. Juni 2013)

hallo,

bis gleich


----------



## Mannenberger (7. Juli 2013)

Hallole,
bei mir geht's heute nicht. 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (7. Juli 2013)

hallo

nach dem welzheimer triathlon gestern gönne ich mir auch eine auszeit


----------



## Mannenberger (13. Juli 2013)

Hey Uwe,

wir sind im Gespräch  heute Mittag sind zwei an mir vorbeigebikt die sich über uns ? unterhalten haben... 
Hab nicht alles mitbekommen, aber Dein Name und Bautiger ist jedenfalls erwähnt worden. 

Wie siehts morgen aus? Morgens oder Nachmittags? Oder bist Du unterwegs??

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (14. Juli 2013)

hallo

na hoffentlich ham die nur gutes über uns gesprochen 

ich weile noch in austria,gestern die Salzkammergut Trophy gefahren 210 km 7000 HM ich fahr nie wieder Fahrrad


----------



## Mannenberger (14. Juli 2013)

ts ts ts 
ja wenn s schnee macht 

Nächsten So. ist Feuerwehr angesagt.

Momentan ist wohl der Wurm drin.. mit unseren Sonntagen..

Bis bald mal,
Alex


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

*MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz gewehrt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Wald bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich auch bei Euch in der Gegend möglichst viele Biker aller Disziplinen für das Thema engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook -> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
DIMB Homepage -> http://www.dimb.de/


----------



## Bautiger (27. Juli 2013)

hallo

so des WE bin ich da und zu jeder Schandtat bereit


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo Uwe,
also wenn, dann gleich morgen früh.
Bei 40° hab ich keinen Bock zum biken.

9.00 Uhr an der Laufenmühle, so bis um 11, bevor es richtig heiß wird?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (28. Juli 2013)

hallo,

9:30 auch OK ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (28. Juli 2013)

Ja, freilich... bei dem Regen sollte es nicht ganz so schnell warm werden ??

Bis nachher.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (28. Juli 2013)

hallo

Regen ? 
Bis gleich


----------



## Mannenberger (10. August 2013)

Hallole,
wie sieht's morgen aus?
Nachmittags 14.30?

Wohin? 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (11. August 2013)

hallo,

bin heut beim Marathon in Neustadt/Weinstrasse


----------



## viperman666 (11. August 2013)

Servus Alex,

mal schauen wär event. dabei!?

Meld mich nochmal!

Dani


----------



## Mannenberger (11. August 2013)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> bin heut beim Marathon in Neustadt/Weinstrasse



ts ts ts... 

 @Dani 
würd mich freuen... ich schau nach dem Mittagessen nochmal rein.

Alex


----------



## viperman666 (11. August 2013)

Also 14.30 Uhr.

Treffpunkt? Ich bin da!


----------



## Mannenberger (11. August 2013)

Prima!
Ich komm zu Dir.
Alles andere wird jetzt zu knapp.

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (17. August 2013)

Hallole

fährt irgendwer?
Bei uns ist Öhmden angesagt... und auf Nachmittag solls regnen. 

Das wir dann nix mit MTB fahren. 

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (18. August 2013)

Bei mir ist heute Familientag angesagt.

Hab jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub.Vielleicht geht ja auch Abends dann mal was!?


----------



## Bautiger (31. August 2013)

hallo

morgen mittag ab Laufenmühle den Geo Pfad ?


----------



## Mannenberger (1. September 2013)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> morgen mittag ab Laufenmühle den Geo Pfad ?



Sodele... bin wieder aus dem Urlaub da.
Heute geht allerdings noch nix. Erstmal Koffer auspacken und so.
Naechsten Sonntag 
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (2. September 2013)

hallo,

nächsten Sonntag bin ich beim Schwarzwald Bike Marathon in Furtwangen.

Ergebniss aus Sölden:





BTW morgen abend ab 18:00 Uhr in Welzheim kleine Runde um Welze,wer Lust hat !


----------



## malicom (4. September 2013)

@Bautiger
Echt cool, und das bei dem Sauwetter .
Vielleicht bekomme ich auch ein Startplatz nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Bautiger (14. September 2013)

hallo

wie siehts morgen ? jemand da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (14. September 2013)

Hallo Uwe,

bin da, aber um 15.00 zum Grillen eingeteilt (Dorffest)
Das wird dann etwas zu hektisch.

Vielleicht passt's ja nächsten Sonntag?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (21. September 2013)

hallo

so morgen geht was ? oder gern auch früher und länger


----------



## Mannenberger (21. September 2013)

Hey Uwe,
früher und länger?
Ich bin 5 Wochen nicht gefahren... 

Aber Du hast Recht, morgen muß endlich wieder was gehen.

Ab 14.00 Uhr bin ich biketechnisch zu jeder Schandtat gegen das Waldgesetz bereit. Kannst ja schon 2-3 Runden die Reifen warmfahren 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (22. September 2013)

hallo,

also die Reifen werden warm sein 

14:00 Uhr Laufenmühle


----------



## Mannenberger (22. September 2013)

Alles klar!


----------



## Mannenberger (29. September 2013)

Hey Uwe,
fährst Du heute?
Wenn nicht, solls mir auch recht sein, hab Muskelkater 

Ich schau nachher nochmal rein...

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (29. September 2013)

hallo

wir würden ab 14:00 in Welze losfahren Richtung NRT
Treffpunkt Wellington


----------



## Mannenberger (29. September 2013)

wie? was? jetzt doch? 
zu spät.. hab schon was anderes ausgemacht 

Was machst Du am Donnerstag?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (29. September 2013)

hallo

donnerstag bin ich beim Charity Cup mim Rennrad


----------



## Bautiger (5. Oktober 2013)

hallo,

morgen jemand da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (5. Oktober 2013)

-> PN


----------



## Bautiger (6. Oktober 2013)

hallo,

drei Kaiserberge wer Lust hat ab 10:00 Uhr in Welze


----------



## viperman666 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hab eine leichte Mittelohrentzündung,muß mich daher bis nächste Woche etwas schonen.
Wir sehen uns in Spiegelberg!


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallole,

geht morgen Nachmittag was?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (19. Oktober 2013)

hallo

ab 14:00 in welze ?


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Oktober 2013)

wo? bei Dir?
OK. wenn's nicht wie aus Eimern regnet (zieht grad etwas zu...) 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (20. Oktober 2013)

hallo,

kleine korrektur kann erst ab 15:00 uhr


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Oktober 2013)

Ok.. dann hat das Mittagessen etwas mehr Zeit sich zu verteilen.. :kotz:

Bis dann,

Alex

hmmmm... also im Moment ist's etwas feucht von oben... meinst Du das wird noch was heut?
Oder ist in Welze besser Wetter?


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Oktober 2013)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Ok.. dann hat das Mittagessen etwas mehr Zeit sich zu verteilen.. :kotz:
> 
> Bis dann,
> 
> ...



O.K. Regenpause... bin unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (26. Oktober 2013)

hallo

wie siehts denn morgen aus


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallole

14.00 Uhr Agip Tankstelle Rudersberg? Pionierweg...?

Bis dann,
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (27. Oktober 2013)

hallo

gebongt


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Oktober 2013)

Heute mit Rückenwind? Gegenwind wär nicht lustig


----------



## Bautiger (2. November 2013)

hallo

morgen mal wieder in richtung Alfdorf Pfahlbronn ?


----------



## Mannenberger (2. November 2013)

Hallole,
morgen ist Sturm angesagt.
Ich meld mich Vormittags nochmal..

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (3. November 2013)

hallo,

aufgrund der miesen Wetterlage mit viel Wind ziehe ich mal ausnahmsweise die Couch dem Sattel vor


----------



## Mannenberger (3. November 2013)

Hey Uwe,

passt mir ganz gut... wollte auch grad' absagen! 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (3. November 2013)

hallo,

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

das geht aber auch von der Couch aus


----------



## malicom (3. November 2013)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg
> 
> das geht aber auch von der Couch aus




Habe auch gemacht!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bautiger (9. November 2013)

hallo

und morgen couch oder trail


----------



## Bautiger (10. November 2013)

hallo,

aufgrund der Wetterlage und der Resonanz 

hab ich mich für die Couch entschieden


----------



## Mannenberger (10. November 2013)

Sorry,
war gestern um die Zeit noch nicht daheim...

Also ich würde sagen, bei der Wetterlage ist extremcouching angesagt 
Evtl. noch kurz das Fahrradergo quälen...

Nächsten So. hab ich nachmittags Feuerwehr  ..wieder nix.. höchstens morgens...
Den So. darauf (27.) bin ich auf einem Aikido Lehrgang.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (10. November 2013)

hallo,

aufgrund der jetzt kommenden Wetterlagen (Winter) 

entscheiden wir dann kurzfristig  würd ich sagen


----------



## Mannenberger (16. November 2013)

Hallo Uwe,
morgen Vormittag ist mir's zu kalt. War heut schon den ganzen Morgen draußen... *schnief*
Sorry nen Rotz kann ich mir nicht erlauben, der Lehrgang nächstes WE war teuer 

Also dann bis in 3 Wochen...

Alex


----------



## viperman666 (17. November 2013)

Will heute ne gemütliche Tour richtung Osten machen.Nix wildes,wenig Hm und bis auf den Römerpfad-Trail oberhalb Böbingen auch nix technisches! Will einfach ein paar Km machen,ohne danach bei der kälte ne Std. das Bike zu reinigen.
Auserdem will ich mal wieder "Hardtailen"  ;-)

Möcht so gegen 13.00-13.30 los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Sorry, für kurzes Off-topic, aber es ist heute auch das letzte Mal - versprochen! 

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION -> 35.000 in BaWü sind zu schaffen!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr ganz zu schaffen, 
*ABER* die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

Bitte daher jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen. Nicht alle sind (regelmäßig) auf Facebook unterwegs!

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## Bautiger (24. November 2013)

Hallo,
wäre mit bei
13 hundert alfdorf tanke?


----------



## viperman666 (24. November 2013)

Servus Uwe, heut geht leider nix! Hab´s letzte Wo. wohl übertrieben!? Mich hat voll die "Rüsselseuche" im Griff. 
Muß auch nachher noch nen Ghost Lector Rahmen in Stgt. holen!!! Mein neues Projekt!!!!


----------



## Bautiger (24. November 2013)

Hallo
hab mich auch im Datum vergriffen 
gute Besserung,neues Projekt 
Bilder bitte


----------



## Bautiger (30. November 2013)

hallo,

so wie siehts morgen jemand da ?

ich fahr auf jeden Fall, hab ein Merida Big Seven Testrädchen da, das will ausgeführt werden


----------



## Mannenberger (30. November 2013)

-> pn


----------



## Bautiger (7. Dezember 2013)

hallo,

schneegestöber,winter wonderland , was will man mehr 

wann legen wir morgen los grottentour ab bockseiche 

Limesweg ab wellingtonien 

oder oder


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Uwe,
Grottentour wäre fein... ab 14.30 an der Bockseiche?

Hab zwar keine Kondition mehr, aber ich geb mein bestes. 
Vor lauter Übermut hab ich vor 3 Wochen die Big Betys aufgezogen... das wird lustig.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

14:30 bockseiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (10. Dezember 2013)

Mensch Uwe,

es geht grad' so weiter... 
Am Sonntag sind wir beim Nachbarn zum 60. eingeladen.
Ich dachte eigentlich abends... beginnt aber schon zum Mittagessen.

Bis bald,
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (21. Dezember 2013)

hallo,

wie siehts morgen aus ?


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo
Morgen Nachmittag?
14.30 Kaisersbacher  Kreisel?


----------



## Bautiger (21. Dezember 2013)

hallo,

alles klar sag mal siehts du mein Benutzerbild ?


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Dezember 2013)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> alles klar sag mal siehts du mein Benutzerbild ?


Nö, ich seh nur ein komisches Fragezeichen...
dann bis morgen


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
grad pisst es wie aus Eimern... fahren wir ?
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (22. Dezember 2013)

hallo,

yop 

morgen ab 11:00 welzheim


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
Ich bin Neu hier im Forum. Ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 8 Monaten mit meinem alten "Retro" Bogner 26" MTB im Remstal, Wieslauftal und Welzheimer Wald. Auch bis Stuttgart war ich schon im Sommer. Irgendwie macht das alleine-fahren keinen Spaß mehr. Aus diesem Grund hab ich mich hier im Forum angemeldet. Gern würde ich mit euch mal mitfahren. Ich bin bestimmt nicht super trainiert und mach auch gern mal ne kleine Pause. 
Vllt. klappts ja mal. Würde mich sehr freuen.
Ach so. Ich wohne in Asperglen bei Rudersberg.
Gruß alex


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Alex,

eventuell klappts ja schon morgen Nachmittag um 14.30 Uhr?? Wir fahren eigentlich immer Sonntags Nachmittags. Bautiger fährt noch etws öfter.
Ansonsten könnte ich unsere traditionelle Neujahrsrunde empfehlen. Am Neujahrstag (Mittwoch) ebenfalls Nachmittags.
Schau doch morgen Vormittag nochmal rein, dann wissen wir mehr.

Grüßle,
auch Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. Dezember 2013)

Ok. mach ich. würde mich freuen. Hoffentlich is nicht so ein Wetter wie heute.


----------



## Bautiger (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
morgen Nachmittag ist gebongt
wo?


----------



## Terrorfloete (29. Dezember 2013)

was fahrt ihr für Strecken? Wald, Remstalradweg? Danach richtet sich ja vllt. der Treffpunkt. Das Wetter soll ja auch besser werden morgen.


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Alex,
wir fahren "Wald" mehr brauch ich wohl nicht zu sagen....  
Eigentlich wäre mir für heute eine Runde Moto-Cross->Pionierweg->Necklinsberg->Obersteinenberg im Sinn gewesen, aber das ist ja vor deiner Haustür.
Dann würd' ich vorschlagen wir treffen uns in Rudersberg an der Agip und machen eine "Mannenberger-Hausstrecke" zwischen Kallenberg und Ebni... da fällt mir schon was ein.
Könnte allerdings regnen... sieht so komisch aus.
Ich schick dir meine Handynummer als PN, für alle Fälle.

Bis dann,
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (29. Dezember 2013)

Oh, Wald hab ich gar keine Erfahrung. also normale Waldwege schon, aber was ich hier so an Videos schon gesehen habe. Da wird mir bange. Naja mal gucken. Wird schon werden. Wann soll es losgehen?


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Dezember 2013)

14.30 Uhr Agip Rudersberg.
Sag mal... Bogner (retro) MTB?? ich hab kurz nachgeschaut.. ist das ein Hardtail ohne Federgabel?


----------



## Terrorfloete (29. Dezember 2013)

ok. 14.30 Uhr Agip.
Ja, ein Hardtail aber mit einer Mag 21. Das mit der Mag 21 hab ich hier im Forum erst rausgefunden. Also vorgestern.
Das Rad habe ich seit September. Muß auch demnäxt mal ein paar Teile tauschen. Kette, Kassette usw.
Siehst du ja nachher.
Wie schon gesagt. Wald habe ich null Erfahrung. Da lass ich die Klickschuhe lieber weg für heute. Die benutze ich erst seit einer Woche.
gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo
14:30 Agip  geht klar


----------



## Terrorfloete (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi Ho Uwe und Alex, 
vielen Dank euch beiden. Leider hab ich euch bissl aufgehalten. Sorry. Ich muss echt an meiner Kondition noch arbeiten. 
Gruß alex


----------



## viperman666 (30. Dezember 2013)

Servus miteinand!!! Da gestern traditionell Familientag war und ich heute im Wald mach ich erst morgen eine "Biege". Da ihr ja eine Neujahrstour macht,wird wohl keiner dabei sein morgen!? Will nix wildes machen,vielleicht gemühtlich über die Trasse zum Rosenstein und back!?
Ansonsten wünsch ich einen guten Rutsch!!!

@alex: (Mannenberger) bin wahrscheinlich in deinen Gefilden am 1. bei meinem Onkel

@Uwe: Hab dich nicht vergessen! Pic´s vom neuen Project kommen!!!! Versprochen!!! Rahmen liegt gerade beim Volker zwecks Lager einpressen und so

@alex (Terrorfloete) Willkommen hier im Forum und speziell in unserem Thread!!!  Mach dir nix draus,als ich mit den zwei Verrückten das erste mal unterwegs war ging mir´s genau so!


----------



## Mannenberger (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallole!
hmmmm... schad daß du am 1. keine Zeit hast. 
Natürlich auch dir und deiner Familie einen guten Rutsch und ein tolles neues Jahr. Euch anderen natürlich auch 
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (30. Dezember 2013)

Wünsch ich euch allen natürlich auch. Rutscht gut rein ins neue Jahr.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich wünsche allen einen Guten und Gesunden Rutsch ins neue Jahr 

zwecks morgen 14:30 Welzheim Bockseiche

@ViperMan  hab den Rahmen schon gesehen und auch gewogen


----------



## viperman666 (31. Dezember 2013)

Bautiger schrieb:


> @ViperMan  hab den Rahmen schon gesehen und auch gewogen



Hey du Borsti! Das kostet aber!!! Naja kein absoluter Topwert,aber hab nur gutes über den Rahmen gelesen und bei dem Namen musste das sein! Soll mal ein "Schönwetter-Spaßbike" werden.Auserdem bis der Schwabe "gscheid" wird,möcht ich ne Transalp mitmachen.


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen, die Herren!
Ich wünsche ein gutes neues Jahr. 

Neujahrstour:
14.30 Bockseiche ist OK. Machst Du dann die Tour?
( Bockseiche Koordinaten: 48.877382,9.620134 )

@viperman666 Da hast Du ja noch was vor... 

ALEX


----------



## Terrorfloete (1. Januar 2014)

Moin. Gsundes Neues euch allen. Ich bin heute nicht dabei. Sorry. Der eine Schnaps gestern Abend muss irgendwie schlecht gewesen sein.
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (1. Januar 2014)

Mann bin ich platt... aber schee wars


----------



## Mannenberger (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo Uwe,
bin morgen nicht dabei ->PN
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (4. Januar 2014)

hallo,

ich fahr morgen ,wenn noch jemand Lust hat melden, zwecks Termin


----------



## viperman666 (4. Januar 2014)

Wie (beinahe) jeden So. ist Familientag. Ich würd event. Mo fahren!? Ne gemütliche "3-Königsfahrt". Gern darf sich wer will dazu gesellen!


----------



## Terrorfloete (5. Januar 2014)

Hi Uwe, ich bin grad in Bochum. Komme erst heute Abend zurück.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

wäre morgen dabei, wann und wo solls losgehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (5. Januar 2014)

Servus Uwe,ich weiß noch nicht genau?! Denk so gegen 13:00-14.00 Uhr entweder von mir ab,oder vom Wanderparkplatz Brainkofen. Von Alfdorf wäre gemütlicher (wenig Höhenmeter) von Brainkofen würd ich zum Rosenstein fahren. Meld mich morgen nochmal rechtzeitig!


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Januar 2014)

Alfdorf 14.00 Uhr und nicht so viele höhenmeter, dass liest sich doch ganz nett. Ich wäre dabei.
Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (6. Januar 2014)

OK,an der Schule in Alfdorf! Ginge es auch schon um 13.30 bei allen!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Januar 2014)

13.30 Uhr geht auch. Schule Alfdorf. Wo ist die Schule ungefähr?


----------



## viperman666 (6. Januar 2014)

Kommst du mit dem Auto? Dann schick ich dir ne PN mit meiner Adresse!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Januar 2014)

Ich komme mit einem großen Transporter. Ich muss den dann später nach lorch bringen und fahre dann mit dem Rad heim.


----------



## Bautiger (6. Januar 2014)

hallo,

13:30 Alfdorf geht klar !


----------



## Terrorfloete (8. Januar 2014)

Das Bike (Ghost SE 3000 Model 2013) hab ich mir heute in Welzheim beim Fahrrad Löffler gekauft. Morgen Mittag wird gleich mal gefahren. Muss ich beim Einfahren irgendetwas berücksichtigen? 
Und am Freitag habe ich frei da dreh ich gleich mal ne etwas größere Runde. Hat jemand von euch Zeit und Lust mitzufahren?
Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (8. Januar 2014)

Sevus Alex,herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum neuen Bike!!!Das ging jetzt aber schnell! Ich hatte dich ja gewarnt,der Enthusiasmus hier steckt an.
Na dann mal viel Spaß damit,dann müssen wir dich ja nächste Tour nicht mehr schonen!!! ;-)


----------



## Terrorfloete (8. Januar 2014)

Du meinst die Schonzeit is vorbei 
Na ja mal gucken. Die Kondition spielt da, glaub ich, eine größere Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (8. Januar 2014)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Muss ich beim Einfahren irgendetwas berücksichtigen?


Ja, nicht gleich dreckig machen 
Bis demnächst.
Alex

Übrigens.... Ossipunk aus dem Schwabenland??? Geiler Scheiß


----------



## Terrorfloete (9. Januar 2014)

Danke Alex. Ich trag das Rad jetzt in Zukunft damit der Dreck nicht so drankommt. 
Oh ja die Ossipunks. Ich singe noch nebenher in zwei Punkbands. Wenn es jemanden Interessiert.
www.takeshit.de
www.deutsche-kinder.de


----------



## Bautiger (11. Januar 2014)

hallo,

so wie siehts morgen aus 14 hundert Welze - Mordklinge ?


----------



## Mannenberger (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo Uwe,
Mordklinge OK... aber Welze? 
Kaisersbacher Kreisel 14:15  und danach? Wie fahren wir weiter? 
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ok KK ,nach MK  richtung Kirchenkirnberg da waren wir doch auch mal unterwegs


----------



## Terrorfloete (11. Januar 2014)

ich würde mitkommen wenn es nicht regnet und wenn ihr mich mitnehmt.


----------



## Mannenberger (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo Alex,
klaro, oder was meinst Du Uwe?? 
Mach Dir selbst ein Bild von der Entfernung:
Treffpunkt: 
48.927161, 9.620874‎
+48° 55' 37.78", +9° 37' 15.15"

Mordklinge 
48.965111, 9.667495‎
+48° 57' 54.40", +9° 40' 2.98"

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo 

klar warum net,wobei Regen auch keine Ausrede ist 
Ausser es kübelt wie Sau


----------



## Terrorfloete (11. Januar 2014)

ok, laut Google Maps wären das 7 km. Schön durch de Wald. 14.15 Uhr Kreisel Kaisersbach geht klar. Freu mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (12. Januar 2014)

Sorry Leut. Kann leider heute nicht mit. Meine Frau hat was anderes mit mir vor.


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Januar 2014)

So so...


----------



## viperman666 (18. Januar 2014)

Servus Miteinand,

da ich heute leider nicht zum biken (oder zu sonst was sinnvollem) gekommen bin,möcht ich morgen ne "kleine Biege" machen.Jedoch will ich schon gegen 9:30 bis 10.00 los!
Wer Böcke hat !?!?


----------



## Bautiger (18. Januar 2014)

hallo

bin morgen auswärts Biken,aber nächsten Sonntag wieder zu allem bereit


----------



## Terrorfloete (19. Januar 2014)

das is mir ein bissl zu früh. sonntag is der einzige tag für mich zum ausschlafen.


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Januar 2014)

Hallole,
melde mich ab... bin erkältet *röchel* 

Bis demnächst..

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (25. Januar 2014)

Ich bin in Thüringen mit der Band unterwegs.


----------



## Bautiger (26. Januar 2014)

hallo

war gestern beim Dirty Race ( Cross Duathlon) deshalb heute Ruhetag 
@alex : Gute Besserung


----------



## Bautiger (1. Februar 2014)

hallo,

so wieder alle fit ?
morgen 14:00 Uhr Wellingtoninen und dann richtung Alfdorf


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Februar 2014)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> so wieder alle fit ?


Negativ! Ich lass mir jetzt erstmal ein Erkältungsbad ein... so ne K***e, morgen solls schönes Wetter sein..
Bis demnächst..
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (1. Februar 2014)

Ich bin leider auch nicht fit. Habe grad mit drei Dornwarzen an der Fußsohle zu kämpfen. Sehr schmerzhaft. Bin nun schon knapp drei Wochen nicht mehr geradelt. Nach Aussage von meinem Arzt soll die Heilung bis zu sechs Wochen dauern. Voll zum kotzen. Zum Trost hab ich mir heute erst mal einen Bikerucksack gegönnt. Sorry.
Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich schau mal ob ich "Frei bekomm" !?!? 
Ich meld mich dann rechtzeitig!


----------



## viperman666 (2. Februar 2014)

Muß auch absagen sind heut Abend noch eingeladen und dann wird mir das zu stressig.


----------



## Terrorfloete (2. Februar 2014)

Armer Uwe. Ganz alleine heut. Ich habs grad mal probiert zu Radeln. Bin nur 2 km gekommen.


----------



## Bautiger (2. Februar 2014)

hallo

danke fürs Beileid 

war heut 10 km laufen und dann 50 km Biken 
Ich war am Hohlen Stein unterhalb davon sind se mim Harvester durch,ein Truppenübungsplatz sieht nicht so schlimm aus.

Unglaublich 

@alex und alex  gute Besserung


----------



## viperman666 (8. Februar 2014)

Servus heute eröffne ich das Wochenende! Da bei doch recht gutem Wetter ich mit auf Shoppingtour mußte,geht´s morgen biken!!!
Das Wetter soll ja wenigstens einigermasen werden!? Hab zwar noch nen leichten Rotz aber was gemütliches reicht´s schon.Wer,Wo,Wann?
Wollt nach Möglichkeit schon zwischen 13.00 und 13.30 los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (8. Februar 2014)

hallo,

mit der Uhrzeit wär ich flexibel,sollts nur wissen wegem Lauftraining.

Treffpunkt Welzheim und schön entspannt um Welze rum 

oder beim Manneberger in Manneberg und schön entspannt um Manneberg rum 

oder oder ,, Wünsche Vorschläge Anregungen


----------



## viperman666 (8. Februar 2014)

Letzteres fänd ich zwar cooler,aber ist mir noch zu weit nach meiner Erkältung. Ich wäre für  13.30 Wellingtonien.


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich fönde letzteres auch besser... Aber was solls.
Wenn ich fit bin, komm ich hoch nach Welze. 
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo   also um 13 30 welli


----------



## viperman666 (9. Februar 2014)

Vorschlag: Wir holen Alex dann um ca 14.00 im alten Sandbruch/ Kläranlage Althütte ab. Machen dann aber wieder den Schwenk Richtung Welze/Alfdorf. Können wir ja dann Diskutieren wie wir fahren.Ich will halt nach einer mittleren Erkältung nicht gleich wieder "vollgas" geben.


----------



## Bautiger (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo ok


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen...
Ihr seit ja lustig, jetzt hab ich grad den Autoträger montiert. 
Egal, mach ich ihn halt wieder weg.
Also dann 14.00 Uhr an der Kläranlage Althütte.

Alex


----------



## schneckerias (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin vor kurzem von LB nach Kirchberg an der Murr gezogen. Bin schon das eine und andere mal planlos durch die Gegend geradlt und hab bemerkt das ich null Orientierung hab. Kann ich mich mal wo bei anhängen?

Gruß

der Carsten


----------



## Bautiger (15. Februar 2014)

hallo,

so wie siehts morgen aus Grottentour ab Welze 14hundert Bockseiche
oder Hohenstaufen ab Pfahlbronn 14hundert Pfahlbronn
oder gemütlich schotterautobahnen ala 9er und 2er 

oder oder 
@schneckerias klar kannst du dich bei uns dranhängen,kennst du dich schon ein bisschen um deinen Wohnort rum aus ? Ist bestimmt auch ein ergiebiges Bike Gebiet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (16. Februar 2014)

Hi Ho, melde mich zurück aus dem Krankenstand. Ich war vorgestern schon unterwegs. ( Asperglen, Lorch, Hohler Stein, Alfdorf und wieder Heim) Es geht wieder. Ab und zu mal ein leichter Schmerz aber egal. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht was 9er und 2er bedeutet aber das klingt doch gut. Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Bautiger (16. Februar 2014)

hallo,

ok also um 14hundert bockseiche (Rudersberger Kreisel in Welze)
die 9er und 2er sind 2 der offiziellen MTB Strecken.
http://www.bin-radeln.de/

ich guck nach dem Laufen nochmal rein ,bis später !


----------



## Mannenberger (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo Jungs,
die Nacht war kurz (Apres Ski Party), komm grad vom Aufräumen.
Ich werd heute Nachmittag den Sofa vorziehen.
Viel Spaß,
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (16. Februar 2014)

Ok 14.00 Uhr Bockseiche. Ich radel dann schon mal los.
@Uwe hab dir ne PN geschickt mit meiner Tel. Nr. falls sich was ändern sollte.


----------



## Bautiger (16. Februar 2014)

hallo,

alles klar 
Apres Ski Party bei dem Wetter


----------



## Terrorfloete (16. Februar 2014)

Tour war sehr schön. Meine Ober und Unterschenkel tun weh. Aber egal, hat sich echt gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneckerias (18. Februar 2014)

@Bautiger,

ja das Gebiet ist sicher ergiebig, hab auch schon den einen oder anderen kilometer in der Gegend abgefahren aber noch keinen so richtigen etwas längeren Trail gefunden. Das längste bisher waren vielleicht 10 minuten (hoch und runter). brauch da unterstützung. Werde mich mal einklinken.

Der Carsten


----------



## Bautiger (22. Februar 2014)

hallo,

so wie siehts denn morgen aus,jemand da ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (22. Februar 2014)

Ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei. Muss noch ein Angebot für ein Bauvorhaben in Welze fertigmachen.
Vllt. fahr ich früh nach dem Frühstück ne kleine Runde.


----------



## viperman666 (22. Februar 2014)

Mal schauen,vielleicht!?!? Aber dann nix so heftiges mehr! Mit dem Hardtail macht das echt keinen Bock. Die Geo ist voll für´n Ar*** Und extra mein Fully aus dem Winterschlaf holen,hab ich auch keinen Bock. Auch wenn ich mit den 1,5 Kg mehr echt besser unterwegs bin !?


----------



## Bautiger (22. Februar 2014)

hallo,

vorschlag 14 hundert Welze wellingtonien rund um welze tour


----------



## viperman666 (22. Februar 2014)

Ich meld mich morgen nochmals! Aber könnt passen!?


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Februar 2014)

Bin dabei!


----------



## viperman666 (23. Februar 2014)

Bin auch dabei denk ich! 13.30 wäre zu früh?


----------



## Bautiger (23. Februar 2014)

hallo,

bei mir passt auch 13:30 geh jetzt laufen und schau danach nochmal rein


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Februar 2014)

ok, 13.30 Wellingtonien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (23. Februar 2014)

Nee,passt schon.Mein Mädel dreht gerade sowieso am Rad! Ich komm nicht mit.


----------



## Bautiger (2. März 2014)

Hallo wie siehts heute aus


----------



## Mannenberger (2. März 2014)

Hallole,
wie sieht's heute Nachmittag aus? Fährt jemand?
Hätte Bock mal wieder das alte SCOTT auszufahren, dann dürfte es auch eine ruhigere Runde sein.
14.30 Rudersberg Agip und dann Berglen-Runde (Schorndorf - Hoher Stein)
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (2. März 2014)

Bei mir leider nicht. Hab Bandprobe.


----------



## Mannenberger (2. März 2014)

Hey Alex,
schade...
So, die Spikes sind runter... dürfte sich wohl erledigt haben mit Eis und Schnee ??
Mal sehen wie sich die alte Möhre fährt. 
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (2. März 2014)

Hallo 14:30 geht klar


----------



## Bautiger (8. März 2014)

hallo,

morgen gibts ja ein geiles Wetter 
da müsste sich doch auch mal wieder eine größere Gruppe zusammen finden 
Zeitpunkt Treffpunkt Zielpunkt  lässt sich ja noch besprechen


----------



## Terrorfloete (8. März 2014)

Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Mannenberger (8. März 2014)

so wie es aussieht bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (8. März 2014)

wie wärs mal mit Herrenbach Stausee bei Adelberg. kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## Bautiger (9. März 2014)

hallo

sieht gut aus
http://www.schwaebischer-albverein.de/touren/showtour.htm?TourenNummer=96


----------



## Terrorfloete (9. März 2014)

Hi Ihr's,
bei mir klappt es heute doch nicht. Meine Frau will heute mit mir radeln. Sch......
Und ich hatte so eine schöne Strecke rausgesucht.
http://www.komoot.de/tour/2308595


----------



## Bautiger (9. März 2014)

hallo,

bin jetzt laufen,können aber gerne die Tour von TF aufgreifen start 14 hundert entweder Welze oder schorndorf ?


----------



## Mannenberger (9. März 2014)

OK, wird dann ne längere Tour, bis wir erstmal da oben sind..
Treffpunkt 14.30 am Kreisel zwischen Haubersbronn und Schorndorf (an der Unterführung) 
48.819499,9.546705
Hmmmm.. bin schon lang nicht mehr "auf Zeit" s' Wieslauftal gefahren. Hoffentlich bin ich pünktlich?

Bis später,
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (9. März 2014)

Schreibt mal bitte wie es war. Ich würd nämlich diese Tour auch gern mal fahren. Nach Schorndorf gehts ganz schön rauf. Aber euch macht das ja nix aus. 
Näxten Sonntag kann ich auch nicht. Da sind meine alten Freunde aus der Zone zu Besuch. Wir spieln am Freitag in Nürtingen und am Samstag in Waiblingen mit der Band. Ich denk mal da bin ich am Sonntag tot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (9. März 2014)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Mannenberger (10. März 2014)

Hallo Alex,
die Tour war etwas langweilig, nur ein Trail... Raufzus sind wir der Straße entlang gefahren *hust* da gibt's bestimmt bessere Wege.
Der Weg rund um den See ist halt Waldautobahn, aber eigentlich ganz nett.
Zurück sind wir dann über Oberberken gefahren. Die Abfahrt nach Schorndoof war nicht ohne. Laut Tacho knapp 60km/h max.
Bin dann mit Uwe noch ein Stück bis Urbach gefahren und von dort übers Wieslauftal zurückgebrettert. 17.20 war ich zuhause...

Bis bald mal..
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (10. März 2014)

Dank dir für den Bericht. Da kann ich ja bei mir diese Route wieder löschen. 
Ich bin letztens zwischen Urbach, Plüderhausen und BW Depot ne schöne Tour gefahren. War echt Super. Ca. 1,5 km Trail dabei. Leider war es zu Nass wo ich gefahren bin. Wenn es trocken ist, bestimmt Klasse.
Könnt ihr euch ja mal angucken: http://www.komoot.de/tour/2301258
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (16. März 2014)

Halo Alex,
sieht aus wie NRT (rückwärts).
Wie machst Du das mit dem Aufzeichnen, übers Smartphone?
Generell heisst es hier "Vorsicht, Feind liest mit". Hab kein Bock beim nächsten mal in Nägel oder gegen einen gespannten Draht zu fahren. 
Fährt heut' jemand. Bei mir ist es noch nicht sicher...
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (16. März 2014)

Ah, ok. Gut zu wissen. Dann schick ich die Sachen demnächst per PN. Sorry, hab ich nicht gewusst. Da schalte ich meine Routen lieber wieder auf PRIVAT. Dann kann keiner gucken.
Ich hab die Komoot-App auf dem Smartphone an und drücke beim Start einfach auf Karte und wenn diese geladen ist auf "Los gehts". Dann wird die Route aufgezeichnet. Am Ende der Tour speichere ich diese ab und schon ist diese in meinem Komootprofil gespeichert.
Ich fahre heute definitiv kein Rad. War ein anstrengendes aber auch lustiges WE.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (16. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Mannenberger (16. März 2014)

Sorry, heute nicht.
Vielleicht machen wir ja nächsten Sonntag eine gemeinsame Tour, wenn jeder Zeit hat.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (16. März 2014)

hallo,

alles klar,dann geh ich mim renner raus


----------



## Terrorfloete (23. März 2014)

Ich muss leider schon wieder absagen. Eine Erkältung hat meinen Körper als neuen Wohnsitz auserkoren. Näxten Sonntag verweile ich in Marokko und dann is ja schon der 06.04. Fahrradbörse-Welzheim-Sonntag. Mann o Mann die Zeit rennt mir davon. Schuld allein ist diese Arbeit, irgendwie komme ich zu nichts mehr. Zumindest zu dem was wirklich Spaß macht.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (23. März 2014)

Ts, ts, ts... 
Na dann gute Besserung.
Uwe, was machen wir? Fahren wir?
Hätte mal wieder Lust auf die 1er nach Murrhardt runter.
Treffpunkt Althütte am Brunnen, Uhrzeit?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (23. März 2014)

hallo,

murrhardt hört sich gut an.

14 hundert okay ?


----------



## Mannenberger (23. März 2014)

OK, bis dann!


----------



## Bautiger (29. März 2014)

hallo,

so wie siehts denn morgen bei dem traumhaften Wetter,gerne auch mal was längeres wenns bei euch auch schovormittags geht !


----------



## Bautiger (30. März 2014)

hallo,

ich düs mal los,heut mittag 14:30 Wellis und dann limes runter nach Lorch,oder Hohler Stein ?


----------



## Mannenberger (30. März 2014)

Huch, ist ja schon 12.00 Uhr  
Äh... dann wird's evtl. knapp. 
Wir essen wohl noch nach der alten Zeit, also frühestens um 13.00 Uhr
Ich meld mich nochmal sch*** Zeitumstellerei

ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (30. März 2014)

OK, noch umziehen, dann bin ich startklar...

Bis nachher.
ALEX


----------



## Mannenberger (5. April 2014)

Hallole,
ich werd morgen aussetzen, mein Knie zwickt 
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. April 2014)

Ich bin noch in Eisenach, und hab verpennt. Gestern Konzert gehabt.


----------



## Bautiger (6. April 2014)

Hallo,

ok dann düs ich los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (12. April 2014)

hallo

und morgen alle da und bereit


----------



## Mannenberger (12. April 2014)

weder noch... 
Wir sind morgen mit den Kleinen unterwegs.. das reicht mir dann nicht mehr.

sorry 
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (13. April 2014)

bei mir gehts heute auch wieder nicht. aber näxte woche sind ja feiertage da hab ich zeit.


----------



## Mannenberger (18. April 2014)

Sodele,
ich hätte über Ostern folgendermaßen Termine frei 
eventuell Samstag Nachmittags so ab 15.00 Uhr
oder dann Sonntagmorgens ab 09.00 Uhr bis Mittag.

Alex

Tolles Wetter momentan: Graupelschauer mit Gewitter...


----------



## Bautiger (18. April 2014)

hallo,

also vom wetter her würd ich den sonntag vorschlagen


----------



## Mannenberger (19. April 2014)

OK, vielleicht ist's da etwas freundlicher
Treffpunkt?
Wie wärs mit 9.00 Uhr an der AGIP in Rudersberg? 
Wenn Alex (TF) auch Zeit hat, würde es sich anbieten.

Bis dann,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (19. April 2014)

hallo,

ok is gebongt


----------



## Pippo82 (22. April 2014)

Hallo!

Falls Ihr mal wieder in Richtung Schwäbisch Gmünd unterwegs seid und keine schweren Sachen fahrt (bei allem über STS S1 tu ich mir schwer), würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen. Konditionell bin ich relativ gut, technisch leider gar nicht.


----------



## viperman666 (22. April 2014)

Servus Pippo,

da ich aus Alfdorf bin komm ich etwas öfter in die umliegende Gegend. Spraitbach/Lindach/Lorch aber auch Richtung Heubach und Umgebung! Schw. Gmünd ist mir fahrtechnisch etwas zu seicht.


----------



## Pippo82 (24. April 2014)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Servus Pippo,
> 
> da ich aus Alfdorf bin komm ich etwas öfter in die umliegende Gegend. Spraitbach/Lindach/Lorch aber auch Richtung Heubach und Umgebung! Schw. Gmünd ist mir fahrtechnisch etwas zu seicht.


 
Hmm, dann fährst Du vermutlich wesentlich technischer als ich. Falls Du mal einfache Trails fährst, könnten wir gern mal ne Runde drehen. Aber vermutlich wäre es eher langweilig für Dich.


----------



## viperman666 (27. April 2014)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Hmm, dann fährst Du vermutlich wesentlich technischer als ich. Falls Du mal einfache Trails fährst, könnten wir gern mal ne Runde drehen. Aber vermutlich wäre es eher langweilig für Dich.


Technisch sind die meisten hier etwas versierter! Aber wenn man sich drauf einlässt kann man viel lernen.(So ging es mir jedenfalls) Wir nehmen auch stets Rücksicht auf Einander: Wir fahren miteinander nicht gegen Einander.Ich meld mich,wenn ich in der Gegend radel!


----------



## Mannenberger (27. April 2014)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> STS S1 tu ich mir schwer


häää?? 
Heute wird's wohl nichts mit Biken, bei dem Sauwetter.. 
Nächsten So. ist noch nicht sicher.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (27. April 2014)

hallo







diesen und auch nächsten Sonntag wirds bei mir nix da ich am Gardasee verweile
Viel Spass im Regen 

STS Single Trail Skala braucht kein Mensch , runter und hoch Fahren und gut is


----------



## Pippo82 (27. April 2014)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Technisch sind die meisten hier etwas versierter! Aber wenn man sich drauf einlässt kann man viel lernen.(So ging es mir jedenfalls) Wir nehmen auch stets Rücksicht auf Einander: Wir fahren miteinander nicht gegen Einander.Ich meld mich,wenn ich in der Gegend radel!



Cool, ich würd mich freuen und es einfach mal versuchen. 



Bautiger schrieb:


> STS Single Trail Skala braucht kein Mensch , runter und hoch Fahren und gut is



Brauchen tu ich die auch nicht. Sagt mir eh nur, dass ich in der Abfahrt ne Pflaume bin...


----------



## Mannenberger (27. April 2014)

@Uwe ...Frechheit  ich will auch an Gardasee 

Bis demnächst..
Alex


----------



## träk_fjul (28. April 2014)

hi uwe!

wie siehts aus? do. abend sind wir in riva...biersche? wo wohnst du? was macht das wetter?
grüße
seba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (10. Mai 2014)

Hey Uwe,
morgen ist ja bekanntlich Muttertag, daher bin ich vorraussichtlich nicht zum Biken da.
Nächsten So. das selbe Spiel...
Wenn das so weitergeht sehen wir uns erst wieder am MTB-Tag in Sulzbach...  

Güßle,
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (10. Mai 2014)

hi ho ihr's, i
ich hab heut abend ein konzert in halle. ich meld mich morgen noch mal.
 muss erst mal gucken wann ich wieder daheim bin.
gruss alex


----------



## Bautiger (11. Mai 2014)

hallo,

komme gerade erst von einem 24 h Rennen zurück und werde heute nicht mehr Biken


----------



## Terrorfloete (11. Mai 2014)

bin noch auf der autobahn. fahre heute kein rad mehr.


----------



## Bautiger (18. Mai 2014)

hallo,

jemand zuhause

würde so um 14 hundert los


----------



## Terrorfloete (18. Mai 2014)

hi ho ihr radler, ich kann erst heut abend. sorry


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Mai 2014)

Bin unterwegs. . 
Evtl. heute abend mit Alex??
Je nachdem wann wir zurück sind. 
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (18. Mai 2014)

sehr gerne. meld dich mal wenn du wieder da bist.


----------



## Bautiger (18. Mai 2014)

hallo,

ok ich zieh jetzt los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (18. Mai 2014)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> sehr gerne. meld dich mal wenn du wieder da bist.


Hallo,  bin erst in 2 Stunden wieder zurück. Dann lohnt es sich nicht mehr. 
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (18. Mai 2014)

ok. dann fahr ich nachher noch ne kleine Runde alleine.


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Mai 2014)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ok ich zieh jetzt los


Hey Uwe,
läufst Du nächsten So. in Welze?
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (19. Mai 2014)

Heute Nachmittag, so gegen 15.00 Uhr hätte ich Zeit. Morgen geht bei mir der ganze Tag. Wenn jemand Lust hat?


----------



## Bautiger (19. Mai 2014)

hallo,
@alex jop am So wirds ernst Halbmarathon 

@Terror morgen abend 18:00 Uhr in der Robert Stolz str in Welze Gemütliche Ausfahrt ,wenn du Lust und Zeit hast Dauer so max 2 h


----------



## Terrorfloete (19. Mai 2014)

ich fahre früh schon ne tour. über rudersberg, ebnisee, kaisersbach, lorch und wieder heim. 45 km laut komoot. ma gucken wenn ich abends noch fit bin, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (19. Mai 2014)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> @alex jop am So wirds ernst Halbmarathon
> 
> @Terror morgen abend 18:00 Uhr in der Robert Stolz str in Welze Gemütliche Ausfahrt ,wenn du Lust und Zeit hast Dauer so max 2 h



Bist Du dann an Himmelfahrt fit für den MTB-Tag? 
Au Backe... 
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (20. Mai 2014)

hi Uwe, hab grad ne 66,87 km tout hinter mir. bin bissl ausgelaugt, soll heißen, ich fahr heute keinen Meter mehr.
gruss floete


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Mai 2014)

Hey Alex
Respekt ..  66km mit dem MTB oder wie?


----------



## Terrorfloete (20. Mai 2014)

jou mit dem MTB. schöne Tour. bin 8.30 uhr los und war so gegen 15.00 uhr wieder da. ich kann sogar noch ganz gut laufen. nur der arsc.... tut weh. Die Tour kann ich euch gern mal als gpx Datei schicken. Es war von allem was dabei, Waldautobahn, Radwege, Strasse und auch Trails. Es war aber noch ganz schön Nass im Wald.
gruss floete


----------



## Bautiger (21. Mai 2014)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Bist Du dann an Himmelfahrt fit für den MTB-Tag?
> Au Backe...
> Alex


Hallo,

klar sind doch ganz andere Muskelgruppen 

malsehen um 9:00 Uhr ist Start am So,das heisst um 14 hundert können wir biken !


----------



## Terrorfloete (25. Mai 2014)

Fährt heutt jemand? Ich bin zwar grad noch am Bodensee müsste aber pünktlich wieder daheim sein. Ich meld mich nochmal.
Gruss Floete


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Mai 2014)

14.00 Parkplatz Laufenmühle... 
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (25. Mai 2014)

hallo,

so Halbmarathon in 1:45:05 durch ,wählen war ich auch schon,

14 hundert geht klar  aber etwas langsamer


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo Uwe,
ich wäre tot 
Wie wär es mit einer gemütlichen Tour Richtung Ebnisee und dann Richtung Felsenmeer?
Ohne viel Steigungen. 
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (25. Mai 2014)

hallo

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (25. Mai 2014)

scheisse. 14.00 uhr schaff ich nicht. bin gtad erst rein.


----------



## Mannenberger (26. Mai 2014)

Hey Uwe,
starten wir am Donnerstag zwischen 9.00 und 9.30 Uhr?

Sagt dir Pressfit was? Tretlager ist doch Innenlager, oder?

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (26. Mai 2014)

fahrt ihr am Sonntag auch?


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Alex,
mal sehen.. vermutlich schon.
Fahr doch am Donnerstag mit beim Sulzbacher MTB-Tag.
Ich hab anschließend Dienst, sonst würd' ich dich mitnehmen.

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. Mai 2014)

hi Alex, ich kann am Donnerstag leider nicht. Ich muss mal kurz nach München einen PC abholen.  Ich meld mich wenn ich wieder da bin. Ich möchte gern wieder mal mit euch fahren. Es ist ja aber zum Glück langes WE. Vllt. klappts ja an den anderen Tagen. Gruss Alex


----------



## viperman666 (27. Mai 2014)

Servus Alex,
was hast den für Probleme mit dem Lager!? Bin mit meinem Allmountain Aufbau beinahe fertig und kenn mich mit dem ganzen Mist jetzt recht gut aus.(Nachdem ich auch die falsche Kurbel/LagerKombie gekauft hab.


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Mai 2014)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Servus Alex,
> was hast den für Probleme mit dem Lager!? Bin mit meinem Allmountain Aufbau beinahe fertig und kenn mich mit dem ganzen Mist jetzt recht gut aus.(Nachdem ich auch die falsche Kurbel/LagerKombie gekauft hab.


Hallole,
keine schwerwiegenden... knarvelt a bissle. 
Die Schwierigkeit war jetzt nur herauszufinden, was für ein Lager da verbaut ist.
Wie sieht's bei Dir übermorgen aus?
Dem MTB-Tag schaffst Du auch mit dem "alten" Fully 

Alex


----------



## viperman666 (27. Mai 2014)

Hatte ich eigentlich fest eingeplant.Ein Kollege feiert aber morgen seinen 50. mit Megapartie! Befürchte das ich dann am nächsten Tag nicht wirklich fit zum biken bin!? 
Ansonsten bin ich aktuell auch viel um den Rosenstein unterwegs.Die Trails dort sind echt die geilsten! Und die Bundesligastrecke ist auch echt der Hammer.
Hoffe wir können mal wieder was zusammen machen!? Wie gesagt halt (in der Regel) nicht Sonntags.
Viele Grüße mal an Alle!!!!


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Mai 2014)

In der Regel *nicht* Sonntags... ok, das ist mir neu. 
Bleibt nur noch Samstag-Abends mal nen Night-ride wenn's mal wieder schön ist.
Oder an Pfingsten ist doch bestimmt wieder ein Feiertag, oder?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (28. Mai 2014)

Pfingstmontag ist ein Feiertag


----------



## Bautiger (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

alles klar Biken statt Bollerwagen 9:30 spätestens in Sulzbach.

@Viper wer s... kann auch biken 

@alex wegen deinem Lager müssen mer morgen mal messen was drin ist


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Mai 2014)

Sodele. Wie sieht es morgen aus bei euch? Ich hab Lust und Zeit. Gern auch schon früher. So gegen 11.00 Uhr oder 12.00 Uhr?


----------



## Bautiger (31. Mai 2014)

hallo,

ich bin flexibel gerne auch früher ,mal schauen was der rest so meint als tour wär entweder mal wieder Grottentour oder Mordklinge angesagt


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Mai 2014)

ok. Uwe. Grottentour hört sich gut an. Sind wir, glaube i, schon mal gefahren.  Da könnten wir uns ja irgendwo bei Laufenmühle treffen.


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Mai 2014)

Aber erst mal schaun was die anderen meinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jungs,
geht's auch noch früher?
Ich wär gerne um 1200 wieder daheim zum Mittagessen,sonst entgeht mir ein leckeres Geggele vom Grill...
Also von mir aus wäre 9.30 Uhr an der Laufenmühle prima, das dürfte dann bei der Grottentour bis mittag reichen.

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Mai 2014)

Von mir aus gern. Großer Parkplatz? Oder der kleine Parkplatz weiter oben Richtung Welze?
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
normalerweise der Parkplatz direkt in der Kurve, also der Große..
Mal sehen was Uwe noch schreibt.


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Mai 2014)

wie die Herren möchten. die 200 Meter Bergauf schaff ich auch noch.


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Mai 2014)

Ich guck morgen früh nochmal rein.


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Mai 2014)

dito..


----------



## Bautiger (1. Juni 2014)

hallo,

also alles klar treffpunkt 9:30 parkplatz Laufenmühle dann Grottentour,wobei wer alle mitnehmen will 9:00 Bockseiche in Welzheim am rudersberger Kreisel


----------



## Terrorfloete (1. Juni 2014)

Geht klar. Bin auf dem Parklplatz Laufenmühle 9.30 Uhr. Bis morgen. Oder besser gesagt, bis nachher.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (7. Juni 2014)

hallo,

wie siehts am we? morgen oder erst am Montag temperaturmässig würd ich morgens vorschlagen
wir könnten auch die bikes ins auto packen und heubach unsicher machen ,so schön im schatten im wald
egal lasst was hören


----------



## Mannenberger (7. Juni 2014)

Also bei mir geht's nur am Montag.
Morgen ist volles Programm.
Wir können ja am Montag morgens fahren, da ist es noch nicht so warm?
Heubach hört sich gut an... 
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mat-mat (8. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich würde auch mal bei euch mit fahren ,ich glaube mann hat sich auf dem MTB Sulzbach gesehen
gruß Matthias


----------



## Terrorfloete (8. Juni 2014)

Ich kann am Montag leider nicht mit. Da is bei mir volles Programm.


----------



## viperman666 (8. Juni 2014)

Servus miteinand wann wolltet ihr denn los? Wäre morgen auch event. dabei!? Mir wär morgens auch am liebsten.


----------



## mat-mat (8. Juni 2014)

Moin,

ich würde gern morgen ca.7.00 Starten weil heute um 9.00 war es schon echt warm.


----------



## viperman666 (8. Juni 2014)

mat-mat schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde gern morgen ca.7.00 Starten weil heute um 9.00 war es schon echt warm.


Käme mir auch entgegen.Die Frage ist,wo starten? Ich würd sagen Parkplatz Bargau oder Wanderparkplatz Brainkofen,wenn Richtung Rosenstein.Jedoch müssten Alex und Uwe recht früh aufstehen!?!?
@mat-mat: wo kommst Du her?


----------



## mat-mat (8. Juni 2014)

Ich komme aus Backnang


----------



## viperman666 (8. Juni 2014)

mat-mat schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Backnang


Na dann mußt du noch früher aufstehen,jedoch ist Heubach und Umgebung immer eine Reise wert.Bin da auch immer gern.Bin aber auch aus Alfdorf.Bis Ruine Rosenstein exakt 23km wenn man weiß wie fahren.


----------



## mat-mat (8. Juni 2014)

Für morgen wäre mir Heubach zu weit, dachte eher an Welzheim


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Juni 2014)

Hallole,
Bautiger macht mir morgen noch mein Tretlager rein, danach geh'ts los...
Von daher ist nicht ganz sicher wann wir in Heubach sein werden.
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (8. Juni 2014)

So hab noch ne coole DVD geschaut. Wat Nu??? Denk ich werd morgen definitiv früh los! Bin am Sa. abends um 6 los und war immer noch Sackheiß.
Ich schau morgen früh mal hier rein vielleicht kommen wir oder der ein bzw. andere doch iwi zusammen!?!?
Gut Nacht!


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Juni 2014)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Gut Nacht!


Alter du verpasst grad Metallica auf Eins Plus (ROCK AM RING) wer kann da schlafen?? 
Alex


----------



## viperman666 (9. Juni 2014)

Moin Moin

@mat-mat:  PM!


----------



## viperman666 (9. Juni 2014)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Alter du verpasst grad Metallica auf Eins Plus (ROCK AM RING) wer kann da schlafen??
> Alex


Kein Problem! Hab mir letzte Woche erst den "Trough the never"-Film rein gezogen!


----------



## Bautiger (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

so wieder zurück herrlich im Wald mit einer frischen Prise 
Bike the Rock im Schongang


----------



## viperman666 (9. Juni 2014)

mat-mat und ich waren schon heute morgen unterwegs.Haben einige Trails gerockt.Und bis ich zuhaus war hatte ich auch 850Hm und 62 Km auf´m Zeiger.
Nächstes mal sind wir dann alle dabei und rocken den Bundesligatrail runter!!! Ich lieb den mittlerweile,auch wenn ich das letzte mal eine kleine "Bodenprobe" genommen hab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (9. Juni 2014)

Hallole,
kann die Euphorie nicht ganz teilen... zumindest was den letzten Teil angeht. Runterschieben ist einfach sch...e. 
Der Rest war aber toll -besonders beim 2. mal. 
Nächstes Mal mach ich die dicke Betty drauf, die marschiert da besser über die Steinchen als der Crossmark.

Alex


----------



## mat-mat (9. Juni 2014)

Kann ich nur bejahen war super mal wieder paar neue trails von viperman666 abzufahren .Bin auch gut wieder Zuhause angekommen.


----------



## Mannenberger (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,
falls heute irgendwas geplant sein sollte, ich bin leider heute nicht dabei.
BIs demnächst,
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (15. Juni 2014)

ich leider auch nicht. hab mir mein handgelenk gestaucht oder sowas. ich war gestern ne kleine runde, musste abbrechen. nächste woche bin ich thüringen zur bandprobe, also auch wieder nix.
bis demnäxt. gruss alex


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,
was geht morgen?
Vormittags? Nachmittags? Mir Wurscht, Hauptsache biken 
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bin aushäusig


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Juni 2014)

Sieht ja toll aus.
Falls noch jemand fahren will,
ich starte um 14.00 Uhr in Althütte.
Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Juni 2014)

So, wie sieht es heute aus?
Sauwetter oder was?
Ich schau vor dem Mittag noch mal rein.
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (29. Juni 2014)

Bin heut auf einem Geburtstag. Sorry. Fahre aber natürlich ordnungsgemäß mit dem Rad dahin. Schön durch de Wald bis Kaisersbach.
Näxtes WE bin ich schon wieder in Thüringen. Festival abrocken. Leider ohne Rad.
Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (29. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte die Woche genug Hm !!!  War geschäftlich im Chiemgau!
Wenn mir jemand sagt,warum ich meine blöden Bilder nur hochkant hier einfügen kann obwohl sie im Handy intern auf breit gedreht sind,gibts ein paar Foto´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (29. Juni 2014)

hallo,

so wieder da ,alles verräumt leider zu spät eingetroffen um noch zu mitzubiken 
@Viper genug HM gibts net  mit den bildern ich stell meine immer erst hier im forum in mein Album und lad sie von dort aus hoch umständlich funzt aber immer

nächsten so geht was oder ?


----------



## viperman666 (29. Juni 2014)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> so wieder da ,alles verräumt leider zu spät eingetroffen um noch zu mitzubiken
> @Viper genug HM gibts net  mit den bildern ich stell meine immer erst hier im forum in mein Album und lad sie von dort aus hoch umständlich funzt aber immer
> ...



Ach mir hat es gereicht!!! Und das mit den Bildern funzt so auch nicht!!! Ich bekomm die nicht gedreht.Liegt iwi warscheinlich an meinem Handy!?


----------



## Mannenberger (30. Juni 2014)

Dann legst Du einfach den Monitor auf die Seite


----------



## viperman666 (30. Juni 2014)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Dann legst Du einfach den Monitor auf die Seite



Jepp gute Idee!!!

Nee,im ernst das nervt irgendwie! Ich kann doch nicht jedesmall meine Cam mitnehmen wenn ich doch das Handy sowieso dabei hab.So wie ich ermittelt hab,markiert mein Handy die Bilder als hochkant ausgerichtet.Wegen des Auto-Drehmodus.


----------



## viperman666 (30. Juni 2014)

So ihr Papnasen,hab´s auch ohne eure Komentare hinbekommen!! 
Wer sichs anschauen möchte,Bilder sind in meinem Album. Bründling Alm bei Ruhpolding.


----------



## Bautiger (5. Juli 2014)

hallo,

so wie siehts morgen limes rundweg,grottentour,????


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei!
Wie wärs mit Mordklinge?
Haben wir auch schon lange nicht gemacht. 14.30 Kaisersbacher Kreisel?


----------



## Bautiger (6. Juli 2014)

hallo,

1430 KK is gebongt


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Juli 2014)

Okidoki...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (6. Juli 2014)

Hey Uwe,
bist Du online?
Auf heute Nachmittag sind Gewitter angesagt.
Sollen wir schon früher starten?
Ich ess jetzt noch kurz und dann wäre ich schon fast startklar.
Alex


----------



## murri (28. Juli 2014)

Wie geil. Hier gibt es tatsächlich ein paar in meiner Umgebung. Bin aus Murrhardt und bin von da aus vor einigen Wochen über Althütte - Rudersberg nach Schorndorf gefahren. Habe mit meinem Kumpel richtig geniale Trails gefunden. Speziell einen ewig langen in Welzheim Richtung Ebnisee. Wir kommen jetzt öfter zu euch


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Juli 2014)

Bei uns gibts nur geile Trails und geile Biker 
aber der Grenzweg oder oben um's Felsenmeer (beim Modellflugplatz) ist auch nicht zu verachten 
Wenn ich wieder fit bin, können wir ja mal was ausmachen.

Alex


----------



## murri14 (30. Juli 2014)

Yepp. Der Weg ist auch Klasse. Hab mir da vor 3 Wochen bei nem Sturz den Arm gebrochen. Darum ist erst mal piano angesagt. Komme aber bald wieder in eure Ecke.


----------



## TheGoOn (31. Juli 2014)

Guten morgen, ist einer von euch bei Strava? Würde mir gerne ein paar Touren / trails anschauen. War vor 2 Wochen oben in welzheim und habe leider nur mittelmäßige trails gefunden. War sehr unbefriedigend


----------



## viperman666 (31. Juli 2014)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Guten morgen, ist einer von euch bei Strava? Würde mir gerne ein paar Touren / trails anschauen. War vor 2 Wochen oben in welzheim und habe leider nur mittelmäßige trails gefunden. War sehr unbefriedigend


Servus erstmal!

Strava?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (1. August 2014)

Das is so'n GPS Tracking-Rotz, damit O*n*kel *Sa*m übern Teich auch weis auf welchen illegalen Trails Du unterwegs bist und die Waldretter Drähte spannen können.
Das Thema hatten wir schonmal mit Terrorflöte... frei nach dem Motto "Feind trackt mit".
Nichts gegen persönliche Empfehlungen. Oder einfach mal mitfahren, das sit besser.

Alex


----------



## murri (2. August 2014)

Da kann ich dir Komoot ans Herz legen. So haben wir einige Singletrails gefunden. Nur die Navigation steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen


----------



## Terrorfloete (2. August 2014)

hi ho und willkommen auch von mir, ich fahre mit komoot und bin sehr zufrieden damit. nur die trails nicht online freigeben. das ist das was Alex meinte. Die Navigation funktioniert bei mir super.


----------



## murri14 (2. August 2014)

Habe bei mir (Samsung Galaxy S3. Kumpel Galaxy S4) das Problem das Komoot zu spät sagt man solle abbiegen.  Oder man fährt so wie es die Navigation möchte und nach 500m soll man 100m fern ab der Route sein und wenden.... 

Wie soll man sonst Trails finden wenn sie keiner frei gibt?


----------



## viperman666 (2. August 2014)

Servus,nach dem Piss hab ich heut wahrscheinlich keinen Bock mehr!? Würde vielleicht gleich morgen früh fahren.Wer wäre dabei,oder vielleicht doch noch heut (spät) Nachmittag!?


----------



## viperman666 (2. August 2014)

Anbei mal mein neues Fungerät in meiner Galerie!


----------



## Terrorfloete (2. August 2014)

ich bin heut schon gefahren, und ja, in den Piss gekommen. Na ja was solls.


----------



## viperman666 (9. August 2014)

Servus Gemeinde,

wer hätte morgen Bock!? Vielleicht Richtung Ostalb? Auf jedenfall aber gerne schon morgens! Also so gegen 9:00-9:30 Uhr


----------



## Terrorfloete (9. August 2014)

ich muss 15.00 in welze sein. also würde früh bei mir passen. wenn ihr mich mitnehmt.


----------



## Mannenberger (9. August 2014)

Servus,
bin noch etwas vorsichtig, hatte mir das Knie versaut...
Momentan trau ich mich noch nicht auf eine längere Tour. Ist alles noch recht frisch zusammengeschustert.

@Uwe:
lass es krachen morgen!

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (9. August 2014)

na dann gute besserung Alex. ist uwe schon auf dem mount everest  oben angekommen?


----------



## viperman666 (9. August 2014)

Also ich hätte vor,entweder von Alfdorf über Schw. Gmünd zum Hohen Staufen,dann Richtung Rattenharz und über Plüderhausen nach Alfdorf zurück. Oder bis Bargau mit dem Auto und dann Rosenstein und Co. unsicher machen.


----------



## Terrorfloete (9. August 2014)

Und was hälst du davon, wenn wir uns in Plüderhausen treffen und die Runde einfach anders herum fahren. Ich möchte nicht unbedingt mit dem Auto erst zu dir. Könnt ja auch mit dem Rad zu dir kommen, aber da bin ich ja schon der erste mal kaputt. Und so könnte ich dann von Alfdorf aus gemütlich nach Welze radeln.
Hab heut schon 45 km hinter mir. Wenn möglich nicht ganz so dolle.
Gruß Floete


----------



## viperman666 (9. August 2014)

Hmm,andersrum geht eher schlecht,da die Abfahrten soherum ausgelegt sind. Sonst nen Vorschlag!?


----------



## mat-mat (9. August 2014)

Moin
würde auch dabei sein


----------



## Terrorfloete (9. August 2014)

Ach so ok. Weiß nicht. Kenn sonst nur paar Strecken welche ich mit Uwe und Alex gefahren bin. Ist aber alles um Welze, Ebnisee und Kaisersbach rum. Bin heute um Schorndorf, Schlichten rumgegurkt. Wald ist noch sehr nass musste ich feststellen. Aber wie schon geschrieben. Erst zu dir mit dem Auto geht morgen nicht bei mir.


----------



## viperman666 (10. August 2014)

Schade, kann ja nicht immer Sonntags.Wäre schon mal wieder gern mit dir gefahren.Aber in Richtung Plüdi und weiter im Remstal, gibt's einfach nicht wirklich viel. Naja, was solls!? Wir kommen schon mal wieder zusammen. Fährst du in Spiegelberg mit!?

Ich revidiere mich: Da es ja doch gepisst hat heut Nacht (Fuck off wetter.com)
Würde ich eher gegen 13.00 oder so los!

Wie sieht es da bei wem aus!?

@Mannenberger. Was haste den gemacht mit deinen Gräten!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (10. August 2014)

Alles klar. Das klappt schon mal wieder. Ich werde heute schön gemütlich nach Welze am Ebnisee vorbei fahren. Waldautobahn.


----------



## Bautiger (16. August 2014)

hallo,

so wie siehts morgen etwas gemütliches ab welze 9er 2er 1er zurück oder oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (16. August 2014)

Ich bin leider nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Triizy (22. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch ein paar gute Downhillstrecken im Wieslauftal kennt.
Ich selber kenne eigentlich nur Necklinsberg.
Danke im Voraus.
LG


----------



## Terrorfloete (23. August 2014)

Hi Ho Triizy,
ich kenn keine. Sorry.

Fährt Morgen jemand Rad? Letzte Tour mit euch vor meinem Urlaub?


----------



## Bautiger (23. August 2014)

hallo,

bin morgen auf jeden fall unterwegs ,leichte tour von welze richtung plüderhausen zurück wieder richtung welze mit ausstiegsmöglichkeiten ins unterland start ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (24. August 2014)

schei..... geht bei mir leider doch nicht. bin zum grillen14.00 uhr eingeladen.


----------



## Bautiger (24. August 2014)

hallo,

ich starte um 14:00 Uhr an den Wellingtonien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triizy (28. August 2014)

Hallo,
Ich (15) suche Leute, die mit mir Lust und Zeit hätten öfters mal nach Necklinsberg oder andere Strecken zu gehen um dort zu fahren oder die Strecke zu erweitern, sprich neues bauen.
Bei Interesse meldet euch


----------



## viperman666 (28. August 2014)

Servus erstmal hier im Forum!
Sorry aber ich denke die Meisten von uns haben dazu eine eher distanzierte Haltung!? Vielleicht seh aber auch nur ich das so!? Das Problem ist,das die beschissene 2-Meter-Regel noch immer wie ein Damokles Schwert über uns hängt! Will sagen wir alle sind noch immer illegal unterwegs,mit jeder Tour die wir unternehmen! Bei uns in der Region,ist der Widerstand seitens der Bikergegner/Wanderer,etc... noch sehr gering! Dies sollte zumindest solange die 2M Regel noch bestand hat auch so bleiben. Wir/Ich fahre daher nie zu oft den gleichen Trail,vermeide es an den Feiertagen,die grundsätzlich als "Familienwandertage" genutz werden enge Trails zu fahren und vom Bau von Drops,Rampen und Anliegern sehe ich grundsätzlich auch ab!
Nimm das bitte nicht persönlich aber Ich sehe das so,und könnte mir vorstellen die meisten Anderen hier auch!? Letztendlich muß jeder wissen was er tut und ich werde dir nicht sagen was du tun oder lassen sollst.Jedoch möchte ich einen dauergenutzten illegal in den Wald gepflockten Bikepark nicht unterstützen und ich hätte genau diese Befürchtung!!!


----------



## Triizy (28. August 2014)

Ich kann dich verstehen,  ich selber fahre die Strecke auch noch nicht lange und habe nichts gebaut. Aber ich habe halt gedacht das ich wenn.ich öfters fahre in naher Zukunft auch etwas bauen könnte etc. aber darüber denke ich auch lieber nochmal nach. Der nächste Downhill ist halt erst in Heubach oder Korb und da ist die Verbindung mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln nicht so gut. Allen in einem kann ich dich komplett verstehen und akzeptiere deine Meinung


----------



## Bautiger (29. August 2014)

hallo,

bin am we beim Ötzi


----------



## Terrorfloete (29. August 2014)

und ich in kroatien. bike ist schon im auto verpackt. morgen frühh 3.00 uhr gehts los.


----------



## Bautiger (6. September 2014)

hallo

ist wer da ? ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start.


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. September 2014)

Bin noch immer in Kroatien.


----------



## Mannenberger (7. September 2014)

Ups.. Uwe...
nicht auf's Datum geschaut, sonst hätten wir ne Runde drehen können.
Dachte Du bist diesen So. beim Ötzi.

Hab heut mal ne Proberunde gedreht. Scheint noch zu funktionieren... 

Bis nächstes mal dann.

ALEX


----------



## Bautiger (13. September 2014)

hallo,

@alex ,super die schnelle Genesung.

bin am So beim SBM


----------



## Terrorfloete (13. September 2014)

ich hätte zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (13. September 2014)

Hallo,
morgen Nachmittag evtl., wenn's nicht grad regnet wie aus Eimern..
Meld mich so gegen Mittag.

Grüßle,
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (14. September 2014)

ok. morgen nachmittag.


----------



## Mannenberger (14. September 2014)

Sodele,
wie wär's mit ner Tour zum Hohenstein und über die Berglen?
Oder wie auch immer??
14.00 Michelau am Bahnübergang, OK?

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (14. September 2014)

ok. ich bin dabei.


----------



## Mannenberger (20. September 2014)

morgen hat mein Patenkind Geburtstag, außerdem ist in Mannenberg Kartoffelfest.... sorry, keinen Zeit zum Biken..

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (21. September 2014)

ic kann leider auch nicht.


----------



## Mannenberger (27. September 2014)

Hallole,
wer fährt morgen Nachmittag?
Ab 14.00 ?

Alex


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (27. September 2014)

hi, wir fahren morgen vormittag wenn dir das hilft, start wäre oberhalb von murrhardt.


----------



## viperman666 (28. September 2014)

Ich hab vor heute Nachmittag zu fahren aber erst gegen 15.30-16.00 Uhr. Auch nix mega heftiges.Hab noch Muskelkater vom Fr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (28. September 2014)

ich fahr nicht. Ich hatte gestern in Bamberg Konzert.


----------



## Mannenberger (28. September 2014)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Ich hab vor heute Nachmittag zu fahren aber erst gegen 15.30-16.00 Uhr. Auch nix mega heftiges.Hab noch Muskelkater vom Fr.


OK, bisschen spät, oder?
Vielleicht ein andermal früher oder streikt dann die Family... 

Alex

...und weg....


----------



## Bautiger (28. September 2014)

hallo,

gerade zurück vom Feneberg Marathon aus Oberstdorf,dreh nachher ab 15:00 H noch ne kleine Runde um Welze,wer Böcke hat 15 hundert bei mir


----------



## Bautiger (2. Oktober 2014)

hallo,

wie siehts morgen aus jemand unterwegs,ich starte ab 11:00 Uhr richtung Murrhardt ,wer böcke hat ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (3. Oktober 2014)

ich hab grad noch mit einer Erkältung zu kämpfen.


----------



## Mannenberger (4. Oktober 2014)

Hey Uwe,
Vormittags geht's nicht, hab dem Kleinen versprochen PS zu spielen.
Nachmittags um 14.00 wär so meine Zeit.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (4. Oktober 2014)

hallo,

@alex bin morgen beim Charity Cup in Heimerdingen


----------



## Bautiger (11. Oktober 2014)

hallo,

ich bin morgen beim Lautertal Bike Marathon, wer noch


----------



## viperman666 (11. Oktober 2014)

Jepp,bin auch gesetzt!!!  
Wenngleich ich auch die letzten 2 Monate nur 1x die Woche zum Fahren kam.Aber ich hab ja auch keine so hohen Abitionen wie Du.Muß mir halt vom Stefan dann wieder anhören,ich hätte zwischendurch "gefespert"


----------



## malicom (11. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch dabei, bis morgen Uwe. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallole, 
na dann viel Spaß.. dieses Jahr passt das Wetter wenigstens.
Grüßle
Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Oktober 2014)

na Leute, wie sieht's morgen aus?
Bei mir wird's auf jeden Fall 14.30 Uhr, früher gehts nicht.

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (18. Oktober 2014)

ich kann morgen leider nicht mitradeln.


----------



## Bautiger (18. Oktober 2014)

hallo,

laufe morgen den Bottwartal Halbmarathon könnte knapp werden ,melde mich wenn ich zurück bin


----------



## Terrorfloete (19. Oktober 2014)

ja ja der Uwe, fährt früh mal schnell einen Marathon und dann noch mit den Jungs um die Häuser (Bäume).


----------



## viperman666 (19. Oktober 2014)

Bin heut auch mal wieder unterwegs.Wollt heut etwas "hardtailen" gehen. Alfdorf-Gmünd-Hohenstaufen. Dann über Lorch oder Plüderhausen/Lorch wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (19. Oktober 2014)

Sodele,
ich fahr jetzt mal los..
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (19. Oktober 2014)

hallo,

so auch wieder da, war heut sauschwer werd so um kurz nach 15 hundert was flaches zum Beine ausradeln um Welze fahren.


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Oktober 2014)

Hey Uwe,
hab was schönes gefunden 48.907055, 9.596465 hier links rein. 
Jungfräuliches (naja, jetzt nicht mehr) Waldgebiet mit breiten Wegen, wie gemacht zum rabrezeln.
Leider zum Schluß ohne "Ausgang" .... dem Bächle entlang bis zur Lichtung / Kuhweide.
Vielleicht geht's auch rechts an der Weide vorbei, müste man mal schauen..

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (25. Oktober 2014)

hallo,

so wie siehts morgen 14 hundert wellingtonien mal wieder richtung alfdorf HS
oder entdeckungsreise auf jungfräulichen Wegen 
egal es wird uns ja auch ne stunde geschenkt


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Uwe,
ich denke, mit mir kannst Du rechnen...
Alex


----------



## viperman666 (25. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ihr Richtung Alfdorf kommt,lasst es mich wissen! Hab zwar etwas nen Rotz und nur mein Hardtail aber wär trotzdem mal wieder mit euch unterwegs!!!

@Bautiger: Naja Abends wird uns ne Stunde gestohlen!


----------



## Terrorfloete (25. Oktober 2014)

ich kann morgen leider nicht.


----------



## Bautiger (26. Oktober 2014)

hallo,

so wie siehts aus ? würde um 14:00 Uhr bei den Wellingtonien starten,dann rüber nach Alfdorf HS runter und dann dort noch etwas im Wald rum
@Viper so um 14:15 Uhr beim Elsser in Alfdorf ?  
Und die Stunde wird uns geschenkt ,man sieht sie nur abends nicht mehr


----------



## Terrorfloete (26. Oktober 2014)

viel Spaß euch. Ich kann heut leider nur ne kleine Runde. Asperglen-Eselshalden-Urbach und zurück.
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (26. Oktober 2014)

Bin da!


----------



## Pippo82 (30. Oktober 2014)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Bin heut auch mal wieder unterwegs.Wollt heut etwas "hardtailen" gehen. Alfdorf-Gmünd-Hohenstaufen. Dann über Lorch oder Plüderhausen/Lorch wieder zurück.



Falls jemand mal mit etwas Vorlauf in die Gegend kommen will: Ich würde mich nach wie vor gerne anschließen. Starte immer in Gmünd und suche noch Anschluss, gerade für HT-Touren.


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Oktober 2014)

Hi Ho, Morgen (Samstag) jemand Lust zum Radeln? Ich will mir mal das Erlenwäldchen angucken. Ich würde so zwischen 10.00 Uhr und 11.00 Uhr loswollen. 
*48°55'36.2"N 9°26'24.5"E*


----------



## Bautiger (1. November 2014)

hallo,

@tf habs zu spät gesehen.

wie siehts morgen gerne auch früher


----------



## Terrorfloete (2. November 2014)

Schade, Tour war super. Viele Trails. Genau das richtige für euch.


----------



## Terrorfloete (2. November 2014)

morgen bzw. heute weiß noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (2. November 2014)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Falls jemand mal mit etwas Vorlauf in die Gegend kommen will: Ich würde mich nach wie vor gerne anschließen. Starte immer in Gmünd und suche noch Anschluss, gerade für HT-Touren.


Hi Pippo,ob du´s glaubst oder nicht ich hatte sogar an Dich gedacht damals! Jedoch war es halt kurzfristig die Entscheidung damals und ich wußte auch nicht ob es dann bei Dir passt!? Also ich meld mich das nächste mal bei Dir,versprochen!!! Jedoch wird es meist eine spontane Aktion/Entscheidung. Also mit 2-3 Tagen "Vorlauf" wird das nix!


----------



## Mannenberger (2. November 2014)

[QUOTE="Bautiger, post: 12435501, member: 100339"
...wie siehts morgen gerne auch früher[/QUOTE]

Bin dabei.
Mittagessen fällt aus, ich kann also schon früher als sonst.
Wohin?
Treffen wir uns in Rudersberg an der Agip?
So, von mir aus könnte es losgehen....

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (2. November 2014)

hallo,

ah ok könnte um 12:15 unten sein


----------



## Mannenberger (2. November 2014)

alles klar, bis dann
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (2. November 2014)

ich hatte Gestern bzw. heute Früh zuviel vom guten Rum.


----------



## Bautiger (2. November 2014)

hallo,

@manneberger nochmals Dank für das Trailfeuerwerk im Indian Summer 53 Km 1153 Hm warens dann zum Schluss


----------



## Mannenberger (3. November 2014)

und das mit singlespeed.. Respekt!


----------



## Pippo82 (7. November 2014)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Hi Pippo,ob du´s glaubst oder nicht ich hatte sogar an Dich gedacht damals! Jedoch war es halt kurzfristig die Entscheidung damals und ich wußte auch nicht ob es dann bei Dir passt!? Also ich meld mich das nächste mal bei Dir,versprochen!!! Jedoch wird es meist eine spontane Aktion/Entscheidung. Also mit 2-3 Tagen "Vorlauf" wird das nix!



Klar, je weiter entfernt, desto schwieriger wird es bei spontanen Aktionen. Ist bei mir häufig auch so, dass ich morgens nicht weiß, ob es am Nachmittag / Abend für eine Runde reicht. 

Trotzdem: Irgendwann klappt's!


----------



## Terrorfloete (8. November 2014)

Ich kann morgen. Wenn möglich nicht so spät. So gegen 13.00 Uhr?


----------



## Bautiger (8. November 2014)

hallo,

wär auch dabei wo und wann genau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (8. November 2014)

Mal abwarten was Alex aus M schreibt.
@Uwe, danke für den Rückruf. Wollte nur ne kurze Auskunft. Leider war keiner erreichbar ( Alex oder Du ). So hab ich die Kaufentscheidung selbst getroffen. Ich hab einen neuen Vorderreifen gebraucht.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (9. November 2014)

sodele,
muß noch meinen Platten richten, aber dann stünde einer herbstlichen Runde heute Nachmittag nichts im Wege.

Oh... TF's Beitrag nicht gesehen....

Also 13.00 ist mir zu früh. Vermutlich gibt's erst um 12.30 Mittagessen.
14.00 wäre mir recht, egal wo.

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (9. November 2014)

14.00 Uhr wäre auch ok. Wo?


----------



## Mannenberger (9. November 2014)

Also Uwe wollte ja mal wieder in seiner Ecke fahren..
Sollen wir uns um 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz bei der Laufenmühle treffen?
Dann können wir in alle Richtungen weiter...

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (9. November 2014)

hallo,

14hundert Laufenmühle is ok


----------



## Terrorfloete (9. November 2014)

Ok. Geht klar.


----------



## Mannenberger (9. November 2014)

So, Ersatzteile sind bestellt...

@Terrorfloete bist Du noch lebendig heimgekommen? 
Aber schee war's, gell.

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (9. November 2014)

war super. vielen Dank euch beiden. bin noch gut heimgekommen. oberschenkelkrämpfe sind nicht so toll. 
gruß alex


----------



## Mannenberger (9. November 2014)

ich hatte 36 km / 1014 hm "auf der Uhr" 
ist doch ganz ordentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (9. November 2014)

jetzt weiß ich wo die Krämpfe herkommen.


----------



## Terrorfloete (9. November 2014)

ich hatte 51,3 km und 1020 hm berhoch und 1040 bergab. Aber ich weiß nicht ob das so stimmt. ( Handydaten ) Und mein Fahrradcomputer, den muss ich erst Einschicken. Funzt nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## Bautiger (15. November 2014)

hallo,

bin raus, hab ne Erkältung am Hals


----------



## Terrorfloete (16. November 2014)

ich fahr heute auch nicht. bin noch bissl Kaputt vom Freitag.
Gruss Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (16. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,
passt mir ganz gut... hätte auch abgesagt.
Ich kämpf seit gestern Abend mit dem neuen Umwerfer.
Das Scott wär fahrbereit aber das Wetter ist nicht so prickelnd.

Bis dann,
Alex


----------



## viperman666 (16. November 2014)

Servus Leute,
war jetzt auch 1,5 Wochen "am Arsch" wegen Erkältung. Da ich nächste Woche frei hab,wollt ich mal anfragen ob zufällig jemand die kommende Woche auch unter der Selbigen Zeit hätte!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (16. November 2014)

Am Donnerstag oder Freitag müsste bei mir klappen. Ich meld mich nochmal.


----------



## viperman666 (19. November 2014)

Update: Unter der Woche wird wohl nix mehr!?  Ich schau daß ich dann aber am So. mit Euch mitkomm!


----------



## Terrorfloete (22. November 2014)

Wie siehts Morgen aus bei euch? Ich hätte Zeit und Lust.


----------



## viperman666 (22. November 2014)

Ich denke auch!? Bin ja nun doch die ganze Woche nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Bautiger (22. November 2014)

hallo,

bin raus die erkältung hat mich immer noch im Griff
mache morgen mal einen lockeren Spaziergang ;-)


----------



## Terrorfloete (22. November 2014)

na dann gute Besserung Uwe.


----------



## viperman666 (22. November 2014)

@Uwe: Jepp auch von mir! Aber ich kenn das,wie gesagt ich war auch 10 Tage am Sack und dachte das geht nie mehr weg!

Ansonsten,wie wo wann wer!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (22. November 2014)

mal abwarten was Alex aus M schreibt.


----------



## viperman666 (23. November 2014)

Na Leute wie Sieht´s!?  Wegen mir gerne auch etwas ruhiger zum Einstig nach Krankheit!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (23. November 2014)

Ich bin dabei. Ruhiger klingt gut. Wann und Wo? Treffen wir uns in der Mitte? Weißt du ne schöne Tour? Bei dem Wetter muss ich radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (23. November 2014)

Alex aus M hat auch den Rotz. 
Ich werd's Uwe gleichtun. 

Bis dann..


----------



## Terrorfloete (23. November 2014)

Gefrühstückt hab ich schon. Mittagessen fällt aus. Wegen mir kann es losgehen.


----------



## Terrorfloete (23. November 2014)

Dann, dir auch gute Besserung Alex


----------



## viperman666 (23. November 2014)

Hm, im Remstal kenn ich mich eher nicht so aus!? Bzw. hab schon öfters Erkundungstouren gemacht,war aber meist enttäuscht da ich nix gescheites gefunden hab!?
Ich überleg mir was!


----------



## Mannenberger (23. November 2014)

Danke, viel Spaß euch beiden...


----------



## Terrorfloete (23. November 2014)

Ich kann auch zu dir raufkommen. Kein Thema. Ab wann kannst du?


----------



## viperman666 (23. November 2014)

Also sagen wir 12:45 Bahnhof Lorch!? Dann über Muckensee nach Rattenharz hoch und den Trail nach Plüdi runter. Ich fahr dann übers alte BW Depot hoch nach Breitenfürst und dann Alfdorf.
Wär das was? Du kannst ja dann jeder Zeit umkehren/abkürzen.


----------



## viperman666 (23. November 2014)

Falls du zu mir kommst,können wir auch schon 12.15 bei mir starten.Da mangelt es mir nicht an Touren.


----------



## Terrorfloete (23. November 2014)

Super. 12.45 Uhr Bahnhof Lorch geht klar. Bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansbär (27. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Würd mich euch gerne mal zu ner kleinen Tour anschliessen wenn das möglich ist. Da bei uns einiges an Trails gerade nicht mehr fahrbar ist wär es schön mal wieder was anderes zu sehn. Komme paar meter den fluss abwärts aus Weinstadt. 

Wär das ok, wann fahrt ihr wieder?
Und wie lang bzw. Km und HM?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bautiger (29. November 2014)

hallo,
so Erkältung kuriert,werde morgen mal eine Wieder Einstiegstour machen,jemand dabei ?
@hansbär 
im Regelfall so 30 bis 50 km mit 600 bis 1000 hm, ich auch gern mal mehr


----------



## schneckerias (29. November 2014)

Hallo,

würde mich gerne anschließen. Komme aus Kirchberg an der Murr.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Mannenberger (29. November 2014)

Bin noch nicht fit... *schnief*


----------



## Terrorfloete (30. November 2014)

ich bin noch auswärts. ich werde erst später heimkommen.


----------



## Bautiger (30. November 2014)

hallo,

werde um 14:00 Uhr ab Welzheim Bockseiche zu einer kleinen Grottentour starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (30. November 2014)

War die ganze Woche geschäftlich in Tschechien. Heute möchte meine Familie auch mal wieder was von mir haben.Auch bekomm ich irgendwie meinen Husten von vor 3 Wochen nicht wirklich ganz weg!?!?

Werd aber wohl auch in Welze sein und nen Glühwein schlürfen!


----------



## Bautiger (30. November 2014)

hallo,

falls keiner mehr mitwill um 14 hundert würd ich meine Runde vorziehen ?

bin weg


----------



## schneckerias (30. November 2014)

Hallo Bautiger,

ich wäre dabei, falls es ok ist für dich. Ich kenn mich in der Gegend nicht aus, deshalb keine Ahnung wo die Bockseiche ist, vielleicht kannst es mir ja erklären.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## schneckerias (30. November 2014)

Hallo nochmal,

schade keine Rückmeldung. Werde jetzt bei mir in der Gegend radln gehen, vielleicht klappts ein ander mal.

Grüße aus Kirchberg 

Carten


----------



## mahik (30. November 2014)

Wahrscheinlich schon zu spät, aber trotzdem: 
Suche bei OpenStreetMap nach "Bockseiche Welzheim" ergibt genau einen Treffer.


----------



## Terrorfloete (30. November 2014)

bin grad erst rein.


----------



## Bautiger (30. November 2014)

hallo,

oh sorry hab nich mehr richtig reingeschaut bevor ich los bin 
@mahik Ortsangabe korrekt.

nächste woche machen wirs besser


----------



## Mannenberger (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
wie sieht's heute Nachmittag aus?
Bin noch etwas angeschlagen aber für eine gemütliche Runde wäre ich zu haben...

Alex

Hallo ?? keiner online?
OK.. ich mach mich vom Acker. Fahr Richtung Edelmannshof, Handy hab ich dabei falls doch noch jemand fährt.


----------



## hansbär (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

bei mir gings die letzten zwei Wochen leider net. Wenn morgen jemand ne runde fährt würd ich mich anschließen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Terrorfloete (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte auch Zeit und Lust. Bin gefühlte 3 Monate nicht mehr zum Radeln gekommen.
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (13. Dezember 2014)

hallo,

wäre auch dabei,bin heute aufnem Geburtstag deshalb morgen net früh ,so ab 12 hundert wär OK


----------



## hansbär (13. Dezember 2014)

wo würdet ihr losdüsen?


----------



## Terrorfloete (14. Dezember 2014)

Scheiß Wetter heute.


----------



## hansbär (14. Dezember 2014)

.....da holt mr sich scho koin sonnabrand. 

Wie siehts bei euch aus? Fahrt ihr ne runde?


----------



## Terrorfloete (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahr heute nicht.


----------



## hansbär (14. Dezember 2014)

na ja, da holt mr sich scho kein sonnenbrand....

Aber so richtig überzeugt bin ich jetzt au net, evtl. fahr ich dann ne kleine runde bei mir.


----------



## Mannenberger (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallole,
bin leider auch nicht am Start.. Hab wieder den Rotz. ..gibts doch nicht  sorry  
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (14. Dezember 2014)

hallo,

bin auch raus,geh ne Runde laufen und gut.

Alex  gute Besserung grad denkt man hat die Erkältung los und dann gehts von vorne los


----------



## viperman666 (14. Dezember 2014)

Servus Leute,
ja ich war gestern schon unterwegs (nach beinahe 3 Wochen Pause! Das letzte Mal mit "Terror-Alex" )
Auch ich hab mein Husten und Kratzen im Hals schon 5 Wochen!!! Mal mehr mal weniger.

Vielleicht Alle nächste Woche!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (15. Dezember 2014)

Nächste Woche kann ich nicht. Da muss ich Singen.


----------



## Bautiger (20. Dezember 2014)

hallo,
so wie siehts aus morgen ,ich fahr auf jeden Fall!.
aufgrund der Regenfälle der letzten Tage wahrscheinlich etwas mehr Forstautobahn, wobei der eine oder andere Trail lässt sich bestimmt nicht vermeiden 
Was Startort und Zeit angeht bin ich flexibel.
@Terrorfloete dann Sing mal schön


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Dezember 2014)

Hab eigentlich auch vor zu fahren... meld mich morgen Mittag nochmal.
Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Dezember 2014)

Sodele, neuer Schlauch ist drin. 
Mal sehen ob der länger hält..
Somit wäre ich ab ca. 14.00 startklar.
Waldautobahn wäre OK, meine Kondition ist eh am A****.
Wenn von den anderen Herren keiner Zeit hat können wir uns ja am Kaisersbacher-Kreisel treffen und Richtung Mordklinge fahren. 
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (21. Dezember 2014)

hallo

also 14 hundert KK geht klar, sonst keiner ?


----------



## Mannenberger (21. Dezember 2014)

hallo
 14.00 startklar... ich brauch ca. 15 Min. bis zum KK.
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (21. Dezember 2014)

Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## viperman666 (22. Dezember 2014)

Servus Leute,da ich gestern keine Zeit hatte,werde ich am Mitwoch ne gemütliche "Heiligabend-Tour" machen.Wer wär mit dabei!?


----------



## Bautiger (22. Dezember 2014)

hallo,



viperman666 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,da ich gestern keine Zeit hatte,werde ich am Mitwoch ne gemütliche "Heiligabend-Tour" machen.Wer wär mit dabei!?



wär dabei ! Uhrzeit und Ort ?


----------



## viperman666 (22. Dezember 2014)

Wollt event. meine Hohenstaufenrunde machen!? Muß aber nicht sein,den hast du ja schon für Silvester im Plan oder!?  Uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht? Geb ich aber im Lauf des Abends noch durch!!!


----------



## Bautiger (22. Dezember 2014)

hallo,
deine Hohenstaufenrunde würd schon interessieren,bis Sylvester sinds ja dann noch 8 Tage


----------



## viperman666 (22. Dezember 2014)

OK,das Problem ist wir müssten so gegen 10 schon los!!! Muß bis 13.00 wieder zuhaus sein. Das Wetter soll ja passen. wär das OK? Würd mich freuen! Ist halt viel Asphaltanteil!


----------



## Bautiger (22. Dezember 2014)

hallo,

OK,gebongt um 10:00 Uhr.

Startort ?


----------



## viperman666 (23. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir!? Möchte nach Mutlangen,dann runter nach Gmünd und dann über Hölltal nach Mettlangen und weiter zum Hohenstaufen.Dann über Lorch zurück.


----------



## Bautiger (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

@viperman666 ist gebongt 10 hundert bei dir.


----------



## viperman666 (24. Dezember 2014)

Servus Uwe, PM !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (24. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche allen eine ruhige und erholsame Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr. 

Nicht vergessen: NEUJAHRSTOUR am 01.01. Nachmittags. 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (24. Dezember 2014)

hallo,

Wünsche auch allen ein geruhsames Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch 

Wer Zeit und  Lust hat, wie jedes Jahr fahr ich die 3 Kaiserberge an Sylvester, Start um 9:00 in Welze 

Neujahrstour is klar


----------



## Terrorfloete (24. Dezember 2014)

auch von mir schöne feiertage. neujahr bin ich nicht da.


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. Dezember 2014)

Spikes sind montiert. Sobald das Schneetreiben weg ist geht's naus.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Dezember 2014)

hallole,
war grad auch eine Runde drehen (im Schneegestöber) geile Sache. Zum Schluss hatte ich hinten Automatikgetriebe, da wars dann nicht mehr so lustig.
Mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht.
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. Dezember 2014)

die verrückten MTB`ler. Erster Spiketest sehr gut verlaufen. Kein Sturz. Morgen mal im Wald testen.


----------



## Bautiger (27. Dezember 2014)

hallo,
heut 10 km gelaufen in herrlicher Winter Wunder Landschaft ,herrlich anstrengend in bis zu 20 cm tiefem Schnee.
Muss morgen unbedingt mim Bike raus muss aber noch einen traktionsstärkeren Hinterreifen aufziehen 

Meld mich morgen nochmal ,nach Betrachtung der Wetterlage


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallole,
die Wetterlage heute Vormittag sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus...
Falls es so bleibt, könnten wir heute Nachmittag 14.30Uhr eine Runde drehen.
Mein Vorschlag wäre Laufenmühle und dann wieder ein Stück (zurück) Richtung Rudersberg, an der 2. Abzweigung (da wo der steile Trail hochgeht) führt ein recht langer Weg bis zum Edelmannshof. 
Falls man bis zur Laufenmühle kommt, müsste der auch fahrbar sein.
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (28. Dezember 2014)

hallo,
Ok 14:30 Laufenmühle,Hinterreifen ist montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (28. Dezember 2014)

Sch...... Kann leider heute nicht. Besuch hat sich angekündigt. Viel Spaß euch. Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Dezember 2014)

schade..


----------



## Bautiger (30. Dezember 2014)

hallo,
aufgrund widriger Wetterlage fällt die 3 Kaiser Berge Tour morgen höchstwahrscheinlich aus 

Hab aber jetzt das Skilanglaufen für mich entdeckt ,sodas ich morgen ab 10 hundert an der Bockseiche auf die Loipe geh,mal sehen wieviel km da rauskommen 

Ansonsten allen hier einen Guten Rutsch kommt alle gesund ins Neue Jahr


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Uwe,
wenn das mal keinen Muskelkater gibt...
Ja, wenn von den anderen Herren morgen keiner Zeit hat, dann können wir die Neujahrs-Runde auch auf LL-Ski machen. Rund um den Aichstrutsee gibt's ja einige Loipen.
Ich schau morgen Mittag mal rein.

Ansonsten auch von mir; einen guten Rutsch an alle (auch die "ehemaligen" @nicklaus @tlang78 usw. ) und ein gutes neues Jahr 2015. 

Alex


----------



## viperman666 (1. Januar 2015)

Ich mach mal den Anfang. "Ein gutes Neues" allen miteinander!!!   Hoffe haben wieder ein geiles Jahr mit vielen Kilo- und Höhenmetern vor Uns!? Und vor allem ein gesundes und sturzfreies!!!!


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Januar 2015)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Uwe, was macht der Schnee in Welze? Schon Pampe oder noch gut? 
So gegen 14.00 am Parkplatz Aichstrutsee?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (1. Januar 2015)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!
> 
> Uwe, was macht der Schnee in Welze? Schon Pampe oder noch gut?
> So gegen 14.00 am Parkplatz Aichstrutsee?
> ...


Hallo

Allen ein gutes Neues Jahr 

wenns nochmal geht dann heut,ich zieh bald los auf die Römerloipe, falls nicht mehr geht meld ich mich per Handy.

Ansonsten 14 hundert Aichstrut


----------



## Mannenberger (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo Jungs,
was machen wir heute? Ist ne schöne Pampe auf den Waldwegen... 
Alex


----------



## viperman666 (4. Januar 2015)

Ich nix! Beide Kidies sind krank.Da will und kann ich meine Frau nicht mit alleine lassen während ich mich drausen vergnüge. Naja,ich denke der Winter wird für mich wieder etwas weniger mit trainieren!ß Iwi kommt immer was dazwischen!? Und so schön wie der letzte wird er wohl leider auch nicht.


----------



## Bautiger (4. Januar 2015)

hallo,

ne Runde auf Waldwegen sollte machbar sein,wer ist dabei ?


----------



## Mannenberger (4. Januar 2015)

Neee, Du.. ich bleib heut daheim. 
Nächsten Sonntag sieht's vielleicht besser aus.
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (4. Januar 2015)

hallo,

alles klar ich mach los


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Januar 2015)

Hi Ho ihr's,
Allen ein Gesundes Neues Jahr wünsche ich. Ich bin wieder zurück aus Thüringen und Berlin. Und bei der ganzen Vereiserei auch noch ne Erkältung eingefangen. Ich guck mal, dass ich bis Sonntag wieder Fit bin.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (11. Januar 2015)

Hallole,
ganz schön windig da draußen.... Also heute mit Stahlhelm statt Fahrradhelm  
wer wo wann?

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (11. Januar 2015)

Ich leider nicht. Erkältung hat mich noch in der Mache.


----------



## Bautiger (11. Januar 2015)

hallo,

hab gestern die entfallene 3 Kaiserberge Tour nachgeholt,und gönne mir deshalb heut einen Ruhetag 

Der Wind war ja gestern schon net lustig, im Wald unheimlich und auf freier Flur nervig da entweder von vorne oder von der Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (11. Januar 2015)

Okidoki...
ich bin auch noch hin und hergerissen ob ich starten soll...

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (17. Januar 2015)

hallo,

wie siehts denn morgen aus,jemand am start ?


----------



## Mannenberger (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
eventuell... meld mich morgen mittag.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (18. Januar 2015)

hallo,

bin raus hab schmerzen im Knie


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Januar 2015)

Oje, hast Du's übertrieben 
Na dann, gute Besserung.

Ich starte vermutl. so gegen 14.30 Uhr, wie immer...

Alex


----------



## viperman666 (18. Januar 2015)

Bei dem Wetter sollte ich eigentlich auch starten!?!? Ich werd aber wenn,meine Hohenstaufenrunde nachholen.Wird aber urbaner ausfallen als sonst.


----------



## Bautiger (18. Januar 2015)

hallo

so ein sche....... top Wetter und dann so was,kommt wohl vom laufen hab gestern nachem laufen schon so was gespürt na ja euch viel spass


----------



## Bautiger (24. Januar 2015)

hallo,

so wegen morgen, richtung lorch wär ich unterwegs wer wann wo ?


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo Uwe,
wann fährst Du? Nachmittags? 
Richtung Lorch würd ich dann mit dem Auto bis Welze fahren.
Hab grad die fette Betty drauf, die macht mich sonst schon vor der Tour fertig 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo Alex,

ja so 13:30-14:00 Uhr ab Wellingtonien


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Januar 2015)

Hallole, 
müsste machbar sein... 
Ich schau, daß ich es bis 13.30 schaffe.
Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
meld mich schon mal ab für morgen... Hab leider keine Zeit.
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (31. Januar 2015)

hallo,

also entweder ist der Schnee morgen weg ,dann gehts aufs Bike wenn nich dann auf die Langlaufski.

meld mich morgen nochma


----------



## Bautiger (1. Februar 2015)

hallo,

also 14 hundert Bockseiche mit Ski,wer Böcke hat


----------



## Terrorfloete (1. Februar 2015)

Grüß euch.
Hab leider keine Ski. Werde heut ein bissl Wandern gehen.
Hat jemand von euch noch einen Laufradsatz rumliegen auf die ich meine Spikereifen montieren könnte? Muss nix besonderes sein, so als Winterräder hab ich gedacht. 
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (7. Februar 2015)

hallo,

wie siehts morgen Bike oder Ski ?


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Februar 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch noch einen Laufradsatz rumliegen auf die ich meine Spikereifen montieren könnte? Muss nix besonderes sein, so als Winterräder hab ich gedacht.
> Gruß Alex


Also ich lass die Spikesreifen einfach auf dem SCOTT, ist ja öfter mal Winter bei uns... 

Für heute entweder Biken mit Spikes oder gleich LL-Ski? 
TF Alex hat keine Ski und Uwe keine Spikes... Also ich wäre für beides ab 14.30 zu haben.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (8. Februar 2015)

hallo,

ich geh auf jeden Fall mit Ski raus,ist mir zu vereist ohne Spikes
Vorschlag Ihr 2 geht mit Spikes biken und berichtet wie die Waldbike Strassenlage ist 
Ich starte am Limes über Aichstrut Königseiche Bockseiche


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Februar 2015)

ja, ohne Spikes würd ich heut auch nicht biken.
Mal sehen ob sich TF noch meldet...
Werd ihm mal ne SMS schicken.


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Februar 2015)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> ja, ohne Spikes würd ich heut auch nicht biken.
> Mal sehen ob sich TF noch meldet...
> Werd ihm mal ne SMS schicken.



OK, da tut sich nichts. 
Dann pack ich mal meine LL Sachen zusammen. Wo sollen wir uns treffen? Ich kann so in 20 Min. da sein.


----------



## Bautiger (8. Februar 2015)

hallo 

wie letztesmal


----------



## Mannenberger (8. Februar 2015)

OK!


----------



## Terrorfloete (8. Februar 2015)

Oh Sorry, voll verpeilt heute. War gestern etwas zu Feucht die Feier.


----------



## Pippo82 (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 

hier jemand Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag Richtung oder gar im Remstal unterwegs? Schotterpisten im Wald müssten ja frei sein.


----------



## viperman666 (13. Februar 2015)

Servus Pippo,

ich eventuell!? Schau mir morgen mal die Temperaturen an und die Witterung. wenn dann so gegen 10-11 Uhr. Muß gegen 13-13:30 wieder zuhaus sein. Und ausserdem hab ich gerade eine richtig schön grottige Winterkondition!!! Ich meld mich dann hier wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (14. Februar 2015)

10:30 Schorndorf Parkplatz unter der B29!?


----------



## Pippo82 (14. Februar 2015)

Tut mir leid, konnte heute wirklich nur am Nachmittag. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt oder gar besser wird: Nächsten Samstag, dann auch gerne früher?


----------



## Terrorfloete (15. Februar 2015)

Grüßt euch. Fährt heut jemand?
Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (15. Februar 2015)

@Pippo82 : kein Problem,meine Kleine hatte gestern morgen plötzlich Fieber und da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat hab ich´s auf heute verschoben.

Also an alle: Wer Lust hat melden! Lockere Runde durch die Weinberge im Remstal.Hab nur mein "Schönwetter-Ghost" das möcht ich nicht total einsauen!!!


----------



## Terrorfloete (15. Februar 2015)

ich war diese Woch schon auf Asphaltwegen unterwegs. heute wollte ich richtung ebnisee. schotter. ich weiß aber nicht ob diese Wege schon frei von Schnee sind. Am Montag ging es nicht mal mit Spikes.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (15. Februar 2015)

Heute Nachmittag geht bei mir nicht. Ich werde jetzt ne Runde drehen. Richtung Ebnisee probier ich mal.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (15. Februar 2015)

Melde mich ebenfalls ab... 
Nächsten Sonntag müsste es wieder funktionieren.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (15. Februar 2015)

hallo



viperman666 schrieb:


> @Pippo82 : kein Problem,meine Kleine hatte gestern morgen plötzlich Fieber und da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat hab ich´s auf heute verschoben.
> 
> Also an alle: Wer Lust hat melden! Lockere Runde durch die Weinberge im Remstal.Hab nur mein "Schönwetter-Ghost" das möcht ich nicht total einsauen!!!


jop wär dabei wann und wo ?


----------



## viperman666 (15. Februar 2015)

Yeah Uwe,cool freu mich!!!

13:30 Schorndorf Park& Ride unter der B29. Und sorry,ich komm mit dem Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (15. Februar 2015)

hallo,

kein Ding bis nachher


----------



## Terrorfloete (15. Februar 2015)

waldwege immer noch voll schnee und eis.gruß alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (21. Februar 2015)

Hi Ihr's, Fernsehtipp für Morgen Abend.
http://www.zdf.de/terra-xpress/wenns-im-wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht-37228544.html
Gruß Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (22. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen,
fährt heute jemand?
Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (22. Februar 2015)

War schon am Freitag,hab extra Gleitzeit genommen.


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo Alex,
ich wäre dabei...
Wie immer ab Nachmittags so um 14.00 Uhr.
Wohin?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (22. Februar 2015)

Sehr gern. Waldwege müssten eigentlich wieder frei sein. Zumindest die breiteren.


----------



## Terrorfloete (22. Februar 2015)

Mal gucken ob sich Uwe noch anschließt. Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen, 14.00 Uhr Agip Rudersberg?
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Februar 2015)

OK... 14.00 Uhr Bahnhof Michelau und dann Richtung Edelmannshof?
Müsste gehen...

Ups.. Agip ist auch OK


----------



## Terrorfloete (22. Februar 2015)

Hab mal was rausgesucht. ich weiß aber nicht ob die Trails schon von Schnee und Eis befreit sind.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/4279261


----------



## Terrorfloete (22. Februar 2015)

Oder diese hier.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/4279258


----------



## Mannenberger (22. Februar 2015)

So, so... F-Sprung... könnte interessant werden. 
Vermute mal, daß am oberen Teil des Trails noch Eis ist.
Aber die Richtung hätte ich auch gedacht.

Also ich fahr heut ohne Spikes. Mann, lange nicht gefahren. Hab grad Rost von der Kette gebürstet... 

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (22. Februar 2015)

Also, ok 14.00 Uhr Agip Rudersberg.
Bis nachher. Hoffentlich bleibt die Sonne noch ein bissl da.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (22. Februar 2015)

hallo,

bis später


----------



## Terrorfloete (25. Februar 2015)

Hi Ihr,
Hier mal was zum Lachen.


----------



## Pippo82 (27. Februar 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hi Ihr,
> Hier mal was zum Lachen.



Cool. Das ist was für die Fixie-Hipster.

Fährt morgen jemand Richtung Lorch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (1. März 2015)

hallo,

melde mich ab, Erkältung im Anflug


----------



## viperman666 (1. März 2015)

Ich auch,war die Woche in Leipzig und die Family will auch mal was von mir haben.

@Bautiger: Haste deine Gabel eigentlich schon wieder!?


----------



## Mannenberger (1. März 2015)

ich bin nicht fit.... :kotz:


----------



## Pippo82 (6. März 2015)

Morgen jemand Richtung Remstal unterwegs?


----------



## viperman666 (6. März 2015)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Richtung Remstal unterwegs?


Servus,eventuell!?!?!? Klärt sich aber erst morgen vormittag!? Schreib Dir wenn,dann ne PM


----------



## Terrorfloete (7. März 2015)

ich bin in Berlin.


----------



## Bautiger (7. März 2015)

hallo,

so wie siehts morgen,bei dem schönen Wetter.


----------



## Bautiger (8. März 2015)

hallo,

mach heut Grottentour 13:30  Bockseiche ,14:00 Parkplatz Laufenmühle 14:30 Kaisersbacher Kreisel.


----------



## Mannenberger (8. März 2015)

14:00 Laufenmühle müsste machbar sein...
Bis später
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (15. März 2015)

Hallole,
muß heut' mal wieder aussetzen. Die Rotznas ist zurück... *schnief*

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (15. März 2015)

Hi Ho, ich meld mich auch ab. Muss es heute wieder langsam angehen. Ich bin am Freitag ne "große Runde" ( https://www.komoot.de/tour/4361051 ) gefahren und habe seitdem Krämpfe im Oberschenkel (sehr schmerzhaft).


----------



## Bautiger (21. März 2015)

hallo,

morgen Nrt 13:30 Wellingtonien


----------



## Mannenberger (22. März 2015)

Hey Uwe, 
würd gerne mitfahren.
Leider wird nix draus. 
->PN

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (22. März 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich kann heut leider nicht.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (22. März 2015)

Da keiner mitfaehrt dues ich jetzt los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (29. März 2015)

Hey Uwe,
bin schon fast wieder fit... zum biken reichts noch nicht. 
Nächsten So. sind wir im Osterurlaub.
Aber dann geht's wieder los!
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (29. März 2015)

hallo,

bei dem Sauwetter wärs eh nix.
Alles klar bis dann,schönen Urlaub


----------



## Terrorfloete (29. März 2015)

jepp. ich war gestern. die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genießen. 
@Uwe, ich bin näxte Woche da. vllt. klappt s ja.

Gruß Alex

@alex, schönen Urlaub


----------



## träk_fjul (29. März 2015)

Hi uwe! 

Habe gehoert du hast ne lefty-carbon!? Spione ueberall... bilder bitte! Und sonst? Bist du in riva im mai? Was faehrst sonst so an races? 
Gruesse seba


----------



## Mannenberger (29. März 2015)

ne lefty  ??
Dachte das ist nur was für Poser!!


----------



## Bautiger (29. März 2015)

hallo,

hätt ich gerne 
später vielleicht, dann gibts auch Bilder in Live


----------



## Bautiger (4. April 2015)

hallo,

so wie siehts denn morgen aus jemand da und Böcke zum fahren ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (4. April 2015)

jepp. ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Bautiger (4. April 2015)

hallo,

OK TF du suchsch was raus !


----------



## viperman666 (4. April 2015)

War am Fr. schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (4. April 2015)

ich auch. da kann man Sonntags ruhig auch noch mal.


----------



## viperman666 (4. April 2015)

Nee ist mir zu pampig! Ich warte ja schon ein gefühltes halbes Jahr auf meinen LRS für meine Alltagshure. Und meine Carbon-Bikes muß ich nicht mit aller Gewalt durch´n Dreck brügeln!


----------



## Bautiger (4. April 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Nee ist mir zu pampig! Ich warte ja schon ein gefühltes halbes Jahr auf meinen LRS für meine Alltagshure. Und meine Carbon-Bikes muß ich nicht mit aller Gewalt durch´n Dreck brügeln!


Hallo,
was soll ich da sagen hab ja nur Carbon Bikes


----------



## Terrorfloete (4. April 2015)

Ich such was raus Uwe. Mit Navi is halt ein bissl Blöd, aber das wird schon.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (4. April 2015)

https://www.komoot.de/tour/4492320?ref=wtd
hi Uwe. Ist die Ok für dich?
https://www.komoot.de/tour/4492320?ref=wtd


----------



## Terrorfloete (4. April 2015)

14.00 Uhr Kreisel Haubersbronn? B29 Brücke.


----------



## Bautiger (5. April 2015)

hallo,

sieht gut aus 14 hundert ist gebongt


----------



## Bautiger (11. April 2015)

Hallo wie siehts morgen


----------



## Terrorfloete (11. April 2015)

Hi Uwe,
bei wird es leider nichts morgen.
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (11. April 2015)

War gestern auf "Ostalb-Tour" und heute im im Wald. Also mir (und meiner Oberschenkelmuskulatur) reicht es! 
Was gibt´s Neues von you know what I mean!?


----------



## Mannenberger (12. April 2015)

bin nicht dabei ->PN


----------



## Bautiger (12. April 2015)

hallo

alles klar bin dann weg


----------



## Mannenberger (18. April 2015)

Hey Alex,
wie wäre es morgen mit einer lässigen Konditionsaufbau-Tour. Nix dramatisches nach der langen Pause...
So ab 14.00 Uhr am Bahnübergang Michelau?

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (19. April 2015)

Hi Alex, war zwar vorgestern und Gestern schon unterwegs. Aber so ne kleine Runde, bei diesem Wetter? Da bin ich dabei. 14.00 Uhr Bahnübergang Michelau geht klar.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (19. April 2015)

supi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (20. April 2015)

Hi Alex,
geile Tour gestern... mein Hausberg hat mich vollends gekillt. 
Heute leichter Muskelkater. 
Bis bald,
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (20. April 2015)

ich sag dazu nur. Leichte Enspannungstour. ha ha


----------



## Mannenberger (20. April 2015)

Also ich hatte 940 Höhenmeter auf der Uhr... geht doch für knapp zweieinhalb Stunden.


----------



## Terrorfloete (20. April 2015)

sag ich doch. voll entspannt bin ich daheim angekommen. neee, war echt super. näxte wochen fahren wir mal Schorndorf, Plüderhausen auf der Nordseite. ich such mal was raus.


----------



## Terrorfloete (21. April 2015)

Ich hab für nächsten Sonntag mal was rausgesucht. Guckts euch mal an. https://www.komoot.de/tour/4680078?ref=wtd


----------



## Bautiger (21. April 2015)

hallo,
sieht verflucht gut aus ,bin gespannt.


----------



## Terrorfloete (25. April 2015)

Hi Ihr's,
Das Wetter meint es nicht so gut mit uns. 
Ich meld mich Morgen früh nochmal.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (25. April 2015)

Hallo
Is nur Wasser
I fahr in jedem Fall


----------



## Mannenberger (26. April 2015)

Bis jetzt sieht's noch gut aus.
Wir können ja schon etwas früher losfahren... Wo und wann ist Treffpunkt?
13.30 Uhr Haubersbronn an der Unterführung?
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (26. April 2015)

Jepp. Super. 14.00 Uhr Kreisel Haubersbronn? Oder bissl eher?
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (26. April 2015)

Gedankenübertragung


----------



## Terrorfloete (26. April 2015)

13.30 Uhr geht bei mir klar.


----------



## Bautiger (26. April 2015)

Hallo
1330 geht klar


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. April 2015)

Hi Leute, guckt mal bei Minute 16.24


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. April 2015)

und 16.32


----------



## Pippo82 (2. Mai 2015)

Hey, heute Mittag / Nachmittag jemand von Euch unterwegs? Könnte z.B. nach Alfdorf kommen.


----------



## viperman666 (2. Mai 2015)

Bin heut Mittag tatsächlich unterwegs.Wann und wo weiß ich noch nicht,meld mich demnächst nochmals!


----------



## viperman666 (2. Mai 2015)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Hey, heute Mittag / Nachmittag jemand von Euch unterwegs? Könnte z.B. nach Alfdorf kommen.


Kannst Du bis 13.30 an der alten Halle(Schule) in Alfdorf sein!?


----------



## Pippo82 (2. Mai 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Kannst Du bis 13.30 an der alten Halle(Schule) in Alfdorf sein!?



Ginge auch 14 Uhr? Ich geb Gas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (2. Mai 2015)

Alles klar,bis denn!


----------



## Bautiger (2. Mai 2015)

hallo
morgen lorch und zurück ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (2. Mai 2015)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei. Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (2. Mai 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hi Leute, guckt mal bei Minute 16.24


lustig... wie haste das gefunden..

Wegen morgen werd ich erstmal nach dem Wetter schauen. 
Wenn's zum Mittag Katzen hagelt bleib ich auf dem Sofa.
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (2. Mai 2015)

dito


----------



## Bautiger (3. Mai 2015)

hallo,

wenns so bleibt=Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (3. Mai 2015)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> lustig... wie haste das gefunden..


Beobachte die Naradur-Gruppe auf Facebook. Hab mir das Video angeschaut und plötzlich tauchte da der Uwe auf.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (3. Mai 2015)

SOFA!! 
Kein Bock auf Erkältung so kurz vor'm Mountainbike-Tag.
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (9. Mai 2015)

hallo,

so Erkältung fast abgeschüttelt morgen was technisches zum entspannen ?


----------



## viperman666 (9. Mai 2015)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> so Erkältung fast abgeschüttelt morgen was technisches zum entspannen ?



Wat schwebt Dir den vor? Wär event. auch dabei??? War heute noch nicht unterwegs.Jedoch am liebsten früh morgens oder dann erst nachmittags.


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Mai 2015)

Hmmm....
Morgen ist Muttertag  da hab ich leider ein anderes Programm.... 
Naja, man sieht sich dann eben spätestens am Donnerstag in Sulzbach.

Uwe, schreibst Du kurz wann Du in Sulzbach starten möchtest. Momentan sieht es ja so aus als fahren wir nur zu zweit.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (10. Mai 2015)

hallo,

14 hundert rund um Althütte Start Bockseiche

@Mannenberger  start wie immer so um 9:00 Uhr ?


----------



## Bautiger (10. Mai 2015)

hallo,

bin raus,sind immer noch zu heftige hustenanfälle, nächste woche erstes Rennen werd mich schonen


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Mai 2015)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 14 hundert rund um Althütte Start Bockseiche
> 
> @Mannenberger  start wie immer so um 9:00 Uhr ?


OK... 

TF hat grad gesimst, er ist heut nicht da.

Und gute Besserung...

Alex


----------



## viperman666 (14. Mai 2015)

Servus miteinand!
Wer würde mich denn mal einen Sa. bei der Trailpflege unterstützen!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (16. Mai 2015)

Grüße an alle.
Fährt Morgen jemand?
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (16. Mai 2015)

Bin morgen in Plochingen im Hochseilgarten... klettern...
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (17. Mai 2015)

Ok. Dann such ich mal paar schöne Trails. Bin Richtung Winterbach-Schlichten unterwegs.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen... heute jemand am Start?
14.00 Uhr?


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Mai 2015)

Keiner da?
Dann mach ich mich jetzt mal auf die Socken... sieht nach Regen aus...
Bis demnächst,
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
Oh sorry bin im Kleinwalsertal


----------



## Terrorfloete (29. Mai 2015)

Endlich Wochenende. Sonntag Radeln?


----------



## viperman666 (30. Mai 2015)

Da ich heut nicht dazu komm,(bei dem wetter auch egal)wär ich morgen mal wieder dabei!?


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (30. Mai 2015)

hi, würde mich gern anschließen , gibt es schon einen genauen treffpunkt


----------



## Mannenberger (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 
das wird interessant, wie wir alle auf einen Startpunkt zusammenbringen. 
Kaisersbacher Kreisel müsste für jeden in der Mitte liegen? Oder?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (30. Mai 2015)

braucht es nur noch ne uhrzeit denn der murrhardter haufen würde um 9  uhr abfahren.

aber kaisersbacher kreisel wäre schon gut


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Mai 2015)

ok. wann? 9.00 ist mir zu früh. bin ja grad noch volltrunken.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (31. Mai 2015)

ha, zu früh könnte ich aktzeptieren als argument, volltrunken dagegen nicht.
dann bin ich raus die vormittagsrunde ist für mich geschickter.


----------



## viperman666 (31. Mai 2015)

Da die Karten wieder neu gemischt sind,wer,wo,wann!? Wir grillen heute,daher war/ist mir Kaisersbach nicht so sympatisch.
Eher Welze!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Mai 2015)

Hi Ho, ich werde nachher so gegen 12.00 Uhr starten. Eine gemütlich Tour von Rudersberg über Ebnisee nach Welze. Dann weiter bis Lindach und dann unten im Tal über Gmünd wieder nach Rudersberg.
Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Mai 2015)

Na dann,
12.00 Uhr geht nicht, da is(s)t Mittag!

@Viperman666 wie wär's wenn ich gegen 14.00 bei Dir eintrudel.. dann machst Du die Tour und bist pünktlich zum Grillen wieder daheim?
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Mai 2015)

14.00 uhr in Alfdorf? Das schaff ich.


----------



## viperman666 (31. Mai 2015)

Hm,12:00 ist mir zu früh! Wie gesagt,wir grillen heut. vll mach ich mich dann auch allein Richtung schw. Alb auf!? Oder wo will der Mannenberger hin?


----------



## viperman666 (31. Mai 2015)

Hoppla,zeitüberschreitung 

Ja 14.00 ist perfekt!!!


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Mai 2015)

wann grillst du denn?


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Mai 2015)

also 14.00 Uhr geht klar. bei der Schule in Alfdorf.
Entspannungsrunde.


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Mai 2015)

Hab noch einen Platz frei auf dem Heckträger... dann ist's noch entspannter


----------



## viperman666 (31. Mai 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> also 14.00 Uhr geht klar. bei der Schule in Alfdorf.
> Entspannungsrunde.



Dann würd ich aber´s E-Bike mitnehmen!? 

Entspannt ist´s bei Alex und mir nie!?


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Mai 2015)

Kennt er schon...


----------



## viperman666 (31. Mai 2015)

Nee,passt schon! Wir kommenn alle zu unserem Spaß.Auch ohne das Einer ein Sauerstoffzelt brauch!!!


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Mai 2015)

60 km, 1.378 Hm 




 Alex, was hast Du zu bieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (31. Mai 2015)

Wou,da haben wir aber Gas gegeben!!! Wobei das sind dann alle Spitzen addiert.Ich denk geglättet sinds dann die 1000-1100 Hm die ich geschätzt hab.Egal wie auch immer,geil war´s!!!


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Mai 2015)

jepp. war echt schön. ich hatte 75,5 km und 1.060 hm. merk ich auch in den Beinen.


----------



## Bautiger (4. Juni 2015)

hallo,

bin am WE in münchen beim 24 H Rennen


----------



## viperman666 (4. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne (Tor)tour am Sa.!? Von Alfdorf über Rosenstein,Hornberg,Rechberg,Lorch dann zurück nach Alfdorf. Werden halt 70-80 km und min. 1500hm!


----------



## Terrorfloete (4. Juni 2015)

wann willste denn los? ich muss früh noch auf Arbeit.
gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (4. Juni 2015)

Hmm da es ja hammermäßig heiß werden soll und wir bestimmt min. 5 Std brauchen,wollt ich schon recht früh los!? Wann wärste denn bereit?


----------



## Terrorfloete (4. Juni 2015)

14.00 -15.00 uhr. vorher wird das bei mir nichts. da fahr ich dann am Sonntag mit Alex ne Runde. so zur entspannung.


----------



## viperman666 (4. Juni 2015)

Ohje,dann wären wir ja bis Abends unterwegs! Nee,wollt schon morgens los.


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Juni 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> 14.00 -15.00 uhr. vorher wird das bei mir nichts. da fahr ich dann am Sonntag mit Alex ne Runde. so zur entspannung.


ebenfalls "ohje"... Madame hat für Sonntag Programmwünsche... kann sein, daß ich nicht zum Biken komme. 
Meld mich Sa.-Abend nochmal.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pippo82 (6. Juni 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf ne (Tor)tour am Sa.!? Von Alfdorf über Rosenstein,Hornberg,Rechberg,Lorch dann zurück nach Alfdorf. Werden halt 70-80 km und min. 1500hm!



Schade, wäre ja meine Gegend, ich bin aber heut schon unterwegs. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Juni 2015)

Hi Alex,  Morgen geht bei mir nicht. Frau hat Eis essen und Flanieren angeordnet.


----------



## viperman666 (6. Juni 2015)

Sodele Hammer wars! Aber bei dem Wetter wurden es dann nur 70km und (geglättet) 1300Hm. Aber stolz wie Bolle,das ich das erste mal den "Pain Trail" auf´m Rosenstein komplett geschaft hab. Das steile Stück hat mich bis dato immer gekillt.


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Juni 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hi Alex,  Morgen geht bei mir nicht. Frau hat Eis essen und Flanieren angeordnet.


mein Leidensgenosse... obwohl, Eisessen ist immer eine gute Alternative. 
Also dann, mal ein wirklich entspannter Sonntag 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (13. Juni 2015)

hallo,

so wär morgen jemand bei den 3 Kaiserbergen dabei ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo Uwe. Ich leider nicht. ich werde früh morgens schon ne Runde drehen. Nachmittag kann ich nicht. Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (13. Juni 2015)

Servus Uwe,weiß ich noch nicht,meine Frau liegt mit Sommergrippe flach. Meld mich morgen nochmal.


----------



## Bautiger (13. Juni 2015)

hallo,
@tf das geht auch so 9:00-10:00 Uhr los


----------



## viperman666 (13. Juni 2015)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> @tf das geht auch so 9:00-10:00 Uhr los


Ah,ok dann bin ich raus kann erst mittags.(wenn überhaupt!?)


----------



## Mannenberger (13. Juni 2015)

da bin ich auch raus.. wir grillen morgen Mittag.


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Juni 2015)

Hallole,
melde mich für die nächsten zwei Sonntage ab. Sommer  Urlaub 

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (20. Juni 2015)

Dann viel Spaß. Alex. prrrrr, bei der Kälte.
Ich wäre morgen bereit. Hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter.


----------



## viperman666 (20. Juni 2015)

Ja,mir war´s heut auch zuuu naß. Würd vlt. auch morgen ein wenig "dreckeln" gehen!?!? Aber erst nachmittags.


----------



## viperman666 (28. Juni 2015)

Wäre heute morgen schon jemand bis 10.00 am Kreisel in Kaisersbach!?!? 
Dann Runter nach Murrhardt.Dort z.T. die 3er,dann über die 1er wieder hoch und zurück.


----------



## viperman666 (28. Juni 2015)

Mach jetzt los.Bin über Handy zu erreichen,falls noch jemand Lust hat!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. Juni 2015)

zu spät gelesen. schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (28. Juni 2015)

hallo,
war im KWT wandern,nexte woche sollte es funzen


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. Juni 2015)

ich hab streckentraining gemacht für meine Ostseetour. waiblingen remseck cannstatt und wieder zurück. 82 km. war schön. nur zu wenig wald.


----------



## viperman666 (28. Juni 2015)

Jepp knapp 80 km hatte ich auch und 1200Hm. Nur hab ich sch...e gefrühstückt und zu wenig gegessen auf Tour. Nach der Hälfte hatte ich nen ordentlichen Hungerast.


----------



## danny80 (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme aus einem nördlichen Teilort von Schwäbisch Gmünd. Lese immer wieder mal bei euch mit. Wenn Ihr mal wieder in die Gegend Alfdorf / Haselbach / Lorch kommt würde ich mich eventuell mal anschließen wenn es ok ist.


----------



## Bautiger (5. Juli 2015)

hallo,
@danny80 klar ists ok

wie siehts heute was kurzes im schatten


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Juli 2015)

Hallole,
was kurzes wäre ganz OK... hab neulich einen Trail bei Fautsbach / Hinterwestermurr entdeckt.
Kaiserbacher Kreisel 14.00 ?

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (5. Juli 2015)




----------



## Terrorfloete (5. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute, bei mir wird es leider nichts heute.


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Juli 2015)

Niemand unterwegs heute? 
Dann mach ich gegen später ne kurze Hausrunde.
Vielleicht nächsten So?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (12. Juli 2015)

Hi Alex, ich war heute schon. Pionierweg und so. Ich musste schon früh los, da ich heute Nachmittag nicht kann. Nächsten Sonntag Radel ich irgendwo in Antalya rum. Ihr könnt euch gern dazugesellen. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (14. Juli 2015)

@danny80 & @Pippo82 :

Könnt morgen mal wieder in "Eure" Richtung kommen ,bzw im Osalbkreis wildern. Treffpunkt Mutlangen oder so!?!?

Antwort auch gern per PN!


----------



## Pippo82 (14. Juli 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> @danny80 & @Pippo82 :
> 
> Könnt morgen mal wieder in "Eure" Richtung kommen ,bzw im Osalbkreis wildern. Treffpunkt Mutlangen oder so!?!?
> 
> Antwort auch gern per PN!



Schade, ich komm morgen frühestens um acht heim... Und dann muss ich mich erst mal um die Folgen von einem 45mm Stahlnagel im Hinterrad kümmern.

Viel Spaß und bis bald!


----------



## danny80 (15. Juli 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> @danny80 & @Pippo82 :
> 
> Könnt morgen mal wieder in "Eure" Richtung kommen ,bzw im Osalbkreis wildern. Treffpunkt Mutlangen oder so!?!?
> 
> Antwort auch gern per PN!



Bei mir ist diese Woche leider Land unter... Trotzdem Danke...
Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Juli 2015)

@Terrorfloete 
Wie sieht's bei dir morgen, Sonntag aus?
Nachmittgas kann ich nicht, bin zum Essen eingeladen.
Ich könnte morgens ab 9.30 oder abends spät so gegen 18.00 Uhr?

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Juli 2015)

OK, 9.30 Uhr hat sich wohl erledigt...
Regen wär ja noch OK, aber Gewitter 
Mal sehen, wie's heute Abend wird.
Alex
Antalya hab ich ja ganz vergessen. OK, dann mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (25. Juli 2015)

Wer,Wo,Wann!? Bei dem fucking Wind hatte ich heut keinen Bock. Soll morgen nicht ganz so heftig sein!? Mal was mehr technisches!?


----------



## Mannenberger (26. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen,
bin heute Nachmittag in Welze und schau mir den Umzug an. "Unsere" Kleine läuft dort mit.
Alex


----------



## viperman666 (26. Juli 2015)

Jepp,werd wohl auch mit der Familie etwas unternehmen.Heut Nachmittag/Abend gibts aber auf alle Fälle ne Runde.

Edit: Wenn einer Lust und Zeit hat,werd dann so gegen 15:30-16:00 los machen. Gerne auch im Ostalbkreis.


----------



## viperman666 (27. Juli 2015)

Vorabankündigung: Hab am Fr. Gleitzeit und möcht diese für ne ausgedehnte Tour (75-100km und ca. 1500-1800hm) nutzen. Weiß noch nicht wo,aber ich find schon was geiles!? Hat wer Lust und Zeit!?


----------



## Pippo82 (1. August 2015)

Drei-Kaiser-Berge-Tour


----------



## viperman666 (2. August 2015)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Drei-Kaiser-Berge-Tour


War gestern auch in der Gegend! leider eine sehr schlechte 3-Kaiser-Berge Tour aus´m Netz geladen! Dachte es gibt noch ein paar Trails die ich nocht nicht kenne!? War aber voll für´n A****. Egal,82km und knapp 1700 Hm sind wenigsten ein gutes ´Training. Meld dich halt mal wieder!?
Ps: Geiles Foto!!!!!


----------



## danny80 (3. August 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> War gestern auch in der Gegend! leider eine sehr schlechte 3-Kaiser-Berge Tour aus´m Netz geladen! Dachte es gibt noch ein paar Trails die ich nocht nicht kenne!? War aber voll für´n A****. Egal,82km und knapp 1700 Hm sind wenigsten ein gutes ´Training. Meld dich halt mal wieder!?
> Ps: Geiles Foto!!!!!


Ich war am Samstag auch in der Gegend unterwegs... Hab aber keine Menschenseele gesehen. Wenn jemand das nächste mal in diese Richtung aufbrechen will und nicht all zu "hektisch" unterwegs ist schließe ich mich gerne an.


----------



## viperman666 (4. August 2015)

Wer hat heute Abend Lust und Zeit für ne kleine Runde!?


----------



## sbidy (4. August 2015)

Hey,

wo ist den generell euer "Fahrgebiet"  ... komme aus Winterbach und fahre häufiger mal im Wieslauftal/Welzeheim/Urbach rum.
Trefft ihr euch regelmäßig oder eher auf "Zuruf" ?

Gruß,
Stephan


----------



## viperman666 (4. August 2015)

Servus Stephan,

prinzipiell fahren wir auf "Zuruf" hier im Forum. Wobei ich meist Mi. und Sa. fahre. Die Anderen in der Regel Sonntags. Also mein "Revier erstreckt sich von Alfdorf über Rudersberg bis Murrhardt und auf der anderen Seite bis in die Schwäbische Alb. Zieh einfach den Zirkel ca 30-40km um Alfdorf/Welzheim.

Ps:Bin erst morgen Mi unterwegs.Heut wars mir zu blödes Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (8. August 2015)

Hallo
Bin morgen beim Highländer ,hab aber nächste Woche noch Urlaub wenn mal einer unter der Woche fährt


----------



## viperman666 (9. August 2015)

Servus Uwe,

nehmen wir uns mal Mittwoch vor!?


----------



## viperman666 (11. August 2015)

Bin morgen Abend unterwegs,wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat!? Aber iwi geht z.Z. gar nix hier!?


----------



## Bautiger (11. August 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Bin morgen Abend unterwegs,wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat!? Aber iwi geht z.Z. gar nix hier!?


ist doch Urlaubszeit 

Wäre morgen dabei wann willst du loslegen ?


----------



## viperman666 (11. August 2015)

Denk so gegen 17.00-17:30. Meld mich im Lauf des morgigen Tages nochmal wegen Wo und Wann!?


----------



## Bautiger (11. August 2015)

hallo


----------



## viperman666 (12. August 2015)

Wie wärs mit meiner "Ostalbkreis Runde!? (Spraitbach,Gschwend usw.Sind wir schon gefahren wenn dich erinnerst!?) Dann Treffen bei mir um 17:00. Oder Treffen in Breitenfürst und dann über Geiststein und 9 Ränkle!? (17:20)


----------



## Bautiger (12. August 2015)

Hallo 17 hundert bei dir ist gebongt


----------



## viperman666 (12. August 2015)

Perfekt! Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (14. August 2015)

Ich bin in der Gegend um BK aufgewachsen und war in den 90ern viel auf den Trails zwischen Wüstenrot und Welzheim unterwegs. Jetzt würde ich gerne mal wieder nen Tag die Wege unsicher machen. Gab es in der letzten 10 Jahren ldort ohnende neue Trails, besonders in der Gegend Rudersberg, Welzheim, Kaisersbach, Ebnisee?


----------



## Bautiger (16. August 2015)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Gegend um BK aufgewachsen und war in den 90ern viel auf den Trails zwischen Wüstenrot und Welzheim unterwegs. Jetzt würde ich gerne mal wieder nen Tag die Wege unsicher machen. Gab es in der letzten 10 Jahren ldort ohnende neue Trails, besonders in der Gegend Rudersberg, Welzheim, Kaisersbach, Ebnisee?


Hallo das müsste man sich mal in einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt ansehen 

Heut fahr ich wegen dem Dauerpiss nicht


----------



## Bautiger (22. August 2015)

hallo,
wie siehts morgen jemand da, wetter müsste passen


----------



## Mannenberger (22. August 2015)

bin dabei...


----------



## Mannenberger (23. August 2015)

Wie und wo?
14.00 Laufenmühle -> NRT?
oder mal wieder Mordklinge?
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (23. August 2015)

hallo,

NRT hört sich super an hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr 14 hunder laufenmühle is gebongt

sonst keiner da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (23. August 2015)

Dann bis später


----------



## viperman666 (25. August 2015)

Hallo Miteinand!
Nach einer Woche am Strand liegen und 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag mampfen muß ich masiv was tun!!!
Will morgen ne große Runde drehen. Wer noch Urlaub hat und Lust und Zeit,kann sich gern anschließen!!!


----------



## exilschwabe (28. August 2015)

Servus zusammen,
ich komm aus Freiberg und würde am Wochenende gerne mal im Welzheimer Wald n par km fahren.
Gibt es hier jemanden, der eventuell ein bisschen Zeit hat und mir die Gegend zeigenkann?
Hab zwar ein GPS-Gerät, aber das kommt nie an die nen "persönlichen Guide" heran. ;-)
Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Gruß Achim


----------



## viperman666 (28. August 2015)

exilschwabe schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> ich komm aus Freiberg und würde am Wochenende gerne mal im Welzheimer Wald n par km fahren.
> Gibt es hier jemanden, der eventuell ein bisschen Zeit hat und mir die Gegend zeigenkann?
> Hab zwar ein GPS-Gerät, aber das kommt nie an die nen "persönlichen Guide" heran. ;-)
> ...



Wann hättest denn vor!? Ich würd wahrscheinlich morgen fahren. Profil? Km/Hm ?


----------



## exilschwabe (28. August 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Wann hättest denn vor!? Ich würd wahrscheinlich morgen fahren. Profil? Km/Hm ?



Morgen hört sich gut an!
am besten wäre vormittags.
Kondition ist derzeit mittelmäßig (also keine speedrunde)
ca 45km / 800hm wäre denk ich so das obere level.


----------



## Bautiger (28. August 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Wann hättest denn vor!? Ich würd wahrscheinlich morgen fahren. Profil? Km/Hm ?




hallo,
bin dabei


----------



## Bautiger (28. August 2015)

hallo,

Grottentour 9:00 Uhr Bockseiche in Welzheim ?

Sind rund 30 km 700 HM


----------



## exilschwabe (28. August 2015)

Hört sich gut an.
Wäre halb zehn auch ok? Muss morgen früh mein Zeug noch richten...


----------



## Bautiger (28. August 2015)

hallo,

sicher 9:30 Uhr geht klar   

Viper ?


----------



## viperman666 (28. August 2015)

Morgen 10.00 Uhr in Welzheim,Trimm Dich Pfad/Welligtonien!? 

@exilschwabe : Bike? Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (28. August 2015)

Hoppla,hab wohl paar Posts übersehen? 9:30 wär auch ok!


----------



## exilschwabe (28. August 2015)

Wenn da ne Straße oder Koordinate verrätst bin ich da ;-)
Welzheim finde ich...aber beim Rest hört es auf.


----------



## Bautiger (29. August 2015)

hallo,

Rudersberger Str. nach dem Kreisel richtung Rudersberg rechts auf den Parkplatz Bockseiche


----------



## Bautiger (30. August 2015)

hallo,

heute schorndorfer Ecke ?


----------



## Bautiger (30. August 2015)

hallo,
bin weg


----------



## Mannenberger (30. August 2015)

Wie wo was... geht denn hier ab...
alle schon auf Tour?
Na dann bis nächsteen So?

Alex


----------



## exilschwabe (31. August 2015)

Moin moin,
vielen Dank an meine zwei Guides am Samstag!
War ne klasse Tour!!
Wird definitiv nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein ;-)
Gruß Achim


----------



## viperman666 (4. September 2015)

Wer hat Lust auf ne Rosenstein Runde morgen!? Km/Hm können wir individuell festlegen. So ab 10.00 Uhr morgen früh.


----------



## Bautiger (4. September 2015)

hallo,

bin wenn das wetter passt die nächsten 6 Wochen jedes WE auf nem Rennen  da lief doch was schief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (6. September 2015)

Meld mich auch mal wieder. Ich bin grad viel mit dem Tourenrad unterwegs. Am 21.09. gehts los. Sprrewald, Ostsee warten auf mich. Ich muss echt noch viel Trainieren.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (6. September 2015)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> bin wenn das wetter passt die nächsten 6 Wochen jedes WE auf nem Rennen  da lief doch was schief


----------



## Mannenberger (6. September 2015)

Hey Alex,
falls Du heute Nachmittag mal wieder eine Tour machst, würde ich ein Stück mitfahren.
Mit dem Tourenrad kann ich vermutlich nicht so lang mithalten.
Sonst müsste ich meinen alten Renner wieder fit machen und der ist schon fast 20 Jahre nicht mehr gelaufen.

Vielleicht Richtung Schwäbisch Gmünd?

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. September 2015)

Hi Alex,
Sehr gerne. Können wir machen. Ich kann aber leider nur mit dem Rad auf Radwegen fahren. Starre Gabel und so.  Berge machen auch nicht so viel Spaß. Das Teil wiegt ca. 6 Kg mehr.
14.30 Uhr Haubersbronn B29 Brücke?
Gruß aus Asperglen


----------



## Mannenberger (6. September 2015)

Hey, super!
Das mit der nicht-Geländegängigkeit habe ich mal vorausgesetzt... 
Bis später.
Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (6. September 2015)

War ne knackige Tour heute, um 17.30 Uhr war ich dann auch daheim... wenn auch recht kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (6. September 2015)

Jepp. War sehr schön. Schneller als ich sonst unterwegs bin. Schnitt von 23 km/h, da kann man nicht meckern.
Nächste Woche Fellbach???


----------



## Mannenberger (12. September 2015)

gleiche Uhrzeit?
Dann bis morgen


----------



## Terrorfloete (12. September 2015)

Von mir aus sehr gern.
Alex, hast du einen Inbusschlüssel , Größe 7?


----------



## Terrorfloete (12. September 2015)

Könnte aber auch Größe 8 sein. Ich wollte heute den Radständer abmontieren. Hab aber leider nicht die richtige Schlüsselgröße gehabt.


----------



## Mannenberger (13. September 2015)

müsste ich haben. 
Sollen wir uns dann 14.15 bei Dir treffen, dann kannst Du den Ständer gleich wegschrauben?
Adresse am besten per PN oder sms.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (13. September 2015)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> müsste ich haben.


Ähhh hoffen wir mal, daß es ein 8er Inbus ist. 7er hab ich keinen. Die gängige Abstufung ist wohl 6mm, 8mm.
Adresse hab ich erhalten.
Bis später.


----------



## Terrorfloete (24. September 2015)

Hi ihr alle, mir geht es super. Am Montag bin ich von Stuttgart nach Cottbus mit dem Zug gefahren. Dann bin ich auf dem Oder/ Neiße Radweg immer in Richtung Norden. Heute Abend bin ich in Greifswald angekommen. Bis jetzt 430 km. Morgen geht es dann auf dem Ostseebäder weiter. Bis Lübeck. Gruß Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (24. September 2015)

Ostseeradweg . Meinte ich.


----------



## Bautiger (26. September 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hi ihr alle, mir geht es super. Am Montag bin ich von Stuttgart nach Cottbus mit dem Zug gefahren. Dann bin ich auf dem Oder/ Neiße Radweg immer in Richtung Norden. Heute Abend bin ich in Greifswald angekommen. Bis jetzt 430 km. Morgen geht es dann auf dem Ostseebäder weiter. Bis Lübeck. Gruß Alex


Sauber Alex immer weiter so !


----------



## Bautiger (26. September 2015)

hallo,

ein WE ohne Race was geht morgen  ?  äh wer fährt morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (26. September 2015)

Weiß noch nicht,hatte gestern Urlaub und war da schon unterwegs. Wenn dann eher gegen spät Nachmittag so ab 4.00


----------



## Bautiger (27. September 2015)

Hallo,

also 16 Uhr ist mir zu spät,werde so gegen 14 Uhr durchstarten noch jemand dabei


----------



## Mannenberger (27. September 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hi ihr alle, mir geht es super. Am Montag bin ich von Stuttgart nach Cottbus mit dem Zug gefahren. Dann bin ich auf dem Oder/ Neiße Radweg immer in Richtung Norden. Heute Abend bin ich in Greifswald angekommen. Bis jetzt 430 km. Morgen geht es dann auf dem Ostseebäder weiter. Bis Lübeck. Gruß Alex



 Geile Sache, was macht das Wetter?


----------



## Mannenberger (27. September 2015)

Bautiger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also 16 Uhr ist mir zu spät,werde so gegen 14 Uhr durchstarten noch jemand dabei


Hääää? 
Dachte Du bist in den nächsten Wochen Sonntags immer auf Rennen?
Naja, heut' wärs eh nichts geworden.


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. September 2015)

Hi Ho Ihr. Bin in Rostock. Morgen Schwerin und übermorgen Lübeck. Da dürfte ich dann so 700 km auf der Uhr haben. Wetter ist klasse. Bissl frisch früh, aber so ab 11.00 Uhr reichen die kurzen Hosen. Die Sonne scheint fast jeden Tag. Gestern war Ruhetag. Hab den ganzen Tag am Strand auf der Insel Rügen verbracht. Gruß Alex 
P.S. Freu mich schon auf mein federleichtes MTB


----------



## Bautiger (27. September 2015)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Hääää?
> Dachte Du bist in den nächsten Wochen Sonntags immer auf Rennen?
> Naja, heut' wärs eh nichts geworden.


ja jetzt wärs eigentlich Oberstdorf gewesen ,war mir abers Wetter zu instabil


----------



## viperman666 (28. September 2015)

Wie sieht´s,ne Mörderrunde zum Tag der deutschen Einheit. Meine Geislingen Runde (ca.90km und 1800Hm) in der wunderschönen Herbstlandschaft. Start ab Alfdorf gleich morgens.
Los ihr Weicheier wer ist dabei!?


----------



## Bautiger (28. September 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s,ne Mörderrunde zum Tag der deutschen Einheit. Meine Geislingen Runde (ca.90km und 1800Hm) in der wunderschönen Herbstlandschaft. Start ab Alfdorf gleich morgens.
> Los ihr Weicheier wer ist dabei!?


Hallo,
am Samstag bin ich beim Charity Cup in Marbach, am Sonntag gerne da hab ich dann auch genug Vorbelastung


----------



## Mannenberger (29. September 2015)

ich klaub am Samstag vermutlich meine Äpfel auf...  Sonntag fahr ich evtl. 
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (1. Oktober 2015)

Hi Leute, Bin wieder im Lande. Klasse war es. Insgesamt 750 km. Natur ohne Ende. Den Oder /Neiße Radweg kann ich Empfehlen. 2017 würde ich dann mal den Elbe oder Rheinradweg in Angriff nehmen. Wenn jemand Bock hat mitzukommen. Gerne.

Am Sonntag ne MTB-Runde? Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Alex,
für 2017 sorg ich noch nicht.... wie wärs 2016 mit Via Claudia Augusta? Frei nach deinem Motto: _"Schon wieder ein Berg?"_
Bis Sonntag?

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (1. Oktober 2015)

Hab grad geguckt: " 
*Generelle Information zur Radroute*
*Strecke: *Ca. 700 km von Donauwörth über die Alpen nach Altino bei Venedig bzw. Ostiglia am Po.
*Profil:* Auf asphaltierten oder geschotterten Radwegen und ruhigen Nebenstraßen. In Bayern eben bis sanft hügelig. Durch die beiden Radshuttle auch in Tirol nur wenige Steigungen. Ab dem Reschenpass mit wenigen Ausnahmen bergab. Auf der Hauptroute zw. Trento und der Adria warten noch drei Pässe für die künftig auch Radshuttle wie in Tirol organisiert werden sollen. Inzwischen kann man die Pässe auch kleinräumig umfahren. Die Nebenroute nach Ostigilia führt weitgehend eben weiter."

Mit Radshuttle für die Pässe? 
bin dabei. so nach dem Motto " ...pfeif down ins Tal"

Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (1. Oktober 2015)

Servus,Mist So. geht bei mir nicht  Muß wohl am Sa. fahren. Aber die Geisligen Rund machen wir den Herbst noch!!! Fahr vielleicht in Rudersberg mit,so zum Einstimmen auf Spiegelberg,mal sehen!?!?


----------



## Mannenberger (2. Oktober 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hab grad geguckt: "
> *Generelle Information zur Radroute*
> *Strecke: *Ca. 700 km von Donauwörth über die Alpen nach Altino bei Venedig bzw. Ostiglia am Po.



Hmmmm.... hab ja nur ne' Woche Sommerurlaub . Meinst Du das reicht für hin und zurück? --- Ohne Shuttle natürlich --- 
Alex

@viperman666 falls Du am Sa. bei mir vorbeikommst, kannst Du ja gucken ob ich da bin.. Vielleicht führt die Route ja auf die Haube?


----------



## Terrorfloete (2. Oktober 2015)

ich muß leider absagen für das Wochenende. Ich hab kein Rad. Volker hat es total verschwitzt mein Rad zu richten.
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (3. Oktober 2015)

Könntest ja mein Scott haben, aber da sind vom Winter 
noch die Spikesreifen drauf. Wenn Du möchtest, mach ich morgen kurz andere Reifen drauf. 
Dann müsstest Du halt bei mir starten.

Uwe, wie sieht's aus? Was machen wir für ne' Runde?
Mordklinge ab Kaisersbacher Kreisel vielleicht, oder Felsenmeer / Murrhardt-Runde?
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (3. Oktober 2015)

hallo,

mal sehen auf jeden Fall so um 14 hundert,mal sehen was die Beine morgen früh sagen


----------



## Mannenberger (3. Oktober 2015)

na dann.... morgen früh regnets eh, Zeit zum Regenerieren.


----------



## viperman666 (3. Oktober 2015)

Hi Leute,Felsenmeer kann ich empfehlen.Bin ich heute gefahren,alles wieder recht aufgeräumt! Anfang des Jahres sah das noch echt wild dort aus,Forstamtschäden ohne Ende. Aber jetzt geht es wieder!
Viel Spaß Euch auf alle Fälle!!!


----------



## Mannenberger (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallole, 
ja, wir waren im Sommer mal wieder in der Ecke. 
Nur schade, daß der Trail beim Modellflugplatz immer mehr zuwächst.
So langsam sollte sich die Sonne mal blicken lassen, sonst wird's heute echt ungemütlich.
Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (4. Oktober 2015)

Hey Uwe,
ich glaub das wird heute nichts mehr mit dem Wetter. .. 
bei mir Nieselt e die ganze Zeit , obwohl es schon heller wird. 
Bis bald mal bei besserem Wetter.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (4. Oktober 2015)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> na dann.... morgen früh regnets eh, Zeit zum Regenerieren.


hallo,

Regeneration


----------



## Mannenberger (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallole,
die Elite  fährt morgen in Spiegelberg, oder? 
Alex, was machen wir?


----------



## Bautiger (11. Oktober 2015)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Hallole,
> die Elite  fährt morgen in Spiegelberg, oder?
> Alex, was machen wir?


Hallo,

danke für die Blumen 

Bin aber erkältet und hüte das Bett ,allen viel Spass egal bei was


----------



## Terrorfloete (11. Oktober 2015)

Hi ihr Leut,
ich kann heute leider nicht. Chorkonzert. Nächste Woche bin ich mit der Band unterwegs. 
Und mein Rad ist immer noch kaputt. Diesmal das Tretlager.

Hoffentlich klappt das mal wieder. Demnächst. Seit meiner Ostseetour bin ich nicht mehr gefahren.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (11. Oktober 2015)

Na dann, gute Besserung Uwe.
Alex, mein Angebot mit dem Scott steht noch, aber wenn du eh keine Zeit hast, brauch ich die Reifen auch nicht wechseln...

Man sieht sich! 

Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (18. Oktober 2015)

Hallöle,
mann bin ich heut fertig... gestern 4 Stunden Aikido-Training. Ich glaub ich werd alt. Uwe fährst Du heute?


----------



## Bautiger (18. Oktober 2015)

hallo,

nee bin gerade erst von meiner Teamabschlussfeier aus der Pfalz zurückgekommen,genug gebikt des WE 

Und Racesaison isch au rum,jetzt a bissi gmütlicher anganga


----------



## Bautiger (24. Oktober 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s,ne Mörderrunde zum Tag der deutschen Einheit. Meine Geislingen Runde (ca.90km und 1800Hm) in der wunderschönen Herbstlandschaft. Start ab Alfdorf gleich morgens.
> Los ihr Weicheier wer ist dabei!?


hallo,
morgen wär ich dabei


----------



## Terrorfloete (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab endlich mein Rad wieder. JUHU. Volker hat aber leider das falsche Hinterrad repariert. Aber egal. Fahren kann ich erst mal wieder.
Da ich seit meiner großen Tour nicht mehr gefahren bin, wäre mir morgen diese Mördertour vom Daniel zuviel. Ich fahre auf jeden Fall ne Sonntagsrunde. Wohin oder wie Lang weiß ich noch nicht. Wenn jemand Bock hat mitzukommen. Gerne. 
Ich würde aber gern schon Vormittag los.

Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (24. Oktober 2015)

Meld mich im Verlauf des Abends nochmal! Hatte die Woche Urlaub und war fast nur im Wald,also Muskel und Konditionstraining hatte ich die Woche genug! Aber schaun wir mal! Will eigentlich morgen schon auch fahren.


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Oktober 2015)

Mörderrunde muß nicht sein... darauf hab ich keinen Bock.
Vormittags geht sowieso nicht. 
Ab 14.00 bin ich auf jeden Fall unterwegs. 
Vielleicht ne ganz normale Runde. F-Sprung war ich letzten Sonntag, das war genial.
Mal sehen, was ihr noch so vor habt..

Alex		   ... Uhrumstellung nicht vergessen!


----------



## viperman666 (24. Oktober 2015)

So also wegen mir können wir morgen! Ab Neun (neue Zeit) bei Mir!? Aber Vollgas geht morgen wahrscheinlich nicht!?
Oder wegen des Wetters erst nachmittags!? Aber dann müssen wir etwas kürzen (muß ich vielleicht sowieso,da ech geschunden die Woche)
Dann Treffpunkt am Dehner Parkplatz in Gmünd!?


----------



## viperman666 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ohje,bei dem Wetter weiß ich auch noch nicht was tun!? Mörderrunde hat halt einige Wurzel/Felstrails,das bei der Witterung!?
Wer hätte Lust auf ne gemäsigte Rosenstein Runde!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (25. Oktober 2015)

hallo,

gemässigte Rosenstein Runde hört sich nicht schlecht an , so um 11:00 Uhr bei dir ?


----------



## viperman666 (25. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar,wegen mir auch schon früher!?


----------



## Bautiger (25. Oktober 2015)

hallo,

ok ich richt mich und geb Bescheid wenn ich losdüs.


----------



## Bautiger (25. Oktober 2015)

hallo,
und los gehts


----------



## viperman666 (31. Oktober 2015)

Vorschläge für morgen!? Wär vielleicht auch dabei!?


----------



## Bautiger (31. Oktober 2015)

hallo,

Grottentour 14:00 Uhr Welzheim Bockseiche ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (1. November 2015)

Ja,wegen mir!? Hab nur die Grottentour bzw. Teile davon letztens öfter befahren,aber egal. Wär Geiststein/Neun Ränkle auch mal wieder ne Idee!?


----------



## Bautiger (1. November 2015)

Hallo,
NRT wär auch ne Alternative dann 14:00 Uhr Wellingtoninen


----------



## Mannenberger (1. November 2015)

14.00 Wellingtonien ist OK.
Komm dann mit dem Auto, bin eh' nicht so fit.

Alex


----------



## viperman666 (1. November 2015)

Alles klar,sollte passen!?


----------



## Bautiger (1. November 2015)




----------



## Terrorfloete (6. November 2015)

Hi Ihr,
fährt jemand am Sonntag? Ich hätte Zeit und Lust.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (7. November 2015)

Zeit und Lust hätte ich auch.... allerdins fehlt mir ein Hinterrad. 
Eine Speiche verborgen, eine ab. Kein Wunder dass ich einen 8-er hatte.
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (7. November 2015)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Zeit und Lust hätte ich auch.... allerdins fehlt mir ein Hinterrad.
> Eine Speiche verborgen, eine ab. Kein Wunder dass ich einen 8-er hatte.
> Alex


Hallo,

Qalex du hast doch auch den Luxus der 2 und drittbikes,  ich wär morgen auch dabei


----------



## viperman666 (8. November 2015)

Ich gönn mir heute "Regenerationsphase" von der Mördertour gestern. 
Auserdem ist heut nochmal Grillen angesagt. Euch aber viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Terrorfloete (8. November 2015)

Ok. Wann und Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (8. November 2015)

Hab mal was rausgesucht. Weiß jedoch nicht ob es vllt zu schlammig sein könnte.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/7341774?ref=wtd


----------



## Bautiger (8. November 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hab mal was rausgesucht. Weiß jedoch nicht ob es vllt zu schlammig sein könnte.
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/7341774?ref=wtd


Hallo,
lass es uns rausfinden   wann und wo wegen mir ab 12:00 Uhr Alex M.


----------



## Terrorfloete (8. November 2015)

12.00 Uhr geht bei mir.
Cratoni in Rudersberg? 12.00 Uhr?


----------



## Bautiger (8. November 2015)

Hallo,
Cratoni Rudersberg 12 hundert


----------



## Terrorfloete (14. November 2015)

Hi ihr. Mit neuen Laufrädern wäre ich bereit morgen, so ab 13.00 Uhr?


----------



## Bautiger (14. November 2015)

Hallo,


----------



## Mannenberger (14. November 2015)

13.00  ... Muss morgen erst noch den Reifen aufziehen. Wo ?


----------



## Mannenberger (15. November 2015)

1300 an der Agip Rudersberg? Könnt ich schaffen.
Gibts bei euch kein Mittagessen. ?
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (15. November 2015)

Mahlzeit,

sagen wir 13:30 Uhr KK ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (15. November 2015)

von mir aus OK...


----------



## Bautiger (15. November 2015)




----------



## Mannenberger (22. November 2015)

Hallo Männer,
ich muß heute erst um Haus alles winterfest machen.

Da reicht es mir nicht mehr zum Biken. Sorry, bis demnächst. Alex (was ist mit der schei** Zeilenschaltung los?)


----------



## Terrorfloete (22. November 2015)

Hallöle,
Fährt heut jemand?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (22. November 2015)

hallo,

jop ab 14:00 Bockseiche um Welze Winterreifen Test mim Maxxis Medusa


----------



## Terrorfloete (25. November 2015)

Hi Ihr,
bin am kommenden WE nicht dabei. Bin Bandtechnisch unterwegs.
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (28. November 2015)

Hallo,

wer is morgen bei ?


----------



## Mannenberger (28. November 2015)

je nach Wetterlage. ..


----------



## Bautiger (29. November 2015)

Hallo

und wie siehts sWetter passt ja,14 hundert Cratoni dann richtung Pio ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (29. November 2015)

Schade Pio wäre ich gerne mit. Vllt nächsten So.???
Gruß alex


----------



## viperman666 (29. November 2015)

Jepp,nächsten So. sollt ich auch mal wieder!!! Iwi kam die letzten Wochenenden immer was dazwischen. 
Vielleicht sind dann mal wieder alle am Start? Würd mich freuen!!!!!


----------



## Mannenberger (29. November 2015)

Ja, war echt ne entspannte Tour heute


----------



## Terrorfloete (5. Dezember 2015)

Hi Leute, ich hab da mal was Größeres rausgesucht. Hat mehr Tourcharakter. Nächsten Sonntag hab ich viel Zeit. Wenn jemand Lust hat? Wir sollten da aber früh Los.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/6676972?ref=wtd


----------



## Bautiger (5. Dezember 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich hab da mal was Größeres rausgesucht. Hat mehr Tourcharakter. Nächsten Sonntag hab ich viel Zeit. Wenn jemand Lust hat? Wir sollten da aber früh Los.
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/6676972?ref=wtd


Hallo,
meinst du morgen oder nächste Woche ? wär aber wenns Wetter passt auf jeden Fall dabei !


----------



## Terrorfloete (5. Dezember 2015)

Die größere Tour nächsten Sonntag hatte ich gemeint. 
Morgen bin ich auch bereit. Ich war heute schon ne kleine Runde. Ganz schön schlammig im Wald.


----------



## viperman666 (5. Dezember 2015)

Super hab mir gestern den rechten Mittelfinger gequetscht inkl. ausgerissenem Nagel! Der Unfallarzt hat zwar super Arbeit geleistet und der Finger sah anschließend wieder wie ein Finger aus.Aber morgen geht es noch nicht.Ich könnt kotzen bei dem tollen Wetter und ich kann nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (5. Dezember 2015)

Hallo wann morgen		   


@Viper Gute Besserung, hauptsach Finger noch dran


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ab wann Alex kann. Ich bin ab 11.00 Uhr bereit.


----------



## Bautiger (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ja mal abwarten was Alex meint.


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen die Herren...
Sorry hatte gestern Abend Weihnachtsfeier, da hab ich nicht mehr reingeguckt.
Mittach fällt heute aus, die Mädels und die Kleinen sind auf irgendeinem Weihnachsmarkt.
Von daher wäre ich auch um 11 schon startklar, wenn's sein muß.
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Dezember 2015)

JUHU. Na dann. Ich hab mal was rausgesucht für uns.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/7477501?ref=wtd


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Dezember 2015)

Wo und wann treffen wir uns?


----------



## Bautiger (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

alles klar Treffpunkt Haubersbronn Kreisel nehm ich an,11:00 Uhr pack ich aber net mehr eher 12:00 Uhr Ok für euch ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Dezember 2015)

11.30 Uhr Dönerecke Haubersbronn?


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Dezember 2015)

OK 12.00 Uhr geht auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Dezember 2015)

Kreisel Haubersbronn oder Dönerecke?


----------



## Bautiger (6. Dezember 2015)

Dönereck ! 12 hundert


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Dezember 2015)

OK. Ick freu mir.


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Dezember 2015)

alles klar!


----------



## viperman666 (12. Dezember 2015)

Und wie schaut´s morgen!? Ich press meinen Finger iwi in einen Fausthandschuh,dann geht das!?  Halt nix mega technisches.


----------



## Terrorfloete (12. Dezember 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich hab da mal was Größeres rausgesucht. Hat mehr Tourcharakter. Nächsten Sonntag hab ich viel Zeit. Wenn jemand Lust hat? Wir sollten da aber früh Los.
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/6676972?ref=wtd



Das da haben wir geplant Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (12. Dezember 2015)

Alex? Wie siehts aus? Kommste mit? 9.00 Uhr Kreisel Haubersbronn.


----------



## Mannenberger (12. Dezember 2015)

nee nee, ich würde ja gerne. .. habe mein Patenkind da. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## viperman666 (13. Dezember 2015)

Puh,das klappt bei mir wohl auch nicht!? mehr wie 2-3 Std den kaputten Finger in einen Fäustling pressen geht nicht!
ich werde wohl meine Gschwender Runde rückwärts fahren!?

Wie sieht´s mit Uwe!? Fit? Donnerstag sahs nicht so aus!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (13. Dezember 2015)

Uwe war dabei und hat gut durchgehalten.


----------



## Mannenberger (13. Dezember 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Uwe war dabei und hat gut durchgehalten.


Scherzkeks ....


----------



## viperman666 (14. Dezember 2015)

Wou,nach 4 Wochen Abstinenz und bei den schweren Böden,mußt ich gestern zum Schluß noch kämpfen! 
Na egal,vielleicht kommen wir kommendes WE mal wieder alle zusammen!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (19. Dezember 2015)

Hi Ho, Fährt Morgen jemand?

Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte schon.Jedoch traditionelle 2-3 Std. Tour.


----------



## Terrorfloete (19. Dezember 2015)

mehr war auch nicht in meiner Planung.


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Dezember 2015)

Wieder so ab 14.00, oder wollt Ihr wieder Mittags los? Dann ab Welze, wenn Viperman mitfährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (19. Dezember 2015)

14.00 Uhr geht bei mir. Egal wo. Ich komme. Muß meine neue Bremse einfahren.


----------



## Mannenberger (19. Dezember 2015)

Wer bremst verliert


----------



## viperman666 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ja,wär um 14.00 auch dabei!


----------



## Terrorfloete (20. Dezember 2015)

Ok. 14:00 Uhr, Bockseiche Welze.?


----------



## viperman666 (20. Dezember 2015)

OK,bin da! Hoffe meine Kondi ist nicht so grottig wie ich letzten So. gedacht hab!?  (Understatement-Mode aus)


----------



## Terrorfloete (20. Dezember 2015)

Ok. ich komme.


----------



## Mannenberger (20. Dezember 2015)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Dezember 2015)

frohes Fest allerseits


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Dezember 2015)

Alex warst du am Dienstag bei Nellmersbach unterwegs ? So gegen 13.30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (24. Dezember 2015)

hi Alex. Kann eigentlich nicht sein. Da hab ich noch ne Bodenplatte betoniert. Bei Gaildorf.


----------



## Terrorfloete (24. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Feiertage euch allen.  Esst schön viel damit ihr langsamer werdet und ich dann endlich mithalten kann.


----------



## viperman666 (24. Dezember 2015)

Auch von Mir "Frohe Feiertage" an Alle!!! 
Lasst euch reich bescheren und genießt jede einzellne Kalorie des Weihnachtsessens! Und am Sonntag fahren wir es uns wieder von den Rippen!!!


----------



## Terrorfloete (26. Dezember 2015)

Morgen kleine Tour? ich wäre bereit.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (26. Dezember 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Morgen kleine Tour? ich wäre bereit.
> 
> Gruß Alex


Hallo,jop wäre dabei


----------



## viperman666 (26. Dezember 2015)

Dito! Wann,Wo,Was!??!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (27. Dezember 2015)

Mordklinge fehlt mir noch. oder ist das noch nix für mich?


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. Dezember 2015)

Pionierweg wäre doch auch wieder mal was.


----------



## Bautiger (27. Dezember 2015)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Mordklinge fehlt mir noch. oder ist das noch nix für mich?


Hallo,

doch natürlich ist das was für dich, hatt ich auch schon lang net mehr

da wär dann Treffpunkt Kaisersbacher Kreisel Uhrzeit


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. Dezember 2015)

Mal abwarten was die anderen schreiben. Wie lang ist die Tour?

Grüßle


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Männer,
hab den kurzen da. Ich könnte so ab 14.00 ab KK.
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. Dezember 2015)

Das geht bei mir. Bin 14 Hundert am Kreisel Kaisersbach.


----------



## Bautiger (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

 14hundert KK


----------



## viperman666 (27. Dezember 2015)

Welche Richtung wär denn das!? Kenn ich die Mordklinge??? KK ist von mir ja schon beinahe 1Std. Da bin ich ja mit An und Abfahrt 4 Std unterwegs. Möcht halt mit Familie heut noch was unternehmen.


----------



## Bautiger (27. Dezember 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Welche Richtung wär denn das!? Kenn ich die Mordklinge??? KK ist von mir ja schon beinahe 1Std. Da bin ich ja mit An und Abfahrt 4 Std unterwegs. Möcht halt mit Familie heut noch was unternehmen.


Hallo,
Anreise mit Auto parken beim KK entspannt das ganze auch wegen Dunkelheit
Mordklinge müsste neu sein für dich lohnt sich aber


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. Dezember 2015)

Ok, Anfahrt hab ich auch ein bisl mehr. (Schadet mir aber nix) . Kannst ja mit dem Auto kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (27. Dezember 2015)

vorbei am Treibsee Richtung Waldsee (Fornsbach) den Berg hoch. Die eigentliche Morklinge fahren wir nicht, da ist der Weg kaputt. Schmeiß doch dein Bike ins Auto


----------



## viperman666 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Miteinander! Hab Mi. und an Sylvester wahrscheinlich keine Zeit. Will morgen daher meine Rosenstein Tour machen. Alfdorf direkt bis RS dann weiter zum Hornberg,dann runter nach Waldstetten und über Gmünd zurück. 50-60 km  los gehts um 11.00


----------



## Bautiger (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
werd morgen nochmal das schöne Wetter ausnützen un mim Renner KM schrubben


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Dezember 2015)

Morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit, muß kurz in den Baumarkt und danach das Schlafzimmer streichen.
Mittwoch weiß ich noch nicht wann wir einkaufen gehen..


----------



## Bautiger (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Mittwoch wirds was kleineres geben so ab 14 hundert, Donnerstag dann die traditionellen 3 Kaiser Berge


----------



## sbidy (28. Dezember 2015)

Ach ich muss euch mal irgendwie "joinen" - gibt es einen Treffpunkt/Wegpunkt der Schorndorf / unteres Wieslauftal nahe kommt?
Bis jetzt habe ich so grob raus gelesen, dass ihr eher Richtung Welze, Urbach (oberes Remstal) unterwegs seit. Das ist von mir (Winterbach) ja ein ganzes Stück  

Ihr fahrt immer Sonntagmorgens oder?


----------



## viperman666 (28. Dezember 2015)

Schade,dann muß ich alleine ran! Naja,dann geb ich mir die Killerabfahrt vom 3 Kaiserblick runter! 
@sbidy: Mannenberger,Terrorfloete und Bautiger fahren meist Sonntags,ich je nachdem!? Jedoch tendenziell lieber Samstags.


----------



## Mannenberger (28. Dezember 2015)

sbidy schrieb:


> Ach ich muss euch mal irgendwie "joinen" - gibt es einen Treffpunkt/Wegpunkt der Schorndorf / unteres WieslaufTermin ist fixnahe kommt?
> Bis jetzt habe ich so grob raus gelesen, dass ihr eher Richtung Welze, Urbach (oberes Remstal) unterwegs seit. Das ist von mir (Winterbach) ja ein ganzes Stück
> 
> Ihr fahrt immer Sonntagmorgens oder?



Naja, im Sommer eher Nachmittags ab 14.00, im Winter kanns  auch mal früher sein. Bei mir wirds wohl am Neujahrstag erst wieder gehen... mal sehen.
Aber der Termin ist fix: 01.01. um 14.00 (oder so) Treffpunkt Cratoni Rudersberg. Oder Uwe? was meinst du?
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (29. Dezember 2015)

sbidy schrieb:


> Ach ich muss euch mal irgendwie "joinen" - gibt es einen Treffpunkt/Wegpunkt der Schorndorf / unteres Wieslauftal nahe kommt?
> Bis jetzt habe ich so grob raus gelesen, dass ihr eher Richtung Welze, Urbach (oberes Remstal) unterwegs seit. Das ist von mir (Winterbach) ja ein ganzes Stück
> 
> Ihr fahrt immer Sonntagmorgens oder?


im Sommer sind wir auch in der Schorndorfer Gegend unterwegs,ist nur im Winter etwas knapp wegen Heimkommen vor Dunkelheit 

@sbidy Ich fahr morgen noch ne Runde und könnte je nach Zeit  nach Winterbach runterkommen ,was neues ist immer gut.

@all Nicht vergessen an Sylvester die 3 Kaiserberge wer Zeit und Lust hat, Abfahrt so um 9:00 Uhr in Welze

@alex halten wir mal so fest 01.01.2016 14 hundert Cratoni Rudersberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (30. Dezember 2015)

Puh,war Mo. im Wald und gestern hab ich ja meine Rosensteinrunde gemacht. Spür heut meine Beine wie Hölle. 
 Vielleicht an Neujahr,mal schauen!?


----------



## sbidy (30. Dezember 2015)

@Bautiger - bin heute leider noch bei der Arbeit. Wird vermutlich nichts mehr heute :-(

Im neuen Jahr bin ich gerne mal dabei! Ggf. komme ich dann mal hoch zu euch. Hier im Tal ist es doch recht wenig Aktivität.
Wie sehen eigentlich eure Touren aus? Eher flowig oder krasse Downhiller?


----------



## Bautiger (30. Dezember 2015)

sbidy schrieb:


> @Bautiger - bin heute leider noch bei der Arbeit. Wird vermutlich nichts mehr heute :-(
> 
> Im neuen Jahr bin ich gerne mal dabei! Ggf. komme ich dann mal hoch zu euch. Hier im Tal ist es doch recht wenig Aktivität.
> Wie sehen eigentlich eure Touren aus? Eher flowig oder krasse Downhiller?


Hallo,

eher flowig,aber auch technisch anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallole,
wünsche einen guten Rutsch... 
Für die Neujahrstour könnten wir ja wieder den Pionierweg fahren, dann Richtung Necklinsberg runter und auf der anderen Seite nach Edelmannshof hoch und den Klaffenbachtrail runter...
oder so .
Bis dann,
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

so komm grad rein von den 3 Kaiserbergen schöne Sauerei heut.

Wünsch allen einen guten und gesunden Rutsch 

Hört sich gut an  für morgen !bis morgen


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Januar 2016)

Sodele,
noch kurz was mampfen... dann sieht man sich um 14.00. 
Das Wetter ist auch prima.
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (1. Januar 2016)

"Ein gutes Neues!" noch an Alle!!! Hab heute mit Familie das geile Wetter genossen bei nem ausgedehnten Spaziergang.
Werd nachher noch meinen ersten "Nightride" unternehmen!


----------



## Bautiger (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

jop ein gutes Neues noch.

wer ist morgen am Start ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (3. Januar 2016)

Hi Ho Ihr alle.
Bin wieder im Lande. 
Gesundes und tolles 2016 wünsche ich euch.

Wetter ist ja heute nicht so toll. Fährt jemand?
Gruß Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (3. Januar 2016)

Ich mache mich dann mal auf. Nachmittag soll es wieder regnen. Ich bin Richtung Welze unterwegs.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ich dreh auch ne Hausrunde um Welze


----------



## Terrorfloete (4. Januar 2016)

Morgen jemand Lust und Zeit zum Radeln? Vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/4952441?ref=wtd


----------



## Bautiger (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo,mal schauen wann ich wachwerd, wann willst du los?


----------



## Terrorfloete (5. Januar 2016)

so gegen Mittag hab ich mir mal vorgenommen.


----------



## viperman666 (5. Januar 2016)

Werde wohl morgen fahren! Hab heute meine Kidies,meine Frau arbeitet schon wieder. Hatte auch einige Schmerzen im Knie nach einem eigentlich unbedeutenden Ausrutscher während meinem Nightride.


----------



## Terrorfloete (5. Januar 2016)

Ich Starte mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo,viel Spaß bin Grad erst aufgewacht


----------



## Terrorfloete (5. Januar 2016)

Danke. Das war wohl heute nix. Regenwetter, und ich war heute total Lustlos.


----------



## Bautiger (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

lt wetter.de solls morgen trocken bleiben der Rest der Woche dann wieder wie Heut.


----------



## Bautiger (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Dann starten wir doch morgen nochmal einen Versuch


----------



## viperman666 (5. Januar 2016)

Wie gesagt,ich will morgen auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Terrorfloete (5. Januar 2016)

ich weiß noch nicht genau ob es bei mir morgen klappt. ich melde mich nochmal.


----------



## sbidy (5. Januar 2016)

Hab ihr schon eine Idee wohin es gehen soll? Wäre ggf. auch dabei, wenn es nicht zu früh wird.
Muss heute Nacht arbeiten :-/

Edit: Wenn's die Route aus komoot ist bin ich ggf. dabei!


----------



## Terrorfloete (5. Januar 2016)

bei mir geht es morgen leider nicht. bin mit Fraule unterwegs.


----------



## viperman666 (6. Januar 2016)

Also ich bleib im Welzheimer Wald. Ins Remstal runter ist mir heut  zu weit.Da bin ich schon 1 Std unterweg und hab nur technisch anspruchslose km/Hm vernichtet. Und kalt bin ich dann auch schon wieder beinahe.
Ich starte so gegen 13:00,mal schauen wo hin!? Naß und schlammig wird es sowieso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
da wir hier wieder Sauwetter haben werd ich etwas wandern gehen,wer Lust hat


----------



## sbidy (6. Januar 2016)

Mal gucken, ich werde vermutlich mal die halbe Runde aus dem komoot drehen


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Januar 2016)

sbidy schrieb:


> Mal gucken, ich werde vermutlich mal die halbe Runde aus dem komoot drehen




ok. berichte mal bitte wie es war. viel Spaß


----------



## viperman666 (6. Januar 2016)

So,dreckig war´s aber geil!
Vielleicht am WE zusammen!?


----------



## sbidy (6. Januar 2016)

Das kannst du laut sagen 
Hab's leider zeitlich nicht geschafft die Runde zu drehen. Werde ich aber auf jeden Fall noch!


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute, ich hab mal die Tour auf eine Sonntags-Wintertour verkleinert.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/7664268?ref=wtd

so könnten wir uns am Sonntag 14.00 Uhr in Winterbach am Bahnhof treffen. bzw. 13.40 Uhr Kreisel Haubersbronn.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Januar 2016)

@sbidy , fährst du mit Komoot?


----------



## Bautiger (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo,


Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich hab mal die Tour auf eine Sonntags-Wintertour verkleinert.
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/7664268?ref=wtd
> 
> so könnten wir uns am Sonntag 14.00 Uhr in Winterbach am Bahnhof treffen. bzw. 13.40 Uhr Kreisel Haubersbronn.
> ...



is eingetragen


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## sbidy (7. Januar 2016)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> @sbidy , fährst du mit Komoot?


Nein, nicht direkt.
Ich zeichne selten meine Runden auf  - aber um neue Strecken zu finden sind die Plattformen recht gut. Jedoch ist es schwer welche zu finden, die in der Gegend sind.


----------



## sbidy (7. Januar 2016)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich hab mal die Tour auf eine Sonntags-Wintertour verkleinert.
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/7664268?ref=wtd
> 
> so könnten wir uns am Sonntag 14.00 Uhr in Winterbach am Bahnhof treffen. bzw. 13.40 Uhr Kreisel Haubersbronn.
> ...



Bin am Sonntag nur sehr spontan dabei! Hab hier eine Hochzeit auszuhandeln 
Schreibe aber am Samstag auf jeden Fall nochmal, obs klappt!


----------



## Terrorfloete (7. Januar 2016)

sbidy schrieb:


> Nein, nicht direkt.
> Ich zeichne selten meine Runden auf  - aber um neue Strecken zu finden sind die Plattformen recht gut. Jedoch ist es schwer welche zu finden, die in der Gegend sind.




Stimmt. Ich hab aber schon so einiges gefunden.


----------



## Mannenberger (9. Januar 2016)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich hab mal die Tour auf eine Sonntags-Wintertour verkleinert.
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/7664268?ref=wtd
> 
> so könnten wir uns am Sonntag 14.00 Uhr in Winterbach am Bahnhof treffen. bzw. 13.40 Uhr Kreisel Haubersbronn.
> ...



hmmm... mal sehen ob ich das schaffe. Wenn's irgendwie geht, bin ich dabei...
Alex


----------



## sbidy (9. Januar 2016)

Bei mir wird's knapp. Könnte aber  funktionieren. Wenn ihr fahrt, dann bitte einfach morgen schnell noch mal melden. Dann kann ichs definitiv sagen ob mir 14 uhr reicht.


----------



## Terrorfloete (10. Januar 2016)

Hi ihr,
ich muss mich leider abmelden für Heute .Mir geht es nicht so gut.

Viel Spaß euch. Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (10. Januar 2016)

War gestern schon unterwegs! Naja bei den Wetterprognosen für nächste Woche,fällt mir nur eins ein: Vollgaskotzen!!! Die Trainigssaison macht wohl doch noch eine Pause!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (10. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
also wie siehts jetzt,wer is noch mit bei 

Und Treffpunkt wann und wo ?


----------



## sbidy (10. Januar 2016)

Also ich wäre um 14 Uhr in Winterbach am Bahnhof dabei.
Vorausgesetzt die Runde steht noch 

Gruß,
Stpehan


----------



## Bautiger (10. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

also 14:00 Uhr am Winterbacher Bahnhof ich bin dabei


----------



## Mannenberger (16. Januar 2016)

Hallole,
geht morgen Nachmittag was?
Mal sehen was as Wetter macht.

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (16. Januar 2016)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Hallole,
> geht morgen Nachmittag was?
> Mal sehen was as Wetter macht.
> 
> Alex


Hallo,

genau  aber a bissle im Schnee spielen musch scho sei


----------



## Terrorfloete (17. Januar 2016)

Schau mer mol.


----------



## Mannenberger (17. Januar 2016)

Also ab 14.00 hätt ich Zeit... 
14.00 Laufenmühle?
Machen wir halt keine Riesentour, ich kann heute nicht so lange biken.

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (17. Januar 2016)

Ich probier es mal. Muss ja meinen neuen Antrieb mal ausprobieren.  Wenn es aber zu Glatt ist dreh ich wieder um. Hab grad keine Lust die Spikes zu montieren.

Gruß aus'm Tal


----------



## Bautiger (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo 14:00 Uhr Laufenmuehle geht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (17. Januar 2016)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hab grad keine Lust die Spikes zu montieren.


Hä hä... Scotty Schaukelstuhl mit den Nagelfüßen wartet schon das ganze Jahr auf seinen Einsatz... musse erst mal die Kette entrosten.


----------



## Mannenberger (23. Januar 2016)

Hallo Jungs,
melde mich für morgen ab. Bin bei Madame im Khs.


----------



## Terrorfloete (23. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre morgen ne Runde. Ich muss die neuen "Sachen" ( Gabel und Schaltung) testen. Ich werde aber schon so gegen 10.30 Uhr starten, so das ich gegen 13.00 Uhr wieder daheim bin. Freunde von mir haben ab 16.00 Uhr ne Kegelbahn reserviert. 
Da muss ich hin.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (23. Januar 2016)

hallo,

10:30 Haubersbronner Kreisel , könnten mal die Tour die du daletzt rausgesucht hast fahren ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (23. Januar 2016)

Ok. Bin dabei. 10.30 Uhr


----------



## sbidy (23. Januar 2016)

*Eventuell *bin ich bei der Tour dabei  
Melde mich aber dann auf jeden Fall morgen früh nochmal. Nicht das ihr wartet!!

@Bautiger - ich musst nach der letzten Tour mit der Zahnbürste ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (23. Januar 2016)

Ok. Ich guck früh nochmal rein. Hier ist die Tour nochmal:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/7664268?ref=wtd

Grüßle Alex


----------



## Bautiger (23. Januar 2016)

sbidy schrieb:


> *Eventuell *bin ich bei der Tour dabei
> Melde mich aber dann auf jeden Fall morgen früh nochmal. Nicht das ihr wartet!!
> 
> @Bautiger - ich musst nach der letzten Tour mit der Zahnbürste ran


Hallo,

artgerechte Haltung 
Vorschlag Treffpunkt Haubersbronner Kreisel TF und ich um 10:00 Uhr, in Winterbach um 10:30 Uhr stösst dann spidy dazu.
Viper ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (23. Januar 2016)

Ok. 10.00 Uhr Kreisel Haubersbronn. Bin da.


----------



## sbidy (24. Januar 2016)

Ich bin leider raus. Hat heute nacht länger gedauert. Euch viel spaß!


----------



## Terrorfloete (24. Januar 2016)

Ok. Schade.


----------



## Bautiger (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
@TF 10:30 Uhr dann am HBK ,bin spät dran


----------



## Bautiger (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

wie siehts morgen ? gerne auch schon früh


----------



## Terrorfloete (30. Januar 2016)

Bin dabei. Früh, weiß ich nocht nicht. Bin heute Abend in Buhlbronn auf einer Party.


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Januar 2016)

Hi Ho ihr, wie siehts heute aus? Fährt jemand?


----------



## Bautiger (31. Januar 2016)

hallo,
jop wär dabei so die Schorndorfer Ecke erkunden? 12:30 Uhr Kreisel Haubersbronn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Januar 2016)

OK. 12:30 Uhr Kreisel Haubersbronn. Bis nachher.


----------



## viperman666 (31. Januar 2016)

War gestern schon. Muß heute mit den Kids auf´n Fasching!


----------



## Terrorfloete (6. Februar 2016)

Hi ho ihr. Morgen radeln?
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (7. Februar 2016)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hi ho ihr. Morgen radeln?
> Gruß Alex


Hallo,

jop ,wie wärs mit kleiner Runde um Welzheim ? so um 14:00 Uhr ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (7. Februar 2016)

Ok. bin dabei. Wo Treffpunkt?


----------



## Bautiger (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

Bockseiche am Rudersberger Kreisel


----------



## Terrorfloete (7. Februar 2016)

Ok. 14.00 Uhr ich bin da. Vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht.


----------



## Mannenberger (7. Februar 2016)

passt mir auf die Äste auf, soll stürmisch werden.
Hab heut morgen ne kleine Hausrunde gedreht, damit die Kondition nich ganz flöten geht..
Liebe Grüße, 
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. Februar 2016)

Hi Ho ihr alle.
Sodele, wieder im Lande. Morgen kleine Runde??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (27. Februar 2016)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hi Ho ihr alle.
> Sodele, wieder im Lande. Morgen kleine Runde??


hallo,
na klar wann wo 14:00 Uhr Welze  Grotten tour ?


----------



## Mannenberger (27. Februar 2016)

Viel Spaß... mal sehen, bis wann ich wieder mitbiken kann. 
Momentan haben die beiden Schnullerbacken Vorrang...


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. Februar 2016)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> na klar wann wo 14:00 Uhr Welze  Grotten tour ?


Ok. wäre dabei. 14.15 uhr Laufenmühle. Die eine Grotte würde ich weglassen.  Wenn es genehm ist.


----------



## viperman666 (12. März 2016)

So ich mach mal den Anfang. Nach unerträglich langen Wochen mit Mistwetter,Krankheit,Messezeit,etc... bin ich die Woche schon eine Runde am Do. Abend gedreht. Leider hab ich mir da wohl wieder nen ganz kleinen Rotz geholt!? Egal,was nicht so mega heftiges geht morgen schon! Wer,Wie,Wann,Wo???


----------



## Terrorfloete (12. März 2016)

Ich bin dabei. Nicht ganz soooo Wild wenn möglich. Musste leider auch witterungsbedingt pausieren.


----------



## viperman666 (12. März 2016)

Super! Sonst noch wer!? Uwe,wieder fit!? Oder unsere stillen Mitleser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (13. März 2016)

Hallo,

jop wär dabei 


Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Nicht ganz soooo Wild wenn möglich. Musste leider auch witterungsbedingt pausieren.


eben was haltet Ihr von der 9er ab Welze ganz in Ruhe Waldautobahn zum Wiedereinstieg.

13 oder 14 hundert Bockseiche


----------



## viperman666 (13. März 2016)

Wenn dann 14.00 ! Würde ich sagen!? Gib dem Wetter noch eine Chance wenigsten einigermaßen zu werden!?  9er ist OK.


----------



## Bautiger (13. März 2016)

14:00 Uhr


----------



## Terrorfloete (13. März 2016)

Sorry Leute. Bin für heute leider nicht dabei. Fraule hat was geplant mit mir.
Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (13. März 2016)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Sorry Leute. Bin für heute leider nicht dabei. Fraule hat was geplant mit mir.
> Gruß Alex


Schade,wie sieht es mal nächste Woche unter der Woche Abends!?
Ansonsten nächstes WE vielleicht!?


----------



## viperman666 (16. März 2016)

Morgen einer Lust!? So gegen 16:30!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (19. März 2016)

Hi ihr's. Kann morgen leider nicht mit. Fette Grippe hab ich mir eingefangen. 
Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (26. März 2016)

Hi,Leute! Wer würde bei einer Osterrunde mitmachen!? Aber erst zwischen 14:00-15:00 Uhr!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (26. März 2016)

sonntag und montag wäre ich bereit. bin schon ganz heiß aufs radeln.


----------



## viperman666 (27. März 2016)

Ohja,sorry meinte eigentlich Ostermontag aber vielleicht kann ich mich heute auch loseisen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (27. März 2016)

Montag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Heute fahr ich aber auch ne Runde. So zum eingewöhnen.


----------



## Bautiger (27. März 2016)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> sonntag und montag wäre ich bereit. bin schon ganz heiß aufs radeln.


jop heute Grundlage
morgen was chilliges


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. März 2016)

Juhu. Wann und Wo?
Bin mit allem fertig. Könnte also losgehen von mir aus.


----------



## Bautiger (27. März 2016)

hallo,
12:00 Uhr rudersberg ? Cratoni ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. März 2016)

Ok. Geht klar. Bis nachher.


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. März 2016)

Hi Uwe,
so müsste es klappen: https://www.komoot.de/tour/8261280
Morgen, Start, Haubersbronn Kreisel.
Daniel dabei?
Wann?

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Bautiger (27. März 2016)

Hallo,
wär um 11:00 OK ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. März 2016)

Jepp. Das geht bei mir.


----------



## viperman666 (27. März 2016)

Ja,denke das krieg ich hin?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (3. April 2016)

Hallo,

heut mittag jemand dabei ?
Runde um Althütte


----------



## viperman666 (3. April 2016)

Hi,
sorry hab gestern schon meinen 1000er gemacht. Auch rund um Rudersberg/Mannenberg/Althütte. Naja,den teilweise recht "schmoddrigen" Boden merk ich heute ordentlich in den Beinen!
Allen aber viel Spaß heute!!!


----------



## Mannenberger (3. April 2016)

Hallo Jungs,
wenn Ihr wollt könnt Ihr bei mir Boxenstop machen, 
hab kühles Wulle im Keller.
Wenn wir nicht grad mit dem Doppeldecker um die Haube kurven müsste ich da sein.
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (3. April 2016)

hi Alex,
schön, von dir zu hören bzw. zu lesen. Ich war gestern bei Streich brennt. Da war wohl ein Schnäpschen schlecht, glaub ich. Ich dreh nachher noch ne kleine Runde. Edelmannhof, Ebnisee oder so. Bin grad nicht so Wulle begeistert.


----------



## Bautiger (3. April 2016)

Hallo
Ja sehr schön von dir zu hören,alle gesund und munter hoffe ich ✌️
Ich hab s heut genutzt um dann wenn schon alleine ,die erste lange Einheit zu machen bin die 9 die 1 die 2 gefahren war schön


----------



## Mannenberger (6. April 2016)

Hallo Uwe,
ja, alles soweit OK..
Hört sich ja fast so an, als wärt ihr in der letzten Zeit nicht viel gefahren.
Übrigens steht ja wieder der MTB-Tag "vor der Türe".
Quasi gestern in einem Monat.
Das schaff ich konditionell dieses Jahr nicht. 
Vielleicht kommt ja TF mit? Die Höhenprofile (demnächst online) sehen jedenfalls recht interessant aus... 
Grüßle
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (9. April 2016)

Hi Ho ihr Leut,
morgen radeln? Von mir aus gern auch eine größere Runde.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (9. April 2016)

Mannenberger schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> ja, alles soweit OK..
> Hört sich ja fast so an, als wärt ihr in der letzten Zeit nicht viel gefahren.
> Übrigens steht ja wieder der MTB-Tag "vor der Türe".
> ...


Hallo,

wie MTB Tag ohne dich Alex , geht gar net 
des packsch du scho 



Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hi Ho ihr Leut,
> morgen radeln? Von mir aus gern auch eine größere Runde.
> Gruß Alex


Hallo,

wegen mir auch gerne grössere Runde so ab 10-11e


----------



## Mannenberger (9. April 2016)

Bautiger schrieb:


> des packsch du scho


Die Hälfte vielleicht...


----------



## Terrorfloete (9. April 2016)

ab 11 Uhr ok. sehr gerne.


----------



## viperman666 (10. April 2016)

War gestern schon. Ihr wisst ja,Sonntagsregelung ist wieder aktiv. 60/1200 und das recht locker. So fit war ich noch nie am Anfang der Saison. Allen heute viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Terrorfloete (10. April 2016)

Dankeschön Daniel. Dann bleiben nur noch wir beide Uwe. Wann und wo?


----------



## Terrorfloete (10. April 2016)

https://www.komoot.de/tour/8489157?ref=wtd
wäre das was für uns Uwe?


----------



## Bautiger (10. April 2016)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> https://www.komoot.de/tour/8489157?ref=wtd
> wäre das was für uns Uwe?


Hallo 

is gebongt bin um 10:30 da wenns passt ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (10. April 2016)

Bei mir? oder Kreisel Haubersbronn?


----------



## Bautiger (10. April 2016)

kreisel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (10. April 2016)

Ok. 10.30 Uhr. bin da.


----------



## Terrorfloete (10. April 2016)

schön war es. 65,9 km und 1.340 hm hatte ich. gerne wieder mal.


----------



## Terrorfloete (10. April 2016)

@alex. wenn du mitfährst beim MTB Tag fahr ich auch mit.


----------



## Bautiger (10. April 2016)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> schön war es. 65,9 km und 1.340 hm hatte ich. gerne wieder mal.


Hallo,
war richtig schöne Tour heut ,habs dann noch auf 100 km 1700 hm ausgebaut es läuft


----------



## Bautiger (15. April 2016)

Hallo,

bin am WE net da ,die ersten Rennen laufen


----------



## Terrorfloete (15. April 2016)

na dann, viel Spaß und viel Erfolg Uwe.

Daniel? Dann bleiben wir noch übrig. Sonntag ne schöne Runde?


----------



## viperman666 (15. April 2016)

Hi Alex,mal schauen!? Normal bin ich ja wieder Samstags unterwegs,du weißt doch So. ist normal "Familieday". Aber bin auch noch etwas fertig von meinem Powerinterval am Do. Ich meld mich! Morgen geht wahrscheinlich noch nix???
@Uwe: Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## viperman666 (17. April 2016)

Ich glaub bei dem Piss leg ich ne "Regenerationsphase" ein!? 
In den Wäldern ist es sowieso schon pampig ohne Ende und dann das Naß noch von oben,hab ich echt keinen Bock drauf.Und besser solls ja heute den ganzen Tag nicht werden!?
Bin am Mi. am Kaiserstuhl,werd das dann (hoffentlich) genießen!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (17. April 2016)

Jepp. Das seh ich auch so. Blöder Regen.
Kaiserstuhl. Feine Gegend. Ich war da öfters auf Montage. Gruß an den Rhein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (23. April 2016)

hallo,

bin morgen wieder auf Race


----------



## malicom (23. April 2016)

Hallo Uwe,
was fährst du morgen? Meinst du sicherlich nicht die Hügeltour, oder...?

Gruß Martin


----------



## viperman666 (24. April 2016)

Hab die Woche mein "Trainingspensum" auch schon abgearbeitet!? Heute Radeln mit der Familie. Mein Junior kann nun endlich auch Rad fahren! Ihr könnt euch vorstellen was mir das bedeutet!!!


----------



## Mannenberger (24. April 2016)

Hallole
@TF mal sehen... wenn, dann fahr ich nur eine Hälfte bis zur Zwischenstation und seil mich dann ab.
Hab ja danach noch Dienst am Grill bis spät, ohne Kondition pack ich das sonst nicht.

@viperman666, prima, freu mich für dich. Mein Opa hatte tagelang kreuzweh bis ich mal radeln konnte.

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (24. April 2016)

ok. Alex. soooo viel konnte ich in diesem Jahr auch noch nicht fahren. das wird schon klappen.


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Mai 2016)

Das Bike ist startklar..
Wenn mein Rotz nicht noch schlimmer wird, dann würde ich sagen Startzeit um 09:00 Uhr?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (1. Mai 2016)

na das kann was werden. konnte überhaupt nicht fahren die letzten drei wochen. ich werde voll abkacken.
9:00 uhr start in sulzbach?


----------



## Bautiger (4. Mai 2016)

hallo,

da kackt keiner ab 9:00 Uhr Start in Sulzbach is gebongt


----------



## Mannenberger (4. Mai 2016)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> da kackt keiner ab



oh doch....  du wirst sehen... 
bis morgen!
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (5. Mai 2016)

alles wird gut.


----------



## Mannenberger (6. Mai 2016)

Hach ja... schee wars.
Videos kommen noch, sind aber etwas holperig.

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (21. Mai 2016)

Hi Ho ihr. Fährt Morgen jemand???


----------



## viperman666 (22. Mai 2016)

Nee,war wie immer schon gestern unterwegs. Hab meine Rosensteinrunde gedreht.


----------



## Bautiger (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

@Viper wie siehts morgen als Formtest 3 Kaiser Berge 10:00 Uhr Abfahrt Welze oder 10:30 Treffpunkt Pfahlbronn ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (25. Mai 2016)

na dann wünsche ich viel Spaß. 3 Kaiserberge ist zuviel Form für mich.


----------



## viperman666 (25. Mai 2016)

Hi Uwe,

morgen ist leider schlecht. Schwiegermama hat nen Runden. 3K Berge hatte ich letztens schon mal,aber relativ direkt angefahren so das nur 1500Hm raus kamen. Hmm wie wärs am Sa!? Wohin wär mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (26. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

am Sa  bin ich in Wörgl zum Racen


----------



## Terrorfloete (26. Mai 2016)

Ich könnte am Samstag. So ab 14.00 Uhr? Bin vorher noch im Flüchtlingsheim, Schrauben.


----------



## viperman666 (27. Mai 2016)

Hi Alex,hmm weiß noch nicht wann!? Aber tendenziell eher vormittags. Meld mich morgen früh nochmals.


----------



## viperman666 (28. Mai 2016)

Edit:

werd wohl gegen 10 los!? Will mal wieder auf den Nordrandweg.


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. Mai 2016)

ok. Daniel. viel spaß. ich dreh heute nachmittag und morgen ne Runde.


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,
hab grad mal wieder reingeschaut. .. was ist da los? 
Letzter Beitrag vom 28. Mai 
Ok, grad ist es mit dem Wetter wie beim Lotto. 
Lasst es für mich krachen! Ich denk an euch.

Ach ja, ein kühles Bierchen findet sich immer im Keller, fals ihr zufällig durch Mannenberg komt. 

Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (25. Juni 2016)

Hi ho Alex. Ich bin grad in Kroatien. Natürlich mit dem Bike. 
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (25. Juni 2016)

Na dann schönen Urlaub


----------



## viperman666 (26. Juni 2016)

Ich bin halt oft unter der Woche mal radeln,und wie gewohnt Sa. Zur Zeit fehlt aber die Motivation ein wenig sprich ich muß mich gerade dazu zwingen. Immer Schottergebolze ist halt auf Dauer echt langweilig. Und Trails sind ja gerade alle tot wegen überflutet und megamatschig.
Naja,aber bringt ja nix,im Juli geht´s ja in die Alpen,da muß ich halt fit sein.
Bin viel in Richtung Schw. Alb unterwegs. Wegen weniger Km für mehr Hm. (Uwe sieht das ja genau so)
Naja,vielleicht heut mal noch Richtung Rudersberg?

@Uwe: Mist wenn ich gestern gewußt hätte das das Wetter so hält?! Naja aber hatte gestern auch mental einfach einen totalen Durchhänger. 
@Mannenberger : Schick mir mal ne PM mit deiner Adresse/Hausnummer. Ich weiß nur Im Hau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
@viperman666 ja Wetter war traumhaft 3 Kaiserberge aber Schotterversion ,wobeis am Stuifen wohl net geregnet hat,3 km vor Zuhause hat mich dann aber doch noch ein Megaschauer erwischt.
Ansonsten steht bei mir grad das Training im Vordergrund die großen Wettkämpfe nahen ,Mitte August wirds besser


----------



## Mannenberger (26. Juni 2016)

viperman666 schrieb:


> @Mannenberger : Schick mir mal ne PM mit deiner Adresse/Hausnummer. Ich weiß nur Im Hau.


Im Hau ist knapp daneben....  ->PM


----------



## Terrorfloete (3. Juli 2016)

Bin wieder im Lande.
Hier mal ein kleiner Eindruck von Kroatien. Es war echt Super. Trails ohne Ende.

https://www.komoot.de/tour/10102393?ref=wtd


----------



## Mannenberger (6. August 2016)

Hallole,
mach morgen früh ab 09.00 ne kurze  Runde bis Mittag,  falls jemand mit möchte.


----------



## Terrorfloete (7. August 2016)

Mist. Zu spät gelesen. Wäre mitbekommen. Ich fahre mittag los.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (7. August 2016)

Ja, schade... bin den Grenzsteinweg 2x gefahren. Hatte ziemlich am Anfang das Garmin verloren und erst kurz vor Sechselberg gemerkt dass es fehlt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (7. August 2016)

Hast du es wieder gefunden?


----------



## Terrorfloete (7. August 2016)

Ich war heute bei den Remsschleifen in Remseck. Dann über Winnenden, Pioniertrail zurück. War super.


----------



## Mannenberger (7. August 2016)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Hast du es wieder gefunden?


Ja, lag zum Glück mitten auf dem Weg. Leider ist die Scheibe gesprungen. Entweder bin ich hinten drübergefahren oder ist es auf einen Stein gefallen  Touch-Funktion geht aber noch. Vermutlich ist es nicht mehr wasserdicht.


----------



## viperman666 (8. August 2016)

Muß die Woche noch malochen. Dann hab ich 2 Wochen frei. Vielleicht können wir ja dann da mal wieder alle zusammen was machen!? War seid den Alpen nur noch 2x unterwegs,da ich noch einiges im Wald zu tuen hatte. Aber heut Abend ist auch gesetzt!


----------



## Terrorfloete (8. August 2016)

Ich will im September den Rennsteig fahren. 190 km und 3000 höhenmeter.


----------



## Terrorfloete (8. August 2016)

Das ganze natürlich auf 3 Etappen. Mal gucken. Das Wetter sollte natürlich auch passen.


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. August 2016)

Morgen jemand Zeit und Lust? Kaddy kommt mit. Das ist von einem Kumpel die Freundin. Start 11.00 Uhr in Michelau am Bahnhof. Geplant ist ne 40 km Tour mit ca. 600 Höhenmeter. 
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (27. August 2016)

hallo,
jop bin mal wieder dabei


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. August 2016)

Ok. Super. Freu mich.


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. August 2016)

Weiß aber nicht wie Fit sie ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (5. September 2016)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich was FATBIKES sind 

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (7. September 2016)




----------



## Bautiger (8. September 2016)

Hallo,

und wer die Wege im Wald kaputtfährt 

Hat am Samstag jemand Zeit ,7 Seen Tour


----------



## Terrorfloete (8. September 2016)

Sonntag wäre mir lieber. Samstag könnte ich erst ab ca. 13.00 Uhr. 
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (8. September 2016)

Sonntag bin ich auf Rennen in Gruibingen,
13:00 Uhr ist doch nicht Verkehrt


----------



## Terrorfloete (8. September 2016)

Ok. Dann bin ich dabei. Ich meld mich sobald ich fertig bin und daheim starten kann. Freu mich.
Gruß Alex

P.S. Fährt noch jemand mit?


----------



## Terrorfloete (10. September 2016)

Sensationelle Tour. Gerne wieder mal.

Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (10. September 2016)

Mist hatte gestern nicht mehr reingeschaut. War heut allein unterwegs.


----------



## Terrorfloete (11. September 2016)

War echt Klasse die Tour heute. Auf meiner Naviapp hatte ich 72 km und 1.270 HM. Ich war ganz schön kaputt.
Gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (25. September 2016)

Jemand in der Woche  des 3. Oktober Lust und Zeit.(Urlaub) Möcht gern nen Abstecher ins "Trailparadies" Baiersbronn machen. Morgens hin,Abends zurück.


----------



## viperman666 (30. Oktober 2016)

Sach mal,seid Ihr ausgestorben!?!? Der Thread hat ja schon Spinnweben!!!! Hab morgen Urlaub wegen Fenstertag. Möcht morgen Mittag ne Runde drehen.Wer Lust hat!?!?


----------



## Bautiger (30. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

nee ausgestorben net,halt dauernd auf Achse 2 Wochen Südafrika ,gestern und heute Teamjahresabschluss Treffen,morgen am Schaffa,aber am am Dienstag könnt mer a Runde drehen wenns Wetter passt ?


----------



## viperman666 (30. Oktober 2016)

Hi Uwe,schön von Dir zu hören! Mensch wir haben uns ja seit den Alpen nicht mehr gesehen. (Ausser 1x im Auto) 
Nee Di. ist eher schlecht. Sind mit den Kids bei den Schwiegereltern eingeladen. Schade,aber ich denke wir kommen den Herbst nochmal dazu!? Hab Dir doch auch noch einen Stick mit den ganzen Bildern.Vielleicht bekommen wir ja wieder einen einigermaßen "Indian Summer" wie letztes Jahr.
Und was geht so bei den Anderen!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Oktober 2016)

Hi Ho Ihr,
ich habe grad wenig Zeit zum Biken. Aber am Dienstag will ich auch wieder mal raus. Leider wird die Zeit nur für ne kleine Runde reichen.


----------



## sbidy (31. Oktober 2016)

Ja, die Zeit ist echt knapp gewesen diesen Spätsommer  .
Dienstag hatte ich aber auch mal wieder vor eine Runde zu drehen - vermutlich gegen Mittag.
Ggf. trifft man sich ja irgendwo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (12. November 2016)

hallo

Freunde des gepflegten Radsports,wie siehts denn morgen aus,so ne chillige Runde ab 11:00 Uhr ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (18. November 2016)

Upps. Zu Spät gelesen.


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Dezember 2016)

Man hier ist ja mal richtig tote Hose...
Ich wünsche euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr.
Uwe wird wohl wieder seine Kaiserberge fahren.
Wenn alles gut läuft, möchte ich gerne unsere traditionelle Neujahrs-Tour machen.
Vermutlich Nachmittags ne kurze Runde (also zumindest meinerseits).
Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall nochmal.
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (24. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

wünsch euch allen auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

jawoll die 3 Kaiserberge stehen an Sylvester fest im Kalender.

Neujahr bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei ,evtl schaffens wir ja mal im alten Jahr noch ne Mannenberger Hausrunde zu drehen .


----------



## Terrorfloete (25. Dezember 2016)

Sagt bitte wann und wo. Vllt. klappt es ja bei mir auch.
Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (25. Dezember 2016)

Heute ist erst mal Burg Waldenstein, Edelmannshof und vllt noch Ebnisee geplant. Mein Fraule fährt mit.


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallole, glaub nicht, dass wir im alten Jahr noch ne Tour zusammenbringen. Bin ja schon froh, wenn das an Neujahr was wird.
Wir können uns ja um 14.00 an der Agip treffen und dann die Mannenberger-Hausrunde drehen. 
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
alles klar dann machmers fix 14:00 Uhr Neujahr Agip.
Werd morgen was kleineres fahren, An Sylvester is klar


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Dezember 2016)

komisch eigentlich hatte ich schon heute morgen geschrieben, mit dem Tablett ist das hier echt sch***
hatte vorgeschlagen, dass wir uns an Neujahr um 14.00 Uhr an der agip treffen und dann die Mannenberger-Hausrunde drehen.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (29. Dezember 2016)

hä?
jetzt ist es doch da..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (29. Dezember 2016)

Ok. Das liest sich doch klasse. Bin dabei, wenn ich darf.


----------



## Terrorfloete (29. Dezember 2016)

Agip Rudersberg???


----------



## Bautiger (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
Jop Agip in Rudersberg, der Elsser gegenüber Cratoni


----------



## Terrorfloete (30. Dezember 2016)

Ok. Geht klar. Neujahr 14.00 Uhr Agip Rudersberg.
Gruß Alex

Rutscht gut rein und trinkt nicht so viel.


----------



## Bautiger (28. Januar 2017)

hallo,

heute mal wieder im Wald gewesen,schön griffiger Schnee hat echt Laune gemacht,hat morgen wer Lust und Zeit für ne Runde so um Ebnisee und Umgebung.
Die Temperaturen sind ja auch angenehm


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. Januar 2017)

Wann und wo?
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (28. Januar 2017)

hallo,

entweder Welzheim Bockseiche, oder direkt Ebnisee so um 12:00 Uhr ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. Januar 2017)

Hab es heute mal probiert. Ich bin ne kleine Runde gefahren. Meine Schulter ist leider noch nicht Einsatzbereit. Ich habe eine Entzündung im Muskel. Sorry


----------



## Bautiger (4. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
wie siehts morgen aus ? Bevor das kalte Wetter wieder kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuding492 (4. Februar 2017)

Also ich wäre nicht abgeneigt schreib doch mal ne pn bitte


----------



## viperman666 (5. Februar 2017)

Hi Uwe,war gestern schon. Du kennst ja die Wochenend Thematik ;-) Puh,aber bei den schweren Böden taten die 850Hm noch ordentlich weh!!! Hab mir auch die Dirty Dan aufgezogen,gute Empfehlung!

Viel Spaß heute!


----------



## Terrorfloete (5. Februar 2017)

Ich bin leider immer noch nicht wieder fit.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Mannenberger (5. Februar 2017)

gute Besserung


----------



## Bautiger (25. Februar 2017)

hallo,
wie siehts morgen aus,jemand bock auf ne Runde bei dem schönen Wetter.


----------



## Terrorfloete (25. Februar 2017)

Ich melde mich morgen früh bei dir. 
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (26. Februar 2017)

würde gerne. ...


----------



## Bautiger (25. März 2017)

Hallo,

so wie siehts denn morgen aus , s Wetter passt ja jemand Lust auf Biken ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (26. März 2017)

Ich würde so gegen 9:00 Uhr losdüsen. Gemütlich nach Schorndorf, Richtung Göppingen rauf. Auf den schönsten Trail Hin und Zurück und dann noch den Dragoner runter und gemütlich wieder heim.
Gruß Alex


----------



## nuding492 (26. März 2017)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> Ich würde so gegen 9:00 Uhr losdüsen. Gemütlich nach Schorndorf, Richtung Göppingen rauf. Auf den schönsten Trail Hin und Zurück und dann noch den Dragoner runter und gemütlich wieder heim.
> Gruß Alex



Wo bleibt den die komoot Route dazu
Warte die ganze Zeit darauf, dass ich sehen kann ob ich den "schönsten Trail" schon kenne


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. März 2017)

https://www.komoot.de/tour/14928201?ref=wtd


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. März 2017)

@ Alex

Ist der MTB Tag Sulzbach dieses Jahr wieder?


----------



## Mannenberger (27. März 2017)

Ja selbstverständlich....
Allerdings vermutlich ohne meine Beteiligung.
Bin seit Neujahr nicht mehr gefahren. 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich wenigstens noch "Restkondition" aus 2015 und da war's schon schwer.
Wenn überhaupt, dann wieder nur die halbe Strecke. 
Amateurstrecke kommt nicht in Frage, wenn schon dann kurz und knackig.

ALEX


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. März 2017)

Hmmm. Ich würde gerne meine Frau mitbringen. Aber mit dem E-Bike? Ich weiß nicht so recht. Auf den Trails fühlt sie sich noch nicht so wohl. Wenn, dann kommt für sie nur die Amateurstrecke in Frage. Oder einfach noch ein Jahr warten.


----------



## nuding492 (27. März 2017)

Terrorfloete schrieb:


> https://www.komoot.de/tour/14928201?ref=wtd


Und welcher ist nun der beste Trail ?
Kennen tu ich sie alle - siehe die bilde von meinem bike auf komoot bei dem Highlights
Nur als nicht local kenne ich die Insider Namen natürlich nicht


----------



## Terrorfloete (27. März 2017)

Der, parallel zur Straße in Richtung Adelberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbidy (4. April 2017)

Ja, der ist schön flowig aber meiner Ansicht nach nicht sonderlich "abwärts" orientiert  ...

Ich "laufe" in meiner Feierabendrunde gerne (von Oberbergen kommend) links Richtung Schorndorf runter. Ist der "blau Punk" der parallel zur Straße verläuft. Sehr angenehm zum "Laufen", technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll (~S1) - aber flowig.


----------



## nuding492 (4. April 2017)

Der ist richtig schön flowing zum aufwärmen genau richtig 

Man hat übrigens zwei mal die Gelegenheit in einen abwärts orientierten abzubiegen


----------



## Bautiger (14. April 2017)

Hallo,

wie schauts über Ostern aus hat jemand Zeit ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (14. April 2017)

Samstag und/oder Montag wäre bei mir noch Frei. Würde mich freuen.
Gruß Alex

bissl trainieren für MTB-Tag in Sulzbach


----------



## Bautiger (14. April 2017)

Hallo,

also Morgen um 13:00 in Welzheim an den Wellingtonien hab ne nette Runde gemütlich gebastelt.


----------



## Terrorfloete (14. April 2017)

Ok. Ich werde da sein. Freu mich.


----------



## viperman666 (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,

leider komm ich dieses Jahr auch nicht soo viel zum biken wie sonst. Wie es scheint geht es allen Beteiligten hier so,oder? (Von Uwe mal abgesehen ) 

Wie wäre es denn morgen?


----------



## Bautiger (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo 
Bin am Bodensee morgen ist in Singen der Hegau Marathon


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Juni 2017)

Morgen geht schon, allerdings werd ich in Gronau los fahren Richtung Prevorst, Wüstenrot usw. weil ich morgen nicht in Althütte sondern bei mir in Oberstenfeld nächtige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (29. Juni 2017)

Elbetour ist erst mal fertig. 200 km volles Gepäck und Gegenwind. JUHU.
Ich hätte am Sonntag Vormittag Zeit. Noch jemand?

Grüßle


----------



## viperman666 (5. August 2017)

Servus Leute,
ich würde mal wieder einen Versuch starten. Irgendwie sind dieses Jahr alle entweder nicht,wenig oder nur für sich unterwegs!?
Wollte morgen von Alfdorf über Kaisersbach nach Murrhardt. Die Trails um die Hörschbachfälle mitnehmen. Dann hoch nach Sechselberg,Althütte und dann Richtung Welze.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (5. August 2017)

Servus,

sorry morgen wird es nichts, fahren nach Bischofsmais bis Donnerstag.


----------



## Bautiger (6. August 2017)

Hallo,
Gerne heute bin in noch Ischgl beim Iron Bike,aber nächste Woche sollte was klappen


----------



## viperman666 (6. August 2017)

Soweit mal alles klar. Ich meld mich im Lauf der Woche nochmals. Heute werde ich gegen 15:00 Uhr los fahren,vielleicht meldet sich noch wer!?


----------



## Bautiger (12. August 2017)

Hallo,
morgen um 10 hundert Haubersbronner Kreisel Korber Kopf Runde Trail Feuerwerk

see ya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (13. August 2017)

Na da bin ich dabei. Bis gleich. Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (13. August 2017)

Mist habs zu spät gelesen!

Ich geh heute mittag so gegen 14:00-15:00. Sonst noch wer!?


----------



## viperman666 (19. August 2017)

So,wieder eine Woche rum. Möchte morgen eine Runde drehen. Wieder zwischen 14-15:00. Naja,pampig wird es wohl sowieso werden!?Würd mich über Mitfahrer freuen!


----------



## viperman666 (25. August 2017)

Morgen Früh eine "Schw. Alb Runde"(Nordrandtrail)
wer interesse?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. August 2017)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Morgen Früh eine "Schw. Alb Runde"(Nordrandtrail)
> wer interesse?



Interesse ja, Zeit leider nein. 

Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## viperman666 (30. September 2017)

Hatte heute keine Zeit,daher möchte ich morgen Mittag so gegen 2 eine Runde drehen. Jemand dabei!?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. September 2017)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Hatte heute keine Zeit,daher möchte ich morgen Mittag so gegen 2 eine Runde drehen. Jemand dabei!?



Von wo soll es los gehen?


----------



## viperman666 (1. Oktober 2017)

Mir egal. Ich starte von Alfdorf. Hatte vor eher Richtung Süden (Rechberg,Hohenstaufen,etc..) Könnte mich auch mit Kaisersbach,Welzheim,Rudersberg... anfreunden. Kann auch erst zwischen halb drei-drei sein.


----------



## viperman666 (1. Oktober 2017)

Edit: Komm heute erst ab 15:00 Uhr los!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. Oktober 2017)

Wird bei mir nichts, bin bei mir in der Gegend unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich fahre am Dienstag die wieslauftal Runde mit. 9.00 Uhr ab Rudersberg. 35 km und 700 hm.


----------



## Mannenberger (3. Oktober 2017)

Schätze mal du bist etwas nass geworden?


----------



## Terrorfloete (4. Oktober 2017)

Nö. Bin doch nicht gefahren. Meine Schulter fängt schon wieder an zu schmerzen.


----------



## KJS80 (12. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, 

bin hier noch nicht lange unterwegs. Und auch wenn ich aus dem Nahe gelegenen Ausland (Ostalbkreis, Gschwend) komme dachte ich, ich frag mal nach ob jemand vielleicht aus dem "Grenzgebiet" kommt und Lust hat am Sonntag ne kleine Runde mit mir zu drehen. 

Würde allerdings schon so zwischen 08:00 Uhr und 09:00 Uhr los evtl. in Richtung Gaildorf oder in und um Gschwend


----------



## Terrorfloete (12. Oktober 2017)

Hi ho. Ich kann am Sonntag leider nicht. Aber ein anderes Mal gerne.
Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (13. Oktober 2017)

Bin aus Alfdorf,jedoch bin ich meist Samstags unterwegs.So auch morgen. Aber gerne immer wieder mal melden auch gern per PM.


----------



## KJS80 (13. Oktober 2017)

OK! Samstags ist bei mir eher schlecht - diesen Samstag ohnehin wegen Kindergeburtstag  - aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was....


----------



## Mannenberger (24. Dezember 2017)

Wünsche Euch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr.
Falls alles klappt drehe ich an Neujahr wieder eine kurze Runde.
Uwe, bist Du dabei? Alex?
Grüße aus dem MTB-Ruhestand
Alex


----------



## Bautiger (24. Dezember 2017)

hallo,
danke euch allen auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest,und einen guten Rutsch

Neujahr steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (25. Dezember 2017)

Hi ho ihr alle. Neujahr bin ich noch nicht wieder da. Ab 02. 01. Wäre möglich. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn wir uns mal wieder auf eine Radelrunde treffen.
Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (25. Dezember 2017)

Moin,Moin! Auch von mir frohe Feiertage! Neujahr kann ich noch nicht sagen,plane es aber mal ein!?


----------



## Terrorfloete (25. Dezember 2017)

Wer morgen vllt schon Lust hat. 10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Laufenmühle.  Gegeüber vom eins und alles.
Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (27. Dezember 2017)

Werde heute eine "Biege" machen. So gegen 11:30. wenn noch jemand will!?


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Dezember 2017)

Hey Uwe,
hast ja Kaiserwetter... Du bist vermutlich noch unterwegs.
Morgen 14.00 Laufenmühle Parkplatz, wäre das genehm?

Dir und allen anderen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 

Alex


----------



## Bautiger (1. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
Ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsch ich allen.

ja war war geniales Wetter gestern bis zu 14 Grad 

14 hundert Laufenmühle geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (1. Januar 2018)

Auch von mir ein gesundes neues Jahr.
Morgen jemand Zeit und Lust?
Gruß Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (13. Januar 2018)

Morgen jemand Lust und Zeit?
12:00 Uhr Bahnübergang Breitenfürst. ca. 40 km und 800 hm

Gruß Alex


----------



## viperman666 (8. April 2018)

Hi alle zusammen!
Und Heute,wer,wo,wann!?!?
Bin für alles zu haben.


----------



## Terrorfloete (8. April 2018)

Sorry. Zu spät gelesen.


----------



## Kaywasaki (17. April 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde, bin mehr oder weniger neu hier. Nimmt ihr noch Leute mitauf? Komm aus Buhlbronn, und die Km und Hm die ich hier so lese passen voll in mein Schema.


----------



## Terrorfloete (17. April 2018)

Hi ho Kaywasaki. Gern können wir gemeinsam ne Tour machen. Zur Zeit haben wir jedoch keine feste Zeit. Samstag oder Sonntag, wie wir Zeit haben.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Kaywasaki (17. April 2018)

das passt schon, einfach mal Info geben. Hab selbst immer Freizeitstress, kenn das nur zu Gut mit den "festen" Tagen. Info techn. muss ich aber gleich sagen, dass der Sa bei mir Arbeitstag ist (welcome to schwobaländle  ). Gern au mal ne kurze (~15km, 3-400Hm) Runde unter der Woche, zumindest für die Interessant, die direkt ausm Wieslauftal kommen


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. April 2018)

Sodele. Morgen, 29.04. um 9:00 Uhr in Rudersberg beim Cratoni Treffpunkt.
Geplante Tour: 
*oppenweiler trails*
Dauer: ca. 6 Stunden
56,8 km
1 280 m Höhenmeter

Gruß Alex


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. April 2018)

https://www.komoot.de/tour/27557580/embed?profile=1" width="640" height="580" frameborder="0" scrolling="no


----------



## Terrorfloete (28. April 2018)

https://www.komoot.de/tour/27557580...height="580" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"><


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (21. Mai 2018)

Heute jemand Lust auf ne Pfingstrunde?


----------



## Kaywasaki (21. Mai 2018)

Fahr heut die 8er (leicht abgewandelt)+klaffenbachtrail mit nem Kumpel. Starten aber um 10.00 denk sind so 10.20-10.30 in necklingsberg. Willst dich anschließen?


----------



## Bautiger (2. Juni 2018)

hallo,

wie siehts morgen aus jemand am Start ?


----------



## Bautiger (23. Juni 2018)

hallo,

hat morgen jemand böcke auf was längeres ?


----------



## viperman666 (25. Juni 2018)

Ich muß wohl wieder öfters reinschauen!?


----------



## viperman666 (29. September 2018)

Heyho! Bin auch noch am Leben!
Wer morgen und wann!?
Würd mich freuen!!!!


----------



## Bautiger (29. September 2018)

hallo,

wir (TF und ich) fahren morgen Korber Kopf Runde wer mit will 9:00 Uhr Haubersbronner Kreisel.


----------



## viperman666 (29. September 2018)

Schade das reicht mir nicht. Vor 11 kann ich nicht.


----------



## Terrorfloete (1. Oktober 2018)

Mittwoch 03.10.
https://www.rudersberg.de/index.php?id=314&no_cache=1&publish[id]=876991&publish[start]=

9:00 Uhr gehts los. Treffpunkt 8:45 Uhr beim Cratoni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorfloete (31. Oktober 2018)

Hi ihr alle, Morgen jemand Lust zum Biken? Treffpunkt 09:30 Uhr Bahnhof Lorch. Es geht nach https://www.waldstetten.de/index.php?id=135


----------



## Bautiger (24. November 2018)

hallo,
morgen jemand Zeit ?


----------



## gt550 (6. Dezember 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

trefft ihr euch regelmäßig? Suche Mitfahrer.
Bin aus Althütte, fahre mit Fully trails bis max. S02 oder Hardtail schnelle Runden, meist sonntag vormittags.

grüße


----------



## Bautiger (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo gt,
ein paar von hier treffen sich noch regelmässig.
Ich komm aus Welze fahr eigentlich alles,gerne können wir mal gemeinsam fahren,wie siehts am WE bei dir aus ?

See ya

Uwe


----------



## Terrorfloete (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann leider nicht. Bin in Dresden. Nächste Woche wieder .


----------



## Terrorfloete (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin in Dresden am Wochenende .nächstes Wochenende bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt550 (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Bautiger,

Sturm heute, besser hinterm Ofen verstecken...
nächsten Sonntag wenn das Wetter mitmacht.

grüße


----------



## Terrorfloete (15. Dezember 2018)

Hi ho ihr, 
Morgen früh ne Runde ? Nicht ganz so wild.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bautiger (15. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

morgen früh 9:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Cratoni Rudersberg Pioneertrail


----------



## Terrorfloete (16. Dezember 2018)

Muss leider wegen Schneefalls abgesagt werden


----------



## Bautiger (11. August 2019)

Hallo,
mal wieder aktivieren 
Hat heute mittag jemand Zeit und Lust Grottentour ab Welze,aber auch Vorschläge willkommen.


----------



## Andymoto (15. Oktober 2019)

Hi, 
ich habe am Sonntag Morgen eine Ledlenser, vermutlich war es mal eine Helmlampe, direkt oberhalb vom Höfenäckerle gefunden. Sind wohl schon ein, zwei Autos drübergefahren ? aber funktionieren noch. Falls das Teil vermisst einfach melden.


----------



## viperman666 (30. Dezember 2019)

Heyho,traditionelle Neujahr Runde!?
Melde das mal rechtzeitig an.


----------



## Mannenberger (30. Dezember 2019)

mal sehen... wenn die Family mitspielt und mein Hinterrad die Luft hält (ist schon seit Februar 2019 platt) 
Ne gemütliche Runde müsste ich noch hinbekommen.


----------



## Mannenberger (31. Dezember 2019)

TERRORFLÖTE fährt morgen schonmal nicht.
Hat er per WA geschrieben


----------



## viperman666 (31. Dezember 2019)

Du wärst dabei?
Ein und Alles 14.00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (31. Dezember 2019)

Uwe ist im Schwarzwald, dann bleiben nur noch wir beiden.
Ich sag mal ja.
Kannst Du mur deine Handynummer als PN schicken, die hab ich nicht mehr.
Guten Rutsch


----------



## exilschwabe (1. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind vergangenes Wochenende nach Althütte gezogen und jetzt wird es Zeit, dass ich das neue Revier erkunde.
Ich war zwar vor einiger Zeit mal mit zwei von euch unterwegs, möchte aber trotzdem meine Ortskenntnisse auffrischen.
Gibt es einen regelmäßigen Treff/Ausfahrt?

Gruß der Neue


----------



## gt550 (1. Februar 2020)

Althütte, soso.
Leider ist es mir derzeit zu nass, aber sonst kann ich dir gern ein paar trails um Alth. zeigen.
Regeltermin kling vernünftig, anders klappt das nicht imho.
Was fährst Du? 
Ich habe ein 120mm fully

Grüße


----------



## Kaywasaki (1. Februar 2020)

Ich hör mal mit. Wohne seit geraumer zeit in kaisersbach. Würde den weg auf mich nehmen. Regeltermin nicht abgeneigt. Fahr meist hardtail. Aktuell schon bissl unterwegs. Aber mir ists au zu nass


----------



## exilschwabe (1. Februar 2020)

Ich hab ein älteres XC Fully mit 120mm und ein Enduro mit 170mm. Bin auf den Touren allerdings mehr mit dem Enduro unterwegs.

Nasse Trails machen mir nichts aus... da gibt kostenlose Fangopackungen ?

da meine Kondition aktuell etwas im Keller ist, wird es erst mal eher gemütlich werden. Ziel ist es in einer aber im Sommer für nen Alpencross fit zu sein.

Den Februar hab ich jetzt erst mal Elternzeit, da bin ich dann recht flexibel, anschließend wird ein fester Wochentag ne gute Sache sein.

Mittwoch würde ich los wollen wenn jemand Zeit hat. ??


----------



## Andymoto (1. Februar 2020)

Da höre ich auch mal mit. Allerdings muss ich gerade zwecks Muskelabriss im Oberschenkel und in Ermangelung eines „normalen“ Bikes mit Unterstützung radeln. Unter der Woche sitze ich bis 17-18 Uhr in Stuttgart, aber am Wochenende Althütte wäre ich dabei. Und Kondition und Biobike kommen auch wieder...


----------



## gt550 (2. Februar 2020)

wie gesagt sonntags wäre mir am liebsten.
Mittwoch Uhrzeit?


----------



## Terrorfloete (2. Februar 2020)

Hi Ho ihr,
wir (Bautiger und ich) waren gestern schon unterwegs. Rund um Schorndorf/Adelberg.
Gern können wir Sonntags mal was ausmachen. Vormittags wär Klasse.


----------



## gt550 (2. Februar 2020)

gut.

nächsten sonntag 11.00h wo?
sollte zentral liegen, Rudersberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exilschwabe (2. Februar 2020)

Werd am Mittwoch so gegen 10 halb 11 Uhr los wollen.
Für normal bin ich auch nicht vor halb Fünf daheim, aber durch die Elternzeit möchte ich etwas die hellen Stunden nutzen

Sonntag muss ich schauen... sind Samstag auf nem runden Geburtstag ?


----------



## Terrorfloete (3. Februar 2020)

Sonntag 11:00 Uhr Cratoni wenn es nicht regnet?


----------



## gt550 (7. Februar 2020)

ja, bin dabei


----------



## Terrorfloete (7. Februar 2020)

Sorry Leute, Ich habe mir ne Grippe eingefangen. ??


----------



## exilschwabe (8. Februar 2020)

Dann dir gute Besserung!!
Je nach Zustand werd ich Sonntag morgen e Runde drehen. Allerdings ist meine Kondition  echt im Eimer. ?


----------



## gt550 (8. Februar 2020)

also kommt morgen niemand zum Treffpunkt Cratoni?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (8. Februar 2020)

Hallo

ich fahre morgen auf jeden Fall ,sodaß Cratoni um 11:00 Uhr wieder aktuell wäre.
Wetter sieht  ja freundlich aus.


----------



## Bautiger (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

keiner mit am Start ?


----------



## Andymoto (13. März 2020)

Sodele. MRT sagt Oberschenkel-Bizeps ist ab, Sehne angerissen. Aber Bikes habe ich jetzt wieder genug. Mit und ohne E ?


----------



## FLo1235 (28. März 2020)

Hi ich hätte mal eine frage weiß jemand von euch ob es in forsbach ürgendwelche trails gibt egal welche


----------



## viperman666 (21. Februar 2021)

Lebt hier noch wer?
Bin heut gegen 14:00 unterwegs.


----------



## Fascinator (21. Februar 2021)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Lebt hier noch wer?
> Bin heut gegen 14:00 unterwegs.


Ja. Aber leider heute nicht unterwegs. 
und so gar nicht in Form 😅


----------



## viperman666 (26. Februar 2021)

Naja,werde versuchen auch wieder öfters rein zu schauen.......


----------



## FLo1235 (28. Februar 2021)

Also ja ich lebe noch


----------



## viperman666 (1. Januar 2022)

Neujahrsrunde?


----------



## Mannenberger (1. Januar 2022)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Neujahrsrunde?


Gutes Neues, 
leider nicht.
Hab mir einen Muskelfaserriss am Waden geholt. Uwe hat auch abgesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (20. März 2022)

Moin zusammen,
wer hätte heute spontan Lust? Weiß noch nicht wohin heute,und wär für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Andymoto (20. März 2022)

Moin, ich war schon drauf und dran nach Schorndorf zu fahren, aber hier mit einem Local wäre ich auch dabei…


----------



## viperman666 (20. März 2022)

Bin für alles offen! Bin von Rudersberg über Murrhardt bis zur Ostalb unterwegs. (also mein Aktionsradius meine ich)


----------



## Andymoto (20. März 2022)

Ich auch. Von mir aus anziehen und los. Sag mal einen Treffpunkt


----------



## viperman666 (20. März 2022)

hab gerade keinen Fahrradträger,daher muß ich von hier los.


----------



## Heeman666 (3. November 2022)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Servus erstal!
> 
> Hab mich heute hier angemeldet und bin auf den Fred hier gestoßen,da ich aus Alfdorf bin.Bin erst diesen Sommer (durch Kauf eines neuen Bikes) so richtig zum MTBler geworden.Wollte mich einfach mal "Vorstellen". Bin 34,gebunden,1 Sohn. Vor 5 Jahren wieder zum Radeln gekommen.(ein wenig Konditionstraining für den Motorsport).Bin seither auf nem Merida Matts "Whitewater" durch die Gegend gerollt.Hab mir diesen Sommer ein neues Bike geholt,da ich doch nun etwas mehr "ins Gelände gehen will".Hab mir auch den MTB-Flyer vom Schw.-Wald E.V. geholt.Bin die Strecken 9,8 und am Samstag die Route 2 in Murrhardt gefahren.Brauch dafür aber noch etwas über 2 Std.! Möchte dieses Jahr auf alle Fälle noch alle Routen schaffen!?
> 
> ...


als ehemaliger aus der Gemeinde der durchs Internet stöbert. habt ihr mal in Lahr oder Emmendingen gewohnt?


----------

